# Piggy's Prêt-à-Porter Pictoral: outfits & purchases posted for your perusal (^(oo)^)v



## lvpiggy

after many months of contemplation, i've decided to take a page out of the lovely *laurayuki&#8217;s* book and start an outfit / wardrobe thread! in the coming weeks, I&#8217;ll be posting my daily outfits & new purchases in an attempt to resolve two of the oldest mysteries in the sartorial history:


*Piggy&#8217;s Paradox*: two closets full of clothing frequently yield nothing for a little piggy to wear 


The *Closet Corollary*: a little piggy&#8217;s wardrobe will expand to overflow all available storage space, _ad infinitum_, whilst still yielding nothing to wear!

You see? It&#8217;s all in the name of research! Research, I say! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

kicking off with the spoils from yesterday's ted baker rampage:

it all started because i needed a new (preferably red) outfit for chinese new year! this dress isn't my usual style, but i really liked the way it drapes and the extra little details like the loops in front and the black silk ties






this is such a great shade of green, i had to pick it up! not sure what i'm going to wear it for yet, but i think it will be pretty versatile. needs to be shortened a bit tho 





nice simple black zip-front shirtdress with belted waist





i really love this top because the scarf at the neckline isn't attached, which lends some versatility to change the look, thus:


----------



## lvpiggy

a recent outfit:

ted baker asymmetric zip leather jacket
topshop tiered silk mini
wolford velvet de luxe leggings
christian louboutin nitoinimoi leather on suede ankle boots
hermès matte niloticus crocodile 26cm lindy bag


----------



## wis3ly

more more!!


----------



## Bitten

Love the green dress - very versatile IMO.


----------



## ecmf

Great thread i will keep an eye out for updates


----------



## e_nmn_m

One of the reasons for its awesomeness is that the nude CLs match perfectly to the nude of your skin. Jealous!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really love the green dress on you! I love the way you mixed Hermes (croc lindy) with High Street, all blends together fantastically


----------



## Suzie

lvpiggy, I will watch this thread with anticipation. I love your collectin of Hermes and you are such a cutie and nothing ever looks bad on you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

This is such a good thread! I now can live vacariously through you.


----------



## carlinha

great idea *piggy*!  would love to see more pics!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

carlinha said:


> great idea *piggy*! would love to see more pics!!!


 


ecmf said:


> Great thread i will keep an eye out for updates


 


wis3ly said:


> more more!!


 
thanks ladies! there will definitely be more coming! this will be good motivation for me to mix it up a bit on the outfit front, so as not to post any duplicates!


----------



## lvpiggy

xiaoxiao said:


> This is such a good thread! I now can live vacariously through you.


 
happy to oblige, as piggy definitely has spent some time shopping vicariously through you! tehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Suzie said:


> lvpiggy, I will watch this thread with anticipation. I love your collectin of Hermes and you are such a cutie and nothing ever looks bad on you!


 
 thanks for the kind words!

although, there's definitely lots of stuff that looks bad on me . . . i just try not to allow it to leave the dressing room and follow me home!


----------



## lvpiggy

e_nmn_m said:


> One of the reasons for its awesomeness is that the nude CLs match perfectly to the nude of your skin. Jealous!


that's the CL nude patent magic! thank you monsieur louboutin! 



Bitten said:


> Love the green dress - very versatile IMO.


 



Sammyjoe said:


> Really love the green dress on you! I love the way you mixed Hermes (croc lindy) with High Street, all blends together fantastically


 
thanks ladies! i was on the fence about the green dress at the store, so it's nice to have positive reinforcement :kiss:

i do love blending items from all different strata together - there's much more scope for imagination that way!


----------



## lvpiggy

went to a Louboutin-themed Valentine's Day party this evening with a girlfriend:

versace silk jersey ruched dress
christian louboutin aurora borealis strass lady claude


----------



## eggpudding

^Absolutely stunning! Will definitely watch this thread with bated breath


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking amazing, great thread!!


----------



## annemerrick

Love the Versace dress and Louboutins....gorgeous!


----------



## ringing_phone

Great outfits, piggy!  I can't wait to see the rest of your closet


----------



## laurayuki

woo woo piggy! finally i've been waiting for this thread! hehehe now if i can do the same with my shoes like you and other CL ladies.. ugh i'm so lazy!  

yes motivation to take more pictures of clothes!


----------



## lilbluebear

*Piggy! *GORGEOUS! Love the red good luck for New Years and lovely Vday. I'm in love and lust with your Lady Claude in aurora borealis strass. Simply divine. Jaw-dropping and heart-stopping. 

I don't even need a crystal ball to predict that this will be a fabulous thread filled with stylish pics!  Can't wait to see more of your awesome wardrobe pieces.  



lvpiggy said:


> went to a Louboutin-themed Valentine's Day party this evening with a girlfriend:
> 
> versace silk jersey ruched dress
> christian louboutin aurora borealis strass lady claude


----------



## Jeneen

I am SO EXCITED for this thread! I love the green dress and the red Versace!!!

On another note - your hair looks great - I've never realized how long and healthy it is. 

*Piggy* - you were the first member to "friend" me on tpf - I will always appreciate your hospitality xoxoxo


----------



## caterpillar

great outfits! you look gorgeous (:


----------



## KellBellCA

It's about time you started a thread like this! I've always enjoyed your outfit posts, so needless to say I'm excited to see what else resides in the depths of your closet!


----------



## flipchickmc

Adding this thread to my faves right now!


----------



## lvpiggy

eggpudding said:


> ^Absolutely stunning! Will definitely watch this thread with bated breath


 


ringing_phone said:


> Great outfits, piggy! I can't wait to see the rest of your closet


 


lilbluebear said:


> *Piggy! *GORGEOUS! Love the red good luck for New Years and lovely Vday. I'm in love and lust with your Lady Claude in aurora borealis strass. Simply divine. Jaw-dropping and heart-stopping.
> 
> I don't even need a crystal ball to predict that this will be a fabulous thread filled with stylish pics!  Can't wait to see more of your awesome wardrobe pieces.


 


KellBellCA said:


> It's about time you started a thread like this! I've always enjoyed your outfit posts, so needless to say I'm excited to see what else resides in the depths of your closet!


 


flipchickmc said:


> Adding this thread to my faves right now!


 
thanks girls for your kind support . . . woo . . . piggy's got a lot to live up to!   i'll do my utmost to earn good marks!  of course, a lenient grading curve would be greatly appreciated for the first few weeks . . . tehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Yaaay so happy you started this thread, i love your style, judging from the pictures you posted before , and would love to see your outfits. i have a dilemma every single morning on what to wear, it's a great way to compile pictures and then actually have a better visual of what you have in your closet!! i can only suspect that, since i do not have pictures of my own clothing lol, maybe some time in the future))


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> Looking amazing, great thread!!


 


annemerrick said:


> Love the Versace dress and Louboutins....gorgeous!


 


caterpillar said:


> great outfits! you look gorgeous (:


 
thank you!!  hmm . . . i suspect this thread has high ego-inflationary potential . . . eep! piggy bubble?! 



Jeneen said:


> I am SO EXCITED for this thread! I love the green dress and the red Versace!!!
> 
> On another note - your hair looks great - I've never realized how long and healthy it is.
> 
> *Piggy* - you were the first member to "friend" me on tpf - I will always appreciate your hospitality xoxoxo


 
aww glad you decided to stick around, and thanks for your compliments! it is nice to know some styles really are timeless - i haven't changed my hair since elementary school! my hair is the one area of my appearance where piggies are _terrified _of experimentation!


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> woo woo piggy! finally i've been waiting for this thread! hehehe now if i can do the same with my shoes like you and other CL ladies.. ugh i'm so lazy!
> 
> yes motivation to take more pictures of clothes!


 
WOO WOO PANDA! the panda who inspired it all! \(^(oo)^)/*\(@(I)@)/

tehehe . . . . piggy almost gave panda a piggy nose up there ^ . . . whoops! 

yes yes now panda needs a shoe thread! go panda go!!


----------



## lvpiggy

16 February 2010 OOTD:

american apparel asymmetric dress
bottega veneta cutout t-strap wedges
hermès marron foncé 25cm lizard kelly
hermès leather hippo charm (isn't it cute?!? i like him because he's so rotund! )
chanel necklace-masquerading-as-bracelet (not recommended for those lacking patience for lengthy removal/detangling processes at EOD, as piggy discovered to her dismay after the fact . . . ush

i really like wearing these BV shoes with my kelly because they're actually made out of the exact same shade of lizzie! yay! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

took a closeup of the wedge & bag (including amusingly rotund hippo!) so people can actually see what i'm talking about above


----------



## lvpiggy

in other exciting news, on the "purchases" front, i picked up my chanel temporary tattoos yesterday! can't wait for the weather to get warmer so i can start incorporating them into my outfits


----------



## Jeneen

^ Cool tattoos!

I love the BV Wedges and the Hippo charm - adorable!


----------



## plain jane doe

So happy you started a thread, *piggy*! You are a freakin knockout in everything!

Those WEDGES *dies*


----------



## laurayuki

i like the hippo charm! and the wedge! love the wedge!  hippo hippo!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lvpiggy*, Love the lizzie kelly! When I get my first kelly, I definitely want it in lizzie! You're modeling pics are quite enabling, ^_^. And of course, anything rotund and obese is ADORABLE! Love the cute, *blue* hippo!!!! Someone has a penchant for chubster things, :: points at lvpiggy::


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> took a closeup of the wedge & bag (including amusingly rotund hippo!) so people can actually see what i'm talking about above


 

Absolutely STUNNING!!!! Love it love it love it!


----------



## ecmf

i love your CL's and H's 

Keep it coming


----------



## caterpillar

LOVE the bag! you totally rock the AA dress too.

the tattoos are awesome too! can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## lvpiggy

*Jeneen, plain jane doe, Bitten, ecmf* - thank you ladies so much for your continued support! it's good to know someone's out there reading / viewing the thread!  don't forget, piggies are open to suggestions & constructive criticisms as well! 

*USC* - piggies love to enable! btw - i see you've not yet heard of _piggy's size theorem: most things, both animate & inanimate, will become cuter if redesigned to be  shorter and/or more rotund in shape than the originals, with the notable exception of PEOPLE!_


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> i like the hippo charm! and the wedge! love the wedge!  hippo hippo!


 
oh panda (^(oo)^)

did you know, piggy discovered that the word "hippo" is even more fun to say after the word hermès, because you usually end up dropping the second "h" sound as well, leading to what sounds like "äir-MAYS ip-PO"


----------



## lvpiggy

INC sleeveless shell
marciano draped petal skirt
guess blazer
christian louboutin jaws pumps






had a meeting today, which meant the herbag was called into service for document transport! (^(oo)^)v

with hermès herbag:





as you can see, piggies are not fans of tucking things in (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

bonus outfit! hehe . . . a friend invited me out to drinks, but it was at a bar in a neighborhood that makes small piggies mildly concerned about pig-nappings!  the bar itself is also much more casual than most of my wardrobe . . . after some thought, i decided the best course of action on both fronts was:

*moto piggy*! (^(oo)^)v


ted baker asymmetric zip leather jacket
versace tank
rock revolution skinny jeans
alexander mcqueen origami boots
chanel perforated fingerless driving gloves
chanel black costume necklace
chanel comètes strass earrings (whew! didn't even realise i was all chanel-ed up until just now!)
ferragamo convertible clutch











back of the versace top:





"hello!" said the little moto piggy (^(oo)~)






hehe . . . can you tell i was excited about this outfit?  definitely going to have to repeat it again in warmer weather so i can incorporate the chanel temp tattoos, i think they'd be just right for this look!


----------



## aquahot

OMG, piggy you look absolutely fabulous in your outfits! Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Liellabelle

Gosh, I love your outfits. Where did you buy the Chanel tattoos? At Selfridges they will be selling them at March 1 primary.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Is it wrong that I have a crush on your wardrobe? Seriously. Everything is so amazing. I am in love


----------



## PANda_USC

*lvpiggy*, loving me some Chanel fingerless gloves!!! What a fun outfit! Elegant yet rocker-chic!


----------



## laurayuki

Hello moto piggy!


----------



## lilbluebear

PurseAddict79 said:


> Is it wrong that I have a crush on your wardrobe? Seriously. Everything is so amazing. I am in love


 

Me too! Me too! I too have a crush on Piggy's fabulous wardrobe: clothes, jewelry, handbags, shoes!  

I love *Piggy's* Hermes, incredible CLs, sparkling jewelry, moto Chanel look!   Aiiiii! Going into *visual sensory overload*!!    Too gorgeous for words. Yes, I'm right there with PurseAddict in hearting this wardrobe thread.


----------



## SiliValley

It is amazing how perfect they match!! Fabulous! 



lvpiggy said:


> took a closeup of the wedge & bag (including amusingly rotund hippo!) so people can actually see what i'm talking about above


----------



## queenvictoria2

lvpiggy said:


> bonus outfit! hehe . . . a friend invited me out to drinks, but it was at a bar in a neighborhood that makes small piggies mildly concerned about pig-nappings!  the bar itself is also much more casual than most of my wardrobe . . . after some thought, i decided the best course of action on both fronts was:
> 
> *moto piggy*! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> ted baker asymmetric zip leather jacket
> versace tank
> rock revolution skinny jeans
> alexander mcqueen origami boots
> chanel perforated fingerless driving gloves
> chanel black costume necklace
> chanel comètes strass earrings (whew! didn't even realise i was all chanel-ed up until just now!)
> ferragamo convertible clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of the versace top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hello!" said the little moto piggy (^(oo)~)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe . . . can you tell i was excited about this outfit?  definitely going to have to repeat it again in warmer weather so i can incorporate the chanel temp tattoos, i think they'd be just right for this look!




LOVE this! especially that Chanel necklace  you are too cute


----------



## ecmf

lvpiggy said:


> *Jeneen, plain jane doe, Bitten, ecmf* *- thank you ladies so much for your continued support! it's good to know someone's out there reading / viewing the thread!  don't forget, piggies are open to suggestions & constructive criticisms as well! *
> 
> *USC* - piggies love to enable! btw - i see you've not yet heard of _piggy's size theorem: most things, both animate & inanimate, will become cuter if redesigned to be shorter and/or more rotund in shape than the originals, with the notable exception of PEOPLE!_


 

your welcome, i wish i could add suggestions but your doing everything so well i have nothing to add just keep em coming lol


----------



## True Religion

I love your style! Your outfits are classy yet edgy and unique. You certainly have an eye for interesting details, great fits and you look like a model 

Oh oops.. posted too early. I really like that one-shouldered blue dress and the blue Versace top! And your shoe collection is tdf!!


----------



## bluejinx

True Religion said:


> I love your style! Your outfits are classy yet edgy and unique. You certainly have an eye for interesting details, great fits and you look like a model
> 
> Oh oops.. posted too early. I really like that one-shouldered blue dress and the blue Versace top! *And your shoe collection is tdf*!!



I agree with EVERYTHING SAID except substitute, "shoe, clothing, purse, accessories and jewelery" in place of the word shoe. everything is gorgeous, stylish, and fits you perfectly.


----------



## burberryprncess

You have gorgous clothes and accessories!

I have one question for you.  Is this a (^(oo)^) pig?  I never could figure it out but upon a closer look, it does resemble a pig.  Now, I assume this  (@(I)@) means panda?  Heehee.


----------



## MichelleD

You're on a roll Piggy! You have such a fabulous wardrobe.  I cant fathom why you can never find anything to wear. 

Ahhhhhh maybe that's just an excuse to buy more fabulous outfits.  I can get down with that.:okay:


----------



## eggpudding

burberryprncess said:


> You have gorgous clothes and accessories!
> 
> I have one question for you. * Is this a (^(oo)^) pig?  I never could figure it out but upon a closer look, it does resemble a pig.  Now, I assume this  (@(I)@) means panda?*  Heehee.



I could see that (^(oo)^) is a pig but it took me AGES to 'see' the panda one....  !

Piggy your outfits are amazing - luxe and elegant. And your accessories.. that lizard Kelly.. oh my


----------



## Vintage Leather

I think you should change your siggy from:
"This little piggy gets dressed" to: "THIS LITTLE PIGGY LOOKS HAUTE"!!!!

I don't know which I love more - your shoes, your bags, your jewelry, or your fabulous outfits!
From the dangerous Moto-Piggy to the Elegant-Piggy - everything looks brilliant

(But I haven't gotten the phrase "Air-mez Ip-po" out of my mind!)


----------



## sonya

Beautiful!




lvpiggy said:


> took a closeup of the wedge & bag (including amusingly rotund hippo!) so people can actually see what i'm talking about above


----------



## jclr

lvpiggy said:


> *Jeneen, plain jane doe, Bitten, ecmf* - thank you ladies so much for your continued support! it's good to know someone's out there reading / viewing the thread!  don't forget, piggies are open to suggestions & constructive criticisms as well!



You don't need constructive criticism--my humble opinion.  You have a fab wardrobe and you use it well!


----------



## Vintage Leather

> don't forget, piggies are open to suggestions & constructive criticisms as well!



Piggies don't need constructive criticism from Vintage!  However, a gorgeous H Sac a Depeche or Kelly Briefcase would look fabulous with a lot of these outfits!  Ok, the Herbag is probably a better choice - more pratical and you can stuff more in it...

But the other ones are very pretty.

I am thoroughly convinced that everyone needs lots of gorgeous briefcases!  Even perpetually chic piggies!


----------



## cjy

Piggy you look so chic in everything. Amazing taste!


----------



## Vodkaine

Vicki you are GORGEOUS *__*


----------



## wis3ly

Amazing outfits! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## basicandorganic

so chic... i'm speechless.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You Hermes is making me salivate )
i didnt know the chanel tattoos were out already, i wonder if there are any in Toronto store! Are they reusable at all? I would feel sad if you could only use it once, but i guess thats the way they are! 

BTW, do you know about This little piggy went to Prada book?

it has different cute nursery rhymes redone 
&#8220;This little piggy went to Prada,
This little piggy went to Cannes,
This little piggy dined at Nobu,
And this little piggy, Hakkasan.
And this little piggy went &#8216;Wee wee wee wee!&#8217;
All the way home because she had a fat bottom!&#8221;

)))


----------



## may3545

Gorgeous wardrobe! Keep them coming and thanks for sharing-- I can live vicariously hehehehe =)


----------



## eggpudding

girlfrommoscow said:


> You Hermes is making me salivate )
> i didnt know the chanel tattoos were out already, i wonder if there are any in Toronto store! Are they reusable at all? I would feel sad if you could only use it once, but i guess thats the way they are!
> 
> BTW, do you know about This little piggy went to Prada book?
> 
> it has different cute nursery rhymes redone
> This little piggy went to Prada,
> This little piggy went to Cannes,
> This little piggy dined at Nobu,
> And this little piggy, Hakkasan.
> And this little piggy went Wee wee wee wee!
> All the way home because she had a fat bottom!
> 
> )))



That is SO CUTE


----------



## lvpiggy

lilbluebear said:


> Me too! Me too! I too have a crush on Piggy's fabulous wardrobe: clothes, jewelry, handbags, shoes!
> 
> I love *Piggy's* Hermes, incredible CLs, sparkling jewelry, moto Chanel look!   Aiiiii! Going into *visual sensory overload*!!    Too gorgeous for words. Yes, I'm right there with PurseAddict in hearting this wardrobe thread.





SiliValley said:


> It is amazing how perfect they match!! Fabulous!





queenvictoria2 said:


> LOVE this! especially that Chanel necklace  you are too cute






ecmf said:


> your welcome, i wish i could add suggestions but your doing everything so well i have nothing to add just keep em coming lol





bluejinx said:


> I agree with EVERYTHING SAID except substitute, "shoe, clothing, purse, accessories and jewelery" in place of the word shoe. everything is gorgeous, stylish, and fits you perfectly.





sonya said:


> Beautiful!





jclr said:


> You don't need constructive criticism--my humble opinion.  You have a fab wardrobe and you use it well!





cjy said:


> Piggy you look so chic in everything. Amazing taste!





Vodkaine said:


> Vicki you are GORGEOUS *__*





wis3ly said:


> Amazing outfits! Keep 'em coming!





basicandorganic said:


> so chic... i'm speechless.



thank you ladies so much! i read and very much appreciate each and every one of your comments . . . for a while piggy was experiencing a bit of an existential wardrobe crisis, à la the "tree falling in a forest" problem, thus: _

"if a thoughtfully attired piggy is placed in a sartorially indifferent population, does she still exhibit style?"_ 

thank goodness i didn't have to discover the answer to that one, now that i get to share my wardrobe adventures with the ever-style-savvy tPFers - crisis averted! 

tehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Liellabelle said:


> Gosh, I love your outfits. Where did you buy the Chanel tattoos? At Selfridges they will be selling them at March 1 primary.





girlfrommoscow said:


> You Hermes is making me salivate )
> i didnt know the chanel tattoos were out already, i wonder if there are any in Toronto store! Are they reusable at all? I would feel sad if you could only use it once, but i guess thats the way they are!
> 
> BTW, do you know about This little piggy went to Prada book?
> 
> it has different cute nursery rhymes redone
> This little piggy went to Prada,
> This little piggy went to Cannes,
> This little piggy dined at Nobu,
> And this little piggy, Hakkasan.
> And this little piggy went Wee wee wee wee!
> All the way home because she had a fat bottom!
> 
> )))





eggpudding said:


> That is SO CUTE



the chanel tattoos are available for purchase on the USA website for $75, and they arrived in the USA standalone boutiques on 2/15. 

They're not reusable, which is why piggy purchased 2 packs! (^(oo)~)

*girlfrommoscow*, *eggpudding* - i *LOVE* that book! it's my signature baby-shower gift, which inevitably pleases mom-to-be and makes dad-to-be want to kill me slowly and painfully - go little piggy go! hehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> Hello moto piggy!



hello moto panda!

btw did you know in firefox your hula panda goes double-time! turbo hip shimmying going on right now on piggy screen! woo woo panda! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

True Religion said:


> I love your style! Your outfits are classy yet edgy and unique. You certainly have an eye for interesting details, great fits and you look like a model
> 
> Oh oops.. posted too early. I really like that one-shouldered blue dress and the blue Versace top! And your shoe collection is tdf!!



thank you! although i'm far too little of a piggy to be a model, i like to think i look tall in photos, as long as there are no reference items in the photos to which i can be compared (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> thank you ladies so much! i read and very much appreciate each and every one of your comments . . . *for a while piggy was experiencing a bit of an existential wardrobe crisis, à la the "tree falling in a forest" problem, thus:
> 
> "if a thoughtfully attired piggy is placed in a sartorially indifferent population, does she still exhibit style?"
> *
> thank goodness i didn't have to discover the answer to that one, now that i get to share my wardrobe adventures with the ever-style-savvy tPFers - crisis averted!
> 
> tehe (^(oo)^)v



I completely understand your dilemma here - I definitely live in a 'sartorially indifferent population' and it can be a little daunting to keep on making the effort. I enjoy clothes too much not to though!


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> I think you should change your siggy from:
> "This little piggy gets dressed" to: "THIS LITTLE PIGGY LOOKS HAUTE"!!!!
> 
> I don't know which I love more - your shoes, your bags, your jewelry, or your fabulous outfits!
> From the dangerous Moto-Piggy to the Elegant-Piggy - everything looks brilliant



tehehe . . . dangerous moto-piggy! i like it! 

i've always loved the moto-chic look, thanks to my leather jacket addiction . . . the first thing i ever bought with my own money in high school was a black leather jacket from united colors of benetton . . . $398! hehe back then that was a lot of money to a 16 year old piggy (^(oo)^)







not a bad investment, 10 years on, wouldn't you say? 



> (But I haven't gotten the phrase "Air-mez Ip-po" out of my mind!)



it's fun to say, isn't it?! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

burberryprncess said:


> You have gorgous clothes and accessories!
> 
> I have one question for you.  Is this a (^(oo)^) pig?  I never could figure it out but upon a closer look, it does resemble a pig.  Now, I assume this  (@(I)@) means panda?  Heehee.





eggpudding said:


> I could see that (^(oo)^) is a pig but it took me AGES to 'see' the panda one....  !
> 
> Piggy your outfits are amazing - luxe and elegant. And your accessories.. that lizard Kelly.. oh my



indeed! 

(^(oo)^) = piggy
(@(I)@) = panda

good heavens! i wonder if there are a bunch of other people on the forums, wondering "what in the world are all these little punctuation symbols lvpiggy puts everywhere?!?" whoops! 

perhaps, a handy reference guide would be appropriate:


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> Piggies don't need constructive criticism from Vintage!  However, a gorgeous H Sac a Depeche or Kelly Briefcase would look fabulous with a lot of these outfits!  Ok, the Herbag is probably a better choice - more pratical and you can stuff more in it...
> 
> But the other ones are very pretty.
> 
> I am thoroughly convinced that everyone needs lots of gorgeous briefcases!  Even perpetually chic piggies!



eep! eep! piggy didn't mean ENABLING type suggestions! omg piggy needs to hide! (/(oo)\)

. . . after she shops around for a Sac à Dépêche, that is. yes, after that i will commence hiding immediately . . .  (^(oo)^)`7


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> Gorgeous wardrobe! Keep them coming and thanks for sharing-- I can live vicariously hehehehe =)



*ahem ahem* or you could live simultaneously by coming to the city to play with piggy more! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

MichelleD said:


> You're on a roll Piggy! You have such a fabulous wardrobe.  I cant fathom why you can never find anything to wear.
> 
> Ahhhhhh maybe that's just an excuse to buy more fabulous outfits.  I can get down with that.:okay:



wait, wait, piggy's not ready yet! eep!






you're two steps ahead of me! piggy has a plan!

 inventory of current wardrobe
discard unnecessary items
fill newfound space with new items! (_hmm . . . i think we may have just discovered an explanation for the *closet corollary*!_)
 
hehe . . . remember: i don't take photos of the small mountain of rejected options that forms each morning before i manage to pick an outfit


----------



## lvpiggy

went to meet a couple of girlfriends at two lounge-y venues on friday; pretty low-key so didn't go all out in dressing up

herve leger dress, spring 2008 collection
christian louboutin very jaws peep toe pumps, black suede/white patent trim
louis vuitton epi leather accessories pochette
dior beauty earrings
hearts on fire pendant


----------



## lvpiggy

the very first pair of loubies EVER PURCHASED (^(oo)^)

free people dress (tunic? long shirt? piggies are very short of torso!)
hide & sleek slip (the black part at the bottom is actually the slip, not part of the dress)
christian louboutin camouflage pony hair pigalle pumps
hermès ficelle lizard 25cm birkin
chanel black costume necklace


----------



## laurayuki

^ hooray more outfits! piggy wrapped in delicious dresses! and cute jaws!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Gorgeous dresses, and accessorized so beautifully!

Ok... no enabling... (at least not until AFTER the discard part of this program!)


----------



## burberryprncess

lvpiggy said:


> indeed!
> 
> (^(oo)^) = piggy
> (@(I)@) = panda
> 
> good heavens! i wonder if there are a bunch of other people on the forums, wondering "what in the world are all these little punctuation symbols lvpiggy puts everywhere?!?" whoops!
> 
> perhaps, a handy reference guide would be appropriate:


 

OMGolly!  That's really creative!.


----------



## lyuen82

lvpiggy said:


> went to meet a couple of girlfriends at two lounge-y venues on friday; pretty low-key so didn't go all out in dressing up
> 
> herve leger dress, spring 2008 collection
> christian louboutin very jaws peep toe pumps, black suede/white patent trim
> louis vuitton epi leather accessories pochette
> dior beauty earrings
> hearts on fire pendant


 

LOL love how this is your version of lowkey, not going all out..


----------



## PANda_USC

*lvpiggy*, gorgeous outfits paired with stunning shoes and amazing bags! I cant keep up with this thread!! And thank you for deciphering your piggy punctuations!!


----------



## basicandorganic

omgg!!! everything is so stunning!

can you adopt me? i wanna be a minipiggy. 

i love all your bags, hehe. and shoes. and clothes. omg. super enabling... really.


----------



## Dabyachunv

lyuen82 said:


> LOL love how this is your version of lowkey, not going all out..



I know!  I know!  It redifines "low key".


----------



## flashy.stems

omg piggy, i just came upon this thread and i'm definitely going to check back everyday.. great outfits, great great shoes and amazing handbags!


----------



## Bitten

I love the way you put your outfits together with the shoes and accessories, it's so well done.

Loving that HL dress, looks TDF!!


----------



## papertiger

I love you in your vivid blue and dark cool red pieces * lvpiggy*


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> ^ hooray more outfits! piggy wrapped in delicious dresses! and cute jaws!



*ahem*

piggy noticed that subtle piggy wrapping reference! (>(oo)<)`

oh panda - piggy misses you! the humidifier is doing swimmingly tho! needs some spots painted on! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> Gorgeous dresses, and accessorized so beautifully!
> 
> Ok... no enabling... (at least not until AFTER the discard part of this program!)





PANda_USC said:


> *lvpiggy*, gorgeous outfits paired with stunning shoes and amazing bags! I cant keep up with this thread!! And thank you for deciphering your piggy punctuations!!





flashy.stems said:


> omg piggy, i just came upon this thread and i'm definitely going to check back everyday.. great outfits, great great shoes and amazing handbags!





papertiger said:


> I love you in your vivid blue and dark cool red pieces * lvpiggy*





Bitten said:


> I love the way you put your outfits together with the shoes and accessories, it's so well done.
> 
> Loving that HL dress, looks TDF!!



 for all the kind compliments! i notice that i've definitely started putting more thought into my outfits, now that i know they're going to be viewed by such stylish tPFers! thanks for being such a positive sartorial influence for one small piggy! tehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

lyuen82 said:


> LOL love how this is your version of lowkey, not going all out..





Dabyachunv said:


> I know!  I know!  It redifines "low key".



i can't deny it, overdressing is definitely one of my biggest sartorial weaknesses! mea culpa, said the little piggy! (^(oo)^)`7


----------



## lvpiggy

basicandorganic said:


> omgg!!! everything is so stunning!
> 
> can you adopt me? i wanna be a minipiggy.
> 
> i love all your bags, hehe. and shoes. and clothes. omg. super enabling... really.



hehe . . . you are too cute! although, you might want to think twice about that wish . . . remember, this little piggy is already conveniently travel-sized, so a mini piggy would be very mini indeed! tehe . . . (^(oo)~)

thank you for the compliments, and for the privilege of enabling you as well! YAY! piggy's a certified expert enabler, didn't you know? b(^(oo)^)d


----------



## lvpiggy

piggy's grandfather celebrated his 88th birthday today! there was a big dinner with the whole extended family - aunts, uncles, cousins, etc . . 

ted baker dress
guess blazer (same as the one in the 17 Feb 2010 OOTD)
christian louboutin black patent triclo pumps
lussori ruby ring w/diamond pavé halo & band
dior beauty earrings (black)







this is indeed the pink dress i  purchased last weekend at ted baker, but with some little modifications! it was looking too busy with so many decorative elements competing for attention, so:


 tucked the collar underneath the neckline to make it look more like a v-neck
the satin bow wasn't working with the blazer, so i retied it into a rose/flower shape, almost like a corsage, which kept the bulk of the fabric out of the blazer


----------



## lvpiggy

on saturday evening, this little piggy got dressed up to party! \(^(oo)^)/

tehe . . . delayed post i know, there some . . . technical . . . i mean, logistical . . . erm . . . yes. logistical difficulties. insurmountable logistical difficulties (^(oo)^)`7

herve leger fall 2008 strapless rose ombré dress 
christian louboutin nude acid python very prive peep toe pumps






jewelry closeup!
dior earrings
piaget miss protocole pendant
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis between-the-finger ring


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love outfit threads! yay! will be checking this one daily.


----------



## laurayuki

lol technical.. logistical difficulties (@(I)~)/'


----------



## PurseAddict79

lvpiggy said:


> tehe . . . delayed post i know, there some . . . technical . . . i mean, logistical . . . erm . . . yes. logistical difficulties. insurmountable logistical difficulties (^(oo)^)`7


 
Insurmountable logistical difficulties, huh? Like a sale somewhere?  

You look phenomenal in everything. I am so envious not only of your wardrobe, but your petite figure. The rose ombré was made for you! And the mods you made to the Ted Baker dress are perfect.


----------



## pursewatch

Great thread! Love all the pictures.


----------



## flipchickmc

lvpiggy said:


> herve leger fall 2008 strapless rose ombré dress
> christian louboutin nude acid python very prive peep toe pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelry closeup!
> Dior earrings
> piaget miss protocole pendant
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis between-the-finger ring


 

hot! Hot! Smokin' hot!


----------



## karetotalk

wonderful thread! you have great style, piggy


----------



## PANda_USC

*lvpiggy*, happy birthday to your grandfather!!!!!and there's nothing wrong with being dressed, or over-dressed for the occasion. I'm sure heads were turning, 

And hey, we're HL twins!! I wore mine Saturday too, ! I really love the bird of paradise ring you're wearing with the HL tube dress!! It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## tulip618

Piggy, thanks for sharing your outfits!! You look so gorgeous in all of them! I will be back reguarly to check out the latest fashion!!!


----------



## ecmf

Stunning, i love your last dress. it looks great on you


----------



## Bitten

Wow, that HL dress is STUNNING!!! And I love the VCA ring (naturally!)


----------



## jclr

*LVPiggy*, you look great in your HL dresses.  

Happy Birthday to your grandfather.  Sadly, I lost mine on the same day your grandfather celebrated his--also about the same age.  The time spent with them is special indeed.  I'm glad to have many fond memories of mine.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Gorgeous.  And I am drooling over your VCA... and Dior... and all the pretty jewels!


----------



## Luva Pug

Piggy- i have only just found this thread and i just want to say i love it!!
Beautiful outfits and bags and shoes and everything else in between!!!


----------



## papertiger

jewelry closeup!
dior earrings
piaget miss protocole pendant
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis between-the-finger ring






piggy perfect


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks for all the wonderfully kind words - piggy's excited to have so many friends with whom to play dress-up!  '\(^(oo)^)/'



pursewatch said:


> Great thread! Love all the pictures.





karetotalk said:


> wonderful thread! you have great style, piggy





flipchickmc said:


> hot! Hot! Smokin' hot!





PANda_USC said:


> *lvpiggy*, happy birthday to your grandfather!!!!!and there's nothing wrong with being dressed, or over-dressed for the occasion. I'm sure heads were turning,
> 
> And hey, we're HL twins!! I wore mine Saturday too, ! I really love the bird of paradise ring you're wearing with the HL tube dress!! It's absolutely stunning!





tulip618 said:


> Piggy, thanks for sharing your outfits!! You look so gorgeous in all of them! I will be back reguarly to check out the latest fashion!!!





ecmf said:


> Stunning, i love your last dress. it looks great on you





Bitten said:


> Wow, that HL dress is STUNNING!!! And I love the VCA ring (naturally!)





Vintage Leather said:


> Gorgeous.  And I am drooling over your VCA... and Dior... and all the pretty jewels!





Luva Pug said:


> Piggy- i have only just found this thread and i just want to say i love it!!
> Beautiful outfits and bags and shoes and everything else in between!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

logistical difficulties . . .  due to the development of certain unforeseen event(s) . . . which resulted in a material, unavoidable delay in the wardrobe thread updating timetable . . . 

 . . . 

yes. yes, indeed, that's exactly what transpired. glad we cleared that up (^(oo)~)



laurayuki said:


> lol technical.. logistical difficulties (@(I)~)/'





PurseAddict79 said:


> Insurmountable logistical difficulties, huh? Like a sale somewhere?
> 
> You look phenomenal in everything. I am so envious not only of your wardrobe, but your petite figure. The rose ombré was made for you! And the mods you made to the Ted Baker dress are perfect.


----------



## lvpiggy

i'm so sorry - my condolences to you and your family during this difficult time. apologies for inadvertently touching on a sensitive topic as well.



jclr said:


> *LVPiggy*, you look great in your HL dresses.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your grandfather.  Sadly, I lost mine on the same day your grandfather celebrated his--also about the same age.  The time spent with them is special indeed.  I'm glad to have many fond memories of mine.


----------



## lvpiggy

papertiger said:


> piggy perfect



i am so totally using that from now on . . . "no no, that's not it at all, i told you, i don't want just regular perfect, this needs to be PIGGY PERFECT!"

tehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

ok everyone, today's post is a little different - it's audience participation time! (^(oo)^)v

i'm trying to decide whether or not i want to shorten this herve leger dress i purchased last month. the difficulty is, i don't want to lose the decorative open stitching at the bottom near the hem, so i'm considering having my tailor take out some length just under the bust. 

here's the dress as it is right now(left) and slightly folded to show the effect of shortening under the bust as described above (right)






yes, yes i know it's a very subtle difference, but it definitely changes the "look" of the dress a little bit (at least, piggy thinks it does ) . . . 

what do you all think?


----------



## e_nmn_m

EM says to shorten it.


----------



## lilac0485

Shorten


----------



## Jeneen

hmmm - I always like things shorter but this time I am saying to leave it be.


----------



## ringing_phone

shorten!


----------



## jclr

lvpiggy said:


> i'm so sorry - my condolences to you and your family during this difficult time. apologies for inadvertently touching on a sensitive topic as well.



Oh, gosh.  No apologies necessary--that wasn't my intention.  I was sharing in your joy at celebrating your grandfather's birthday and remembering fondly the memories of my own.  You're so sweet, thanks. 

Now back to the program--I mean--your fashion show!   Love your thread!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Another vote for shortening the dress


----------



## ahertz

I like it the current length, but think it'll be stunning either way!


----------



## lawchick

lvpiggy said:


> INC sleeveless shell
> marciano draped petal skirt
> guess blazer
> christian louboutin jaws pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a meeting today, which meant the herbag was called into service for document transport! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> with hermès herbag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, piggies are not fans of tucking things in (^(oo)^)


 
Love the skirt!  Is that skirt even out in stores yet?


----------



## basicandorganic

*_* i'm petite too...
i loveeeeeee your hermes herbag.  im only 16 so i can only dream right now.... but it fits in perfectly with your outfit.  so chic!


----------



## papertiger

piggy don't even thinking about shortening the dress until Sept because although you will fab either way you might want to keep it long and classic 1950s length. I have a feeling the general mood of fashion is getting longer and more elegant, less sassy and short and just having one slightly longer dress may be a good idea


----------



## Vintage Leather

Leave it be - you have fabulous shorter dresses already - keep variety in the wardrobe.


----------



## PANda_USC

*piggy*, I like the detailing below the chest so I would say keep the dress the way it is! And whoaa, that herbag means *serious business piggy* is out and about! I love it!


----------



## flashy.stems

piggy your hl looks smokin on you


----------



## Lec8504

pigggyyyyy   I've been quietly stalking this thread but thought I would pop and drool openly at the H herbag


----------



## lilbluebear

Serious Piggy brings out her super chic Herbag. Love it! I say keep the dress at its original length because as the other TPFer said you have tons of fabulous short length dresses. This longer length one will further diversify your wardrobe. *Piggy* your style, wardrobe, and luxurious taste in all things haute couture keeps me perpetually stunned in awe. I know you'll keep us glued to our monitors awaiting the next perfect piggy pictures.


----------



## sonya

shorten


----------



## arnott

lvpiggy said:


> INC sleeveless shell
> marciano draped petal skirt
> guess blazer
> christian louboutin jaws pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a meeting today, which meant the herbag was called into service for document transport! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> with hermès herbag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, piggies are not fans of tucking things in (^(oo)^)



OMG, I have the same blazer!


----------



## arnott

lvpiggy said:


> piggy's grandfather celebrated his 88th birthday today! there was a big dinner with the whole extended family - aunts, uncles, cousins, etc . .
> 
> ted baker dress
> guess blazer (same as the one in the 17 Feb 2010 OOTD)
> christian louboutin black patent triclo pumps
> lussori ruby ring w/diamond pavé halo & band
> dior beauty earrings (black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is indeed the pink dress i  purchased last weekend at ted baker, but with some little modifications! it was looking too busy with so many decorative elements competing for attention, so:
> 
> 
> tucked the collar underneath the neckline to make it look more like a v-neck
> the satin bow wasn't working with the blazer, so i retied it into a rose/flower shape, almost like a corsage, which kept the bulk of the fabric out of the blazer



Glad to see the blazer is versatile!


----------



## arnott

lvpiggy said:


> went to a Louboutin-themed Valentine's Day party this evening with a girlfriend:
> 
> versace silk jersey ruched dress
> christian louboutin aurora borealis strass lady claude



This dress is my favorite thing in this thread!    Do you have a bigger picture?


----------



## uhkiwi

I like the HL length as is


----------



## steffe

congrats on your look thread! i sure will check again later.


----------



## lvpiggy

the responses to the dress poll have been most interesting thus far!! as of right now piggy counts 5 votes to shorten, 7 votes to keep as-is . . . almost an even split! (*(oo)*) 

piggy will have to sleep on this one . . . thanks everyone for your recommendations! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

jclr said:


> Oh, gosh.  No apologies necessary--that wasn't my intention.  I was sharing in your joy at celebrating your grandfather's birthday and remembering fondly the memories of my own.  You're so sweet, thanks.
> 
> Now back to the program--I mean--your fashion show!   Love your thread!



thank you! glad you like it! (^(oo)^)v



flashy.stems said:


> piggy your hl looks smokin on you



hehe . . . credit goes mostly to the HL 



Lec8504 said:


> pigggyyyyy   I've been quietly stalking this thread but thought I would pop and drool openly at the H herbag



hello hello! i'm glad you decided to post! audience participation is strongly encouraged, didn't you know? (^(oo)^)/"



lilbluebear said:


> Serious Piggy brings out her super chic Herbag. Love it! I say keep the dress at its original length because as the other TPFer said you have tons of fabulous short length dresses. This longer length one will further diversify your wardrobe. *Piggy* your style, wardrobe, and luxurious taste in all things haute couture keeps me perpetually stunned in awe. I know you'll keep us glued to our monitors awaiting the next perfect piggy pictures.



oh my . . . piggy is so very flattered! thank you! i hope i can live up to expectations! (^(oo)^)`



steffe said:


> congrats on your look thread! i sure will check again later.



thanks! the more the merrier


----------



## lvpiggy

lawchick said:


> Love the skirt!  Is that skirt even out in stores yet?



it's actually from a couple of years ago . . . i believe it came in this colour and also a sage green/grey colour


----------



## lvpiggy

arnott said:


> Glad to see the blazer is versatile!



it is indeed! that's my favourite blazer, so easy to dress it up and down.



arnott said:


> This dress is my favorite thing in this thread!    Do you have a bigger picture?



found one! kind of blurry tho (>(oo)<)` don't worry, i'm sure i'll be wearing it again in the coming months, so i'll post better pix next time (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

basicandorganic said:


> *_* i'm petite too...
> i loveeeeeee your hermes herbag.  im only 16 so i can only dream right now.... but it fits in perfectly with your outfit.  so chic!



hehe . . . . at 16 i owned exactly one designer handbag, and i didn't even know what a herbag was, so you're way ahead of high school piggy (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

birthday party at a small lounge-y type of place today for piggy's friend, the cat! (^(oo)^)v

nicole miller jersey dress
balenciaga t-strap pumps
cartier le baiser du dragon necklace
dior beauty earrings (black beads)


----------



## Perfect Day

those balenciaga pumps are very nice!  You have such style.


----------



## lvpiggy

just came up with a new hair accessory, thought i'd share with you ladies!

piggy's twilly fleurette headband, made with hermès l'air de ginza twilly:





off to find an outfit to wear with it! 

 . . . yes, i admit, sometimes piggies select their accessories first and then build the outfits around them . . . what? *insert innocent look here* (^(oo)^)v


----------



## arnott

lvpiggy said:


> it is indeed! that's my favourite blazer, so easy to dress it up and down.



It's the Abby Blazer, right?


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> just came up with a new hair accessory, thought i'd share with you ladies!
> 
> piggy's twilly fleurette headband, made with hermès l'air de ginza twilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to find an outfit to wear with it!
> 
> . . . yes, i admit, sometimes piggies select their accessories first and then build the outfits around them . . . what? *insert innocent look here* (^(oo)^)v




Gorgeous!  How did you tie it?  Do you have instructions on how to make that knot?


----------



## PANda_USC

*piggy*! Your Hermes twilly creation is beautiful!!


----------



## manke

*piggy*, you look smashing in every photo! i love your looks, and you certainly have a gorgeous set of gams to flash.


----------



## laurayuki

omgosh piggy i need to learn that knot from you! i need hands on training!


----------



## basicandorganic

lvpiggy said:


> hehe . . . . at 16 i owned exactly one designer handbag, and i didn't even know what a herbag was, so you're way ahead of high school piggy (^(oo)^)v



heheh. what was your first designer bag? 


omg... those balenciaga pumps! omg... so gorgeooooous.  you always look so put together. how do you do it? I MUST KNOW YOUR SECRETS.


----------



## ardneish

Little piggy

Just found this thread, your awesome!


----------



## lvpiggy

an enormous   to each of you for your continued interest & participation in piggy's wardrobe cataloguing project! please do come back again soon for more updates! (^(oo)^)v



Perfect Day said:


> those balenciaga pumps are very nice!  You have such style.





manke said:


> *piggy*, you look smashing in every photo! i love your looks, and you certainly have a gorgeous set of gams to flash.





ardneish said:


> Little piggy
> 
> Just found this thread, your awesome!


----------



## lvpiggy

arnott said:


> It's the Abby Blazer, right?



you know, i must admit i'm not sure, as i bought it a few years ago, around 2007-2008 maybe? it has a ribbon tie at the small of the back, and the hanging loop on the inside of the neck is metal (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> Gorgeous!  How did you tie it?  Do you have instructions on how to make that knot?





PANda_USC said:


> *piggy*! Your Hermes twilly creation is beautiful!!





laurayuki said:


> omgosh piggy i need to learn that knot from you! i need hands on training!



fear not, tPFers, for piggy has created a step by step tutorial - with pictures! (^(oo)^)v

the headband is actually a variation on piggy's twilly flower (pictured below), so you'll probably want to read that post first, after which you'll be well prepared to progress to piggy's twilly fleurette headband! yay! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## carlinha

lvpiggy said:


> ok everyone, today's post is a little different - it's audience participation time! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i'm trying to decide whether or not i want to shorten this herve leger dress i purchased last month. the difficulty is, i don't want to lose the decorative open stitching at the bottom near the hem, so i'm considering having my tailor take out some length just under the bust.
> 
> here's the dress as it is right now(left) and slightly folded to show the effect of shortening under the bust as described above (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes i know it's a very subtle difference, but it definitely changes the "look" of the dress a little bit (at least, piggy thinks it does ) . . .
> 
> what do you all think?



*piggy* i vote for shortening the dress.


----------



## lvpiggy

basicandorganic said:


> heheh. what was your first designer bag?
> 
> 
> omg... those balenciaga pumps! omg... so gorgeooooous.  you always look so put together. how do you do it? I MUST KNOW YOUR SECRETS.



here she is! the bag that started it all, and started me down the path to becoming the piggy i am today (^(oo)~) not as flashy perhaps as the bags i carry today, but very sturdy & matched with everything, which was important as i only had one!!






i carried this ferragamo every day, rain or shine, from freshman thru senior years of high school. unfortunately, high school piggy was not quite as responsible as sensible grown-up piggy, so she's not in the best condition anymore . . . still, i can't bear to throw her away for sentimental reasons (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

when i first buy new clothes, i have a habit of wearing them several times within the first few weeks; i think it's because i like to get a better sense of where they're going to fit into my wardrobe overall, KWIM?

so, although you're all probably tired of this dress, i had one more variation i wanted to try . . . . after which we'll send it off to the cleaners & give it a bit of a vacation, piggy promises! (^(oo)^)v

ted baker dress - this time, i tucked in the cap sleeves, then pulled the black satin ties from the front of the dress thru the arm openings to the neckline, before tying them behind the neck like halter ties
miu miu metallic purple peep toe pumps
hermès rouge h shiny croc 25cm birkin GHW
piaget miss protocole arabesque watch with black patent strap










^note the little stripe of hot pink running down the heel of the miu miu shoes! piggy loves little details like that (^(oo)^)


----------



## thithi

thanks for the tutorial!  the rosettes are adorable!


----------



## arnott

lvpiggy said:


> you know, i must admit i'm not sure, as i bought it a few years ago, around 2007-2008 maybe? it has a ribbon tie at the small of the back, and the hanging loop on the inside of the neck is metal (^(oo)^)



Oh, I guess it's not the same then.  This the mine:

http://www.guess.ca/ProductDetails.aspx?style=W01854B6QN0&category|752=&image=W01854B6QN0-JBLK


----------



## ecmf

lvpiggy said:


> here she is! the bag that started it all, and started me down the path to becoming the piggy i am today (^(oo)~) not as flashy perhaps as the bags i carry today, but very sturdy & matched with everything, which was important as i only had one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i carried this ferragamo every day, rain or shine, from freshman thru senior years of high school. unfortunately, high school piggy was not quite as responsible as sensible grown-up piggy, so she's not in the best condition anymore . . . still, i can't bear to throw her away for sentimental reasons (^(oo)^)


 


lvpiggy said:


> when i first buy new clothes, i have a habit of wearing them several times within the first few weeks; i think it's because i like to get a better sense of where they're going to fit into my wardrobe overall, KWIM?
> 
> so, although you're all probably tired of this dress, i had one more variation i wanted to try . . . . after which we'll send it off to the cleaners & give it a bit of a vacation, piggy promises! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> ted baker dress - this time, i tucked in the cap sleeves, then pulled the black satin ties from the front of the dress thru the arm openings to the neckline, before tying them behind the neck like halter ties
> miu miu metallic purple peep toe pumps
> hermès rouge h shiny croc 25cm birkin GHW
> piaget miss protocole arabesque watch with black patent strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^note the little stripe of hot pink running down the heel of the miu miu shoes! piggy loves little details like that (^(oo)^)


 

OMG i love


----------



## Jeneen

lvpiggy said:


> *when i first buy new clothes, i have a habit of wearing them several times within the first few weeks; i think it's because i like to get a better sense of where they're going to fit into my wardrobe overall, KWIM?*


 
Yes I do this too!

Thanks for the flower tutorial - I'm going to try it with my Pucci scarf.


----------



## laurayuki

PIG.. panda cannot recreate... >.< i'm at a loss... i need one on one tutorial! .. 




lvpiggy said:


> fear not, tPFers, for piggy has created a step by step tutorial - with pictures! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> the headband is actually a variation on piggy's twilly flower (pictured below), so you'll probably want to read that post first, after which you'll be well prepared to progress to piggy's twilly fleurette headband! yay! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## laurayuki

BTW i vote for shortening the dress  




lvpiggy said:


> ok everyone, today's post is a little different - it's audience participation time! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i'm trying to decide whether or not i want to shorten this herve leger dress i purchased last month. the difficulty is, i don't want to lose the decorative open stitching at the bottom near the hem, so i'm considering having my tailor take out some length just under the bust.
> 
> here's the dress as it is right now(left) and slightly folded to show the effect of shortening under the bust as described above (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes i know it's a very subtle difference, but it definitely changes the "look" of the dress a little bit (at least, piggy thinks it does ) . . .
> 
> what do you all think?


----------



## ahertz

lvpiggy said:


> fear not, tPFers, for piggy has created a step by step tutorial - with pictures! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> the headband is actually a variation on piggy's twilly flower (pictured below), so you'll probably want to read that post first, after which you'll be well prepared to progress to piggy's twilly fleurette headband! yay! \(^(oo)^)/



I tried this with a twilly last night and it did NOT come out like this...you must have some special panache that I'm missing!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Hi Piggy 
I've been lurking in this thread since you started it  And always drop by when i'm on TPF. Just thought i'd stop lurking and say that i have really enjoyed going through this entire thread and seeing all the nice items you have in your wardrobe not to mention your killer outfits!!!!


----------



## basicandorganic

lvpiggy said:


> here she is! the bag that started it all, and started me down the path to becoming the piggy i am today (^(oo)~) not as flashy perhaps as the bags i carry today, but very sturdy & matched with everything, which was important as i only had one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i carried this ferragamo every day, rain or shine, from freshman thru senior years of high school. unfortunately, high school piggy was not quite as responsible as sensible grown-up piggy, so she's not in the best condition anymore . . . still, i can't bear to throw her away for sentimental reasons (^(oo)^)




Omg! That's like my first. I use mine everyday, so far its been 2 years non-stop and it looks GREAT.


----------



## flashy.stems

aww what a cute beginning bag.. i def prefer your H bags


----------



## TwiggyStar

carlinha said:


> *piggy* i vote for shortening the dress.



One more vote for shortening the dress!

And you have an amazing sense of style/wardrobe!!


----------



## bluejinx

One more vote for shortening the dress!


----------



## lvpiggy

hehe . . . based on overwhelming feedback, i think i'm going to have to make a video! still trying to figure out the best way to do so, as it's a bit challenging to prop up the camera, whilst reaching around it in order to make the rosette without knocking over the camera! any suggestions on alternate videography techniques? hehe . . . piggies are so bad at making videos, i always knock over the camera somehow 



ahertz said:


> I tried this with a twilly last night and it did NOT come out like this...you must have some special panache that I'm missing!





laurayuki said:


> PIG.. panda cannot recreate... >.< i'm at a loss... i need one on one tutorial! ..





Jeneen said:


> Yes I do this too!
> 
> Thanks for the flower tutorial - I'm going to try it with my Pucci scarf.





thithi said:


> thanks for the tutorial!  the rosettes are adorable!


----------



## lvpiggy

arnott said:


> Oh, I guess it's not the same then.  This the mine:
> 
> http://www.guess.ca/ProductDetails.aspx?style=W01854B6QN0&category|752=&image=W01854B6QN0-JBLK



i'm sure you can probably style it similarly - tailored black blazers are so versatile that way! every one can find a style that suits them, and they go with everything! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

flashy.stems said:


> aww what a cute beginning bag.. i def prefer your H bags



tehehe  . . . thanks! piggy concurs - nobody matches up to H!


----------



## lvpiggy

basicandorganic said:


> Omg! That's like my first. I use mine everyday, so far its been 2 years non-stop and it looks GREAT.



just remember to condition once a season if it's leather, or spray with apple garde, if it's fabric! that will help to keep it looking nice & new (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

many thanks! tehehe . . . all this positive reinforcement makes me much more enthusiastic about getting dressed these days!!



ecmf said:


> OMG i love





Brasilian_Babe said:


> Hi Piggy
> I've been lurking in this thread since you started it  And always drop by when i'm on TPF. Just thought i'd stop lurking and say that i have really enjoyed going through this entire thread and seeing all the nice items you have in your wardrobe not to mention your killer outfits!!!!





TwiggyStar said:


> One more vote for shortening the dress!
> 
> And you have an amazing sense of style/wardrobe!!


----------



## lvpiggy

hmmm . . . . the dress-shortening party has pulled ahead in the polls, which now stand at: 9 for, 7 against shortening! a reversal of the early tally! this is so exciting! (*(oo)*)` i wonder how it's going to turn out?!? tehe


----------



## lvpiggy

Song Of The Day: *"I Got You"* by Rock City  

and now, for something a little different . . . !

at the behest of a certain strong-willed individual who insisted on jeans during today's wardrobe selection process, i present _casual piggy_, complete with hood! tehe (^(oo)^)v

street saints zip-front hoodie
575 denim jeans
christian louboutin ariella talon ankle boots











random aside: if you should ever find yourself facing a severe conditioner shortage, piggy discovered today that hand cream makes a handy substitute!


----------



## lvpiggy

ah, the perfect little black dress. what more is there to say?

herve leger dress
piaget miss protocole arabesque watch w/black patent band
balenciaga t-strap pumps
dior plissé wristlet / clutch (aka the _dior dumpling_! due to its strong resemblance to a pot sticker, naturally )


----------



## eggpudding

^Perfection piggy!


----------



## laurayuki

i like your hair in a pony piggy! u should wear that more often


----------



## nancypants

piggy - have you tried curling your hair or even getting a perm? i think you'd look great with loose curls. asian hair looks great with a little bit o curl...


----------



## Vintage Leather

Piggy - love the LBD and the casual look - although the boots are what elevates casual to fierce!

And the dumpling is adorable!


----------



## lvpiggy

eggpudding said:


> ^Perfection piggy!





Vintage Leather said:


> Piggy - love the LBD and the casual look - although the boots are what elevates casual to fierce!
> 
> And the dumpling is adorable!



thanks ladies!  tehehe . . . yes, piggy snuck the boots on when the aforementioned strong-willed individual wasn't paying attention (^(oo)~)


----------



## Vodkaine

laurayuki said:


> i like your hair in a pony piggy! u should wear that more often




TOTALLY agree !!


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> i like your hair in a pony piggy! u should wear that more often



hehe i didn't realise you'd never seen it that way! i wear it that way more in the summer / casual settings than with dressy stuff . . . doing it that way with the LBD was basically piggy's attempt to dress down the LBD (^(oo)^)v

PS - i have just realised that panda probably likes the pony because she is planning to play with it randomly when unsuspecting piggies are otherwise occupied!. . . . (*(oo)*)`


----------



## lvpiggy

Vodkaine said:


> TOTALLY agree !!



didn't realise the pony would be so popular! isn't it a rather standard hairstyle? or has my eternally unchanged haircut left me that far out of the hair fashion loop? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

nancypants said:


> piggy - have you tried curling your hair or even getting a perm? i think you'd look great with loose curls. asian hair looks great with a little bit o curl...



to date, i have actually never applied any kind of chemical process to my hair - never dyed, permed, bleached, highlighted, etc . . . it's a bit of a superstition for me now! 

. . . you see, i'm extremely grateful to have been blessed with the World's Lowest Maintenance Hair Ever . . . i don't own a brush, i don't use any products except shampoo & conditioner, and it air-dries exactly like the photos where my hair is down . . .  i'm so afraid that if i subject it to any chemical processes, it will change the texture of the hair and i'll have to actually "do" my hair forever afterwards!

i have curled my hair twice in my life, or rather, others have curled my hair twice in my life . . . i agree, it looks quite nice . . . unfortunately my hair returns to its natural, resolutely straight appearance after about 4-5 hours, even with product in it

bottom line is . . . . piggies are lazy and lack the patience (and arm lifting stamina!) to spend any more than 5 minutes/day on hair, not to mention cluttering up the bathroom & dressing areas with hair product! (^(oo)^)`7

curly piggy!~


----------



## Suzie

Don't ever get your hair permed!! I, also have very straight hair and I am not Asian but many years ago I permed my hair and all it did was damage my hair. Piggy, your hair is stunning and looks just fabulous as it is.


----------



## lilbluebear

lvpiggy said:


> to date, i have actually never applied any kind of chemical process to my hair - never dyed, permed, bleached, highlighted, etc . . . it's a bit of a superstition for me now!
> 
> . . . you see, i'm extremely grateful to have been blessed with the World's Lowest Maintenance Hair Ever . . . i don't own a brush, i don't use any products except shampoo & conditioner, and it air-dries exactly like the photos where my hair is down . . . i'm so afraid that if i subject it to any chemical processes, it will change the texture of the hair and i'll have to actually "do" my hair forever afterwards!
> 
> i have curled my hair twice in my life, or rather, others have curled my hair twice in my life . . . i agree, it looks quite nice . . . unfortunately my hair returns to its natural, resolutely straight appearance after about 4-5 hours, even with product in it
> 
> bottom line is . . . . piggies are lazy and lack the patience (and arm lifting stamina!) to spend any more than 5 minutes/day on hair, not to mention cluttering up the bathroom & dressing areas with hair product! (^(oo)^)`7
> 
> curly piggy!~


 

ITA with the piggy laziness, patience, and fear of changing hair texture! I do know of some ladies who perm and dye their hair without any texture changes and some ladies end up with texture changes. I prefer the safer side and rather not chance possibly having texture changes. That and some hair donation sites prefer unchemically treated hair. 

Your hair looks lovely curled in the above picture or naturally straight. 

If you're completely bored and have the patience to braid your hair or curl them with the foam bedtime curlers, you can get at least a wavy body in the morning or the day after. However, like you said, it does not last very long and it requires being patient. But it does change the look.


----------



## lvpiggy

from saturday evening festivities (^(oo)^)v


----------



## PurseAddict79

Awesome as usual...

And you're right about chemical processes forever changing your hair. All it takes is one perm, color, highlight, etc... and you'll end up having to add more time to your morning routine just for your hair. You have gorgeous, healthy hair... don't change that


----------



## flashy.stems

i agree.. your hair looks great in a pony tail. and i love that HL.


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks for the input! now i'm doubly glad i've never done anything to my hair, definitely better safe than sorry . . . piggy is definitely past the point where i would be capable of learning a new hair care routine 

i think i'll stick to letting others do the curling for me, when & if the need arises (^(oo)^)v



Suzie said:


> Don't ever get your hair permed!! I, also have very straight hair and I am not Asian but many years ago I permed my hair and all it did was damage my hair. Piggy, your hair is stunning and looks just fabulous as it is.





PurseAddict79 said:


> Awesome as usual...
> 
> And you're right about chemical processes forever changing your hair. All it takes is one perm, color, highlight, etc... and you'll end up having to add more time to your morning routine just for your hair. You have gorgeous, healthy hair... don't change that





lilbluebear said:


> ITA with the piggy laziness, patience, and fear of changing hair texture! I do know of some ladies who perm and dye their hair without any texture changes and some ladies end up with texture changes. I prefer the safer side and rather not chance possibly having texture changes. That and some hair donation sites prefer unchemically treated hair.
> 
> Your hair looks lovely curled in the above picture or naturally straight.
> 
> If you're completely bored and have the patience to braid your hair or curl them with the foam bedtime curlers, you can get at least a wavy body in the morning or the day after. However, like you said, it does not last very long and it requires being patient. But it does change the look.


----------



## lvpiggy

flashy.stems said:


> i agree.. your hair looks great in a pony tail. and i love that HL.



thanks! that's my #1 favourite HL of all time!


----------



## lvpiggy

today's outfit was lots of fun to assemble! yay!

ted baker dress
hermès twilly
chanel black beaded costume necklace
dior butterfly strass earrings
christian louboutin twistochat python slingbacks
bottega veneta croc shoulder bag with flower chain straps


----------



## lvpiggy

played around with an alternate way to wear the twilly & necklace just now:







adds a bit more visual interest in back this way, IPHO (^(oo)^)


----------



## Jeneen

Love the chanel necklace and ted baker dress _*piggy*_ hope you are having a good week!


----------



## DC-Cutie

nancypants said:


> piggy - have you tried curling your hair or even getting a perm? i think you'd look great with loose curls. asian hair looks great with a little bit o curl...


 
I picture LVPiggy is a really nice blunt bob


----------



## annemerrick

Piggy....I wouldn't touch a hair on your head.  It is perfection....gorgeous straight hair never goes out of style!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I think I read on FB that piggy is against curls and chunky heels LOL!!


----------



## mishkaluv

Just discovered this thread and am only on page 1 but am LOVING it thus far!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I've learned, years ago, that hair is suprisingly smart - it usually knows what looks best with the person it belongs to.  

Vintage once tried to perm her hair... She was 5, dumb, and wanted to look like Little Orphan Annie after seeing the bway production.
Vintage has spent the last 25 years trying to burn the photographic evidence of her folly.  And still needs to put deep leave-in conditioner in her hair after every single shower, and change shampoos every 5 mo. or so.


Curly piggy (not permed!) is lovely, but also looks high-maintenace.

Gorgeous dress!  And I love the obi twilly.


----------



## queenvictoria2

annemerrick said:


> Piggy....I wouldn't touch a hair on your head.  It is perfection....gorgeous straight hair never goes out of style!



I agree


----------



## basicandorganic

don't touch your hair!  i love it straight... and the fact that you don't own a brush - IM SO JEALOUS. my hair is naturally wavy, and all though i LOVE having big, loose curls naturally - i have to spend SO much time brushing it, trying to make it smooth... and its a mess. i honestly wish i didnt own a brush, lol!

 love your most recent outfit. gorgeous.


----------



## plain jane doe

Hm, I bleached and dyed my hair and nothing changed. But I have always needed a brush!


----------



## lvpiggy

annemerrick said:


> Piggy....I wouldn't touch a hair on your head.  It is perfection....gorgeous straight hair never goes out of style!






queenvictoria2 said:


> I agree



thanks! i suppose i am really quite spoilt with my hair - if i had to do what some of my girlfriends go thru to get ready for the day, i don't think i'd ever make it out of the house!


----------



## lvpiggy

there have definitely been times when i had considered trying something new, but i guess when it comes to hair, piggies are risk-averse! besides, i've noticed that i'm really not good with any type of fashion item that requires me to fuss about with it a lot . . . i think that's why i love my sleek, streamlined & tailored pieces . . . no need to worry about fabric drape / arrangement that way! (^(oo)^)v



basicandorganic said:


> don't touch your hair!  i love it straight... and the fact that you don't own a brush - IM SO JEALOUS. my hair is naturally wavy, and all though i LOVE having big, loose curls naturally - i have to spend SO much time brushing it, trying to make it smooth... and its a mess. i honestly wish i didnt own a brush, lol!
> 
> love your most recent outfit. gorgeous.





plain jane doe said:


> Hm, I bleached and dyed my hair and nothing changed. But I have always needed a brush!





Vintage Leather said:


> I've learned, years ago, that hair is suprisingly smart - it usually knows what looks best with the person it belongs to.
> 
> Vintage once tried to perm her hair... She was 5, dumb, and wanted to look like Little Orphan Annie after seeing the bway production.
> Vintage has spent the last 25 years trying to burn the photographic evidence of her folly.  And still needs to put deep leave-in conditioner in her hair after every single shower, and change shampoos every 5 mo. or so.
> 
> 
> Curly piggy (not permed!) is lovely, but also looks high-maintenace.
> 
> Gorgeous dress!  And I love the obi twilly.


----------



## lvpiggy

DC-Cutie said:


> I picture LVPiggy is a really nice blunt bob





hehe . . . although if i were FORCED to pick another hairstyle, i would def pick victoria beckham's previous hairstyle (not the super short one she has now, but the one in this pic):


----------



## lvpiggy

mishkaluv said:


> Just discovered this thread and am only on page 1 but am LOVING it thus far!



thank you!! hope to see you dropping by again soon! (^(oo)^)v



Jeneen said:


> Love the chanel necklace and ted baker dress _*piggy*_ hope you are having a good week!



it was an astoundingly good week, thanks *jeneen*!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I think I read on FB that piggy is against curls and chunky heels LOL!!



extremely against chunky heels . . . in fact, if there were a protest against chunky heels, piggy would probably be yelling into a megaphone (^(oo)^)v

i'm only against curls if i have to do the curling and/or maintaining (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

bedtime! 

tomorrow (today?) is the SF CL play day, so i've got a fun outfit planned out! piggy's excited!


----------



## ive_flipped

OMG you are so beautiful and your clothes, shoes, bags and jewelery **faints**
I love it all and wish I could own just a small fraction of what is in your closet. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flip88

Your style is seriously fabulous.  To quote a pervious poster you look like you've come straight off the runway onto the street.

More pics please.


----------



## nancypants

i totally agree with the laziness part. my arms start to hurt when i'm curling my hair....so i got a perm and it was lovely... until my poor strands coudln't stand the toxic chemicals. i've grown it all out and now all i do is use hot curlers when i feel the urge to have some bounce in my hair. 

in another note, do it now when you're young. things recover faster!


----------



## lvpiggy

met up with some ladies from the CL subforum today to make the rounds of Union Square in SF; had a fabulous time  and did some major damage . . . i mean, _worked hard to support the economic recovery_! 

topshop white open-sided tank with silver bead accents
rock revolution black skinny jeans
ted baker black brushed leather shawl-collar jacket
ted baker anthracite scarf w/sequins
christian louboutin black nitoinimoi ankle boots
hermès matte graphite nilo 26cm lindy
chanel étoiles earrings
hermès clic clac bangle
versace sunglasses












the scarf was originally not part of the outfit, but it got chilly later in the evening, and it caught my eye when i popped into ted baker, so i bought it on a whim (^(oo)^) here's the original outfit in action (taken at the SF ted baker store):





PS - note integration of "more ponytails" feedback into sartorial repertoire! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

ive_flipped said:


> OMG you are so beautiful and your clothes, shoes, bags and jewelery **faints**
> I love it all and wish I could own just a small fraction of what is in your closet.
> Thanks for sharing





Flip88 said:


> Your style is seriously fabulous.  To quote a pervious poster you look like you've come straight off the runway onto the street.
> 
> More pics please.



thank you for the compliments, and for visiting the thread! it's such a great motivator for me to put more thought into my outfits, now that i know *someone* will actually care what piggy's wearing that day (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

nancypants said:


> i totally agree with the laziness part. my arms start to hurt when i'm curling my hair....so i got a perm and it was lovely... until my poor strands coudln't stand the toxic chemicals. i've grown it all out and now all i do is use hot curlers when i feel the urge to have some bounce in my hair.
> *
> in another note, do it now when you're young. things recover faster!*



uh oh! hehe maybe too late then (^(oo)~)


----------



## Vintage Leather

Fabulous outfit!  Casual, but eternally chic.


----------



## Flip88

Lv Piggy - we are all commenting on your style so maybe you would give a your views?

What is your single most favourate item of clothing?
Which is your favourate bag?
What is the item of clothing that gets you the most compliments?
What is your most expensive item of clothing?
What is your favourate dress!
Favourate coat?
Favourate shoes?
Favourate item of jewellery?
Favourate material?
Most comfortable item of clothing?

I'd like to know tour views on your style. I think your dress sense is pretty much perfect actually!


----------



## basicandorganic

ohhh! i loved your CL play day outfit... i especially LOVED the scarf you added. and the white shirt... and the shoes.  everything is perfection. plus.. you NEED to start giving us closeups of your jewelry! all of it is absolutely exquisite.


----------



## lvpiggy

another boots outfit, necessitated once again by piggy's foot injury (>(oo)<)

s.w.o.r.d. gold leather jacket
floral top designed by piggy (^(oo)~)
bebe pencil skirt
louis vuitton knee boots w/velvet laces
hermès ficelle lizard 25cm birkin


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> Fabulous outfit!  Casual, but eternally chic.





basicandorganic said:


> ohhh! i loved your CL play day outfit... i especially LOVED the scarf you added. and the white shirt... and the shoes.  everything is perfection. plus.. you NEED to start giving us closeups of your jewelry! all of it is absolutely exquisite.



thanks for chiming in with the kind words! sunday's outfits doesn't seem to have provoked much commentary, i hope piggy's closet isn't beginning to get tedious, otherwise, we'll need to do some remedial shopping to liven things up . . . (^(oo)^)v

*basicandorganic* - i actually only have about a dozen pieces of jewelry that i rotate thru over and over again to trick people into thinking i have lots of sparkle


----------



## lvpiggy

*Flip88* - yay! piggies love surveys! an excellent strategy for procrastination indeed! excellent, excellent, piggy approves! tehe (^(oo)^)v

*What is your single most favourate item of clothing?* definitely any one of my leather jackets - i have a severe leather jacket addiction! a great black leather bomber or moto jacket is super versatile - it looks chic with everything from jeans to cocktail dresses, KWIM?

*Which is your favourate bag?* to quote someone i know quite well . . . BIRKIN BIRKIN BIRKIN! 

*What is the item of clothing that gets you the most compliments?* not so much an item of clothing as an accessory i suppose - chanel driving gloves for sure! the diversity of people who stop me to ask about them never ceases to amaze!~ in terms of actual clothing items, i get a *lot* of favourable comments from both guys and girls on the red versace dress that i've posted previously in this thread (^(oo)^)

*What is your most expensive item of clothing?* probably my michael kors sheared mink stroller jacket - i believe the retail was just under $10K, although i got it on massive sale - 50% off, wahooo!

*What is your favourate dress!* long gown from herve leger's fall 2008 collection - it makes me feel like a princess, and every time i've worn it has turned out to be an amazingly fabulous night! dug out a photo from this year's SF Ballet opening gala:





*Favourate coat?* max azria atelier black cashmere coat with bustled back and oversized portrait collar - goes well with the herve leger gown as it *also* makes me feel like a princess! i think it's the bustle (^(oo)^)

*Favourate shoes?* christian louboutin, naturally! 

*Favourate item of jewellery?* van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring! i wear it every day, actually 

*Favourate material?* orylag! it's like touching a little bit of heaven (^(oo)^)

*Most comfortable item of clothing?* my silk slips that i wear to lounge in appropriately insouciant fashion about the apartment!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Piggy* - are you from the UK?  I ask because of different spelling you use for certain words.  I thought you were a California girl born and raised when I met you last year


----------



## cfellis522

lvpiggy said:


> another boots outfit, necessitated once again by piggy's foot injury (>(oo)<)
> 
> s.w.o.r.d. gold leather jacket
> floral top designed by piggy (^(oo)~)
> bebe pencil skirt
> louis vuitton knee boots w/velvet laces
> hermès ficelle lizard 25cm birkin


 
Piggy!  Sorry to hear about your foot injury!   You look outstanding tho!  And you know me!  I have a prefernce for boots!  Speaking of...  I LOVE your LV boots?  Is there anyway I can see a close-up shot of these?  They look beautiful.  What season are these from?

Cara


----------



## lvpiggy

DC-Cutie said:


> *Piggy* - are you from the UK?  I ask because of different spelling you use for certain words.  I thought you were a California girl born and raised when I met you last year



'8(>(oo)<)8' damn you, Economist. you have surreptitiously influenced the little piggy's spelling when she wasn't looking!

hehe . . . i can only guess that must be the reason - piggy's a faithful reader of The Economist - i get very upset if it doesn't arrive on friday as per the regular schedule! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

cfellis522 said:


> Piggy!  Sorry to hear about your foot injury!   You look outstanding tho!  And you know me!  I have a prefernce for boots!  Speaking of...  I LOVE your LV boots?  Is there anyway I can see a close-up shot of these?  They look beautiful.  What season are these from?
> 
> Cara



happy to oblige, although i'm afraid i purchased them several years ago (>(oo)<)`


----------



## jclr

lvpiggy said:


> '8(>(oo)<)8' damn you, Economist. you have surreptitiously influenced the little piggy's spelling when she wasn't looking!
> 
> hehe . . . i can only guess that must be the reason - piggy's a faithful reader of The Economist - i get very upset if it doesn't arrive on friday as per the regular schedule! (^(oo)^)



Too funny!  The Economist is my _favourite_ publication too!


----------



## Vintage Leather

The economist totally rocks!  I love Forbes a little more (because it has a bit of a "lifestyle" section and I like reading the collectables) but the Economist is just a fabulous publication, and en enjoyable read.



lvpiggy said:


> *What is your favourate dress!* long gown from herve leger's fall 2008 collection - it makes me feel like a princess, and every time i've worn it has turned out to be an amazingly fabulous night! dug out a photo from this year's SF Ballet opening gala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Favourate item of jewellery?* van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring! i wear it every day, actually



DARN YOU!!  I love that dress.  I want that dress.  I started to go looking for that dress before reality hit me over the head:  Herve Leger makes Vintage look like a beautifully cased sausage rather than a sexy piggy.

You look amazing.

(I've also been crushing on that amazing bird of paradise but reality is holding me back on that front too...)


----------



## ilovechanel2

Thanks for posting. You have incredible style!


----------



## Flip88

Thanks for answering the questions! I'd love to see a pic of you in the kors jacket - 50% is a fab bargain!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

lvpiggy said:


> *Flip88* - yay! piggies love surveys! an excellent strategy for procrastination indeed! excellent, excellent, piggy approves! tehe (^(oo)^)v
> 
> *What is your single most favourate item of clothing?* definitely any one of my leather jackets - i have a severe leather jacket addiction! a great black leather bomber or moto jacket is super versatile - it looks chic with everything from jeans to cocktail dresses, KWIM?
> 
> *Which is your favourate bag?* to quote someone i know quite well . . . BIRKIN BIRKIN BIRKIN!
> 
> *What is the item of clothing that gets you the most compliments?* not so much an item of clothing as an accessory i suppose - chanel driving gloves for sure! the diversity of people who stop me to ask about them never ceases to amaze!~ in terms of actual clothing items, i get a *lot* of favourable comments from both guys and girls on the red versace dress that i've posted previously in this thread (^(oo)^)
> 
> *What is your most expensive item of clothing?* probably my michael kors sheared mink stroller jacket - i believe the retail was just under $10K, although i got it on massive sale - 50% off, wahooo!
> 
> *What is your favourate dress!* long gown from herve leger's fall 2008 collection - it makes me feel like a princess, and every time i've worn it has turned out to be an amazingly fabulous night! dug out a photo from this year's SF Ballet opening gala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Favourate coat?* max azria atelier black cashmere coat with bustled back and oversized portrait collar - goes well with the herve leger gown as it *also* makes me feel like a princess! i think it's the bustle (^(oo)^)
> 
> *Favourate shoes?* christian louboutin, naturally!
> 
> *Favourate item of jewellery?* van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring! i wear it every day, actually
> 
> *Favourate material?* orylag! it's like touching a little bit of heaven (^(oo)^)
> 
> *Most comfortable item of clothing?* my silk slips that i wear to lounge in appropriately insouciant fashion about the apartment!



Gorgeous dress lvpiggy!! You look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## juneping

thanks for the thread...really enjoyed all the outfits.


----------



## hya_been

Hey Piggy - I love the Ted Baker jacket and I'm wondering what the style name is if you know it.  I went on their website and the closest one I found is [http://www.tedbaker.com/women's/jac...ather_waterfall_jacket/detail.aspx?pfm=browse


----------



## compulsive

*piggy*, you always look fab! I don't think you ever have a bad day.


----------



## lvpiggy

and the boots party continues . . . looking forward to the end tho, as the weather's been getting quite balmy over here in piggy paradise (^(oo)^)v

random red top (tag cut out, probably due to itchiness! )
575 indigo skinny jeans
gareth pugh pieced leather & silk jacket with hood
l'eclaireur fingerless long leather gloves
alexander mcqueen origami boots






upped the contrast a bit so you can see the detail better on the gareth pugh:





surprise! tehe i adore these gloves - i owe one to *laurayuki* for convincing me to get them!  b(^(oo)^)d


----------



## lvpiggy

jclr said:


> Too funny!  The Economist is my _favourite_ publication too!





Vintage Leather said:


> The economist totally rocks!  I love Forbes a little more (because it has a bit of a "lifestyle" section and I like reading the collectables) but the Economist is just a fabulous publication, and en enjoyable read.
> 
> DARN YOU!!  I love that dress.  I want that dress.  I started to go looking for that dress before reality hit me over the head:  Herve Leger makes Vintage look like a beautifully cased sausage rather than a sexy piggy.
> 
> You look amazing.
> 
> (I've also been crushing on that amazing bird of paradise but reality is holding me back on that front too...)



yay! nice to find some other Economist fans - i swear most people give me the strangest looks when they find out i subscribe! they expect me to be reading fashion magazines, i suppose 

*vintage* - *ahem ahem* sausages are made out of PORK are they not?  thus by definition, a little piggy encased in HL would be  . . . .?   tehehe . . . in all seriousness though, the whole magic of HL is the way it magically fashions nearly everyone into a lovely hourglass-y shape! so, you should try it out! piggies are professional HL enablers (^(oo)^)v

thanks for the compliments! (^(oo)^) i'll have to check out Forbes sometime . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

compulsive said:


> *piggy*, you always look fab! I don't think you ever have a bad day.





juneping said:


> thanks for the thread...really enjoyed all the outfits.





ladyeeboutique said:


> Gorgeous dress lvpiggy!! You look absolutely fabulous!





ilovechanel2 said:


> Thanks for posting. You have incredible style!





Flip88 said:


> Thanks for answering the questions! I'd love to see a pic of you in the kors jacket - 50% is a fab bargain!



 thanks everyone! hope i've added some amusement & diversion to your day! 

*compulsive* - oh, there are definitely bad days . . . those are the days when piggy never makes it out of the house and can be found fast asleep, having passed out from fatigue, atop the mountain of rejected outfits on the bedroom floor . . . . tehehe (^(oo)~)

*Flip88* - eep! already sent to cold storage! i shall dig around later and see if i have any older photos tho (^(oo)^)v i must say i'm going to miss the recession a teeny tiny bit, in that the sales were so fab! i definitely feel like i was able to pick up several investment pieces in the last two years for really unbelievable prices, including a lot of items that were on my "at some point in my lifetime i need to own X" list KWIM?


----------



## cheburashka

Piggy, this may be a personal question, so if you don't answer, I'll understand - but I'm curious, what line of work do you do ?

I ask because you are always up at the same time as I am 4-5 am and I usually haven't gone to bed at this time yet - as I'm a pharmacy student and study pretty much non-stop. Are you in medicine or health care too ? Usually people that I know that are up this early are either pharmacists or doctors rounding at the hospital.


----------



## lvpiggy

cheburashka said:


> Piggy, this may be a personal question, so if you don't answer, I'll understand - but I'm curious, what line of work do you do ?
> 
> I ask because you are always up at the same time as I am 4-5 am and I usually haven't gone to bed at this time yet - as I'm a pharmacy student and study pretty much non-stop. Are you in medicine or health care too ? Usually people that I know that are up this early are either pharmacists or doctors rounding at the hospital.



I actually own 51% of Coterie Rouge, so I essentially work for myself. I have a business partner (the 49% owner) who handles the legal / procedural bits, which leaves me free to focus on design in the wee hours of the night, as is my wont (^(oo)~)

Prior to Coterie Rouge, I was an investment banker for 5 years, which is probably where i picked up the bizarre schedule (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

hya_been said:


> Hey Piggy - I love the Ted Baker jacket and I'm wondering what the style name is if you know it.  I went on their website and the closest one I found is [http://www.tedbaker.com/women's/jac...ather_waterfall_jacket/detail.aspx?pfm=browse



that's the one - not sure why the website picture is so ugly, it looks much better in person, piggy assures you b(^(oo)^)d


----------



## laurayuki

oh i love the debute of the gloves  sexy pig!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> *vintage* - *ahem ahem* sausages are made out of PORK are they not?  thus by definition, a little piggy encased in HL would be  . . . .?   tehehe . . . in all seriousness though, the whole magic of HL is the way it magically fashions nearly everyone into a lovely hourglass-y shape! so, you should try it out! piggies are professional HL enablers (^(oo)^)v
> 
> thanks for the compliments! (^(oo)^) i'll have to check out Forbes sometime . . .



Let's just say that HL makes me look more like a handmade elk sausage that some half-blind grandfather made with his super secret incredients - refusing to let anyone help him...

I'll try it again - but the last time... well, we'll just say, Not Pretty.


I LOVE your origami boots.  I too miss the sales - but at least you made the most of them; you really picked up some fabulous pieces.  You look amazing in all of your pictures.


----------



## papertiger

More Piggy perfct outfits I see - lovely


----------



## basicandorganic

piggy - you're style... is amazing. i love the gloves and the gareth pugh jacket... you pull it off insanely well.


----------



## Charlie

This thread is FIVE STARS!!!!


----------



## rosasharn78

piggy, you always look fantastic!  Keep the outfits comin'!


----------



## Elsie87

Great thread!

*Piggy* you have a fabulous sense of style!


----------



## lvpiggy

had dinner with dragon (aka the little piggy's _maman_!) today - dragons do not like when little piggies wear too much black, plus the weather was beautiful today! 

ted baker butterfly scarf sweater
topshop tiered silk mini
christian louboutin very prive - nude patent with burgundy tips
bulgari sunnies
dior butterfly earrings
hermès horn hair pick
random hair pick from SF chinatown


----------



## lvpiggy

decided to wear the HL dress out as-is for a test drive!

herve leger poison ivy lace-stitch dress
christian louboutin camouflage pony hair pigalles 
hermès horn hair pick
random chopstick from SF chinatown!
dior butterfly earrings
kwiat solaris bangle


----------



## Perfect Day

I just love seeing you in those pony hair shoes!!


----------



## rosasharn78

I love the dress as is!  Have you decided whether or not you're going to shorten it after all?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Fabulous - the butterfly scarf dress is perfect for the first day of Spring!  And I adore your Dior butterflies.  Say what you want about Chanel - Dior has the best "designer" earrings. 

Is la Dragon as chic as her piggy daughter?


----------



## may3545

You look SO GOOD in the HL dress! Thanks for inspiring me to dress up just a lil more when I go out!


----------



## chanellove21

Ms. Piggy you are my idol!!! I love your whole collection.


----------



## lvpiggy

another beautiful sunny day in piggy paradise today! 

bcbg runway knot-front dress
s.w.o.r.d. gold lucca bomber jacket
christian louboutin pewter scissor girl
hermès ficelle lizard 25cm birkin (can you tell ficelle is my go-to spring colour?)
hermès ficelle clic clac bangle
















accessories closeup! (^(oo)^)


----------



## Bitten

^^^ OMG *piggy*, loving the H coordination!! Inspired now to get the Clic bangle I've been eyeing off for a month or so...Beige enamel, gold - divine!!

Loving the jewellery as well, and that Ted Baker scarf sweater is to die!

Keep it coming baby!


----------



## lvpiggy

papertiger said:


> More Piggy perfct outfits I see - lovely





basicandorganic said:


> piggy - you're style... is amazing. i love the gloves and the gareth pugh jacket... you pull it off insanely well.





Charlie said:


> This thread is FIVE STARS!!!!





rosasharn78 said:


> piggy, you always look fantastic!  Keep the outfits comin'!





Elsie87 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> *Piggy* you have a fabulous sense of style!





chanellove21 said:


> Ms. Piggy you are my idol!!! I love your whole collection.



many thanks, as always! (^(oo)^)v

_[Insert Piggy Public Service Announcement Here] _

^hehe . . . i always feel like in these "thank you" replies there had ought to be some kind of punchy tagline to liven things up a bit! like, "remember, when in doubt, choose stilettos!" or something of that sort 

(^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> oh i love the debute of the gloves  sexy pig!



woo woo panda! thanks for convincing me to get them! you're right, they DO make my arms look super thin! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> Let's just say that HL makes me look more like a handmade elk sausage that some half-blind grandfather made with his super secret incredients - refusing to let anyone help him...
> 
> I'll try it again - but the last time... well, we'll just say, Not Pretty.
> 
> 
> I LOVE your origami boots.  I too miss the sales - but at least you made the most of them; you really picked up some fabulous pieces.  You look amazing in all of your pictures.





Vintage Leather said:


> Fabulous - the butterfly scarf dress is perfect for the first day of Spring!  And I adore your Dior butterflies.  Say what you want about Chanel - Dior has the best "designer" earrings.
> 
> Is la Dragon as chic as her piggy daughter?



don't give up on HL! some of them look atrocious on me! they make me look like what the dragon refers to as _zongzi_ - basically the chinese version of a muffin top.

this is a zongzi - note how it bulges out beyond the strings? (^(oo)~)





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i do think i did quite well off the sales - gotta love buying low, even if i'm not planning to sell high (or ever) - but hey, neither did the dot-com guys, and all they had left at the end was pieces of paper instead of fabulousness (^(oo)^)v

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i have been saying the EXACT SAME THING about Dior earrings for *years*!!!!!!!!!!!  you can ask *laurayuki*, i was evangelizing to her about them on our Paris Pilgrimage! Dior earrings are the best b/c they do lots of fun dangly ones, unlike chanel which mainly does small studs or big cluster clip-ons 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

the dragon is a bit of a sartorial oddity. . . she never shops and she doesn't care about fashion

*but* 

she is extremely knowledgeable about the principles of good style, and has been known to refer to the little piggy as her "own personal live doll to dress" 

basically my mom doesn't have a chic wardrobe _at all_ but i learned all of my personal rules of style from her - weird huh? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Perfect Day said:


> I just love seeing you in those pony hair shoes!!



yay! they have a very special place in my heart, since that was my first-ever pair of CL's! can you imagine? hehe


----------



## lvpiggy

rosasharn78 said:


> I love the dress as is!  Have you decided whether or not you're going to shorten it after all?



i think i'm going to wear it a couple of times as-is, then reassess; i figure i can always shorten at a later date, but i can't lengthen again, so better safe than sorry for now (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> You look SO GOOD in the HL dress! Thanks for inspiring me to dress up just a lil more when I go out!



yay!!! SF needs more dressing up, that's for sure (^(oo)^)

now, if only i can get your hot dressed-up self to come out and play with piggy on a regular basis . . .


----------



## may3545

^Hahaha we have kept missing each other at meetups! When is there another weekend outing? My friend was visiting so I couldn't go to the CL shopping trip, and I haven't worn my HL in eons!


----------



## Jeneen

Loving the new outfits! Your hair looks so pretty done up with the accessories.


----------



## lvpiggy

yesterday's OOTD was missing something . . .  a twilly! it was crying out for a twilly! who was the little piggy to say no to more Hermès? (^(oo)^)v

before





after





what do you think? (^(oo)^)


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Perfection


----------



## PurseAddict79

I just 'bumped' a thread and am paging you in it... 

I need your advice. Going to a whiskey tasting event in SF and am still mulling over what to wear...


----------



## lvpiggy

PurseAddict79 said:


> I just 'bumped' a thread and am paging you in it...
> 
> I need your advice. Going to a whiskey tasting event in SF and am still mulling over what to wear...



and you DIDN'T INVITE THE LITTLE PIGGY!  [_insert other melodramatics here_] :'(/(oo)\)':

hehe will hop over and check (^(oo)^)


----------



## amazigrace

*PIGGY!!!!!* I just found your thread and am
having so much fun looking at all your outfits,
shoes, bags, and clothes. You're such a style
maven, and I always love what you wear. I'll
be visiting this thread often!


----------



## PurseAddict79

lvpiggy said:


> and you DIDN'T INVITE THE LITTLE PIGGY! [_insert other melodramatics here_] :'(/(oo)\)':
> 
> hehe will hop over and check (^(oo)^)


 
I didn't know piggies drink whiskey?!?!


----------



## lvpiggy

PurseAddict79 said:


> I didn't know piggies drink whiskey?!?!



little piggies drink like little fishies :tispy:

except tequila. piggies do NOT imbibe tequila! (>(oo)<)


----------



## PurseAddict79

Something tells me there are piggy stories that lead to the tequila ban...


----------



## bluejinx

lvpiggy said:


> little piggies drink like little fishies :tispy:
> 
> except tequila. piggies do NOT imbibe tequila! (>(oo)<)




glad im not a piggy! because I LOVE my tequilla. YUM!!!


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> another beautiful sunny day in piggy paradise today!
> 
> bcbg runway knot-front dress
> s.w.o.r.d. gold lucca bomber jacket
> christian louboutin pewter scissor girl
> hermès ficelle lizard 25cm birkin (can you tell ficelle is my go-to spring colour?)
> hermès ficelle clic clac bangle



OMG PIG!!!! COINCIDENCE! WE HAVE THE SAME DRESS! crazy!


----------



## lvpiggy

totally *loving* the wonderful weather out here in piggy paradise! (^(oo)^)v

also on a bit of a twilly fix right now, if you haven't noticed (^(oo)^)v

max mara button-front shirt
hermès hidden bolduc twilly
marciano tulip/petal skirt
christian louboutin nude acid python very prives
hermès silver chaine dáncre hair pick
dior bow earrings


----------



## Bitten

^^^ I love this, love a bit of pink to freshen up the work day! That skirt is so pretty and feminine.

Twillys are so versatile, I think I may have to invest in another off the H website (do not need more enabling!).


----------



## PurseAddict79

lvpiggy said:


> totally *loving* the wonderful weather out here in piggy paradise! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> also on a bit of a twilly fix right now, if you haven't noticed (^(oo)^)v
> 
> max mara button-front shirt
> hermès hidden bolduc twilly
> marciano tulip/petal skirt
> christian louboutin nude acid python very prives
> hermès silver chaine dáncre hair pick
> dior bow earrings


 
Fabulous as always. I need to lose 30lbs... and then beg you to let me come play in your closet


----------



## wong1234

Love your outfit! Can I come live in your closet?

Well - but then I'll have to lose 20 lbs to try on all your clothes....


----------



## Prada_Princess

those pythons are TDF!!!! Amazing outfits


----------



## loserxstar

just stopped by to say i love your outfits piggy!  (fb)


----------



## Bitten

Hey *piggy*, we'd love a glamour shot with your fabulous Cartier and VCA bling!


----------



## lvpiggy

had a rendezvous last night with one of my few low-key girlfriends - she frequents a lot of casual bars.  it was moto piggy's day off, so rockstar piggy came out to play instead! tehe . . .  (^(oo)~)

s.w.o.r.d. black lucca bomber jacket
flesh fatale top
rock revival skinny jeans
christian louboutin graffiti very prives
gucci bardot piston-lock shoulder bag


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> ^Hahaha we have kept missing each other at meetups! When is there another weekend outing? My friend was visiting so I couldn't go to the CL shopping trip, and I haven't worn my HL in eons!



i'm out every weekend! come play with piggy \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

Jeneen said:


> Loving the new outfits! Your hair looks so pretty done up with the accessories.





PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Perfection





amazigrace said:


> *PIGGY!!!!!* I just found your thread and am
> having so much fun looking at all your outfits,
> shoes, bags, and clothes. You're such a style
> maven, and I always love what you wear. I'll
> be visiting this thread often!





Prada_Princess said:


> those pythons are TDF!!!! Amazing outfits





loserxstar said:


> just stopped by to say i love your outfits piggy!  (fb)



thanks for the compliments, and just for dropping by - piggies *love* visitors! b(^(oo)^)d


----------



## lvpiggy

PurseAddict79 said:


> Something tells me there are piggy stories that lead to the tequila ban...





bluejinx said:


> glad im not a piggy! because I LOVE my tequilla. YUM!!!



hehe . . . actually there is no traumatizing story, sorry to disappoint! piggy snouts are very sensitive, and just the smell of tequila makes this little piggy feel queasy! ( ' (oo) ' )`


----------



## lvpiggy

PurseAddict79 said:


> Fabulous as always. I need to lose 30lbs... and then beg you to let me come play in your closet





wong1234 said:


> Love your outfit! Can I come live in your closet?
> 
> Well - but then I'll have to lose 20 lbs to try on all your clothes....




 how come suddenly everyone wants to lose weight? 

actually, it's more like you'd have to lose HEIGHT! tehehe . . . or wear piggy's dresses as tops . . . (^(oo)~)


----------



## wong1234

lvpiggy said:


> how come suddenly everyone wants to lose weight?
> 
> actually, it's more like you'd have to lose HEIGHT! tehehe . . . or wear piggy's dresses as tops . . . (^(oo)~)


 

Actually Piggy - I don't need to lose height, I'm 5'2, what I need is to get my hand off the snacks, so I can lose the weight and go play in your closet!


----------



## Vintage Leather

This little piggy looks impossibly chic - and painfully slender.
You clothes would never fit me, but I look forward to your style posts anyways!

Unfortunately, RockerPiggy didn't come through, but I love your latest outfits!
 (and, in response to your previous comment - it is wonderful that you have a Dragon who is stylish if not always chic!  In some ways, your fabulous wardrobe can be a tribute to someone teaching you to dress well!)


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> had a rendezvous last night with one of my few low-key girlfriends - she frequents a lot of casual bars.  it was moto piggy's day off, so rockstar piggy came out to play instead! tehe . . .  (^(oo)~)
> 
> s.w.o.r.d. black lucca bomber jacket
> flesh fatale top
> rock revival skinny jeans
> christian louboutin graffiti very prives
> gucci bardot piston-lock shoulder bag



eep! rocker piggy went AWOL! quickly, EVERYONE PANIC!






i swear when i posted last night i saw pix . . . (>(oo)<)`


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Wow! Those CLs are absolutely gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## girliceclimber

lvpiggy said:


> eep! rocker piggy went AWOL! quickly, EVERYONE PANIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear when i posted last night i saw pix . . . (>(oo)<)`



Excellent thread!  I'm having fun reading it all!
I have to say that even though you have some stunning evening looks, I think this is my favorite outfit so far.  The shoes really add a great edge to a more basic outfit.


----------



## Vintage Leather

The Graffiti VP!  *swoon*

I love that outfit.  Simple and slightly edgy.


----------



## ilvoelv

Love your outfit!!


----------



## Kilanna

lvpiggy said:


>


 
I love your thread however I normally just lurk  however this outfit I just had to tell you 'Love every inch' of it. Those shoes are bootiful!!


----------



## Irishgal

So glad to have found this fun thread! Great outfits, shoes, all your looks are amazing!!


----------



## lvpiggy

girls' night out in the first Herve Leger dress ever purchased by piggy!

herve leger dress - resort 2007 collection
christian louboutin leopard pony hair lady claude peep toe pumps
jimmy choo ayers snakeskin ciggy clutch
cartier le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant
lussori diamond & ruby ring
diamond drop earrings (from somewhere random )











continuing the piggy pictoral's recently added feature: accessories closeups! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

wong1234 said:


> Actually Piggy - I don't need to lose height, I'm 5'2, what I need is to get my hand off the snacks, so I can lose the weight and go play in your closet!



it's totally possible . . . i should know . . . as there used to be about 30+ pounds more of this little piggy than there are today (^(oo)^)v

(piggy) + (30+ lbs) = grumpy piggy 8(>(oo)<)8


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> This little piggy looks impossibly chic - and painfully slender.
> You clothes would never fit me, but I look forward to your style posts anyways!
> 
> Unfortunately, RockerPiggy didn't come through, but I love your latest outfits!
> (and, in response to your previous comment - it is wonderful that you have a Dragon who is stylish if not always chic!  In some ways, your fabulous wardrobe can be a tribute to someone teaching you to dress well!)





*Vintage*!!! you have just made my day!!!!!!

several years and many pounds ago, this little piggy embarked on her weight loss journey with the vow that, someday, somebody would place her in that category of individuals described as "painfully thin". . . and you are that somebody! 

\(^(oo)^)/

i can finally check off that box on piggy's list of life to-do's!  many and profuse thanks! (^(oo)^)v

~~~~~~~~~~~~

yes i love the dragon! the other day she asked if she should include me in her census form . . . i asked why she would include me, as i don't live there . . . . this was her response:

   "[FONT=&quot]Just want to make sure you got a form and are filling it out.  If you did not get a form or you don't plan to fill it out then I would add you just so that you get counted.

  Don't want the US to be missing a little piggy.[/FONT]"


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> ^^^ Wow! Those CLs are absolutely gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!





girliceclimber said:


> Excellent thread!  I'm having fun reading it all!
> I have to say that even though you have some stunning evening looks, I think this is my favorite outfit so far.  The shoes really add a great edge to a more basic outfit.





Vintage Leather said:


> The Graffiti VP!  *swoon*
> 
> I love that outfit.  Simple and slightly edgy.





ilvoelv said:


> Love your outfit!!





Kilanna said:


> I love your thread however I normally just lurk  however this outfit I just had to tell you 'Love every inch' of it. Those shoes are bootiful!!





Irishgal said:


> So glad to have found this fun thread! Great outfits, shoes, all your looks are amazing!!



thanks a million everyone! really glad that so many others like the shoes; louboutin's graffiti line was one of my HGs for the longest time, and finally these popped up on ebay last summer and piggy snagged them! \(^(oo)^)/ now, to stalk the graffiti pigalles . . . . or graffiti velvet clichys! *swoon*


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> girls' night out in the first Herve Leger dress ever purchased by piggy!
> 
> herve leger dress - resort 2007 collection
> christian louboutin leopard pony hair lady claude peep toe pumps
> jimmy choo ayers snakeskin ciggy clutch
> cartier le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant
> lussori diamond & ruby ring
> diamond drop earrings (from somewhere random )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continuing the piggy pictoral's recently added feature: accessories closeups! (^(oo)^)v


 


Well it's official. I've just died and gone to bling heaven!! That Cartier piece is so fabulous (well really it's all pretty damn fabulous!!).  Keep it coming piggy!


----------



## Julide

lvpiggy said:


> *Vintage*!!! you have just made my day!!!!!!
> 
> several years and many pounds ago, this little piggy embarked on her weight loss journey with the vow that, someday, somebody would place her in that category of individuals described as "painfully thin". . . and you are that somebody!
> 
> \(^(oo)^)/
> 
> i can finally check off that box on piggy's list of life to-do's!  many and profuse thanks! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> yes i love the dragon! the other day she asked if she should include me in her census form . . . i asked why she would include me, as i don't live there . . . . this was her response:
> 
> "[FONT=&quot]Just want to make sure you got a form and are filling it out.  If you did not get a form or you don't plan to fill it out then I would add you just so that you get counted.
> 
> Don't want the US to be missing a little piggy.[/FONT]"



*LVPiggy* I have been secretly spying on your wonderful thread:shame:. But after reading about your DM aka The Dragon. I just had to say I loved this story!!!!I love all of your treasures and enjoy your posts!!Please keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Wow - that HL is fabulous!  You wear it very well.

and the Cartier!

Can I move into your jewelry box?


----------



## Bitten

Vintage Leather said:


> Wow - that HL is fabulous!  You wear it very well.
> 
> and the Cartier!
> 
> *Can I move into your jewelry box?*



We could be roommates!


----------



## Elsie87

lvpiggy said:


> girls' night out in the first Herve Leger dress ever purchased by piggy!
> 
> herve leger dress - resort 2007 collection
> christian louboutin leopard pony hair lady claude peep toe pumps
> jimmy choo ayers snakeskin ciggy clutch
> cartier le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant
> lussori diamond & ruby ring
> diamond drop earrings (from somewhere random )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continuing the piggy pictoral's recently added feature: accessories closeups! (^(oo)^)v


 
Shoe twins! 

You look great!!!


----------



## papertiger

lvpiggy said:


> *don't give up on HL!* some of them look atrocious on me! they make me look like what the dragon refers to as _zongzi_ - basically the chinese version of a muffin top.
> 
> this is a zongzi - note how it bulges out beyond the strings? (^(oo)~)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> i do think i did quite well off the sales - gotta love buying low, even if i'm not planning to sell high (or ever) - but hey, neither did the dot-com guys, and all they had left at the end was pieces of paper instead of fabulousness (^(oo)^)v
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> i have been saying the EXACT SAME THING about Dior earrings for *years*!!!!!!!!!!!  you can ask *laurayuki*, i was evangelizing to her about them on our Paris Pilgrimage! Dior earrings are the best b/c they do lots of fun dangly ones, unlike chanel which mainly does small studs or big cluster clip-ons
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> the dragon is a bit of a sartorial oddity. . . she never shops and she doesn't care about fashion
> 
> *but*
> 
> she is extremely knowledgeable about the principles of good style, and has been known to refer to the little piggy as her "own personal live doll to dress"
> 
> basically my mom doesn't have a chic wardrobe _at all_ but i learned all of my personal rules of style from her - weird huh? (^(oo)^)v



ITA - I have a vintage HL which is just amazing but then had to search high and low for a new one that didn't make me look like a carrot-top sausage . 

HL origianlly designed his 'bandage' dresses for what he termed as 'real' women not skinnies. Cindy Crawford looked amazing and she is and never was def not a size 0

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...awford+herve+leger&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...awford+herve+leger&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

You look just wonderful in all of yours piggy - sexy but still so elegant


----------



## PurseAddict79

I LOVE Rockstar Piggy!!!!


----------



## ahertz

Love the accessory close-ups!!  How many Herve Leger dresses does Piggy own these days?


----------



## JPLovesPurses

You are lot of fun Piggy!


----------



## siworae

i just stumbled upon your thread!!  love the photos... i usually dress pretty casually (jeans/t-shirt) but you've inspired me to dress up more often.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I want to play in your closet!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Seriously, LVpiggy, you used to be 30lbs heavier? I don't buy that at all!!! You look so naturally slender and tiny.  How in the world did you lose and keep the weight off? 

By the way, love the rocker chic look...you should do that more often! Very cool!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Please share piggy tips for losing 30lbs :buttercup:

I need to lose 10lbs (who doesn't)...but I'm at a standstill!

Loved your rocker piggy look - and your hair is AMAZING!


----------



## Ladybug09

lvpiggy said:


> I actually own 51% of Coterie Rouge, so I essentially work for myself. I have a business partner (the 49% owner) who handles the legal / procedural bits, which leaves me free to focus on design in the wee hours of the night, as is my wont (^(oo)~)
> 
> Prior to Coterie Rouge, I was an investment banker for 5 years, which is probably where i picked up the bizarre schedule (^(oo)^)v


 
Hi Piggy, as everyone has said, love your sense of style.

As an investment banker, I know that was a great living, but how to you compare that to working for yourself now?

I'm thinking of making a drastic change...I want to do like Oprah says, love what you do and so what you love.


----------



## lvpiggy

professional piggy: perfectly prim & proper! (^(oo)^)v

C2000 button front shirt
ted baker "cephei" skirt
wolford stockings
christian louboutin black greasepaint 120mm PIGalles
earrings "borrowed" from dragon 
sunset pearls by gary liaw necklace 
hermès clic H bracelet






. . . well, perhaps we had ought to say: professional piggy: _pretending_ to be prim & proper . . . 

wolford _back seam_ stockings! \(^(oo)^)/





and accessories closeup!


----------



## Irishgal

Perfect look for the office! I swear, I saw someone who looked like you on Market street in SF today!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> Wow - that HL is fabulous!  You wear it very well.
> 
> and the Cartier!
> 
> Can I move into your jewelry box?





Bitten said:


> We could be roommates!



tehehe . . . could be a bit tight in there . . .


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> tehehe . . . *could be a bit tight in there *. . .



Indeed - I will have to start working on my yoga! 

That is a beautiful jewellery bureau *lvpiggy* I love that you have such stunning pieces and then a fitting way to store them. I need to get a new jewellery box I think - there's one by Smythson on Net-a-Porter that I'm considering...


----------



## lvpiggy

Julide said:


> *LVPiggy* I have been secretly spying on your wonderful thread:shame:. But after reading about your DM aka The Dragon. I just had to say I loved this story!!!!I love all of your treasures and enjoy your posts!!Please keep the pictures coming!!



thanks!! glad you decided to pop up and say hello! (^(oo)^)/"


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> Indeed - I will have to start working on my yoga!
> 
> That is a beautiful jewellery bureau *lvpiggy* I love that you have such stunning pieces and then a fitting way to store them. I need to get a new jewellery box I think - there's one by Smythson on Net-a-Porter that I'm considering...



piggy shopping tip! horchow is a great place to pick up these sorts of house & home related items. not sure if you've heard of the store, but it's actually part of the neiman marcus family (piggy's favourite department store!)

this one is only $250, and it's only a bit smaller (12x9x7) than the deluxe smythson one (12x10x9) on net-a-porter, which costs $3210!





http://www.horchow.com/store/catalo...D0%26Ntt%3Djewelry%2Bbox%26_requestid%3D13786


----------



## Bitten

^^ Wow, thanks for posting *piggy*, that one looks really great, and very similar to the deluxe Smythson one.


----------



## lvpiggy

i highly recommend horchow, i've loved everything i bought from that store: towels, cheese tray, lamp finials, storage chest (where all the the H babies live!), and i just ordered two of these armchairs, one in black & one in sage:


----------



## Sammyjoe

That chair is just crazy beautiful LVpiggy!! Love your jewellery box also!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh just saw your office outfit!! Very chic


----------



## mrb4bags

You have such fabulous style!!

Love all your pics and posts.

Keep the posting your gorgeous pics.


----------



## Jeneen

I love professional piggy - plus the jewelry boxes and Horchow chairs... great taste!


----------



## lvpiggy

it's been unseasonably frigid in piggy paradise lately!~ perhaps piggy had ought to lodge a complaint with the appropriate authorities! (^(oo)^)

 . . .or she could just carry on wearing boots outfits, i suppose . . . 

herve leger reversible zip-front dress
stella mccartney suede otk boots
dior 'dumpling' (dior plissé wristlet)
chanel black costume necklace, wrapped 4x
chanel étoiles strass earrings
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring


----------



## lvpiggy

Elsie87 said:


> Shoe twins!
> 
> You look great!!!



hello twin! aren't they super comfy? one of my fave pairs (^(oo)^)/"


----------



## lvpiggy

papertiger said:


> *HL origianlly designed his 'bandage' dresses for what he termed as 'real' women not skinnies. *Cindy Crawford looked amazing and she is and never was def not a size 0



i couldn't agree more! i'm constantly trying to explain to people that the bandage dresses give a wonderful hourglass shape by coaxing all one's various bits into their appropriate positions. . .  but you need to have *some* padding for it to actually shift into the right places!


----------



## lvpiggy

PurseAddict79 said:


> I LOVE Rockstar Piggy!!!!



thanks darling! how was the whiskey tasting? (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

ahertz said:


> Love the accessory close-ups!!  How many Herve Leger dresses does Piggy own these days?



:ninja:







ok, ok i will go count and report back. . . .

*18, OMG!* 

can you tell once i find a "look" i tend to stick with endless variations on the same? (^(oo)^)`


----------



## lvpiggy

JPLovesPurses said:


> You are lot of fun Piggy!





Sammyjoe said:


> Oh just saw your office outfit!! Very chic





mrb4bags said:


> You have such fabulous style!!
> 
> Love all your pics and posts.
> 
> Keep the posting your gorgeous pics.




thanks everyone! i hope you have time to drop by again soon!

as always, remember that piggies are open to suggestions and constructive criticisms as well (_comments about piggy's suitability to be made into bacon and/or other pork products strictly prohibited! hehe_)


----------



## lvpiggy

siworae said:


> i just stumbled upon your thread!!  love the photos... i usually dress pretty casually (jeans/t-shirt) but you've inspired me to dress up more often.



yay! that's so sweet, piggy feels very privileged! i think it's such a nice feeling to be dressed up - like you've made your own personal  contribution to the sum of beautiful things in the world (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

TwiggyStar said:


> I want to play in your closet!!



hehe my friends do that sometimes - it's fun! like we're 5 and playing dress-up all over again, but with vastly superior props (^(oo)^)v


----------



## ringing_phone

I love professional piggy and HL piggy! 

I am requesting to see pics of your 'H' storage cabinet too...


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> Seriously, LVpiggy, you used to be 30lbs heavier? I don't buy that at all!!! You look so naturally slender and tiny.  How in the world did you lose and keep the weight off?
> 
> By the way, love the rocker chic look...you should do that more often! Very cool!!!





Ellapretty said:


> Please share piggy tips for losing 30lbs :buttercup:
> 
> I need to lose 10lbs (who doesn't)...but I'm at a standstill!
> 
> Loved your rocker piggy look - and your hair is AMAZING!



it's true . . .  chubby piggy wasn't nearly as happy-go-lucky and fun tho (^(oo)^)v

i'm a firm member of the "weight loss/maintenance as lifestyle change" school of thought. all those weird, extreme diets are ultimately useless if not detrimental, IPHO - you might lose the weight but simple logic dictates the weight will come back as soon as you stop eating only, i don't know, things that start with "P" or whatever the latest thing is (^(oo)~)

when embarking upon dietary changes in hopes of losing weight, always ask yourself "can i live with this specific change for the rest of my life?" if the answer is no, you had better find a different area of your diet to modify. for example, i LOVE steak. LOVE. i also love the enormous & tasty baked poh-tay-toh (yes, that's how i say it IRL ) that often comes with it! needless to say, steak & baked potatoes = enthusiastically incorporated in long term piggy's weight maintenance eating plan. on the other hand, i've never been a huge fan of chinese food, so rejecting fried rice & spring rolls for the rest of my life isn't going to be a problem (which is quite handy, as many of my friends love chinese food!)

remember, in a twist on the old dogma: very few things taste as good as being thin feels - and being thin lasts longer too! (^(oo)^)v

now, about The Last Five Pounds (also sometimes known as The Last Ten Pounds): have you ever noticed how many people are wandering about in the world, perpetually attempting to lose that magical 5 or 10 pounds? they're not obese, they're not even overweight, but somehow their goal weight seems to be perpetually just beyond their reach . . . 

want to know why?

as piggy discovered to her chagrin, the last few pounds are STUBBORN! here's how my weight loss progression went:



August 2004-January 2005: 20lbs lost - dietary modifications only
January 2005-January 2006: next 8lbs lost - maintaining diet, 30min cardio, 4x/week
January 2006-July 2007: last 5lbs FINALLY lost - daily caloric intake level reduced by 400 every other day, 30-40min cardio, 5x/week + resistance training 3x/week
July 2007-current: daily caloric intake fine-tuned to maintenance level, gym sessions (thankfully) over *but* replaced with more routine daily physical exertion, mostly through trying to walk as much as possible - for example, every week i walk briskly to my massage & back, which is about 2 miles each way
what most people don't realize is that as you lose weight, your metabolism slows down and your body requires fewer calories to maintain your new lower weight; so you need to either cut your intake even more, or rev up your resting metabolism by building more muscle, or both (^(oo)^)

last, and most important tip: you *must* weigh yourself regularly, on a weekly basis at the bare minimum. i weigh in about 3 times a week now, but when i was in weight loss mode i did it every morning, 7 days a week


----------



## dallas

I love this thread and you are fabulous!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> it's true . . .  chubby piggy wasn't nearly as happy-go-lucky and fun tho (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i'm a firm member of the "weight loss/maintenance as lifestyle change" school of thought. all those weird, extreme diets are ultimately useless if not detrimental, IPHO - you might lose the weight but simple logic dictates the weight will come back as soon as you stop eating only, i don't know, things that start with "P" or whatever the latest thing is (^(oo)~)
> 
> when embarking upon dietary changes in hopes of losing weight, always ask yourself "can i live with this specific change for the rest of my life?" if the answer is no, you had better find a different area of your diet to modify. for example, i LOVE steak. LOVE. i also love the enormous & tasty baked poh-tay-toh (yes, that's how i say it IRL ) that often comes with it! needless to say, steak & baked potatoes = enthusiastically incorporated in long term piggy's weight maintenance eating plan. on the other hand, i've never been a huge fan of chinese food, so rejecting fried rice & spring rolls for the rest of my life isn't going to be a problem (which is quite handy, as many of my friends love chinese food!)
> 
> remember, in a twist on the old dogma: very few things taste as good as being thin feels - and being thin lasts longer too! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> now, about The Last Five Pounds (also sometimes known as The Last Ten Pounds): have you ever noticed how many people are wandering about in the world, perpetually attempting to lose that magical 5 or 10 pounds? they're not obese, they're not even overweight, but somehow their goal weight seems to be perpetually just beyond their reach . . .
> 
> want to know why?
> 
> as piggy discovered to her chagrin, the last few pounds are STUBBORN! here's how my weight loss progression went:
> 
> 
> 
> August 2004-January 2005: 20lbs lost - dietary modifications only
> January 2005-January 2006: next 8lbs lost - maintaining diet, 30min cardio, 4x/week
> January 2006-July 2007: last 5lbs FINALLY lost - daily caloric intake level reduced by 400 every other day, 30-40min cardio, 5x/week + resistance training 3x/week
> July 2007-current: daily caloric intake fine-tuned to maintenance level, gym sessions (thankfully) over *but* replaced with more routine daily physical exertion, mostly through trying to walk as much as possible - for example, every week i walk briskly to my massage & back, which is about 2 miles each way
> what most people don't realize is that as you lose weight, your metabolism slows down and your body requires fewer calories to maintain your new lower weight; so you need to either cut your intake even more, or rev up your resting metabolism by building more muscle, or both (^(oo)^)
> 
> last, and most important tip: you *must* weigh yourself regularly, on a weekly basis at the bare minimum. i weigh in about 3 times a week now, but when i was in weight loss mode i did it every morning, 7 days a week



Beautiful post *piggy* it articulates a lot of home truths about weightloss - good reminders for future reference! 

Not that this weekend is about weightloss for me...there's a roast dinner to prepare!


----------



## caterpillar

piggy, thanks for the weight loss tips. i'm one of those people 'always trying to lose the last 5 lb' and people tell me to modify my diet and such but i find it's not working (partially b/c the people i'm getting advice from... aren't or haven't been in the same place as i!) i guess i really need to buckle down on the exercise.


----------



## may3545

Thanks for the weight loss tips. I have 11 stubborn lbs that need to go. But I am exercising lots and still working on intake, I love cooking and eating. I have been dressing up when I go out, and a few people are commenting that I am slimmer, so yay! Though certain styles def are more slimming. 

Thanks for all ur posts, I love checking in to see more photos. :0)


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> July 2007-current: daily caloric intake fine-tuned to maintenance level, gym sessions (thankfully) over *but* replaced with more routine daily physical exertion, *mostly through trying to walk as much as possible* - for example, every week i walk briskly to my massage & back, which is about 2 miles each way



just wanted to mention that brisk walking can be accomplished in any pedestrian-friendly area . . . and that carrying shopping bags technically qualifies as walking with weights - not to mention the excellent calf-toning properties of a nice high heel! 

it's difficult for me to imagine any tPFer will find 30 minutes of brisk window-shopping a day to be a tedious, insurmountable task! so - onwards! allons-y! join piggy as we shop ourselves thin! \(^(oo)^)/

tehe (^(oo)~)


----------



## Perfect Day

Lol, great way to get fit - love your style by the way so more pics please!


----------



## TwiggyStar

lvpiggy said:


> hehe my friends do that sometimes - it's fun! like we're 5 and playing dress-up all over again, but with vastly superior props (^(oo)^)v



Piggy should take a pic of her beautiful closet and share with us


----------



## KristyDarling

Great weight loss tips! As you said, it's all about committing to a lifestyle change, not "dieting," per se.  And yes, walking while shopping and weighted down by bags TOTALLY counts!


----------



## Ellapretty

Thanks for all the weightloss tips - what you wrote really makes sense...Your breakdown of your own weight loss and activities is really helpful...it is very inspiring


----------



## ahertz

lvpiggy said:


> :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, ok i will go count and report back. . . .
> 
> *18, OMG!*
> 
> can you tell once i find a "look" i tend to stick with endless variations on the same? (^(oo)^)`



Hmmm...more than halfway there to having enough HL dresses to wear a different one every day of the month!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> tehehe . . . could be a bit tight in there . . .



Jewelry box twins!!  (If only we were also jewelry twins, too...)  And Horchow is fun, but I will always have a soft spot in my heart for Gumps.  And Bergdorf Goodman.  



lvpiggy said:


> it's true . . .  chubby piggy wasn't nearly as happy-go-lucky and fun tho (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i'm a firm member of the "weight loss/maintenance as lifestyle change" school of thought. all those weird, extreme diets are ultimately useless if not detrimental, IPHO - you might lose the weight but simple logic dictates the weight will come back as soon as you stop eating only, i don't know, things that start with "P" or whatever the latest thing is (^(oo)~)
> 
> when embarking upon dietary changes in hopes of losing weight, always ask yourself "can i live with this specific change for the rest of my life?" if the answer is no, you had better find a different area of your diet to modify. for example, i LOVE steak. LOVE. i also love the enormous & tasty baked poh-tay-toh (yes, that's how i say it IRL ) that often comes with it! needless to say, steak & baked potatoes = enthusiastically incorporated in long term piggy's weight maintenance eating plan. on the other hand, i've never been a huge fan of chinese food, so rejecting fried rice & spring rolls for the rest of my life isn't going to be a problem (which is quite handy, as many of my friends love chinese food!)
> 
> remember, in a twist on the old dogma: very few things taste as good as being thin feels - and being thin lasts longer too! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> now, about The Last Five Pounds (also sometimes known as The Last Ten Pounds): have you ever noticed how many people are wandering about in the world, perpetually attempting to lose that magical 5 or 10 pounds? they're not obese, they're not even overweight, but somehow their goal weight seems to be perpetually just beyond their reach . . .
> 
> want to know why?
> 
> as piggy discovered to her chagrin, the last few pounds are STUBBORN! here's how my weight loss progression went:
> 
> 
> 
> August 2004-January 2005: 20lbs lost - dietary modifications only
> January 2005-January 2006: next 8lbs lost - maintaining diet, 30min cardio, 4x/week
> January 2006-July 2007: last 5lbs FINALLY lost - daily caloric intake level reduced by 400 every other day, 30-40min cardio, 5x/week + resistance training 3x/week
> July 2007-current: daily caloric intake fine-tuned to maintenance level, gym sessions (thankfully) over *but* replaced with more routine daily physical exertion, mostly through trying to walk as much as possible - for example, every week i walk briskly to my massage & back, which is about 2 miles each way
> what most people don't realize is that as you lose weight, your metabolism slows down and your body requires fewer calories to maintain your new lower weight; so you need to either cut your intake even more, or rev up your resting metabolism by building more muscle, or both (^(oo)^)
> 
> last, and most important tip: you *must* weigh yourself regularly, on a weekly basis at the bare minimum. i weigh in about 3 times a week now, but when i was in weight loss mode i did it every morning, 7 days a week



CONGRATULATIONS on maintaining for 2.5 years!!  That is a fabulous accomplishment.
Vintage ... takes after her hausenfrau Oma.  I've succeeded in the past to lose down to a size 46 (which is good for being 5'11") but every time, I've fallen apart with a major lifestyle change.  Move - gain 30 lbs.  Lose a job, gain...  it adds up too quickly.  
So I really am in awe that you've maintained for so long.  Especially since I know that you started a corporation in the middle of staying svelte.


----------



## Jeneen

Piggy Piggy! <snort snort snort> Where's Piggy?!

I miss you and your wardrobe! Hope things are well in the Pig Pen


----------



## lvpiggy

Jeneen said:


> Piggy Piggy! <snort snort snort> Where's Piggy?!
> 
> I miss you and your wardrobe! Hope things are well in the Pig Pen


 

piggy's been in NYC playing with *laurayuki* and attending the *tpf CL subforum NYC Spring Meetup*!  \(^(oo)^)/ don't worry, we took lots of outfit photos which will be uploaded as soon as the little piggy gets back to the pigpen! currently self-medicating at the airport b/c piggy's flight is delayed (>(oo)<)`


----------



## PurseAddict79

^Booo! But at least you're flying in seat 2A


----------



## Jeneen

Ooooh I'll be anticipating the photos - say hello to Panda-laurayuki for me!

Haha Piggys are flying! LOL


----------



## lvpiggy

piggy, checking in! after alleged "weather related delays" (despite the fact that everyone in SF was reporting clear skies! hmph!) piggy is safely back in the pigpen & searching for her camera in her jumble of luggage! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

can't wait to see the new pics!


----------



## lvpiggy

still goin thru photos from this weekend's piggy-bounce panda-monium extravaganza, but i figured i'd post at least one update first!

gucci sleeveless scarf blouse
rock revival skinny jeans
christian louboutin strass lady claudes
hermès ficelle clic H bangle
bulgari sunglasses
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring

guest photography & set provided by panda (*laurayuki*)!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your just simply beautiful LV Piggy!!

I have bookmarked yours and la vans showcase!


----------



## butterfly 86

Piggy,you have the most beautiful glowing skin! Any tips? Which products do you use?


----------



## La Vanguardia

This is such a lovely picture! Hope you had a fabulous weekend getaway!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> still goin thru photos from this weekend's piggy-bounce panda-monium extravaganza, but i figured i'd post at least one update first!
> 
> gucci sleeveless scarf blouse
> rock revival skinny jeans
> christian louboutin strass lady claudes
> hermès ficelle clic H bangle
> bulgari sunglasses
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring
> 
> guest photography & set provided by panda (*laurayuki*)!!



So glamorous *piggy*, absolute jet-set chic!


----------



## Jeneen

love love love!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Piggy I love all of your outfits! I normally just lurk here but I thought it was about time I commented


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love that blouse!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Love it!  Between you and LaVan, you are torturing me with that ring.


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Uh oh, I sense a potential VCA purchase for *Vintage Leather* on the horizon!!


----------



## lvpiggy

look out madame recamier . . . .






*. . . there's a little piggy stealing your moves! *(^(oo)^)

herve leger raspberry colourblock dress
christian louboutin nude patent very prive, burgundy tip
cartier baiser du dragon diamond pendant
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring
diamond drop earrings





it's always agreeable to arrive at your evening destination and discover that you're perfectly coordinated with the decor! perhaps in the future, they will call it a piggy/panda pouf? (^(oo)~)


----------



## mrb4bags

Fantastic outfits!!

I just love your style.


----------



## MissPR08

lvpiggy said:


> look out madame recamier . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *. . . there's a little piggy stealing your moves! *(^(oo)^)
> 
> herve leger raspberry colourblock dress
> christian louboutin nude patent very prive, burgundy tip
> cartier baiser du dragon diamond pendant
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring
> diamond drop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's always agreeable to arrive at your evening destination and discover that you're perfectly coordinated with the decor! perhaps in the future, they will call it a piggy/panda pouf? (^(oo)~)





Piggy, you look stunning here, an After looking at this picture I will be at the gym a couple hours today.


----------



## nillacobain

Bitten said:


> Indeed - I will have to start working on my yoga!
> 
> That is a beautiful jewellery bureau *lvpiggy* I love that you have such stunning pieces and then a fitting way to store them. I need to get a new jewellery box I think - there's one by Smythson on Net-a-Porter that I'm considering...


 
I love your pig! I collect piggy banks, too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Piggy your posts are so cute I love it! hahahaha


----------



## Cates

wow--you're one gorgeous and chic woman!  Your outfits are TDF and your posts are a blast to read-thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Stunning!  They definitely should rename the poof in your honor.


----------



## flipchickmc

I love, love, love all your outfits.  You're so polished and put together.  Very sexy and chic!


----------



## Mree43

You have amazing style!! Great thread.


----------



## babysweetums

lvpiggy said:


> it's true . . . chubby piggy wasn't nearly as happy-go-lucky and fun tho (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i'm a firm member of the "weight loss/maintenance as lifestyle change" school of thought. all those weird, extreme diets are ultimately useless if not detrimental, IPHO - you might lose the weight but simple logic dictates the weight will come back as soon as you stop eating only, i don't know, things that start with "P" or whatever the latest thing is (^(oo)~)
> 
> when embarking upon dietary changes in hopes of losing weight, always ask yourself "can i live with this specific change for the rest of my life?" if the answer is no, you had better find a different area of your diet to modify. for example, i LOVE steak. LOVE. i also love the enormous & tasty baked poh-tay-toh (yes, that's how i say it IRL ) that often comes with it! needless to say, steak & baked potatoes = enthusiastically incorporated in long term piggy's weight maintenance eating plan. on the other hand, i've never been a huge fan of chinese food, so rejecting fried rice & spring rolls for the rest of my life isn't going to be a problem (which is quite handy, as many of my friends love chinese food!)
> 
> remember, in a twist on the old dogma: very few things taste as good as being thin feels - and being thin lasts longer too! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> now, about The Last Five Pounds (also sometimes known as The Last Ten Pounds): have you ever noticed how many people are wandering about in the world, perpetually attempting to lose that magical 5 or 10 pounds? they're not obese, they're not even overweight, but somehow their goal weight seems to be perpetually just beyond their reach . . .
> 
> want to know why?
> 
> as piggy discovered to her chagrin, the last few pounds are STUBBORN! here's how my weight loss progression went:
> 
> 
> 
> August 2004-January 2005: 20lbs lost - dietary modifications only
> January 2005-January 2006: next 8lbs lost - maintaining diet, 30min cardio, 4x/week
> January 2006-July 2007: last 5lbs FINALLY lost - daily caloric intake level reduced by 400 every other day, 30-40min cardio, 5x/week + resistance training 3x/week
> July 2007-current: daily caloric intake fine-tuned to maintenance level, gym sessions (thankfully) over *but* replaced with more routine daily physical exertion, mostly through trying to walk as much as possible - for example, every week i walk briskly to my massage & back, which is about 2 miles each way
> what most people don't realize is that as you lose weight, your metabolism slows down and your body requires fewer calories to maintain your new lower weight; so you need to either cut your intake even more, or rev up your resting metabolism by building more muscle, or both (^(oo)^)
> 
> last, and most important tip: you *must* weigh yourself regularly, on a weekly basis at the bare minimum. i weigh in about 3 times a week now, but when i was in weight loss mode i did it every morning, 7 days a week


 

thanks for posting this piggy i agree with every word, you wrote it very intelligently and this strategy worked for me as well and now this little babys thighs no longer touch! yayay!!! congrats on being skinny and happy and healthy! it was lovely meeting you at the meetup =) piggys are even prettier in person =) xxoo


----------



## mineko

lvpiggy said:


> it's always agreeable to arrive at your evening destination and discover that you're perfectly coordinated with the decor! perhaps in the future, they will call it a piggy/panda pouf? (^(oo)~)



hi piggy, i've been lurking for a little while and i have to say that i love just about everything in your enviable (endless) closet!!! you have fantastic taste and you really 'own' everything you wear. kudos!

oh and can i just add that those CL VPs make your legs look uh-MAY-ZING. wow.


----------



## loves

piggy you look amazing. love the bop ring on you and the herve is gorgeous, i love that shade.

i agree on your post on maintaining/losing those last few lbs except weighing for me is not an option. i used to own a very expensive digital weighing scale that also measures bmi, body fat etc. it's really complicated and i got so obsessed it was bad for me. i've not touched any scales in years and i'm much happier and slimmer for it  guess to each her own


----------



## eggpudding

wowza piggy! You look stunning in that Herve and those nude VPs


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Wowza! You look FABULOUS and über SEXY!*

I  the color of your Herve Leger dress.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Vintage Leather said:


> Love it!  Between you and LaVan, you are torturing me with that ring.



Get one, get one! You won't regret it at all!  I wear mine almost every day now ... even to sleep!


----------



## papertiger

Piggy extra-p-p-pperfect


----------



## tulip618

you look so so so stunning!!! This is by far my favorite look!! I am hitting the gym today too!!!


----------



## Bitten

papertiger said:


> *Piggy extra-p-p-pperfect*



I'll say, *Piggy* you look gorgeous! All that bling!


----------



## twilight_sky

OMG!!! That Herve Leger is stunning


----------



## lily25

Piggy you look like a pin up girl! Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

^ ITA *lily*, *piggy* should be an ambassador for HL

*Bitten *so funny, I never saw the bling 'till you mentioned it I was too dazzled by the 'model'


----------



## roussel

I was reading back and didn't know that piggy was 30 lbs heavier.  You should post a before pic as an encouragement for all of us struggling to lose weight.  I also like that lifestyle change approach you mentioned.  You look amazing now!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Ditto to the 1,000,000th power


----------



## ehc2010

lvpiggy said:


> it's always agreeable to arrive at your evening destination and discover that you're perfectly coordinated with the decor! perhaps in the future, they will call it a piggy/panda pouf? (^(oo)~)



I am a straight woman and I have to say you look positively delicious in this picture! wowza!!!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

why did i only discover this thread now??!!

gorgeous!!! more more more!~!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

another stunning outfit


----------



## Bitten

papertiger said:


> ^ ITA *lily*, *piggy* should be an ambassador for HL
> 
> *Bitten *so funny, I never saw the bling 'till you mentioned it I was too dazzled by the 'model'



I agree, they're both pretty damn amazing! I'm just very sensitive to gorgeous jewellery, spending too much time in the VCA thread!


----------



## lvpiggy

piggy's friend panther had a potluck party on sunday! the lovely hostess informed me she was wearing a casual black day dress

does the little piggy own a casual black day dress? 

 

indeed!  . . . but the laundry people have it (>(oo)<)`

on to plan B: rocker piggy remix! (^(oo)^)v

flesh fatale t-shirt
armani exchange ruffled mini
christian louboutin graffiti VPs
bulgari sunglasses
louis vuitton sweet monogram hoop earrings
chanel fingerless driving gloves


----------



## lvpiggy

action shots from the piggy-bounce panda-monium weekend, with special guest appearance by *laurayuki*! hurrah!

hanging out in the dressing room as panda was trying on clothes during her first ever visit to ted baker! 






at the horatio christian louboutin boutique, meeting up with the fabulous CL subforum ladies:





the lovely *baggaholic* was kind enough to make the arrangements for our saturday evening festivities! piggy arrived tardy as usual, but in time to take a photo with the signage (^(oo)~)


----------



## Suzie

^ Fab photos!


----------



## Jeneen

So cute!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Gorgeous - thanks for sharing!

Looks like you had a fabulous visit.


----------



## KristyDarling

Adorable! I love the photo of you in the dressing room...your hair is so pretty down and loose!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

looking smashing as always!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> action shots from the piggy-bounce panda-monium weekend, with special guest appearance by *laurayuki*! hurrah!
> 
> hanging out in the dressing room as panda was trying on clothes during her first ever visit to ted baker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the horatio christian louboutin boutique, meeting up with the fabulous CL subforum ladies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lovely *baggaholic* was kind enough to make the arrangements for our saturday evening festivities! piggy arrived tardy as usual, but in time to take a photo with the signage (^(oo)~)



Fantastic *piggy*!! Looks like a great weekend, fun and stylish!


----------



## Prada_Princess

again, fabulous pics


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very sultry and lovely!





lvpiggy said:


> look out madame recamier . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *. . . there's a little piggy stealing your moves! *(^(oo)^)
> 
> herve leger raspberry colourblock dress
> christian louboutin nude patent very prive, burgundy tip
> cartier baiser du dragon diamond pendant
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring
> diamond drop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's always agreeable to arrive at your evening destination and discover that you're perfectly coordinated with the decor! perhaps in the future, they will call it a piggy/panda pouf? (^(oo)~)


----------



## pooh83ar

Piggy! You are gorgeous and speak(write) so eloquently. You exude style and class from head to toe... Thanks for letting me live vicariously through you!


----------



## Prada_Princess

more pics please - I really enjoying looking at your style, you have some amazing garments.  Your shoe collection is fabulous and I notice that you carry off the leather jacket well.  My favourate item in your wardrobe would be the Kors mink, it is divine.


----------



## No Cute

Piggy, you are absolutely stunning in every pic in the thread, but in the colorblock dress....gorgeous!  Awesome pics of all you lovely tPF ladies!  Congrats on the fun party!


----------



## crispypritchon

Stunning! You look fabulous lvpiggy!


----------



## lvpiggy

helllooooo world! (^(oo)^)/"

first, apologies for going MIA on everyone - right after the NYC festivities, this little piggy was frantically preparing for her next rip to LA for the Christian Louboutin shoe signing event!! hence the new avatar pic! 

photos to come from the event, but first, last night's outfit of the evening, featuring dress & shoes newly purchased in LA!

herve leger dress
christian louboutin roccia lizard pigalles
ferragamo clutch
piaget miss protocole necklace
vc&a oiseaux de paradis ring
lussori ruby & diamond ring






and accessories closeups!









^piggy's first pair of lizzie shoes! wahoooooo!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ooh piggy!

I've been waiting to see the LA pics...you definitely didn't disappoint!!!

Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## QueenDalia

It's as if those Herve Leger dresses were made just for you.. You have an incredible body and you were those dresses so well.. I admire your style..  You go piggy..


----------



## Bitten

Gorgeous pics *Piggy*!! Congratulations on your new avatar, what a thrilling autograph!!


----------



## lvpiggy

action shot from the Christian Louboutin VIP event, held the evening before the signing, at the Robertson boutique in Los Angeles:

roberto cavalli silk & lace cocktail dress
christian louboutin strass lady claude shoes
jalda gold clutch
cartier le baiser du dragon necklace
vc&a oiseaux de paradis ring
kwiat solaris bangle


----------



## cfellis522

As always, you are beautiful and coordinated!  Love your Herve Leger dress earlier!  I love his dressess too!  Thanks for getting me hooked way back when!!!

Cara


----------



## Prada_Princess

Those lizard CL's are TDF! Fabulous style x


----------



## Vintage Leather

Wow - stunning photographs, and an amazing look.  I adore the Strauss Lady Claudes!

I love your new avatar, too...


----------



## LushBoutique

Wow ...you really have amazing pieces!!! All your lovely Herve dresses, all of your wardrobe acutally!  Your awesome shoes and YUMMY handbags!!  I'm gonna keep coming back to see all of your lasted pics!


----------



## basicandorganic

piggy! you inspire me.  you are the epitome of class!


----------



## laurayuki

ooh i havent seen the red dress! yum!


----------



## KristyDarling

Stunning ensemble at the CL event!  And those shoes are magical!


----------



## lvpiggy

omg!! J. Mendel dress for $450!! WAHOOOOOO!

pictures to come!! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## laurayuki

WHAT WHAT WHAT???? WHICH ONE? OMG I LOVE J Mendel !!! tell me!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> omg!! J. Mendel dress for $450!! WAHOOOOOO!
> 
> pictures to come!! \(^(oo)^)/



Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## lvpiggy

as promised - the miraculous $450 J Mendel dress . . . look! it's paisley piggy! (^(oo)^)v











other than the fact that the dress is about a foot too long, i think it fits pretty well! especially as it's marked as a size 8?!?


----------



## shoogrrl

gorgeous, piggy, gorgeous!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

PIGGY! GORGEOUS!!!!

you know some old skool designers do the sizing like pre 2000 when an 8 was really like a 2 hehe.  you still look AMAZINGLY thin and beautiful


----------



## glitterglo

Piggy I've missed this thread but your outfits are well-thought out and flawless, and your latest dress is beautiful!


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks *shoogrrl, birdy & glitter*! i'm so excited - this is piggy's first J mendel dress, can you believe it?!? (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

it's official! we've had our first recorded piggy sighting! *KristyDarling* was driving down a San Francisco street when she spotted a little piggy "in the wild," walking down the sidewalk, this past Tuesday! 

hehe . . . i'm so amused by this for some reason (^(oo)^)v 

bebe dress
ted baker draped cardigan
christian louboutin roccia lizard pigalles
chanel comètes earrings


----------



## lvpiggy

ringing_phone said:


> I love professional piggy and HL piggy!
> 
> I am requesting to see pics of your 'H' storage cabinet too...


 
happy to (finally) oblige! (^(oo)^)











don't the babies all look snug & happy sleeping in there? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## laurayuki

oooh love it!


----------



## lvpiggy

butterfly 86 said:


> Piggy,you have the most beautiful glowing skin! Any tips? Which products do you use?


 
TBH, i think it's actually just the powder i use - it's a korean brand called luichel, and it's a total lifesaver for me! perfect skintone match, great coverage, doesn't wear off, doesn't clog my pores, looks natural, and i don't feel like i have a mask on all day (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> oooh love it!


 
yayyyy PANDA!  piggy misses you ya kno . . .


----------



## Baggaholic

Woah! I have to se you in this dress! So stunning. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> as promised - the miraculous $450 J Mendel dress . . . look! it's paisley piggy! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than the fact that the dress is about a foot too long, i think it fits pretty well! especially as it's marked as a size 8?!?



OMG *piggy* that is gorgeous!!! Do you have an occasion in mind for this one?


----------



## may3545

I am so loving the J. Mendel dress! I need more dresses in my life, but nowhere to wear them to LOL!


----------



## lvpiggy

nillacobain said:


> I love your pig! I collect piggy banks, too!


 
piggy wants to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

babysweetums said:


> thanks for posting this piggy i agree with every word, you wrote it very intelligently and this strategy worked for me as well and now this little babys thighs no longer touch! yayay!!! congrats on being skinny and happy and healthy! it was lovely meeting you at the meetup =) piggys are even prettier in person =) xxoo


 
awww you're too sweet! tehe so your name suits you! (^(oo)^)v it was great fun meeting you as well! hopefully we'll run into each other again at a future meetup!


----------



## lvpiggy

loves said:


> piggy you look amazing. love the bop ring on you and the herve is gorgeous, i love that shade.
> 
> i agree on your post on maintaining/losing those last few lbs except weighing for me is not an option. i used to own a very expensive digital weighing scale that also measures bmi, body fat etc. it's really complicated and i got so obsessed it was bad for me. i've not touched any scales in years and i'm much happier and slimmer for it  guess *to each her own*


 
true! i've always believed that there is no such thing as one single strategy that works for everyone - it's all about seeing what's out there and cobbling together the bits that work for you! (^(oo)^)v

hence why the "gym exercise" bit had to go, in my regime at least (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

roussel said:


> I was reading back and didn't know that piggy was 30 lbs heavier. You should post a before pic as an encouragement for all of us struggling to lose weight. I also like that lifestyle change approach you mentioned. You look amazing now!


 
ok . . . i am *only* posting these because of my immense love for my fellow tPF'ers and my desire to support you all in your weight loss journeys! i would very much appreciate if these were *not* posted, shared or otherwise redistributed or reproduced outside this thread . . . the world doesn't need another slightly rotund piggy, there's plenty of those out there already, no? (^(oo)^)v

so, without further ado, *lvpiggy*, before & after:










heh . . . i was just looking at these again . . . my head looks so enormous now!! (^(oo)^) LOL


----------



## lvpiggy

*Sammyjoe, La Vanguardia, Bitten, Jeneen, Chromatopelma, ~Fabulousity~, Vintage Leather, mrb4bags, MissPR08, Cates, flipchickmc, Mree43, mineko, eggpudding, papertiger, tulip618, twilight_sky, lily25, ehc2010, PurseAddict79, crazzee_shopper, Prada_Princess, Suzie, KristyDarling, *ilovebrad*, pooh83ar, No Cute, crispypritchon* and also everyone who quietly drops in for a little playtime in piggy's closet - an enormous THANK YOU from piggy, for being such a fabulous, supportive community, and for giving me a great reason to dress up every day! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## Sammyjoe

*LVpiggy*, you look fab before and of course after, posting your pictures proved what you said about the weightloss. You can really see it in your face and arms. Your body now is so slimline. To be fair, I still think you were/are gorgeous pre piggy


----------



## lvpiggy

Sammyjoe said:


> *LVpiggy*, you look fab before and of course after, posting your pictures proved what you said about the weightloss. You can really see it in your face and arms. Your body now is so slimline. To be fair, I still think you were/are gorgeous pre piggy


 

awww thank you *sammyjoe*!! it's funny, i had actually sort of forgotten what my face used to look like, such that i was a bit stunned when i first started viewing the old images! 

it's interesting how some people's faces barely change at all with weight gain/loss, while others - like piggies - probably show weight changes in the face first! i can usually guess how much i weigh on any given day, +/-2 pounds, by how my face looks! 

hehe . . .  i feel like the "before" picture is my long-lost sister or something . . .  i dunno why i put the before on the right and after on the left this time . . . whoops! silly piggy (^(oo)^)`


----------



## may3545

Wow, you look so different, and all that hard work has paid off, because you are so beautiful! I'm on a diet and exercise plan right now to lose these stubborn last seven pounds, and then I'm treating myself to a new Herve Leger. We should shop in sf together when that time comes! :0)


----------



## Cates

I think you look beautiful in both sizes!  My face changes a lot as well with weight gain-I currently am trying to lose 15-20ish pounds, I want my old face back!


----------



## TwiggyStar

lvpiggy said:


> heh . . . i was just looking at these again . . . my head looks so enormous now!! (^(oo)^) LOL



Welcome to the lollipop girl club piggy!! I was told the other day I look like a tree, because I have a lot of hair and a little body   You looked great before, but now you absolutely glow, I can really see you are a lot happier now.


----------



## loves

wow piggy if you didn't say you lost weight i'd think you are naturally skinny all along. either way you look great, pre or post weight loss! i think it's very generous of you to share your photos


----------



## eggpudding

*piggy*, you were just as pretty pre-weight loss! And it seems you have the distinct advantage of retaining some boobage from those days . Best of both worlds now!


----------



## katrin

hi, i've been in and out of this thread and i find it very kind of you to share your before and after photos! i agree w/ the comments above that you are gorgeous either way and i think your weight loss has really paid off! i would love to own a HL someday...maybe when i'm 7 lbs lighter tho..lol. i lost about 10 lbs w/in the last 2-3 years (thanks mostly to a lot of lifestyle changes) and everyone says they see it in my face too! love the outfits too and thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

I think you were always a beautiful piggy including a TDF shape. So long as you happier now, that's what really counts. 

From your threads and your posts, I would say you are, and have always been, above all, the a most sweet and clever (and well dressed) piggy


----------



## doloresmia

papertiger said:


> I think you were always a beautiful piggy including a TDF shape. So long as you happier now, that's what really counts.
> 
> From your threads and your posts, I would say you are, and have always been, above all, the a most sweet and clever (and well dressed) piggy



hear, hear - well said papertiger! ITA. love the piggy posts! thank you for sharing pre- and post-piggy

love reading about the piggy principle - way of life!


----------



## onebagatime

lvpiggy said:


> happy to (finally) oblige! (^(oo)^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't the babies all look snug & happy sleeping in there? (^(oo)^)v


 
what's in the orange boxes? i know your two croc pieces (birkin and lindy), but would love to see the other three. Thanks.


----------



## onebagatime

lvpiggy said:


> awww thank you *sammyjoe*!! it's funny, i had actually sort of forgotten what my face used to look like, such that i was a bit stunned when i first started viewing the old images!
> 
> it's interesting how some people's faces barely change at all with weight gain/loss, while others - like piggies - probably show weight changes in the face first! i can usually guess how much i weigh on any given day, +/-2 pounds, by how my face looks!
> 
> hehe . . . i feel like the "before" picture is my long-lost sister or something . . . i dunno why i put the before on the right and after on the left this time . . . whoops! silly piggy (^(oo)^)`


 
WOW! the result is so dramatic! i am not going to lie, the "after" pic is definitely much better! Is this "before" the same weight as the other two? This one looks like more "before"^^. 

Thanks for sharing. It inspired me to lose the last 5 pounds!


----------



## Vodkaine

^^^ Wow, indeed.. Sorry for this one but I find the previous post really rude.

First off, I guess than the third "then/now" picture that lovely Piggy shared is the same era (and actually I think, same day) than the very first one, as she's wearing the same top.

Piggy, you are hot as hell with or without those pounds. Even now and then you certainly are the one hearing that "OMG V, don't you have eating disorders ?" Or such rude comments where you feel just gorgeous and healthy. It's common to see asian girls with very thin bones, and lean bodies. 

People are never satisfied anyway, so the best in life is to feel GREAT for yourself. We're not Elite models in here. (Not all of us ! ) Some had kids, some are overweight, some are willing to be fit.. we all have issues, but certainly a common passion for beauty and excellence. 

I think that Piggy is delivering a wonderful message by sharing these pics, consequently it's noone's duty to comment on her decision or her previous look. 

Just my two cents. Love you V. (Coterie Rouge modeling pics anytime soon ? =D )


----------



## eggpudding

papertiger said:


> I think you were always a beautiful piggy including a TDF shape. So long as you happier now, that's what really counts.
> *
> From your threads and your posts, I would say you are, and have always been, above all, the a most sweet and clever (and well dressed) piggy *



I second this also. Your witty and clever posts are a pleasure to read!


----------



## onebagatime

i am surprised that you find it to be rude, because i didn't mean to be rude at all. Mod, please delete my post.--i am here for fashion, have no intention to argue with people. 

PS: I thought we can edit our own post. How come i don't find the "edit" button? eh, strange.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

piggy - thanks for sharing so much of yourself to us. You look smashing in EVERY pic in ANY weight. 

You just motivated me to go back to the gym and be healthy. Winter feasting has done a number on me in energy and endurance.


----------



## Bitten

*Piggy* you are such an inspiration - I am planning to lose 10-15 pounds this year and it is so great to see that it _is_ actually possible!! I have had my doubts in my low moments...sad...but I am determined to persevere. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Piggy you are absolutely beautiful at any weight... seriously. You look amazing


----------



## Jeneen

lvpiggy said:


> it's official! we've had our first recorded piggy sighting! *KristyDarling* was driving down a San Francisco street when she *spotted a little piggy "in the wild," walking down the sidewalk, this past Tuesday! *


 
SO CUTE! I want to see Piggy "in the wild" lol! I love all your new pics! I agree that your before and after is a dramatic transformation although you are a lovely piggy no matter what is on the outside. Love the paisley dress - gorgeous!


----------



## flipchickmc

Piggy - you are absolutely stunning now AND BEFORE!  It really inspires me to see those pics of you.  I'm 4'11 and lost 16lbs last summer but I still have a ways to go before I lose all this baby/married weight I've been lugging around for years now.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roussel

piggy! you give me hope!  thanks for sharing your before pics with us.  i already lost 8 lbs so far with diet and exercise and can't wait to lose 10 more to be in my happy place.  it all makes sense the lifestyle change you described.  btw you look so pretty before already!


----------



## sweetfacespout

lvpiggy said:


> heh . . . i was just looking at these again . . . my head looks so enormous now!! (^(oo)^) LOL



omg piggy you look amazing in that herve leger, seriously your body's just perfect.


----------



## KristyDarling

lvpiggy said:


> it's official! we've had our first recorded piggy sighting! *KristyDarling* was driving down a San Francisco street when she spotted a little piggy "in the wild," walking down the sidewalk, this past Tuesday!
> 
> hehe . . . i'm so amused by this for some reason (^(oo)^)v


  Yes, it was I who spotted the piggy! I saw a teeny yet tall-looking girl with glossy waist-length black hair and 5-inch CLs, and I thought, "That could be only one person!" I checked with her via PM and she verified the sighting.   SF is a small town!! 

That J Mendel dress is a dream!


----------



## Bitten

KristyDarling said:


> Yes, it was I who spotted the piggy! I saw a teeny yet tall-looking girl with glossy waist-length black hair and 5-inch CLs, and I thought, "That could be only one person!" I checked with her via PM and *she verified the sighting*.   SF is a small town!!
> 
> That J Mendel dress is a dream!



It's like a tPF-celeb safari!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Haha, Piggy is definitely a tPF celeb!


----------



## lkrp123

Dear Piggy: You inspire me to want to dress up and wear all the clothes & shoes I own! So beautiful! Plus, you really have a knack for writing so intelligently - and funnily too! (haha if those are even words!)

I loved reading the whole thread!


----------



## dkli14

I been a silent reader of your thread for awhile and just want to finally say "hi" and that all of your wardrobe are absolutely fabulous.  I love all your HL dresses and CL's.  I'm still on my quest to find my first HL dress and your pictures convinced me that I have to have one.  Big applause for posting before and after pictures of yourself.  You're gorgeous both pre and post weight loss.  But you definitely glow post weight loss and there's an air of confidence that shows in the pictures post weight loss compared to pre weight loss pictures.  Keep posting pretty stuff for us to drool over


----------



## honeylove316

Darn you! I want a HL dress now, lol. Soo cute on you!


----------



## Hermia

I too have been what you call one of your "quiet" readers. I have to say, I am very impressed by your lovely, amiable (and funny!) conversational style of writitng. You make everyone feel like friends.

I am so impressed that you published your before and after pictures. That must have taken some thought as it is a very private matter but that just makes us feel more like your friends I guess. 

I think you look lovely both before and after (as many have said) but I understand your motivation and it has clearly paid off. Well done.

I'll keep reading. You are very inspirational.


----------



## Jaded81

I love all your clothes and I think you look great both before AND after!!


----------



## RaLoveCL

You don't really look overweight to me in the "before"? Anyways both look great


----------



## ballet_russe

lvpiggy said:


> hence why the "gym exercise" bit had to go, in my regime at least (^(oo)^)



piggy you are beautiful before and after!  I am impressed by your fashion sense and self-discipline. thank you for sharing.

sorry if this is personal but can you share how you keep in shape?  I am impressed, how your figure is so nicely toned. you look slender and *healthy*!


----------



## basicandorganic

You are SO cute (before AND after)... and as previous posters have said... your self-discipline is amazing. I'm being motivated as we speak.


----------



## yoglood

wow. 
you were cute... but now you're GORGEOUS! AMAZING!


----------



## lvpiggy

today's outfit of the day comes with a special, only-on-tpf story!

as those who have been following my facebook already know, this little piggy has just added a 25cm black swift birkin to her collection! YAY! \(^(oo)^)/

i rarely purchase pre-loved items, but when i do, i always wonder about the stories behind them: who was the previous owner? how did they come to acquire the item? was it a favourite piece? why did they sell it? 

baffling mysteries, all! 

 . . . . until this morning that is 

. . . when i discovered that the former owner of the birkin i purchased is none other than our very own *baggaholic*!!!!   what a crazy coincidence! \(^(oo)^)/

it makes the purchase even more special - in fact, it was *bagg*'s photos on facebook that helped convince me to pull the trigger and buy it! 'twas meant to be 

so without further ado:
ted baker dress
christian louboutin black greasepaint pigalles
hermès 25cm black swift birkin with PHW
piaget miss protocole arabesque watch


----------



## dallas

Beautiful as always.


----------



## may3545

Congrats on your new birkin!!! You look stunning!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I love it when things get passed from one tpfer to another


----------



## Vodkaine

YOU rock it Piggy !!  o/


----------



## laurayuki

love it! congrats on the new baby b! baby b swift!! wowoo


----------



## xiaoxiao

I, too, am and have been a silent reader of your lovely thread. At first I was interested in your beautiful clothes and amazing taste. Then I have been amazed to find out that you had worked so hard to lose weight, as I always have thought you were naturally fit without work out. And I have been so inspired!!!

When I was pregnant I gained 75 pounds. After two years, I have finally lost the majority of the weight but I am still 10 pounds away from my original pre-preggo weight. In the past month, I have started yoga again, and I am very grateful to have a supportive hubby, as he encouraged me to take private lesson to work on my problematic areas, even though he likes just the way I am.  even though I still haven't lost all the weight, I feel much stronger and heavier, and not to mention toner. And I have to say your thrEad has totally inspired me at the first place!  I have also ordered a HL dress and I am trying on a small size!! Yey! So just wanted to break my silence and say  !!!


----------



## Perfect Day

just amazing - the birkin and the CL's work so well together.  Fabulous style as always.


----------



## Baggaholic

OMG! Piggy! "sweeeee" I love the dress and the bag! 

When I saw your post on FB about a 25cm black baby Birkin being on it's way I was in so much joy jumping up and down like a crazy woman! I didn't even have to ask you where you got it because I already knew that was the bag.

Enjoy the baby. I know it will be very well loved and it suits you so well! You def. belong in 25cm and nothing else! I'm so excited! Bring her with when you go to Miami so I can hug her. Haven't seen Birkie in a while!

About your before and after: WOW You weren't kidding when you told me how much weight you had lost! But regardless you look stunning before and after. 


*To everyone reading!!!* If you think this little Piggy looks glamorous in these pics you have to meet her in person! Pictures do no justice! She is really like a piece of art you want to put up on a table and just stare at for hours!!!! From her silky horse like mane to her flawless face down to her perfect figure and her cute little feet she is a true life porcelain doll!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Piggy once again you look great! It must be great knowing that the bag will be in good hands  I love the pigalle but I'm not too sure that my feet will. I think i will have to actually go and try some on, are they like wearing any other pointed toe? For some reason I ge tthe impression that they're not!


----------



## Bitten

Love the birkin *piggy*, swift is so glamorous and ladylike! And what a great way for tPF buddies to pass things on to each other - all Hermes creations deserve the ongoing love, kwim?!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Baggaholic said:


> *To everyone reading!!!* If you think this little Piggy looks glamorous in these pics you have to meet her in person! Pictures do no justice! She is really like a piece of art you want to put up on a table and just stare at for hours!!!! From her silky horse like mane to her flawless face down to her perfect figure and her cute little feet she is a true life porcelain doll!



^ITA


----------



## elisaj

looove your style!!! you look amazingly hot!!


----------



## lvpiggy

tried a different accessory combination with the new HL - i think i prefer this one, esp. the way the tip of the shoe is red to coordinate with the dress - what do you think?  here's the previous outfit (^(oo)^)v

herve leger dress
christian louboutin leopard pony hair lady claudes
gucci bardot shoulder bag


----------



## mojo

lvpiggy said:


> tried a different accessory combination with the new HL - i think i prefer this one, esp. the way the tip of the shoe is red to coordinate with the dress - what do you think? here's the previous outfit (^(oo)^)v
> 
> herve leger dress
> christian louboutin leopard pony hair lady claudes
> gucci bardot shoulder bag


 
my vote for this one - slinky piggy!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ definately prefer the lady claude. They are much warmer than the pigalles and IMO coordinate much better.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^agree!


----------



## Bitten

Wow, *piggy*, that red HL is incredible!! Looks so good on you and I love the CLs and the Gucci bag with it.


----------



## Jeneen

I love both looks but agree the new one flows better!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*piggy - *That red HL looks fabulous on you! I also prefer it with the leopard Lady Claudes!


----------



## papertiger

*Another* vote for the leopard (although I luv lizzies too)!


----------



## pooh83ar

looking gorgeous, piggy!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

another vote for the leopard too - those are one of the nicest shoes I have ever seen!


----------



## lvpiggy

now, i know i've already posted this dress, but this little piggy got a new piece of furniture today . . . and the opportunity presented itself to play a little piggy dress-up!  

previously, we've already met madame recamier:





. . . as well as her modern, cosmopolitan counterpart: piggy, perched on pouf!





. . . today, may i introduce for your acquaintance, piggy-on-pouf's more tradition-loving alter ego: *piggy recamier*? (^(oo)^)






stay tuned as we take a short break for the little piggy's dinner: we'll be back soon with 2 new outfits & responses to comments later this evening! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bitten

*Piggy*, my lady, you look ravishing! Where is your lovely new piece of furniture from?

Can't wait for the new pics


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gorgeous piggy...can't wait to see the new outfits!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

woo! dinner finished; digestion commencing! who knew adding edamame beans to pasta w/asiago cream sauce would result in such deliciousness? not i, said the little piggy (^(oo)^)v

on thursday, the little piggy's friend, orylag, was throwing a cocktail fundraiser for the SF zoo!~ piggy was careful not to wear any fur that day (^(oo)^)`

bcbg max azria sleeveless sweater
ted baker skirt
wolford anthracite velvet de luxe tights
christian louboutin lady paige pumps
hermès maillons twilly
prada sunnies
dior beauty earrings
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring







accessories closeup!


----------



## lvpiggy

Friday evening was a fun night of festivities that lasted 'til 5am! piggies love to party!

"\(^(oo)^ \)

(/ ^(oo)^)/"

"\(^(oo)^)/"

there are very few things in life as flattering as an HL + CL pairing, IPHO . . .  it's like the clothing version of dry-aged steak & a fine cabernet! (^(oo)^)v

herve leger ash colourblock dress
christian louboutin grey python very prive w/burgundy tip
jimmy choo ayers ciggy clutch
dior beauty earrings
bird ring - i think i can stop itemizing this one soon, and we can all just assume? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I  this outfit, especially the combination of grey and red! Fabulousness!


----------



## Bitten

Love both outfits *piggy* and you ROCK that ring girl!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Gorgeous!!

Love everything!!


----------



## Suzie

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Omg i love the grey python cl.... Droooooool


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hot mama!!! Love it!!!


----------



## lannes

I just went though *34 pages* because I couldn't stop admiring your style!! You have suchh wonderful taste, love LOVE the HL dresses on you. I think you found something that worked for you and it's not simply the dress that's beautiful... the dress is a compliment to you!

Definitely checking back for more!


----------



## Perfect Day

the pythons are TDF.

An idea springs to mind - why not list your favourate items and let us all vote on which items we think look best on you.  Just an idea and I know which item will get my vote (a certain Kors jacket)!


----------



## lanasyogamama

You are the sexiest Piggy I have ever seen!  

I have to say this, men must SWOON when you go out.  Admit it!


----------



## anin8888

You  girl!
Love your style! You're very unique and have an edge. Totally adore you!
Where have I been??!! Just stumbled on this thread...


----------



## KristyDarling

lanasyogamama said:


> You are the sexiest Piggy I have ever seen!
> 
> I have to say this, men must SWOON when you go out.  Admit it!



I know, seriously! Lvpiggy is sex on 5-inch heels!!   If there was a "Piggy" in my group of friends, I would not dare to venture out with her because I'd feel totally boring and frumptastic next to her!!! lol. 

Given Piggy's edge in the "sexy" market, I am dying to see her line of lingerie!!! Piggy, will you show us?


----------



## cyclgrl

Hi Piggy,

Thanks for the inspiring posts! I sent you a PM...had a question for you, but your mailbox is full. Love your latest HL dress, btw. So fab on you!

Cyn


----------



## Bitten

KristyDarling said:


> I know, seriously! Lvpiggy is sex on 5-inch heels!!   If there was a "Piggy" in my group of friends, I would not dare to venture out with her because I'd feel totally boring and* frumptastic *next to her!!! lol.
> 
> Given Piggy's edge in the "sexy" market, I am dying to see her line of lingerie!!! Piggy, will you show us?



'Frumptastic'? New favourite word!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You are the dictionary definition of chic Hl+CL never fails!! a perfect combo!


----------



## carousel eyes

Don't ask me why I've never been in this thread until now! SHAME ON ME.
I absolutely loveee the way you repeat outfits, but change it up in a unique way [i.e. the Ted Baker dress with the sleeves and ties]. And it's great to see you pairing high end designers with lower, more affordable pieces! It's the definitely sign of a great fashionista!
I shall be going back and looking through all of your outfits!


----------



## papertiger

*piggy* you are my favourite pin-up girl  :kiss:


----------



## luxlover

ok, cow belle is back in action. I've been away for a few months but I'm coming back to TPF!

you look gorgeous as always and your closet is always one of inspiration. i love your style and its time we go put to play again! =)


----------



## amandakmc

Piggy - Love your HL dress


----------



## No Cute

lvpiggy said:


> Friday evening was a fun night of festivities that lasted 'til 5am! piggies love to party!
> 
> "\(^(oo)^ \)
> 
> (/ ^(oo)^)/"
> 
> "\(^(oo)^)/"
> 
> there are very few things in life as flattering as an HL + CL pairing, IPHO . . . it's like the clothing version of dry-aged steak & a fine cabernet! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> herve leger ash colourblock dress
> christian louboutin grey python very prive w/burgundy tip
> jimmy choo ayers ciggy clutch
> dior beauty earrings
> bird ring - i think i can stop itemizing this one soon, and we can all just assume? (^(oo)^)v


 
Every single piece is amazing, but together they are out of this world!  And on YOU!!! Incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## burberryprncess

Piggy, you have such amazing taste for clothes and accessories.  Everything is so gorgeous!


----------



## lvpiggy

greetings all! it's a beautiful day in piggy paradise! the sun is shining, there's a gentle breeze, and this little piggy is in a most sunshiney mood as well! 

(^(oo)^)v

apologies if today's backdrop is somewhat distracting; the wall i usually use for outfit photos is currently in use to test wallpaper swatches!~ 

ted baker kamilah top
topshop miniskirt
ferragamo tote
chanel wedges











love the detailing on this top!


----------



## lvpiggy

a bit OT, but the excitement needs to be shared: horchow chairs have arrived at the pigpen!


----------



## shoogrrl

W.O.W.  Not only do you look fabulous all the time.  You also have a fabulous pad!  Those Horchow chairs are definitely fitting for your style.  Thanks for sharing!!  

Btw, I've been checking out Ted Baker a lot more since following your thread.  They do have wonderful pieces.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Piggy, those Horchow chairs are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Bitten

OMG, the chairs! The chairs!!! *Piggy* they look fabulous, and so do you (as always!) Those wedges are fantastic!

I want to see the wallpaper swatches! What are you trying out?


----------



## lvpiggy

piggy had a playdate today with bumble bumble, her longest-tenured friend! as they realised somewhat to their chagrin today, bumble and piggy first met each other nearly 15 years ago!! 

on the upside, those 15 years have witnessed a vast improvement in the little piggy's sartorial judgment, so it seems growing up isn't all bad after all (^(oo)^)v

without further ado, today's OOTD:
armani exchange t-shirt dress
ted baker suede jacket (same style as the black leather version worn in the SF CL Play Day outfit)
hermès matte graphite nilo croc 26cm lindy
chanel perforated driving gloves
christian louboutin roccia lizard pigalles
louis vuitton sweet monogram hoops
versace sunnies
VCA ring


----------



## lvpiggy

shoogrrl said:


> W.O.W. Not only do you look fabulous all the time. You also have a fabulous pad! Those Horchow chairs are definitely fitting for your style. Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Btw, I've been checking out Ted Baker a lot more since following your thread. They do have wonderful pieces.


 
thanks for the compliments!! ohhh perhaps one day you'll run into a little piggy "in the wild" at ted baker - how funny would that be?! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> Piggy, those Horchow chairs are GORGEOUS!


 
thanks!! i'm so happy with them! the only problem is, i keep feeling like i need to switch off sitting on each so they don't break in unevenly (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> OMG, the chairs! The chairs!!! *Piggy* they look fabulous, and so do you (as always!) Those wedges are fantastic!
> 
> I want to see the wallpaper swatches! What are you trying out?


 
thank you *bitten!* hehe . . . now, i must caution you, in keeping with my sartorial and home furnishing choices, the little piggy likes her wallpaper to pack some visual punch!  IPHO, wallpaper is like clothes for walls! you wouldn't want to wear the same boring beige or generic floral pattern for 20 years, would you? (^(oo)^)v

my intuition says this paper has a natural home somewhere in my decor scheme, but i've not quite nailed down the right placement yet! it's from graham & brown, and the pattern is called jaisamand. this image is from the website:







and here's a strip hanging up on a door in the pigpen~! this is actually the strip that was hanging on the outfit-background wall, but i decided that's not the right spot . . . so now i'm considering reversing convention, and papering ONLY doors! (^(oo)^)v






it's actually quite difficult to capture the real-life look of the paper, which i think is partially because the colours are quite mutable; sometimes the background looks brown, sometimes grey, and sometimes the paisley looks red, or orange, or even purple! it's very interesting!


----------



## Bitten

Wow *piggy*, that wallpaper is stunning! It's so strong, it reminds me of an art-deco styled apartment in the 1920s or 1930s!! Gorgeous 

I'm a big fan of statement wallpapers - I don't have any up at the moment, but in my dream home (in my head) I definitely will have some up, maybe on one wall of a room in a pattern to play up the colour on the other walls? *sigh*, dreaming...


----------



## La Vanguardia

The wallpapers are fabulous and will definitely set a glamorous ambiance! Have you tried Designer's Guild? It's British and they also have nice prints/quality for wallpapers, curtains and upholstery.


----------



## lvpiggy

OMG!!! sudden interior design revelation!!! wallpaper one coontinuous wall of entrance & hallway - no paper on opposite wall (which contains doors leading off to bedroom & powder room, plus open doorway to kitchen), *but* paper bedroom & powder room doors. install sliding panel tracks at open kitchen doorway and subsitute paper in place of fabric panels to close off kitchen!

eureka, said the little piggy!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> Wow *piggy*, that wallpaper is stunning! It's so strong, it reminds me of an art-deco styled apartment in the 1920s or 1930s!! Gorgeous
> 
> I'm a big fan of statement wallpapers - I don't have any up at the moment, but in my dream home (in my head) I definitely will have some up, maybe on one wall of a room in a pattern to play up the colour on the other walls? *sigh*, dreaming...


 
yay, you like it! i totally fell in love with it at first sight, but i feel like it may perturb some others, KWIM? i know it's a bit bold, especially for my little pigpen, but you know what they say - go big or go home! (^(oo)^)v

i owe an eternal debt to whomever invented this new paste the wall paper - it's so much more renter-friendly than paint!


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> The wallpapers are fabulous and will definitely set a glamorous ambiance! Have you tried Designer's Guild? It's British and they also have nice prints/quality for wallpapers, curtains and upholstery.


 

thanks!! i haven't come across the designer's guild, but i'm definitely off to check them out now!!! i've noticed, actually, that a fair portion of the furnishings & home decor items i prefer seem to be from UK sellers - i wonder why . . . ?


----------



## lvpiggy

random piggy procrastination photo of the day: HL rainbow! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> thanks!! i haven't come across the designer's guild, but i'm definitely off to check them out now!!! i've noticed, actually, that a fair portion of the furnishings & home decor items i prefer seem to be from UK sellers - i wonder why . . . ?



Designer's Guild has nice stuff ... for example, they have wallpapers that are cloth or paper with the design in felt/velvet/satin, or sometimes, even embroidered. They also have something similar to the ones you've posted.

www.designersguild.com

I'm pretty sure it's available in the US.


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> Designer's Guild has nice stuff ... for example, they have wallpapers that are cloth or paper with the design in felt/velvet/satin, or sometimes, even embroidered. They also have something similar to the ones you've posted.
> 
> www.designersguild.com
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's available in the US.



omg i love already, just from the landing page.

curses, *La Van*!! curses, i say! piggy's productivity forecast for the day = falling rapidly to 0! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## chantal1922

I love this!


lvpiggy said:


> a bit OT, but the excitement needs to be shared: horchow chairs have arrived at the pigpen!


----------



## nancypants

lvpiggy said:


> random piggy procrastination photo of the day: HL rainbow! (^(oo)^)v



that's pure closet porn. i love me a good closet full of matching hangers. i have these in black and love them. it makes a closet look neat and organized!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> omg i love already, just from the landing page.
> 
> curses, *La Van*!! curses, i say! piggy's productivity forecast for the day = falling rapidly to 0! (^(oo)^)v



I checked out the website, it looks good!! I wonder if they ship to Oz...


----------



## marie-lou

Love your style!
And good luck on the wallpaper thing


----------



## butterfly 86

lvpiggy said:


> a bit OT, but the excitement needs to be shared: horchow chairs have arrived at the pigpen!


 
gorgeous!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> omg i love already, just from the landing page.
> 
> curses, *La Van*!! curses, i say! piggy's productivity forecast for the day = falling rapidly to 0! (^(oo)^)v



:lolots: I hope you find a stockist there because the fabrics and wallpapers are really nice. I would have had my wardrobe room also wallpapered on one wall but it was not possible. Our walls are not flat but have some texture so we can only paint them. To have a wallpaper, we have to redo the entire wall ... I don't think so lol! 

I got my curtains and dressing table chair made with fabrics from Designer's Guild. From afar, my curtains look like they're just printed, but the patterns are actually embroidered.


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> :lolots: I hope you find a stockist there because the fabrics and wallpapers are really nice. I would have had my wardrobe room also wallpapered on one wall but it was not possible. *Our walls are not flat but have some texture so we can only paint them. *To have a wallpaper, we have to redo the entire wall ... I don't think so lol!
> 
> I got my curtains and dressing table chair made with fabrics from Designer's Guild. From afar, my curtains look like they're just printed, but the patterns are actually embroidered.


 
au contraire, said the little piggy!!

may i introduce: wall doctor!! from the description: 
This Wall Liner is Heavy Duty Vinyl with a light texture to it. Just paste like traditional wallpaper and hang. Leave it alone, paint it, or hang wallpaper over it, it's up to you. Heavy Duty wall liner covers paneling, cracks, and rough surfaces- even ceilings!

i have a weird stucco-esque uneven finish on my walls, which i'm papering over with wall doctor before i apply the real paper (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

*butterfly 86, marie-lou, chantal1922* - thank you!! (^(oo)^)v

*nancypants* - i actually wanted to get mine in black, but i was super paranoid about colour transfer / lint on my lighter items - have you had any issues with that?


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> au contraire, said the little piggy!!
> 
> may i introduce: wall doctor!! from the description:
> This Wall Liner is Heavy Duty Vinyl with a light texture to it. Just paste like traditional wallpaper and hang. Leave it alone, paint it, or hang wallpaper over it, it's up to you. Heavy Duty wall liner covers paneling, cracks, and rough surfaces- even ceilings!
> 
> i have a weird stucco-esque uneven finish on my walls, which i'm papering over with wall doctor before i apply the real paper (^(oo)^)



 Ooh, great to know! I think our walls have the same finish as yours.


----------



## lvpiggy

speaking of wallpaper . . . !

new and improved bedroom door:






and former open entrance to the kitchen (sorry for horrific photo quality  . . .taking photos of hallways is harder than a little piggy had expected!):


----------



## blu217

Piggy, I mostly lurk here but must say I read every page of this thread tonight. You are lovely, inside and out! And I understand entirely about your sartorial crisis; I'd dress up more if I thought the effort was appreciated . I would have never guessed a fashionista ever had such thoughts!

One thing I keep wondering about is whether your heels hurt your feet. I love heels but I cannot wear them without experiencing metatarsal pain after a short while; forget shopping or walking all day in them. How long are you on your feet in those 5" heels? How do you do it?


----------



## Bitten

*Piggy*, I really like the wallpaper - it adds wonderful flair to the rooms.

I vote more wide-angle photos of your apartment *piggy* - I'm absolutely certain your panache for decor will be gorgeous!


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> Ooh, great to know! I think our walls have the same finish as yours.


 
isn't it odd? whatever happened to normal, smooth walls?


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> isn't it odd? whatever happened to normal, smooth walls?



Tell me about it! Almost all Swiss houses have this type of wall! I'm utterly bewildered why they just can have a nice smooth finish over the bricks/cement. 

When we renovated our tiny abode, I wanted the guest toilet to have a smooth wall and the construction workers had to tear down and redo the wall. I asked whether they just can't smooth some cement over and the answer was a big NOOOOOOO! They have some quirky way of making walls here ... well, at least they're very sturdy.


----------



## lvpiggy

blu217 said:


> Piggy, I mostly lurk here but must say I read every page of this thread tonight. You are lovely, inside and out! And I understand entirely about your sartorial crisis; I'd dress up more if I thought the effort was appreciated . I would have never guessed a fashionista ever had such thoughts!
> 
> One thing I keep wondering about is whether your heels hurt your feet. I love heels but I cannot wear them without experiencing metatarsal pain after a short while; forget shopping or walking all day in them. How long are you on your feet in those 5" heels? How do you do it?


 



thank you for your very kind words indeed! (^(oo)^) 

regarding my normal heel mileage - i've definitely shopped for hours in them; i would say i probably cover about 3 miles on an average errand day? when i lived in nyc i shopped my way home a few times from west 4th street, down broadway thru soho to water street, which was 2 miles and lots of fun! \(^(oo)^)/

i definitely feel like wearing heels is all a matter of practice! i started wearing a low heel when i was in junior high; by the time i got to high school i was hitting 3.5" IIRC. I got my first pair of 4.1" during my uni years, and my first 120mm pigalles back in 2007, which seems like it was aeons ago, footwear-wise . . .it also probably helps that i have a freakishly high arch (aka i supinate when i walk) which seems to help a little with heel stamina (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> Tell me about it! Almost all Swiss houses have this type of wall! I'm utterly bewildered why they just can have a nice smooth finish over the bricks/cement.
> 
> When we renovated our tiny abode, I wanted the guest toilet to have a smooth wall and the construction workers had to tear down and redo the wall. I asked whether they just can't smooth some cement over and the answer was a big NOOOOOOO! They have some quirky way of making walls here ... well, at least they're very sturdy.


 
funny, tons of places in California have the bumpy wall, but it's nearly nonexistent on the east coast!!  

next time just tell them to put up some wall doctor, and paint away!

btw the wall doctor also comes in texture patterns - there's one that looks like french tin ceiling tiles that can actually be applied to your ceiling and painted!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> *Piggy*, I really like the wallpaper - it adds wonderful flair to the rooms.
> 
> I vote more wide-angle photos of your apartment *piggy* - I'm absolutely certain your panache for decor will be gorgeous!


 
wide angle. . . . guess i'd better finally get around to ordering that new sony camera with the panoramic sweep function huh? (^(oo)^)v

but until then, a little something the little piggy picked up yesterday  . . .  2 little somethings, actually! 











i didn't want a massive cocktail table obstructing the pattern on the carpet & detracting attention from the chairs, so i decided to take the "bunching tables" trend one step further! as you've probably guessed, these two tables didn't come as a set  . . . but each serves an important function! the glass-top table helps maintain the open feeling and doesn't obscure the area rug. 

why not get 2 glass-top tables then, little pig?

because in addition to its function as a coordinating bunching table, the wood-top table is height adjustable! excellent for little piggies who are in the mood for snacks while sitting in their comfy new chairs (^(oo)^)v


----------



## bridurkin

lvpiggy, I just read all 37 pages yesterday.  You have a great sense of style and I am looking forward to seeing more outfits!  I love the way you think to mix things up, such as folding in sleeves or collars.  It makes such a different, versatile look for some items!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> a little something the little piggy picked up yesterday  . . .  2 little somethings, actually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't want a massive cocktail table obstructing the pattern on the carpet & detracting attention from the chairs, so i decided to take the "bunching tables" trend one step further! as you've probably guessed, these two tables didn't come as a set  . . . but each serves an important function! the glass-top table helps maintain the open feeling and doesn't obscure the area rug.
> 
> why not get 2 glass-top tables then, little pig?
> 
> because in addition to its function as a coordinating bunching table, the wood-top table is height adjustable! excellent for little piggies who are in the mood for snacks while sitting in their comfy new chairs (^(oo)^)v



That looks fantastic!!!! 

I see a small glamorous cocktail party at chez piggy in progress, low lighting, candles, music...

BTW, I bought a copy of UK Vogue May 2010 the other day and on page 82 in 'The View' section, _Changing Rooms_ there is the next thing you need...

_Ralph Lauren's Thirties-inspired rosewood Duke Bar, free-standing elegant drinks cabinet
_
...


I think I should buy one first and let you know how it goes...I just need 14,000 UK pounds. No problem!


----------



## lvpiggy

for those who have been wondering what kinds of things little piggies might design (^(oo)^)

Coterie Rouge lace-trim cami
rock revival skinnies
herve leger cashmere wrap
christian louboutin peacock suede no. prive
hermès clic H bracelet w/ twilly flower (plumes twilly)
cartier love collection lariat necklace
VCA BOP btf ring


----------



## lvpiggy

stay tuned for a dorePIG outfit in the next few days for sure!!


----------



## lvpiggy

bridurkin said:


> lvpiggy, I just read all 37 pages yesterday. You have a great sense of style and I am looking forward to seeing more outfits! I love the way you think to mix things up, such as folding in sleeves or collars. It makes such a different, versatile look for some items!


 
thank you!! hehe - my friends are always teasing me about my "piggy DIY" clothes! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> That looks fantastic!!!!
> 
> I see a small glamorous cocktail party at chez piggy in progress, low lighting, candles, music...
> 
> BTW, I bought a copy of UK Vogue May 2010 the other day and on page 82 in 'The View' section, _Changing Rooms_ there is the next thing you need...
> 
> _Ralph Lauren's Thirties-inspired rosewood Duke Bar, free-standing elegant drinks cabinet_
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I think I should buy one first and let you know how it goes...I just need 14,000 UK pounds. No problem!


 

ohhh i love rosewood!!!! capital idea, said the little piggy (^(oo)^)v

perhaps check between the cushions on the couch? i hear people often find quite a bit of spare change in there sometimes?


----------



## lvpiggy

blu217 said:


> Piggy, I mostly lurk here but must say I read every page of this thread tonight. You are lovely, inside and out! And I understand entirely about your sartorial crisis; I'd dress up more if I thought the effort was appreciated . I would have never guessed a fashionista ever had such thoughts!
> 
> One thing I keep wondering about is whether your heels hurt your feet. I love heels but I cannot wear them without experiencing metatarsal pain after a short while; forget shopping or walking all day in them. How long are you on your feet in those 5" heels? How do you do it?


 
wanted to add to my earlier response: i think my feet, over time, have also probably changed to a more heel-friendly shape, because i find flats incredibly uncomfortable - they always give me foot cramps when i wear them! trainers are even worse, as my toes go totally numb in them after about 20 minutes!


----------



## papertiger

These are so hot I will need to put my head under the cold tap


----------



## nancypants

lvpiggy said:


> *butterfly 86, marie-lou, chantal1922* - thank you!! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> *nancypants* - i actually wanted to get mine in black, but i was super paranoid about colour transfer / lint on my lighter items - have you had any issues with that?




i have no problems at all. i got a really good deal on them at costco!


----------



## lvpiggy

this little piggy went to the decadestwo popup store
this little piggy browsed
this little piggy didn't find any shoes in her size
this little piggy found some clothes to try


_*. . . and this little piggy went "woo woo!" all the way home with some CHANEL!! *_\(^(oo)^)/

chanel lace & tweed skirt:





chanel blazer:


----------



## KristyDarling

lvpiggy said:


> for those who have been wondering what kinds of things little piggies might design (^(oo)^)
> 
> Coterie Rouge lace-trim cami
> rock revival skinnies
> herve leger cashmere wrap
> christian louboutin peacock suede no. prive
> hermès clic H bracelet w/ twilly flower (plumes twilly)
> cartier love collection lariat necklace
> VCA BOP btf ring



Looooove your Coterie Rouge cami! Well done! Of course the rest of the outfit is divine, too.


----------



## KristyDarling

lvpiggy said:


> stay tuned for a dorePIG outfit in the next few days for sure!!



All right. Those shoes are RIDICUOUSLY GORGEOUS!


----------



## basicandorganic

the new CLs are GORGEOUS! love the chain and patent leather... and your chanel finds are exquisite too, love the skirt! and that silk cami... where can i get it!?


----------



## jenayb

papertiger said:


>


 
Oh WOW so crazy... This pic is on the wiki page for HL!!


----------



## may3545

I love the Chanel skirt! Great find =D


----------



## TwiggyStar

Piggy you have amazing style!! Love all of your CL/HL combos!


----------



## chynaxdawl

jenaywins said:


> Oh WOW so crazy... This pic is on the wiki page for HL!!



yea, i just asked about it on the herve leger thread!


----------



## loves

looking beautiful as usual!


----------



## lvpiggy

it was unseasonably cold in piggy paradise last night! 

who was piggy, to refuse the promptings of fate? not I, said the little pig 

roberto cavalli dress
christian louboutin lili grey python boots 
jalda python foldover clutch


----------



## Julide

*LVPiggy* What a great idea!! I have never thought about wearing higher boots in cold weather!! A style inspiration you are!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Julide said:


> *LVPiggy* What a great idea!! I have never thought about wearing higher boots in cold weather!! A style inspiration you are!!!!


 
thanks *Julide*!! i love wearing OTK boots with my dresses when it's super-cold; you'll find your legs are far warmer than in stockings or tights! 

the boys seem to be enthusiastic supporters of this look as well (^(oo)^)v


----------



## cfellis522

Piggy!  These are TDF!!!  I love them!  You look outstanding!  Love the color of the dress and the contrast with the boots!  I am defintely going to have to hunt these boots down now!

Cara


----------



## lvpiggy

cfellis522 said:


> Piggy! These are TDF!!! I love them! You look outstanding! Love the color of the dress and the contrast with the boots! I am defintely going to have to hunt these boots down now!
> 
> Cara


 
i heard they have some at Atlanta NM (^(oo)^)


----------



## cfellis522

You are just bad!  To tease like that!    I tried them on in the darker python and loved the fit...


----------



## lvpiggy

cfellis522 said:


> You are just bad! To tease like that!  I tried them on in the darker python and loved the fit...


 
GO GO GO! said the little piggy! why don't you get them?? \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## loves

wow those boots are fierce!


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> GO GO GO! said the little piggy! why don't you get them?? \(^(oo)^)/


 
i bet your DH wants to turn me into bacon huh? between HL & the boots the little piggy is making a material impact on cash outflows . . . (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

thank you *loves*!! btw i just noticed your siggy . . .  what is this very pink "last one" of which you speak? piggy wants to know! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

basicandorganic said:


> the new CLs are GORGEOUS! love the chain and patent leather... and your chanel finds are exquisite too, love the skirt! and that silk cami... where can i get it!?


 
thank you, thank you and thank you! Coterie Rouge is only available bespoke & made-to-measure ATM, but I'm 90% sure the cami will be included in our first RTW collection, which is in development as we speak (or should it be type?)! we will of course be offering discounts to piggy's prêt-à-porter thread regulars! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## sweetfacespout

La Vanguardia said:


> Designer's Guild has nice stuff ... for example, they have wallpapers that are cloth or paper with the design in felt/velvet/satin, or sometimes, even embroidered. They also have something similar to the ones you've posted.
> 
> www.designersguild.com
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's available in the US.



My wallpaper's are from Designers Guild and I love them. They have a great selection to choose from, definitely my favorite when it comes to wallpapers.

And Piggy you are fabulous! I am so jealous of your CL/Herve Leger collection.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im so jealous of those high CL boots! They are DIVINE!


----------



## blu217

lvpiggy said:


> wanted to add to my earlier response: i think my feet, over time, have also probably changed to a more heel-friendly shape, because i find flats incredibly uncomfortable - they always give me foot cramps when i wear them! trainers are even worse, as my toes go totally numb in them after about 20 minutes!



Thanks for the deets, Piggy! I have the opposite problem; oh how I wish I didn't get callouses, blisters, sore spots from rubbing (top of foot AND bottom!) and cramping from heels... I so love the refined look of a beautiful heel and your shoe collection is simply fabu!


----------



## cjy

OMG the boots are TDF!! You look fab!


----------



## cjy

lvpiggy said:


> for those who have been wondering what kinds of things little piggies might design (^(oo)^)
> 
> Coterie Rouge lace-trim cami
> rock revival skinnies
> herve leger cashmere wrap
> christian louboutin peacock suede no. prive
> hermès clic H bracelet w/ twilly flower (plumes twilly)
> cartier love collection lariat necklace
> VCA BOP btf ring


 
I MUST have that bracelet!!!!! Love love love it!


----------



## Bri 333

Nice, Chanel is my favorite 






lvpiggy said:


> this little piggy went to the decadestwo popup store
> this little piggy browsed
> this little piggy didn't find any shoes in her size
> this little piggy found some clothes to try
> 
> 
> _*. . . and this little piggy went "woo woo!" all the way home with some CHANEL!! *_\(^(oo)^)/
> 
> chanel lace & tweed skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel blazer:


----------



## Bri 333

This outfit is fabulous!!!! The bag is TDF, the shoes, the dress, oh my 






lvpiggy said:


> piggy had a playdate today with bumble bumble, her longest-tenured friend! as they realised somewhat to their chagrin today, bumble and piggy first met each other nearly 15 years ago!!
> 
> on the upside, those 15 years have witnessed a vast improvement in the little piggy's sartorial judgment, so it seems growing up isn't all bad after all (^(oo)^)v
> 
> without further ado, today's OOTD:
> armani exchange t-shirt dress
> ted baker suede jacket (same style as the black leather version worn in the SF CL Play Day outfit)
> hermès matte graphite nilo croc 26cm lindy
> chanel perforated driving gloves
> christian louboutin roccia lizard pigalles
> louis vuitton sweet monogram hoops
> versace sunnies
> VCA ring


----------



## Bri 333

Okay, I have gone through all 40 pages and all I can say is WOWZA!!! We need some close ups on your jewelry on the Jewelry Box subforum. You have some amazing pieces and there is a group of VCA addicts (including myself) that have our own thread. I think we need you on there  All of your outfits are fab.


----------



## Bitten

*Piggy*, I love the Lindy - it's so relaxed and chic without even trying.  I take it the weather is great for you atm? It's overcast, cold and raining here....meh....


----------



## jelts

Hi Piggy!

I just stumbled upon this thread and love it! 

I must say that your PiggyStyle and PigPen are just fabulousness Piggified (Piggy version of personified!)

I'll be staying tune.... hopefully, I'll also have a success story for weight loss!


----------



## hanee

Oh I love your clothes and style.  I believe I will be living vicariously through your pics as I'm on a very limited budget at the moment.  I am, definitely, taking notes and hope to someday emulate some of these wonderful outfits.  

As a sidenote, it's wonderful to see your weight loss story.  It's certainly not easy to lose weight and it's even harder to keep it off.   Your honesty, as previously noted, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Ohh - when do we get to see you fabulous Chanel finds?!
With a CR cami maybe?


----------



## Flip88

I am continually surpirsed at how fabulous LV looks!

Those LV (lizards) are very nice BTW.


----------



## anin8888

Hubba hubba!!!


lvpiggy said:


> it was unseasonably cold in piggy paradise last night!
> 
> who was piggy, to refuse the promptings of fate? not I, said the little pig
> 
> roberto cavalli dress
> christian louboutin lili grey python boots
> jalda python foldover clutch


----------



## Flip88

the python boots ............ OMG .............. seriously I drool.  I an hoping that they are genuine python (surely Piggy wouldn't wear faux?) - they look amaing on you.  The dress is also fabulous and the python clutch finishes the touch.  You are so stylish it is untrue.


----------



## Perfect Day

Those python boots - I think you should give them up and send them directly to me [spot my cunning plan??].

Don't you just feel glamerous in them?  

Anticipating the answer "yes" - so you should.  You look fabulous and ... remarkably chic and stylish.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gorgeous as always piggy!


----------



## lvpiggy

on my way out (outfit pix later tonight!) but this caught my eye when i went online to check the weather, thought i'd share:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/27/fashion/27noticed.html?hp

small but deadly - moto piggy was all over this way before it became a trend! hehe (^(oo)~)

that is all - please carry on (^(oo)^)v


----------



## envyme

OMG!! Those python boots!!!


----------



## Tamarind

Yes more to petite power!





lvpiggy said:


> on my way out (outfit pix later tonight!) but this caught my eye when i went online to check the weather, thought i'd share:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/27/fashion/27noticed.html?hp
> 
> small but deadly - moto piggy was all over this way before it became a trend! hehe (^(oo)~)
> 
> that is all - please carry on (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

dorePIG debut (^(oo)^)v

herve leger dress
christian louboutin dorepi pumps
jimmy choo ciggy clutch
dior beauty earrings
cartier le baiser du dragon diamond pendant w/ruby beads
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring

















 . . . and yes, if anyone is wondering, this is, in fact, the exact same dress style as the red one i just bought in LA  . . . (^(oo)^)


----------



## may3545

^Just fabulous as usual! I just love your VCA ring!


----------



## Bri 333

This outfit is FAB!!!!!!!!!! May I ask how much the VCA ring is? It is TDF!!!




lvpiggy said:


> dorePIG debut (^(oo)^)v
> 
> herve leger dress
> christian louboutin dorepi pumps
> jimmy choo ciggy clutch
> dior beauty earrings
> cartier le baiser du dragon diamond pendant w/ruby beads
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis btf ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and yes, if anyone is wondering, this is, in fact, the exact same dress style as the red one i just bought in LA . . . (^(oo)^)


----------



## blusilv

Gosh I'm super late to this thread, just saw it and I finished all 41 pages at one shot! Love love love your wardrobe piggy, esp this fantastic 08 HL long black dress that you mentioned was your favorite. You look absolutely stunning in it!!


----------



## lvpiggy

sweetfacespout said:


> My wallpaper's are from Designers Guild and I love them. They have a great selection to choose from, definitely my favorite when it comes to wallpapers.
> 
> And Piggy you are fabulous! I am so jealous of your CL/Herve Leger collection.


 


La Vanguardia said:


> :lolots: I hope you find a stockist there because the fabrics and wallpapers are really nice. I would have had my wardrobe room also wallpapered on one wall but it was not possible. Our walls are not flat but have some texture so we can only paint them. To have a wallpaper, we have to redo the entire wall ... I don't think so lol!
> 
> I got my curtains and dressing table chair made with fabrics from Designer's Guild. From afar, my curtains look like they're just printed, but the patterns are actually embroidered.


 
who just ordered cushions from their weekend sale?









_Not _. . . wait, oops . . .  _I did_, said the little piggy! (^(oo)^)


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ LOL! Yay! Fabulous pillows!!!!


----------



## Bitten

Wow *piggy*, that outfit to debut the CLs is perfect!! And the clutch goes so well with the shoes and the jewellery - it all works!


----------



## lvpiggy

It was a beautiful sunny day in piggy paradise today, although somewhat blustery, gusty winds slightly elevated the risk of flying piggies! (*(oo)*)

ted baker brushed leather jacket
coterie rouge camisole
chanel skirt
christian louboutin very jaws
hermès 25cm black swift birkin PHW
chanel black costume necklace
dior beauty earrings 
dior ethnidior sunnies
vc&a oiseaux de paradis ring


----------



## lvpiggy

Perfect Day said:


> the pythons are TDF.
> 
> An idea springs to mind - why not list your favourate items and let us all vote on which items we think look best on you. Just an idea and I know which item will get my vote (a certain Kors jacket)!


 
ohhhh or what about an audience participation day: dress the pig~! perhaps for opening night at the SF Opera this September? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

jenaywins said:


> Oh WOW so crazy... This pic is on the wiki page for HL!!


 


chynaxdawl said:


> yea, i just asked about it on the herve leger thread!


----------



## lvpiggy

*papertiger, KristyDarling, basicandorganic* - thanks for the compliments on the dorePIG! hope you enjoyed the debut outfit too! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> Looooove your Coterie Rouge cami! Well done! Of course the rest of the outfit is divine, too.



thank you so much! it really means a lot to me (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

*papertiger, girlfrommoscow, burberryprncess, mrb4bags, Suzie, naked, baggs, Jeneen, yoglood, basicandorganic, dallas, Vodkaine, xiaoxiao, PurseAddict79, roussel, KristyDarling, may3545, loves, TwiggyStar, Bitten, La Van, crazzee_shopper, flip88, Vintage Leather, cfellis, carlinha, cjy, Perfect Day, butterfly86, Sammyjoe, eggpudding, doloresmia, glitterglo, Birdy,* and of course, my very dear panda: *laurayuki* - many thanks for your constant support & encouragement!! checking in on this thread is always a bright spot in piggy's day thanks to all of your many kind comments! (^(oo)^)v

_note: if I have accidentally left someone off the list, profuse apologies! rest assured the blame should be entirely attributed to rusty CTRL+C / CTRL+V skills, rather than to piggy's lack of appreciation for your contributions! mea culpa, said the little piggy . . . _


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> ^Just fabulous as usual! I just love your VCA ring!


 


Bri 333 said:


> This outfit is FAB!!!!!!!!!! May I ask how much the VCA ring is? It is TDF!!!


 
thanks ladies! \(^(oo)^)/

*Bri 333* - in December 2009 it was $31,900 pre-tax


----------



## lvpiggy

cjy said:


> I MUST have that bracelet!!!!! Love love love it!


 
it's just a twilly + a Clic H bangle! (^(oo)^)

here's the instructions for the twilly flower:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/s...-tell-how-you-use-243603-25.html#post14381383


----------



## mrb4bags

You always look so amazing!!  Love the HL dresses and your CL collection!!
A girl can never have too many pairs of shoes and you have a fabulous collection!!


----------



## rock_girl

*Piggy* -  your HL & CL collections...  your sense of style all together!  I get so many good ideas from this thread.  Between you and Panda_USC, I  have been  inspired to get my first HL.  

I was wondering, do you have any fashion photos of your *Armadillos*?  I just got a pair and am looking for ideas on what to pair them with.  TIA!!


----------



## lvpiggy

rock_girl said:


> *Piggy* -  your HL & CL collections...  your sense of style all together! I get so many good ideas from this thread. Between you and Panda_USC, I have been inspired to get my first HL.
> 
> I was wondering, do you have any fashion photos of your *Armadillos*? I just got a pair and am looking for ideas on what to pair them with. TIA!!


 
YAYYYY welcome to the HL club!!! armadillos look GREAT with HL's . . . . the banding totally matches the look of the dress, KWIM? (^(oo)^) 

which armadillos did you get? that way i can post pix with a similar pair (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bitten

*Piggy* what do you think of these earrings??

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/99087

I like them, I think they're very dramatic and would look great with an LBD, but do they have the necessary *magic* factor to buy them?


----------



## rock_girl

lvpiggy said:


> YAYYYY welcome to the HL club!!! armadillos look GREAT with HL's . . . . the banding totally matches the look of the dress, KWIM? (^(oo)^)
> 
> which armadillos did you get? that way i can post pix with a similar pair (^(oo)^)v


 
I have the blue satin armadillos, and BTW I love your armadillo collection...if only we wore the same size in CLs!  

I'm just diving into the world of HLs, so I think I want to go try on a bunch before taking the plunge.  Any pointers on where to go and sizing (in general)?


----------



## Bri 333

Don't forget about me, I am a new piggy groupie 





lvpiggy said:


> *papertiger, girlfrommoscow, burberryprncess, mrb4bags, Suzie, naked, baggs, Jeneen, yoglood, basicandorganic, dallas, Vodkaine, xiaoxiao, PurseAddict79, roussel, KristyDarling, may3545, loves, TwiggyStar, Bitten, La Van, crazzee_shopper, flip88, Vintage Leather, cfellis, carlinha, cjy, Perfect Day, butterfly86, Sammyjoe, eggpudding, doloresmia, glitterglo, Birdy,* and of course, my very dear panda: *laurayuki* - many thanks for your constant support & encouragement!! checking in on this thread is always a bright spot in piggy's day thanks to all of your many kind comments! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> _note: if I have accidentally left someone off the list, profuse apologies! rest assured the blame should be entirely attributed to rusty CTRL+C / CTRL+V skills, rather than to piggy's lack of appreciation for your contributions! mea culpa, said the little piggy . . . _


----------



## KristyDarling

That lace Chanel skirt is to die for! I love how you styled it with the ladylike, classic bag -- contrasts well with the modern, edgy leather jacket!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> *Piggy* what do you think of these earrings??
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/99087
> 
> I like them, I think they're very dramatic and would look great with an LBD, but do they have the necessary *magic* factor to buy them?



I think they're really pretty close up, but not really worth the price, IPHO - $345 is a LOT for costume jewelry!! you could get 2 pairs of Dior  earrings for that price . . .

My other concern is that in the zoomed-out photo of them on the mannequin, it seems like from a distance you lose the beautiful detailing and are left with a sort of large black clump, KWIM?

Piggy recommends saving your money for something more sparkly - half the fun of an LBD is the license it gives you to wear extra-showy sparkles! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

*bitten*, what about these? they're from the same brand, and similar in silhouette, but i think the colour of the stones will alleviate the "clumpy" look and up the sparkle factor!





http://www.dannijo.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=282&source=shopstyle


----------



## lvpiggy

rock_girl said:


> I have the blue satin armadillos, and BTW I love your armadillo collection...if only we wore the same size in CLs!
> 
> I'm just diving into the world of HLs, so I think I want to go try on a bunch before taking the plunge.  Any pointers on where to go and sizing (in general)?



oh yay! blue satin armadillos are so versatile, IPHO - great for both casual & formal wear (^(oo)^)v

with black x-front herve leger & gucci metallic horsebit clutch





they're one of my go-to pairs for jeans, especially when wearing black/dark grey on top, like this basic black fitted shirt & herve leger cashmere cropped shrug:





as for HL shopping  . . . are you in the Bay Area, like California Bay Area?


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Don't forget about me, I am a new piggy groupie



fear not! piggy will not forget! 

*committing to memory*  

hehe (^(oo)^)v really though, thank you for the many kind compliments you've already posted! remember, piggies are open to constructive criticisms and suggestions as well . . . 

welcome to piggy paradise! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks *KristyDarling* - I actually tried on several jackets before settling on that one . . . didn't want to go overboard with the prim n' proper piggy look (^(oo)~)


----------



## cjy

lvpiggy said:


> oh yay! blue satin armadillos are so versatile, IPHO - great for both casual & formal wear (^(oo)^)v
> 
> with black x-front herve leger & gucci metallic horsebit clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're one of my go-to pairs for jeans, especially when wearing black/dark grey on top, like this basic black fitted shirt & herve leger cashmere cropped shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for HL shopping . . . are you in the Bay Area, like California Bay Area?


 You look like a model!!!!
Those jeans are AMAZING on you! Who are they by?? Are they petite??


----------



## ahertz

I love that HL shrug! I know this isn't the first time you've posted it, but it looks great with jeans (and obvs. armadillos).


----------



## rock_girl

lvpiggy said:


> oh yay! blue satin armadillos are so versatile, IPHO - great for both casual & formal wear (^(oo)^)v


 
Piggy - Thanks so much for the ideas!  I was hoping they could go both casual and formal...you definately confirmed that they can.   I wondered about pairing them with an LBD...but didn't think it would work due to the old addage of not wearing navy and black together.  _Must rethink old addages..._



lvpiggy said:


> as for HL shopping . . . are you in the Bay Area, like California Bay Area?


 
Yup, that would be my back yard!  Or maybe side yard...I am in the East Bay.


----------



## lvpiggy

cjy said:


> You look like a model!!!!
> Those jeans are AMAZING on you! Who are they by?? Are they petite??



thank you!! (^(oo)^) they're 575 denim, one of the few brands to offer a size 23 . . .  recall though that piggy's got a freakishly long inseam, proportionally speaking (29"). combined with my perpetual 120mm heels i require a 33" inseam or thereabouts, and thus wear regular length jeans & trousers (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

ahertz said:


> I love that HL shrug! I know this isn't the first time you've posted it, but it looks great with jeans (and obvs. armadillos).



thank you darling! i do love my HL shrug - it's super warm, and i like that it keeps my arms free and doesn't overwhelm my frame with too much fabric . . . my friend calls it my "little pig riding hood"


----------



## lvpiggy

rock_girl said:


> Piggy - Thanks so much for the ideas!  I was hoping they could go both casual and formal...you definately confirmed that they can.   I wondered about pairing them with an LBD...but didn't think it would work due to the old addage of not wearing navy and black together.  _Must rethink old addages..._
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that would be my back yard!  Or maybe side yard...I am in the East Bay.



you do know piggy paradise is in your side yard, don't you? 

definitely go to the Herve Leger store in the Westfield shopping center on Market . . . you'll have to go into the mall to get to it, unfortunately . . . oh, how little piggies detest that part (>(oo)<)`

most painless way is to park in the 5th & mission garage & walk thru bloomingdale's, the Herve Leger is on the first floor right outside the bloomie's mall entrance, across from hugo boss. they'll be able to help you with sizing at the store; generally, i would say if you wear a 00 or small 0, you'll be an XXS in most styles. usually those who wear 0/2/small 4 are probably XS. however, the sizing does vary from style to style, depending on your body shape; sometimes XXS is too big for me (especially around the hip or stomach area), whereas in others I take an XS in order to avoid looking like a small pork sausage (^(oo)^)


----------



## rock_girl

^^ Thanks!  I had a vague idea the piggy paradise was somewhere out there...   I'll check out HL next time I'm in the city.  I don't mind walking through the Westfield...great people watching!  KWIM!


----------



## lvpiggy

rock_girl said:


> ^^ Thanks!  I had a vague idea the piggy paradise was somewhere out there...   I'll check out HL next time I'm in the city.  I don't mind walking through the Westfield...great people watching!  KWIM!




maybe you'll see a piggy "in the wild!"


----------



## AmberLeBon

love the blue cl's and black dress!, if I may ask about what exercise you take? which type because you have an amazing figure??


----------



## lvpiggy

AmberLeBon said:


> love the blue cl's and black dress!, if I may ask about what exercise you take? which type because you have an amazing figure??



thank you!! i actually used to weigh a lot more than I do now . . . you can read about my weight loss timeline & maintenance strategy here

for a fun suggestion for daily exercise (^(oo)~) take a look at this post


----------



## lvpiggy

piggy's got some PIGLLOWS! (^(oo)~)







center one is old but the others are the ones i ordered from designer's guild - thanks *la van* for the suggestion!


----------



## girliceclimber

^^Beautiful pillows!  And it looks like your couch is a (big) piggy too, with that face on it!  So cute!


----------



## steffe

hi piggy,
i love your thread.  i came back to read it once in a while. what caught my eyes the most this time, are those two chairs you just got. oh, the cl pumps with chain details... their luxurious looks are breathtaking...

you look great as always,


----------



## mavsun

oh my, how come there is so hot yet delicate body in this world? *Piggy*, you are an inspiration.


----------



## KristyDarling

Those pillows are beautiful! They really pop and the colors complement each other so well. I am a sucker for pink and green shade combos.


----------



## lvpiggy

blu217 said:


> Thanks for the deets, Piggy! I have the opposite problem; oh how I wish I didn't get callouses, blisters, sore spots from rubbing (top of foot AND bottom!) and cramping from heels... I so love the refined look of a beautiful heel and your shoe collection is simply fabu!



oh dear! i totally meant to respond earlier to this  . . . have you tried friction block? it's a lifesaver - just rub it on your foot wherever you have rubbing problems, and off you go, blister free! it's little too, so you can carry it in your handbag and reapply as needed (^(oo)^)v

http://www.drugstore.com/qxp163404_333181_sespider_1_1/band_aid/active_friction_block_stick.htm


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day in piggy paradise today, although somewhat blustery, gusty winds slightly elevated the risk of flying piggies! (*(oo)*)
> 
> ted baker brushed leather jacket
> coterie rouge camisole
> chanel skirt
> christian louboutin very jaws
> hermès 25cm black swift birkin PHW
> chanel black costume necklace
> dior beauty earrings
> dior ethnidior sunnies
> vc&a oiseaux de paradis ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?
> attachmentid=1142855&stc=1&d=1277876022




DorePig is tres chic - but I adore that skirt on you.  All of your outfits are elegant and edgy.  Divine!  

(of course, I am lusting after your birdie and your dragon...)


----------



## cjy

Piggy, looking at this thread is for fun that Vouge!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> I think they're really pretty close up, but not really worth the price, IPHO - $345 is a LOT for costume jewelry!! you could get 2 pairs of Dior  earrings for that price . . .
> 
> My other concern is that in the zoomed-out photo of them on the mannequin, it seems like from a distance you lose the beautiful detailing and are left with a sort of large black clump, KWIM?
> 
> Piggy recommends saving your money for something more sparkly - half the fun of an LBD is the license it gives you to wear extra-showy sparkles! (^(oo)^)



Thanks for your feedback *piggy*! You're right, they do have potential to 'clump' from a distance. Not something I want, really...

I'm in the mood for 'cocktail' earrings - something fabulous and costume-y. I've been checking out Dior online but there's no store near me...annoyance!

I love the alternatives you found, they are definitely the sort of thing I'm looking for, deco and sparkly! Mind you, it's the middle of winter here at the moment, so nights out are a bit on hold at the moment - oh well, lots of time to spend looking for the right pair!


----------



## marie-lou

I really really love your style. You always look amazing!!


----------



## lvpiggy

*girliceclimber, steffe, marie-lou *- thank you for your very sweet compliments! much appreciated by one (1) small pig in piggy paradise (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

mavsun said:


> oh my, how come there is so hot yet delicate body in this world? *Piggy*, you are an inspiration.



thank you *mavsun*!! 

 

woo! piggy blush level = very high!


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> Those pillows are beautiful! They really pop and the colors complement each other so well.* I am a sucker for pink and green shade combos*.



me too!! my sitting area has had a green theme for some time, but one day i was looking around and thought "this decor scheme needs some *FUCHSIA*!!" now my sitting area is complete - and the new pillows are ever so smooshy and comfortable for small piggies to nap on! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> DorePig is tres chic - but I adore that skirt on you.  All of your outfits are elegant and edgy.  Divine!
> 
> (of course, I am lusting after your birdie and your dragon...)



thank you *Vintage*!! you always have such nice things to say, and what's even nicer is how often you say them!  (^(oo)^)

PS - when are you going to break down and get the bird?!?!?!? we're all waiting you know . . . perhaps we had ought to start a betting pool


----------



## lvpiggy

cjy said:


> Piggy, looking at this thread is for fun that Vouge!



thank you *cjy*!!!  

incidentally . . . it has come to piggy's attention that some tpf members may have been posting while under the influence lately. . . you wouldn't happen to know anything about that, would you . . . ? 

:lolots: piggy is so very sorry, i couldn't resist!!! hope you're not mad (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> Thanks for your feedback *piggy*! You're right, they do have potential to 'clump' from a distance. Not something I want, really...
> 
> I'm in the mood for 'cocktail' earrings - something fabulous and costume-y. I've been checking out Dior online but there's no store near me...annoyance!
> 
> I love the alternatives you found, they are definitely the sort of thing I'm looking for, deco and sparkly! Mind you, it's the middle of winter here at the moment, so nights out are a bit on hold at the moment - oh well, lots of time to spend looking for the right pair!



no worries! i love helping other people shop! MY SO always says I'm a champion shopper: if can be purchased, piggy will find it! Like digging for shopping truffles (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

T-4 days to Vegas and piggy can't decide what to bring!

quickly, EVERYONE PANIC!


----------



## doloresmia

lvpiggy said:


> T-4 days to Vegas and piggy can't decide what to bring!
> 
> quickly, EVERYONE PANIC!



do we get a preview of potential outfits?


----------



## Bitten

doloresmia said:


> *do we get a preview of potential outfits?*


 
I second, the motion is on the floor!

Break down your packing by days *piggy *:

Day 1: travel

Day 2: etc

Can't wait to see piggy luggage - are you a capsule wardrobe packer or a lavish 6+ suitcases girl?!


----------



## lvpiggy

doloresmia said:


> do we get a preview of potential outfits?





Bitten said:


> I second, the motion is on the floor!
> 
> Break down your packing by days *piggy *:
> 
> Day 1: travel
> 
> Day 2: etc
> 
> Can't wait to see piggy luggage - are you a capsule wardrobe packer or a lavish 6+ suitcases girl?!



capital idea, said the little piggy! woo! what fun! (^(oo)^)v

the schedule: 


Saturday
early AM flight
begin 24 (72??) hour champagne diet upon boarding - love that song: "i am on a 24 hour champagne diet, spending while i'm sipping, i encourage you to try it!" hehe . . . what? I do! (^(oo)^)
check in to MOLV
piggy naps until her friends arrive in late afternoon
dinner at Twist
photos for tpf (^(oo)~)
happy piggy dancing

Sunday
recover from Saturday overindulgence with bloody mary next to pool
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH~!!! economists puzzled by inexplicable jump in consumer spending 
eating occurs at some point, i presume (^(oo)^)
more photos for tpf!
more happy piggy dancing!
midnight snack

Monday
spa detox
further shopping & consumption of food
miss return flight Monday evening; re-book for tuesday
return to MOLV for 3rd evening (it's book 2 nights get 1 free! woo~!)
photograph new purchases, respond to posts on tpf

Tuesday
back to pigpen!

 
unsurprisingly, my natural piggy instinct would be to travel with the full complement of sartorial options, including hatbox, just to complete the proper form . . . as well as an elegant dressing trunk where a little piggy would be able to properly_ faire son maquillage_ . . . 

. . . alas, sad tales of checked baggage never seen again by its original owners precludes us from indulging the aforementioned whims in the course of commercial air travel! thus, i'm afraid we'll have to limit ourselves to whatever can fit in:


a kate spade rollaway (standard overhead bin size);
a ferragamo tote; and
an hermès 26cm lindy






yes, yes, not nearly as exciting as the dressing trunk, i know . . . but there's still some fun to be had with piggy's luggage. . . . 



surprise! hehe \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## Mayki

Piggy, do you like using totes when you go travelling?  I'm looking for a nice bag to use when I go on holiday but can't think of anything that would work - ideally it would be light, roomy and have a good/zipper closure.  Would you recommend that Ferramgo or maybe something else?


----------



## lvpiggy

Mayki said:


> Piggy, do you like using totes when you go travelling?  I'm looking for a nice bag to use when I go on holiday but can't think of anything that would work - ideally it would be light, roomy and have a good/zipper closure.  Would you recommend that Ferramgo or maybe something else?



i would very enthusiastically recommend the ferragamo for travel!! it really holds a ton of stuff.  i can fit


25cm birkin (in its dustbag)
netbook (sony p-series) & charger
quart-sized bag of  liquids
sunglasses in their case
book
ipod
camera
folded shawl/wrap
cash, ID, keys, card case, powder, lip balm, mobile, cigarettes, lighter, etc. - typical handbag stuff
in a pinch, one pair of heels (although it  refuses to zip if i put in the heels )
however, it's very annoying to haul an oversized tote around on holiday, even if  it's light. the extra bulk & having to root around for things in a  cavernous jumble aren't worth the trouble!~ 

what I suggest instead (and always do myself), is to pack a smaller/lighter bag inside your large travel tote for use at your destination; you'll find it actually takes up very little extra space. the trick is to pack things inside the smaller bag, before packing it into the bigger bag! I usually do something like this:


jewelry roll at bottom of small bag
small clothing items (socks, tank tops, etc) used as stuffing to maintain small bag's shape
small bag into dustbag, into travel tote
 
the leather is seriously indestructible - i'm constantly stuffing it under the seat in front of me, smooshing it into the overhead bin, losing it overboard as i'm wheeling my rollaway, etc . . . . still looks fine! i just give it a good conditioning after each trip and it's happy (^(oo)^)

piggy took some photos for you! here's the bag empty:





and with the 2 boxes inside of it:


----------



## Mayki

Wow - that's so helpful - thank you Piggy.  I can't believe how much it fits inside.  Is it a new tote (ie still available)?  Look like it would be a great work bag too!


----------



## lvpiggy

Mayki said:


> Wow - that's so helpful - thank you Piggy.  I can't believe how much it fits inside.  Is it a new tote (ie still available)?  Look like it would be a great work bag too!



it is indeed a great work bag (^(oo)^)v

unfortunately, i got it a couple of years ago, so they no longer have the exact style, but ferragamo tends to stick with classic silhouettes, so i'm sure you can find something similar. I would recommend a bag with an east/west orientation (i.e. "landscape" rather than "portrait") as it's easier to both pack and find things inside. I also find leather far more durable than canvas, especially the leather that has a bit of a grain/texture to it

HTH!


----------



## lvpiggy

time for more audience participation!! (^(oo)^)

I can't decide whether I'd rather bring my:


*rouge H *shiny croc birkin with gold hardware; _or_
*graphite *matte croc lindy with palladium hardware
here are the pros and cons of each, as I see them:

*Rouge H*:
Pros:


still my absolute #1 UHG & most beloved bag
it's a little on the flashy side for SF, so I don't carry it as often as I'd like
matches with my new dorePIGs, if I decide to bring them (^(oo)^)
Cons:


the gold hardware doesn't really match any of my jewelry, which is all white gold / platinum
more difficult to coordinate with clothing & footwear
*Graphite*:
Pros:


very easy to mix & match outfits & footwear
holds more stuff, which is helpful in Vegas since returning to hotel rooms can be such a trek there
has a shoulder strap in addition to handles
 Cons:


awkward shape can be difficult to deal with at restaurants and in crowded areas
will need daily twilly wrap on handles (i'm paranoid about the matte finish going shiny)


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Rouge H!!! If you don't have the right jewelry to match, well then, I guess you'll just have to *buy some new gold blingage in Vegas!*    And in my book, red is the "neutral" of colors and matches with almost everything!


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Rouge H!!! If you don't have the right jewelry to match, well then, I guess you'll just have to *buy some new gold blingage in Vegas!*    And in my book, red is the "neutral" of colors and matches with almost everything!



hehe . . . unfortunately even my jewelry SA's agree gold is not very flattering for piggies


----------



## Cates

My vote is for the Rouge H!  If it's a bit flashy for SF, it will be perfect for Vegas!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Rouge H! Rouge H!*


----------



## lvpiggy

wow, it's 3-0 for rouge H so far!!! 

this is far more exciting than the world cup v(^(oo)^)v


----------



## ladystara

I vote for Rouge H also!!  I'm new to the thread but I love your outfits!!


----------



## Tamarind

Use the rouge H and don't think too much about the hardware/jewelry thing.  
I am all for using something that doesn't otherwise get used as much where i live, as it's so refreshing that way.


----------



## Bri 333

This sound perfect!!! How often does Piggy go to the spa and what does litlle piggies get done when at the spa? I think I need to get more into going to the spa. 





lvpiggy said:


> capital idea, said the little piggy! woo! what fun! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> the schedule:
> 
> 
> Saturday
> early AM flight
> begin 24 (72??) hour champagne diet upon boarding - love that song: "i am on a 24 hour champagne diet, spending while i'm sipping, i encourage you to try it!" hehe . . . what? I do! (^(oo)^)
> check in to MOLV
> piggy naps until her friends arrive in late afternoon
> dinner at Twist
> photos for tpf (^(oo)~)
> happy piggy dancing
> 
> Sunday
> recover from Saturday overindulgence with bloody mary next to pool
> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH~!!! economists puzzled by inexplicable jump in consumer spending
> eating occurs at some point, i presume (^(oo)^)
> more photos for tpf!
> more happy piggy dancing!
> midnight snack
> 
> Monday
> spa detox
> further shopping & consumption of food
> miss return flight Monday evening; re-book for tuesday
> return to MOLV for 3rd evening (it's book 2 nights get 1 free! woo~!)
> photograph new purchases, respond to posts on tpf
> 
> Tuesday
> back to pigpen!
> 
> unsurprisingly, my natural piggy instinct would be to travel with the full complement of sartorial options, including hatbox, just to complete the proper form . . . as well as an elegant dressing trunk where a little piggy would be able to properly_ faire son maquillage_ . . .
> 
> . . . alas, sad tales of checked baggage never seen again by its original owners precludes us from indulging the aforementioned whims in the course of commercial air travel! thus, i'm afraid we'll have to limit ourselves to whatever can fit in:
> 
> 
> a kate spade rollaway (standard overhead bin size);
> a ferragamo tote; and
> an hermès 26cm lindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes, not nearly as exciting as the dressing trunk, i know . . . but there's still some fun to be had with piggy's luggage. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> surprise! hehe \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## Bri 333

Any hints on your upcoming Vegas loot 




lvpiggy said:


> hehe . . . unfortunately even my jewelry SA's agree gold is not very flattering for piggies


----------



## papertiger

I dream of one day having this problem 

Another vote for the Rouge H if you can think ahead on the outfits but I'm sure you will look as piggy-perfect as ever which ever you choose.




lvpiggy said:


> time for more audience participation!! (^(oo)^)
> 
> I can't decide whether I'd rather bring my:
> 
> 
> *rouge H *shiny croc birkin with gold hardware; _or_
> *graphite *matte croc lindy with palladium hardware
> here are the pros and cons of each, as I see them:
> 
> *Rouge H*:
> Pros:
> 
> 
> still my absolute #1 UHG & most beloved bag
> it's a little on the flashy side for SF, so I don't carry it as often as I'd like
> matches with my new dorePIGs, if I decide to bring them (^(oo)^)
> Cons:
> 
> 
> the gold hardware doesn't really match any of my jewelry, which is all white gold / platinum
> more difficult to coordinate with clothing & footwear
> *Graphite*:
> Pros:
> 
> 
> very easy to mix & match outfits & footwear
> holds more stuff, which is helpful in Vegas since returning to hotel rooms can be such a trek there
> has a shoulder strap in addition to handles
> Cons:
> 
> 
> awkward shape can be difficult to deal with at restaurants and in crowded areas
> will need daily twilly wrap on handles (i'm paranoid about the matte finish going shiny)


----------



## rosasharn78

Another vote for the Rouge H.  I think it would be perfect for Vegas!


----------



## lvpiggy

ladystara said:


> I vote for Rouge H also!!  I'm new to the thread but I love your outfits!!





Tamarind said:


> Use the rouge H and don't think too much about the hardware/jewelry thing.
> I am all for using something that doesn't otherwise get used as much where i live, as it's so refreshing that way.





papertiger said:


> I dream of one day having this problem
> 
> Another vote for the Rouge H if you can think ahead on the outfits but I'm sure you will look as piggy-perfect as ever which ever you choose.





rosasharn78 said:


> Another vote for the Rouge H.  I think it would be perfect for Vegas!



7-0 for rouge H~!! i suppose we can close the poll soon and move on to the outfit-planning stages? (^(oo)^)


----------



## TwiggyStar

Rouge H!!! Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Bitten

A late vote for rouge h *piggy*, bust that baby out and wear her with pride!

As an aside, I LOVE the fact that you consider the hardware on your bags when coordinating jewellery/outfits! Makes me feel less weird for doing it as well!!

Thank you so much for the luggage pics - I love a well-organised traveller and that SF tote is DIVINE. You will look so chic strolling through the airport!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> This sound perfect!!! How often does Piggy go to the spa and what does litlle piggies get done when at the spa? I think I need to get more into going to the spa.



Weekly massages are an absolute must for happy little piggies!  After  the massage, I like to dip into the hot tub or spend some quiet time in  the steam room . . . not a huge sauna fan though . . . feels too much  like an oven . . . what if we end up with roast pork? ( ' (oo) ' )  Finally, a nice cup of herbal tea in the darkened relaxation room, and  piggy's ready to go home and climb into bed! (-(oo)-) .....[FONT=&quot]zzz[/FONT]

These days, I have a standing appointment with the same MT every week,  but it took me many months to find her! I tried so many different spas, I  even had a little series going on Yelp - Piggy's Luxe Spa Tour!  (^(oo)^)v

When I travel, on the other hand, I usually get treatments, like wraps  or scrubs. Since my regular MT is slowly working to resolve my chronic /  recurring issues, I want to avoid having an unfamiliar MT throw things  off track, KWIM?


----------



## basicandorganic

ROUGE H!!! 

Or both... that's impossible though, isn't it? 

I also like to have my bag hardware match my jewelry yay!

Could you wear minimal jewelry?  Or find a *perfectperfectperfect* piece of jewelry to wear it with? I mean gold comes in different shades and sizes! 
I would take the Birkin anyway! The shape will be easier to carry, non? And it's not matte so you don't have to worry about wrapping the handles! And it's so.... Vegas-y!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Any hints on your upcoming Vegas loot



nothing in mind, actually  . . . however, it seems the old adage doesn't hold true for very small pigs, as what happens in vegas most definitely does not stay there - it usually gets shipped to the pigpen!


----------



## lvpiggy

10-0 for ROUGE H!! I think we have a winner! (^(oo)^)/

On to phase 2: daytime footwear & apparel! 

stay tuned - piggy will be back soon with photos! this is so fun! it's like having a dozen friends over to help me pack, only I don't have to worry about anything getting broken (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> A late vote for rouge h *piggy*, bust that baby out and wear her with pride!
> 
> As an aside, I LOVE the fact that you consider the hardware on your bags when coordinating jewellery/outfits! Makes me feel less weird for doing it as well!!
> 
> Thank you so much for the luggage pics - I love a well-organised traveller and that SF tote is DIVINE. You will look so chic strolling through the airport!



thank you *bitten*!! and extra thanks for second-ing the motion for piggy's participatory public packing project!

btw . . . are there really people who don't coordinate hardware with jewellery???


----------



## lvpiggy

basicandorganic said:


> ROUGE H!!!
> 
> Or both... that's impossible though, isn't it?
> 
> I also like to have my bag hardware match my jewelry yay!
> 
> Could you wear minimal jewelry?  Or find a *perfectperfectperfect* piece of jewelry to wear it with? I mean gold comes in different shades and sizes!
> I would take the Birkin anyway! The shape will be easier to carry, non? And it's not matte so you don't have to worry about wrapping the handles! And it's so.... Vegas-y!



hehe you're so cute (^(oo)^)v

unfortunately the major impediment is the van cleef & arpels BoP ring, which I wear every day. I wonder how it works once someone is engaged/married? 

Anyone who wears an engagement ring want to chime in? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> thank you *bitten*!! and extra thanks for second-ing the motion for piggy's participatory public packing project!
> 
> *btw . . . are there really people who don't coordinate hardware with jewellery???*


 
Apparently yes.  I know.


----------



## sonya

Wow. That is an incredible bag, so chic and functional!




lvpiggy said:


> i would very enthusiastically recommend the ferragamo for travel!! it really holds a ton of stuff.  i can fit
> 
> 
> 25cm birkin (in its dustbag)
> netbook (sony p-series) & charger
> quart-sized bag of  liquids
> sunglasses in their case
> book
> ipod
> camera
> folded shawl/wrap
> cash, ID, keys, card case, powder, lip balm, mobile, cigarettes, lighter, etc. - typical handbag stuff
> in a pinch, one pair of heels (although it  refuses to zip if i put in the heels )
> however, it's very annoying to haul an oversized tote around on holiday, even if  it's light. the extra bulk & having to root around for things in a  cavernous jumble aren't worth the trouble!~
> 
> what I suggest instead (and always do myself), is to pack a smaller/lighter bag inside your large travel tote for use at your destination; you'll find it actually takes up very little extra space. the trick is to pack things inside the smaller bag, before packing it into the bigger bag! I usually do something like this:
> 
> 
> jewelry roll at bottom of small bag
> small clothing items (socks, tank tops, etc) used as stuffing to maintain small bag's shape
> small bag into dustbag, into travel tote
> 
> the leather is seriously indestructible - i'm constantly stuffing it under the seat in front of me, smooshing it into the overhead bin, losing it overboard as i'm wheeling my rollaway, etc . . . . still looks fine! i just give it a good conditioning after each trip and it's happy (^(oo)^)
> 
> piggy took some photos for you! here's the bag empty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the 2 boxes inside of it:


----------



## Bri 333

This is good to know. I get them monthly and it doesn't seem to be enough with my lifestyle  No wonder I am so stressed out, I am only getting 1/4 of the massages that I should be  So your MT is at an actual spa? When traveling, did you find a good spa in San Diego? 




lvpiggy said:


> Weekly massages are an absolute must for happy little piggies! After the massage, I like to dip into the hot tub or spend some quiet time in the steam room . . . not a huge sauna fan though . . . feels too much like an oven . . . what if we end up with roast pork? ( ' (oo) ' ) Finally, a nice cup of herbal tea in the darkened relaxation room, and piggy's ready to go home and climb into bed! (-(oo)-) .....[FONT=&quot]zzz[/FONT]
> 
> These days, I have a standing appointment with the same MT every week, but it took me many months to find her! I tried so many different spas, I even had a little series going on Yelp - Piggy's Luxe Spa Tour! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> When I travel, on the other hand, I usually get treatments, like wraps or scrubs. Since my regular MT is slowly working to resolve my chronic / recurring issues, I want to avoid having an unfamiliar MT throw things off track, KWIM?


----------



## lvpiggy

dorePIG gone _casual_?!?!?!  indeed, said the little piggy! (^(oo)^)

aqua vi t-shirt
575 denim skinny jeans
christian louboutin dorepi(g)s
hermès matte graphite nilo croc 26cm lindy
hermès jeu des omnibus twilly










this little piggy needs a haircut! (>(oo)<)` off to the sink i go (^(oo)^)v

 . . . on second thought, maybe best to wait until _after _vegas  . . . .


----------



## BITNB

so cute!!


----------



## LH405

Wow Piggy look at that hair! I love the t and skinnies with the Dorepis! And the H...well I don't need any words to express my joy.


----------



## Jeneen

Cute new outfit with the jeans - very sexy. 

I love your Vegas schedule - have fun on your trip!

Love your new sofa pillows.

Do you cut your own hair *piggy*?


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> btw . . . are there really people who don't coordinate hardware with jewellery???



*YES! ME!!!!!! *Sad, but true lol! 

By the way piggy, I love how you pack ... so organized! Can't wait to see your Vegas outfits!


----------



## Tamarind

I don't coordinate hardware with jewelry either.  Most of my jewelry is white gold/platinum, but I have a few gold pieces here and there.  I have a few things with two or three-tone metal as part of their design like a two-tone watch, a gold charm bracelet with lots of charms in both tones, and a big bangle with yellow, white and pink gold.  When I wear these pieces I feel I can safely ignore my bags' hardware. 
   I think there can be situations though when it might not look great, e.g. if the jewelry is very prominent, or in the case of a very large metal belt buckle.  I just haven't had that problem yet.


----------



## AmberLeBon

love the ferragamo tote piggy!

have a pigtacular trip and look fwd to seeing your piggy piccies!


----------



## rock_girl

lvpiggy said:


> hehe you're so cute (^(oo)^)v
> 
> unfortunately the major impediment is the van cleef & arpels BoP ring, which I wear every day. I wonder how it works once someone is engaged/married?
> 
> Anyone who wears an engagement ring want to chime in? (^(oo)^)v


 
While I don't have the VCA in question, I do  big/fun statement rings.  The solution to the wedding ring vs. statement ring conundrum is one of three things (at least for this gal):

1) Wedding ring on normal hand and statement ring on other hand (as with piggy's, rock_girl's look swallow in yellow gold so all rings are platinum/silver/white gold)
2) Small, low profile wedding band to wear in lieu of engagement/wedding ring so that statement ring can be accommodated without clashing
3)  Lots of rings that fit the wedding ring finger and a DH who doesn't mind a wife with the need to constantly change up which ring is worn on said finger

I employ all three scenarios based on my mood for the day.  Plus, DH doesn't mind and it gives him confidence that anything in my style of bling will get worn via rotation.  HTH!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

piggy, ps, meant to ask, what size is your Lindy? it looks the perfect size?


----------



## lkrp123

Yes, yes, I must know too! How do you cut your own hair piggy?


----------



## Bitten

Fabulous outfit *piggy* - there is such satisfaction from taking a glamourous accessory and coordinating it with a more casual outfit. It's the height of sartorial skill!

I love your itinerary for Vegas - quick fabulous trips away are so refreshing in the middle of the year. I've just come back from a  lightening weekend to Sydney and it was GREAT!!


----------



## basicandorganic

AmberLeBon said:


> piggy, ps, meant to ask, what size is your Lindy? it looks the perfect size?



I hope you don't mind me answering for piggy but I think her Lindy is 26cm.  I really want a 26cm Lindy.


----------



## Bitten

^^^ It looks like a great size.


----------



## lvpiggy

sonya said:


> Wow. That is an incredible bag, so chic and functional!



thank you!~  i always say ferragamo doesn't get enough credit . . .  it's the best place to buy those understated basics that every collection needs, especially as their after-sales service is excellent. I'd used my old Ferragamo key/change purse daily for years, and the zipper pull (which I admittedly had a habit of using as a handle to swing the item jauntily about when bored ) had finally fallen off. When I went to the store to buy a new one, I pulled it out to show them what I was looking for, the SA offered to send it in for a free repair instead! 

I still use it every day; I think it's nearly 10 years old!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> This is good to know. I get them monthly and it doesn't seem to be enough with my lifestyle  No wonder I am so stressed out, I am only getting 1/4 of the massages that I should be  So your MT is at an actual spa? When traveling, did you find a good spa in San Diego?



heavens! yes - you must rectify this acute massage therapy deficiency! quickly - to the spa without delay! (^(oo)~)

my MT is actually at a smaller establishment that does massage only (no amenities), but I have a membership at a day spa down the street which gives me unlimited access to all amenities there. so, after my massage I just tumble down to the big spa to play in the hot tub & steam room 

I find that the bigger chain spas don't usually have very good MT's; turnover is often very high and schedules are shifted around, so it's hard to establish any kind of routine with one MT, KWIM? My MT actually owns her establishment, so I'm pretty sure she's not planning to quit anytime soon (^(oo)^)

As I've never been to San Diego, I most unfortunately don't have any rec's for you there (>(oo)<)`


----------



## lvpiggy

BITNB said:


> so cute!!





LH405 said:


> Wow Piggy look at that hair! I love the t and skinnies with the Dorepis! And the H...well I don't need any words to express my joy.





AmberLeBon said:


> love the ferragamo tote piggy!
> 
> have a pigtacular trip and look fwd to seeing your piggy piccies!





hehe . . . piggy piccies! i like it!


----------



## lvpiggy

Jeneen said:


> Cute new outfit with the jeans - very sexy.
> 
> I love your Vegas schedule - have fun on your trip!
> 
> Love your new sofa pillows.
> 
> Do you cut your own hair *piggy*?





lkrp123 said:


> Yes, yes, I must know too! How do you cut your own hair piggy?



thanks!! (^(oo)^)v

piggies do, in fact, cut their own hair! (^(oo)^) at my old office, we established that I spent less on my hair than any of my coworkers, including the guys! hehe . . . all I need is a bottle of shampoo & a bottle of conditioner every other month, and my trusty haircut scissors!  

(^(oo)^)x look, a piggy with scissors! snip snip!


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> *YES! ME!!!!!! *Sad, but true lol!
> 
> By the way piggy, I love how you pack ... so organized! Can't wait to see your Vegas outfits!





Tamarind said:


> I don't coordinate hardware with jewelry either.  Most of my jewelry is white gold/platinum, but I have a few gold pieces here and there.  I have a few things with two or three-tone metal as part of their design like a two-tone watch, a gold charm bracelet with lots of charms in both tones, and a big bangle with yellow, white and pink gold.  When I wear these pieces I feel I can safely ignore my bags' hardware.
> I think there can be situations though when it might not look great, e.g. if the jewelry is very prominent, or in the case of a very large metal belt buckle.  I just haven't had that problem yet.





rock_girl said:


> While I don't have the VCA in question, I do  big/fun statement rings.  The solution to the wedding ring vs. statement ring conundrum is one of three things (at least for this gal):
> 
> 1) Wedding ring on normal hand and statement ring on other hand (as with piggy's, rock_girl's look swallow in yellow gold so all rings are platinum/silver/white gold)
> 2) Small, low profile wedding band to wear in lieu of engagement/wedding ring so that statement ring can be accommodated without clashing
> 3)  Lots of rings that fit the wedding ring finger and a DH who doesn't mind a wife with the need to constantly change up which ring is worn on said finger
> 
> I employ all three scenarios based on my mood for the day.  Plus, DH doesn't mind and it gives him confidence that anything in my style of bling will get worn via rotation.  HTH!!



thanks for your input!!! i learn so many new things every day on tpf (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

AmberLeBon said:


> piggy, ps, meant to ask, what size is your Lindy? it looks the perfect size?





basicandorganic said:


> I hope you don't mind me answering for piggy but I think her Lindy is 26cm.  I really want a 26cm Lindy.





Bitten said:


> ^^^ It looks like a great size.



that's correct, she is the 26cm baby lindy (of course )


----------



## AmberLeBon

basicandorganic said:


> I hope you don't mind me answering for piggy but I think her Lindy is 26cm.  I really want a 26cm Lindy.


 

Thankyou!! it is an ideal size!

piggy, I really like your key purse too, right now I have a prada key fob but it doesnt protect my keys so birkins can get interior scratches, I was looking at getting a H Bee Bop but now ive seen the ferragamo im going to try and locate one when im next in ferragamo - thankyou for sharing!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on going to Vegas!! Have a wonderful time I just love that town! Add me for the Rouge H! Love your packing style!


----------



## lvpiggy

OK! I've put together a few options for day outfits - any and all constructive criticisms are welcome! I won't be offended - sometimes it takes an objective outsider to point out that we're about to leave the house looking like a pigtastrophe (^(oo)^)

The salient points to keep in mind:


I'd like to bring 3, or at most 4 pairs of shoes; I need my espadrilles for the pool, so 2-3 pairs will need to cover day & evening wear for the trip
The girls I'm going with are on the more casual side; I expect they'll probably be in sundresses or shorts for the most part. In other words, this is not the crowd with which to break out the Dior sheath or Chanel suit for day wear, unless I want to look like their chaperone, KWIM? (^(oo)^)
If you see a different combination that you think would work better (a top with a different skirt & shoes, etc), feel free to make suggestions. I'll photograph suggested combos and add them to the list so we can all see (^(oo)^)v

*Daytime Outfit A*:





*
Daytime Outfit B*





*Daytime Outfit C





Daytime Outfit D





Daytime Outfit E




*


----------



## lvpiggy

*Daytime Outfit F





Daytime Outfit G:




*


----------



## lvpiggy

hehe . . . clothes always look so funny if you just lay them flat on the ground, don't they?


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> hehe . . . clothes always look so funny if you just lay them flat on the ground, don't they?



Yes, they do! 

Personally, I love outfits A, B and C - denim is such a great part of your wardrobe *piggy*, the denim mini is an absolute must IMO!

Love the CLs BTW, have just celebrated with a new pair myself - oh my yes!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love ALL the outfits

I would go with - A, E, G.

I agree with Bitten, you have to pack your denim mini!


----------



## AmberLeBon

oh this is fun! I would pick A,C,G????? 

lol re ;wear a chanel suit and look like their chaperone!!:lolots:

I love the cl's too - didnt realise they are a blue colour at the back - tdf!!


----------



## Mininana

A, C, F, G

and I don't  know maybe it's me, but I prefer VPs on miniskirt more than pointy heels... 


Gorgeous ruffled/tiered skirt! what brand is it?


----------



## lvpiggy

woo! outfit A takes an early unanimous lead! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Mininana said:


> A, C, F, G
> 
> and I don't  know maybe it's me, but I prefer VPs on miniskirt more than pointy heels...
> 
> 
> *Gorgeous ruffled/tiered skirt! what brand is it?*



thank you! they're from topshop (^(oo)^)


----------



## basicandorganic

I like B, C and G!


----------



## lvpiggy

Mininana said:


> A, C, F, G
> 
> *and I don't  know maybe it's me, but I prefer VPs on miniskirt more than pointy heels...*
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ruffled/tiered skirt! what brand is it?



hmm, an excellent point! I really want to bring the dorePIGs though! what would you suggest I pair them with? What about with this dark blue dress? 






This is the weather forecast . . . so I think pants are out (>(oo)<)`


----------



## lvpiggy

woo!!! A, C and G are tied!! this is so exciting (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> Yes, they do!
> 
> Personally, I love outfits A, B and C - denim is such a great part of your wardrobe *piggy*, the denim mini is an absolute must IMO!
> 
> Love the CLs BTW, have *just celebrated with a new pair myself *- oh my yes!



what did you get?!?!? tell us tell us!!! piggy wants to know!


----------



## KristyDarling

A, C, G!!!!!

But...I love them all.


----------



## ahertz

My two favs are A and G.


----------



## KristyDarling

I just noticed that the 3 I picked are exactly the 3 front-runners!!! I SWEAR, I didn't peek before voting!!


----------



## Bri 333

My faves are A, B, F, and G. You have to take the demin skirt for sure. Love that last top as it is so versatile. I really like the sundress too even though I know it isn't getting a lot of votes yet. The bag is FAB!!!!! We will need bag and jewelry shots in action.


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> I just noticed that the 3 I picked are exactly the 3 front-runners!!! I SWEAR, I didn't peek before voting!!





it's a poll, not a test!  tehe (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> My faves are A, B, F, and G. You have to take the demin skirt for sure. *Love that last top as it is so versatile.* I really like the sundress too even though I know it isn't getting a lot of votes yet. The bag is FAB!!!!! We will need bag and jewelry shots in action.




thank you!!! i designed it myself - not for Coterie Rouge, but a long time ago I had it made just to wear; I had another really pretty one with lace overlay on top of a solid coloured silk, but then I lost weight and it was too big, so I gave it to a friend . . . this one is stretchy so it still fits OK (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

here's the vote tally thus far; A and G are pulling away from the pack! 

ok this is seriously far too entertaining, we're going to have to make this a regular feature! Dress the Pig day or something (^(oo)^)


----------



## lkrp123

I vote A, C and G! I love the top in outfit C


----------



## rosasharn78

A, C, G!

Although truthfully, all outfits would look fabulous on you.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I vote for A, C, G!



lvpiggy said:


> ok this is seriously far too entertaining, we're going to have to make this a regular feature! Dress the Pig day or something (^(oo)^)



YES! YES!


----------



## mrb4bags

I vote for A, C, F & G although I love everything!!  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## lulu3955

Hello *Piggy*. I've been a long time lurker on your thread. You look fab!

My vote would be A, B, & C but I wear the nude CLs with the Cream Top as well. I really like pairing nude & ivory/cream


----------



## lvpiggy

here's the early afternoon tally - Outfit A has pulled into the lead, but C & G are still close behind! B and F have multiple supporters as well!






this is like watching the voting results on TV when it's election day! the suspense is killing me - what fun! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

lulu3955 said:


> Hello *Piggy*. I've been a long time lurker on your thread. You look fab!
> 
> My vote would be A, B, & C but I wear the *nude CLs with the Cream Top* as well. I really like pairing nude & ivory/cream



welcome! thanks for popping up to say hello and cast your votes! (^(oo)^)/"

ah, an excellent suggestion! I was a bit concerned that the dorePIGs looked a bit harsh b/c the cream is so light - what do others think? Would Outfit C be better with the nude VPs or the dorepis? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## cjy

A C and G here as well!! I love them all though.


----------



## TwiggyStar

My votes go for A, C, G, although I do love B too! Piggy definitely needs to rock her denim skirt!
I was thinking the nude VP's would look nicely with outfit C too, maybe take a pic and lets examine!
Keep us posted on which you choose!


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> what did you get?!?!? tell us tell us!!! piggy wants to know!



*smugly smiling*

These ones!!!  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78774

Now I can get the grey satin clutch I've been eyeing at Prada


----------



## honeylove316

I like C with the nude shoes. This is fun. Like dressing Barbie for adults lol


----------



## I Love RICE

Hey sexy piggy, I like outfit 1. You are fab.


----------



## hellokitty99

I really like A, C, and G.  since A and C use the same pieces, all you'll need to pack is the extra shirt and you'll have 2 different outfits.  btw, may i ask how you take your modeling pictures?  they look really good and i was wondering if you set them on a timer or if someone takes it for you.


----------



## dkli14

My faves are A, B,C, and G.  I think your dorepigs  will actually go better than the nude VPs for outfit B since the dress is plain and simple. The shoes will be the center of the much deserved attention.  From my monitor, it looks like the color of outfit B dress almost match the lilac/taupe color bits on the shoes.  Or my monitor could be playing color tricks on me.  This is fun...night time/party outfits next please


----------



## Bitten

You've been so generous with your pics for Vegas *piggy*, thank you!

I'm sure it's a sign of an obsession but I am always interested in how others pack and travel. I'm starting to do some thinking about packing for Paris and deciding what to take, what to wear on the plane etc. This thread has definitely got me inspired to start getting organised!


----------



## Bri 333

Okay, fashion question: how do you dress when flying? Especially to the east coast or internationally? I am always torn between dressing uber casual to be comfortable or trying to look super cute since I'll be interacting with so many people (on the flight, during layovers, etc...) What does Piggy think?


----------



## lvpiggy

oink oink oink! here's the final vote tally:







so it looks like I'll be bringing outfits A, C & G! If there's extra room in the suitcase, I will also throw in Outfit B, since 1 dress doesn't take up much room. I always like to have a spare outfit in case one gets dirty or damaged. Plus sometimes piggies wake up in a contrary mood and don't feel like wearing their pre-planned outfits (^(oo)~)

Outfit C still needs to be finalized . . . . I was thinking I would go with the nude patent rather than the dorePIGs, as suggested:





but then, as I was starting to think about evening outfits, piggy had a sudden idea  which I would like to put forth for your consideration . . . SPARKLE? (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

DonnaK483 said:


> My faves are A, B,C, and G. * I think your dorepigs * will actually go better than the nude VPs for outfit B since the dress is plain and simple. The shoes will be the center of the much deserved attention.  From my monitor, it looks like the color of outfit B dress almost match the lilac/taupe color bits on the shoes.  Or my monitor could be playing color tricks on me.  This is fun...night time/party outfits next please



excellent point! If I end up wearing outfit B I will probably go with this combo instead - thanks! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> You've been so generous with your pics for Vegas *piggy*, thank you!
> 
> I'm sure it's a sign of an obsession but I am always interested in how others pack and travel. I'm starting to do some thinking about packing for Paris and deciding what to take, what to wear on the plane etc. This thread has definitely got me inspired to start getting organised!



paris! the land of milk and honey! all aboard! allons-y! next stop, PARADISE!



You can see some of the outfits *laurayuki* and I wore on our Paris pilgrimage in this thread, if you're curious (^(oo)^)
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/land-milk-honey-piggy-panda-paris-pilgrimage-h-514103.html


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Okay, fashion question: how do you dress when flying? Especially to the east coast or internationally? I am always torn between dressing uber casual to be comfortable or trying to look super cute since I'll be interacting with so many people (on the flight, during layovers, etc...) What does Piggy think?



ah! an excellent query! why choose one or the other? piggies prefer to be both cute & comfortable while traveling!

my standard travel outfit is usually something like this:


slim bootcut jeans
sleeveless top in a stretchy fabric
long sleeved cardigan or hoodie, again in a stretchy fabric
leather jacket
whichever pair of shoes takes up the most luggage space
I also pack a thin cashmere or silk evening wrap and a pair of comfy socks in an outside pocket of my bag. When I get on the plane, I take off my shoes & put them under the seat in front of me and put on the socks. If it's cold, I use the wrap as a blanket. 

Last fall I flew from SF to NYC, met *laurayuki* at her apartment, and caught a flight to Paris on the same day. Here's a pic from before we had checked into the hotel; you can see the outfit's not too much worse for wear . . . the great thing about leather jackets is they always impart that, "I'm far too cool to care that my jacket is slightly rumpled, don't you know that's because of all the exciting and/or dangerous things I've been doing in it?" kind of look, KWIM? (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

hellokitty99 said:


> I really like A, C, and G.  since A and C use the same pieces, all you'll need to pack is the extra shirt and you'll have 2 different outfits.  btw, may i ask *how you take your modeling pictures?  *they look really good and i was wondering if you set them on a timer or if someone takes it for you.


 
10-second timer (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

evening outfits time! since we've yet to decide whether I'm bringing the *nude patent VPs* or *strass LCs*, please bear in mind that those two pairs are interchangeable for all outfits. Only other constraint is that I would like to wear the dorePIGs one night and the other shoes the second night, rather than wearing the same pair of shoes for 2 outfits.

what do you think? again, ideas for other combos are welcome! (^(oo)^)

Outfit J





Outfit K (possible shoe swap for strass LC's)





Outfit L (possible shoe swap for nude patent VPs)





Outfit M (possible shoe swap for nude patent VP's)





Outfit N


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> *smugly smiling*
> 
> These ones!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78774
> 
> Now I can get the grey satin clutch I've been eyeing at Prada



from the "you know you're a CL addict when . . . " thread:

_you know you're a CL addict when you go shopping to buy stuff to match your new CLs_


----------



## dkli14

I  outfit N.  I like outfit A if you swap the shoes for the strass LC's.


----------



## lvpiggy

DonnaK483 said:


> *I  outfit N*.  I like outfit A if you swap the shoes for the strass LC's.



woo woo! that's my favourite one too


----------



## TwiggyStar

Okay, after much deliberation, Twiggy thinks Piggy should bring outfit *N* as is, and bring outfit *J* only with strass LC's instead.  I also think strass LC's look amazing with outfit C too!  Sparkle it up Piggy!!


----------



## lvpiggy

TwiggyStar said:


> Okay, after much deliberation, Twiggy thinks Piggy should bring outfit *N* as is, and bring *outfit J only with strass LC's instead*.  I also think strass LC's look amazing with outfit C too!  Sparkle it up Piggy!!



ohhh an intriguing proposal! i like it! (^(oo)^)


----------



## dkli14

DonnaK483 said:


> I  outfit N.  I like outfit A if you swap the shoes for the strass LC's.



Oppsies...I meant outfit J, not outfit A for the nighttime outfits.  Lol my mind just jumped to A since it was the first picture up.


----------



## lvpiggy

TwiggyStar said:


> Okay, after much deliberation, Twiggy thinks Piggy should bring outfit *N* as is, and bring outfit *J* only with strass LC's instead.  I also think strass LC's look amazing with outfit C too!  Sparkle it up Piggy!!





DonnaK483 said:


> Oppsies...I meant outfit J, not outfit A for the nighttime outfits.  Lol my mind just jumped to A since it was the first picture up.




woo! so that means the same variation, independently suggested by two posters in a row! i think it's a sign (^(oo)^)


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks Piggy!!! So the key is cute and comfortable at the same time. Wearing jeans means it should be comfortable. Then a comfortable shirt I do think the leather jacket puts some uber cool into the outfit. Any suggestions on a short leather jacket? Mine is a little on the longer side, or do you think that would work too for travel?




lvpiggy said:


> ah! an excellent query! why choose one or the other? piggies prefer to be both cute & comfortable while traveling!
> 
> my standard travel outfit is usually something like this:
> 
> 
> slim bootcut jeans
> sleeveless top in a stretchy fabric
> long sleeved cardigan or hoodie, again in a stretchy fabric
> leather jacket
> whichever pair of shoes takes up the most luggage space
> I also pack a thin cashmere or silk evening wrap and a pair of comfy socks in an outside pocket of my bag. When I get on the plane, I take off my shoes & put them under the seat in front of me and put on the socks. If it's cold, I use the wrap as a blanket.
> 
> Last fall I flew from SF to NYC, met *laurayuki* at her apartment, and caught a flight to Paris on the same day. Here's a pic from before we had checked into the hotel; you can see the outfit's not too much worse for wear . . . the great thing about leather jackets is they always impart that, "I'm far too cool to care that my jacket is slightly rumpled, don't you know that's because of all the exciting and/or dangerous things I've been doing in it?" kind of look, KWIM? (^(oo)^)


----------



## Bri 333

My vote is for outfits L and N. OMG is Piggy going to look hot in Vegas. Again, we also need jewelry shots too


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Thanks Piggy!!! So the key is cute and comfortable at the same time. Wearing jeans means it should be comfortable. Then a comfortable shirt I do think the leather jacket puts some uber cool into the outfit. Any suggestions on a short leather jacket? Mine is a little on the longer side, or do you think that would work too for travel?



S.W.O.R.D. - or Ted Baker! I have 4 S.W.O.R.D. jackets and 3 Ted Baker ones (^(oo)^)v

I find bomber styles the most comfortable on the plane, since they are typically a little roomier in the body & with fewer buckles & zippers to deal with. Also, the elasticized cuffs, collar & hem add to the comfort - I find stretchy things are always high on the comfort scale (^(oo)^)

I highly recommend this style - I actually own this exact one, as well as the gold version!~

http://www.ronherman.com/product/ja...a-leather-bomber-jacket.html?source=shopstyle

as modeled by rockstar piggy (^(oo)^)


----------



## lily25

You are 100% rockstar piggy!


----------



## lvpiggy

lily25 said:


> You are 100% rockstar piggy!



ah, now if only i could master the singing part of it . . .


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> from the "you know you're a CL addict when . . . " thread:
> 
> _you know you're a CL addict when you go shopping to buy stuff to match your new CLs_



Lalala!!! Not listening!!! 

Oh, you're so right *sigh*

Now, I _love_ outfits J, L and M. I think L maybe with the nude VPs  Is L a navy HL? or black?

I love the outfit from your pics in Paris when you first arrived - I am a fan of chic travel outfits, I like to look nice on the plane (business class and all). So I'm thinking a pair of dark 7FAM bootcut jeans, a neat black knit and CL patent flats.


----------



## Flip88

B, D and F for me.


----------



## AmberLeBon

Late to the party! but I like J,L N very much?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Outfit N is so FABULOUS! 

By the way, I'll be packing myself for a short weekend trip to Paris next week so I'm also starting to think already what I need to wear and bring lol!


----------



## Bri 333

OMG!!! That is one HOT outfit!! I love it. This is usually how I like to dress  I love leather jackets, jeans, and heels. How does the sizing work on this jacket? Not sure whether to get a small or medium. I wear a size small on tops but not sure if I should get a medium so the jacket will fit a bit larger. Or is it supposed to be fitted? I almost bought a Burberry leather jacket that was a size 6. It was supposed to be fitted though. Should I wear this one fitted or loose hence me getting a small or medium? What does Piggy think? 





lvpiggy said:


> S.W.O.R.D. - or Ted Baker! I have 4 S.W.O.R.D. jackets and 3 Ted Baker ones (^(oo)^)v
> 
> I find bomber styles the most comfortable on the plane, since they are typically a little roomier in the body & with fewer buckles & zippers to deal with. Also, the elasticized cuffs, collar & hem add to the comfort - I find stretchy things are always high on the comfort scale (^(oo)^)
> 
> I highly recommend this style - I actually own this exact one, as well as the gold version!~
> 
> http://www.ronherman.com/product/ja...a-leather-bomber-jacket.html?source=shopstyle
> 
> as modeled by rockstar piggy (^(oo)^)


----------



## Bri 333

BTW, here are my measurements in case you need them for advice on sizing:

I am 5'3 34C and wear size 2 or 4 on tops (do have the hourglass figure and some booty.)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> BTW, here are my measurements in case you need them for advice on sizing:
> 
> I am 5'3 34C and wear size 2 or 4 on tops (do have the hourglass figure and some booty.)



I'm leaning towards the Medium - the XS fits me perfectly; I'm usually a 00/xxs in tops and the smallest burberry size is too large on me, so if you can fit the burberry 6, then I think 2 sizes up from me sounds about right. It's good to have a bit of room in a bomber, and the leather is very soft (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> Outfit N is so FABULOUS!
> 
> By the way, I'll be packing myself for a short weekend trip to Paris next week so I'm also starting to think already what I need to wear and bring lol!



woo woo!! wish I were close enough to Paris for weekend jaunts (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> thank you *Vintage*!! you always have such nice things to say, and what's even nicer is how often you say them!  (^(oo)^)
> 
> PS - when are you going to break down and get the bird?!?!?!? we're all waiting you know . . . perhaps we had ought to start a betting pool



As soon as I:
1) don't have a mortgage 
2) win the lottery, or
3) have a Christmas bonus that will cover it, 
AND
Either piggy oe lavan (depending if I buy in the US or Paris) are there to hold my hand.  
That birdie is mine!

So in other words, the odds aren't great.  But people keep tempting me. 



lvpiggy said:


> ah, now if only i could master the singing part of it . . .


Heck, most "rock stars" these days can't sing - why should that hold you back.  You'll look fabulous on the red carpet and album cover.


I'm just looking forward to Vegas pics!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> woo woo!! wish I were close enough to Paris for weekend jaunts (^(oo)^)v



You know, I  New York so much that I sometimes wish I'd be closer ... but I guess Paris isn't that shabby lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Vintage Leather said:


> As soon as I:
> 1) don't have a mortgage
> 2) win the lottery, or
> 3) have a Christmas bonus that will cover it,
> AND
> *Either piggy oe lavan (depending if I buy in the US or Paris) are there to hold my hand.  *
> That birdie is mine!



Oooh, oooh! Go get it! Go get it! If you come to Paris I'd be happy to meet up (if time/agenda allows) and hold your hand! Then, celebrate your BoP ring in all fabulosity!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> Oooh, oooh! Go get it! Go get it! If you come to Paris I'd be happy to meet up (if time/agenda allows) and hold your hand! Then, celebrate your BoP ring in all fabulosity!!!



for such an occasion, piggy will fly to paris also! to hold *Vintage*'s other hand (^(oo)^)v


----------



## La Vanguardia

lvpiggy said:


> for such an occasion, piggy will fly to paris also! to hold *Vintage*'s other hand (^(oo)^)v



Woohoo! We three can PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## basicandorganic

Piggy! I love the kelly in your travel outfit picture. it's so cute. ^_^ i'm totally LOVE kellys at the moment... so chic. are you thinking of getting any more? perhaps in... croc? :O


----------



## lvpiggy

basicandorganic said:


> Piggy! I love the kelly in your travel outfit picture. it's so cute. ^_^ i'm totally LOVE kellys at the moment... so chic. are you thinking of getting any more? perhaps in... croc? :O



i want a kelly pochette, but probably not going for any more full sized kellys - that one was actually an "accident" - i went in for some twillys, and to try on a lindy, then - whoops! - accidentally bought a lizard kelly! that's why it's a bad idea to shop after the work week from h*ll (^(oo)^)v

i love it, but it's a tad inconvenient to have to undo the clasp every time i need something, plus i always feel like everything's going to spill out as i dig around for stuff . . . remember that is how the birkin got started! i like to use it for travel though, where the difficulty of access is a plus, as it's much less susceptible to pickpocketing (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

La Vanguardia said:


> Woohoo! We three can PARTY!!!!!!



we'd better call all the stores ahead of time to give them some advance warning!!! (^(oo)~)


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^piggy your lizard had me fooled I thought it was box! its stunning!

vintage leather - hope you can get the ring its stunning, im planning on ordering one this year hopefully..... ive tried one on already they are divine!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> we'd better call all the stores ahead of time to give them some advance warning!!! (^(oo)~)



Somehow, I'm imagining the scene in Hello Dolly! 
They tell the restaurant that Dolly Levi wants her usual table - and while service isn't interrupted, the restaurant bursts into a flurry of "Dolly's back!"
Except in this case, it might be more of a matter of the vanguard before a full frontal attack...


----------



## butterfly 86

Outfits L and N are my favourites!
Have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

AmberLeBon said:


> ^^piggy your lizard had me fooled I thought it was box! its stunning!
> 
> vintage leather - hope you can get the ring its stunning, im planning on ordering one this year hopefully..... ive tried one on already they are divine!



marron foncé lizzie flies under the radar (^(oo)^)v


----------



## doloresmia

lvpiggy said:


> marron foncé lizzie flies under the radar (^(oo)^)v



but piggies do not fly (under the radar)! in the best way...


----------



## hellokitty99

lvpiggy said:


> 10-second timer (^(oo)^)v




thanks piggy.  have fun in vegas!


----------



## Bitten

So do you have a final tally of votes for outfits *piggy *?  

And what fabulous piggy-jewels will be traveling to Vegas?


----------



## Mininana

lvpiggy said:


> hmm, an excellent point! I really want to bring the dorePIGs though! what would you suggest I pair them with? What about with this dark blue dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the weather forecast . . . so I think pants are out (>(oo)<)`



Dress with blue heels!! Yummy!!!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^great forcast piggy, wish I was going!


----------



## marie-lou

A, C with the sparkle, L and M!


----------



## TwiggyStar

lvpiggy said:


> 10-second timer (^(oo)^)v



Do you have your camera on a camera tripod/stand? Or do you just put your camera on something, like a countertop? TIA!


----------



## Bri 333

I'm thinking the medium also in case I want to use it with a small sweater or thicker shirt. How do you like the Lucca? Have you noticed any discolorations or fading with the material cuffs and neckline? That was my only concern with this jacket. How it has some material to it. Other than that, I think it would be perfect! Especially to withstand all the demand of travel.




lvpiggy said:


> I'm leaning towards the Medium - the XS fits me perfectly; I'm usually a 00/xxs in tops and the smallest burberry size is too large on me, so if you can fit the burberry 6, then I think 2 sizes up from me sounds about right. It's good to have a bit of room in a bomber, and the leather is very soft (^(oo)^)


----------



## blu217

lvpiggy said:


> oh dear! i totally meant to respond earlier to this  . . . have you tried friction block? it's a lifesaver - just rub it on your foot wherever you have rubbing problems, and off you go, blister free! it's little too, so you can carry it in your handbag and reapply as needed (^(oo)^)v
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp163404_333181_sespider_1_1/band_aid/active_friction_block_stick.htm



Hi Piggy - Just caught this post tonight and did some research; I think you may have just turned me on to a game-changer for my own li'l "piggies!" 
I plan on getting this tomorrow (and the Dr. Scholls version as well; I'll give each a spin)--thank you so much! I'm excited just THINKING about all the kicks in my closet that might just see a resurgence! 

You're officially my new hero, lol!


----------



## Bri 333

Sorry to bug again Piggy, when you're back from Vegas and have time, could you let me know if this one on Revolve is the same one as the one on Ron Howard or is it different? 

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=SWOR-WO15&c=SWORD

Can't tell if it is the same or not. Need your expert fashion eye 

Let me know, I want to follow your advice and get one of these fab jackets. I have a trip for a friend's party that requires travel and want to try your suggested travel outfit.


----------



## anin8888

*Piggy*, have fun on your V trip! Looking forward to seeing your action shots from sin city! Wish I was going with you!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Sorry to bug again Piggy, when you're back from Vegas and have time, could you let me know if this one on Revolve is the same one as the one on Ron Howard or is it different?
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=SWOR-WO15&c=SWORD
> 
> Can't tell if it is the same or not. Need your expert fashion eye
> 
> Let me know, I want to follow your advice and get one of these fab jackets. I have a trip for a friend's party that requires travel and want to try your suggested travel outfit.


 
same one I'm wearing in the rockstar piggy photo (^(oo)^)v no problems with fabric portions (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

TwiggyStar said:


> Do you have your camera on a camera tripod/stand? Or do you just put your camera on something, like a countertop? TIA!


 

on shelf inside closet with door open (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> So do you have a final tally of votes for outfits *piggy *?
> 
> And what fabulous piggy-jewels will be traveling to Vegas?


 
whoops! piggy rushed off to paradise  n forgot to post the final tally! fear not, for tomorrow brings the return to the pigpen, along with plentiful piggy paradise action shots! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

AmberLeBon said:


> ^^great forcast piggy, wish I was going!


 
woo!!!  very very hot! (^(oo)^)'  and yes, piggy's tpfing in paradise .. . . wireless!! see . . .


----------



## luxlover

piggy, where are you vacationing?!! looks fab!


----------



## HauteMama

lvpiggy said:


> whoops! piggy rushed off to paradise n forgot to post the final tally! fear not, for tomorrow brings the return to the pigpen, along with plentiful piggy paradise action shots! (^(oo)^)v


 
Hurray! I am mostly a lurker here, but I adore your photos and style. I hope you had a fabulous vacation!


----------



## Bri 333

So is the Revolve one the same as Ron Howard? There is a pretty significant price difference and the Revolve one says Classic Lucca Leather jacket and the Ron Howard one says Bomber Jacket in the title. Are those the same? Sorry for my ignorance on this   Just want to be sure I'm getting the right one and I know you are the expert 




lvpiggy said:


> same one I'm wearing in the rockstar piggy photo (^(oo)^)v no problems with fabric portions (^(oo)^)


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Bri, I'm not Piggy (hi Piggy!), but I can tell you that try are the same.  RH is so overpriced!


----------



## Bri 333

So even thought it doesn't say bomber jacket it is the bomber jacket? BTW, I know who you are G  Do you have one of these jackets too? How do you like them? I fell in love with Piggy's photo. She always looks so fab. 




bulletproofsoul said:


> Bri, I'm not Piggy (hi Piggy!), but I can tell you that try are the same. RH is so overpriced!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bri 333 said:


> So even thought it doesn't say bomber jacket it is the bomber jacket? BTW, I know who you are G  Do you have one of these jackets too? How do you like them? I fell in love with Piggy's photo. She always looks so fab.


 
They are indeed the same jacket. Purchase it from revolve.


----------



## Bitten

Hey *piggy*!! Good to hear all is well and the vacay is sufficiently fabulous!

BTW, I am loving the fact that you have the same VAIO pocket PC model as me! I got the white one (to go with my iPhone, I do like to coordinate  ) and absolutely love it. 

Can't wait for fun pics when you get back!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

hi piggy just went through all of your amazing posts and i love your style! So effortless but chic at the same time! 

Hope you are having a fantabulous holiday! =)


----------



## AmberLeBon

Piggy, great pic! we are twins also on the sony! enjoy vegas! looking fwd to your piggy pics!


----------



## Bitten

AmberLeBon said:


> Piggy, great pic! *we are twins also on the sony!* enjoy vegas! looking fwd to your piggy pics!



Hey! Triplets - international bonding over chic electronics!! 

I love it, it is such a great portable device. I wrote a 5000 word paper on mine last year while traveling in France!


----------



## AmberLeBon

^^great to be triplets bitten!


----------



## lvpiggy

little piggy: back at the pigpen! (^(oo)^)v

just walked in!~ update coming later tonight!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Yay! Can't wait to see what goodies Piggy picked up!


----------



## Bitten

Hurrah! Can't wait for pics...


----------



## miyale30

Hi piggy, I just found your thread about a week ago. I've really enjoyed looking at everything and love your humor! 
I can hardly wait to see all the pictures from Vegas!!


----------



## Cates

we'll be waiting for your fabulous pics!


----------



## pooh83ar

piggy pics please!!!  living vicariously through you is so much fun


----------



## lvpiggy

CL's on holiday! all lined up and ready to play (^(oo)^)v


----------



## shopaholic808

^^ Love your CLs! Well, and all the rest of your closet... I check your thread periodically and am always amazed by your wardrobe! Keep it coming dear!


----------



## lvpiggy

on the first night, we headed over to the crystals city center . . . and look what we saw right inside the entrance! i think this is my favourite pic from the trip 

*vintage . . . . vintage . . . .* it's calling you (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> Hey! Triplets - international bonding over chic electronics!!
> 
> I love it, it is such a great portable device. I wrote a 5000 word paper on mine last year while traveling in France!





AmberLeBon said:


> ^^great to be triplets bitten!



i especially like that it's the Vaio *P*-series! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Jeneen

Woohoo! Entertain me *piggy* - love these pics so far!


----------



## lvpiggy

wasn't feeling *quite* bold enough to take an action shot (darn that tasty steak from the night before! and the potatoes! and the crab legs! hehe) but here's the outfit that goes with the poolside tpf-ing shot posted earlier!


----------



## lvpiggy

and the accessories closeup! (^(oo)^)

Hermès Rouge H baby birkin
VC&A BoP ring
Lussori ruby & diamond ring


----------



## Jeneen

Gorgeous bikini and jewelry! Love the colors... who makes the bikini?


----------



## lvpiggy

Jeneen said:


> Gorgeous bikini and jewelry! Love the colors... who makes the bikini?



thanks!  it's my favourite swimsuit, and it's actually from victoria's secret a couple of years back . . . i love the pattern; I always think paisley is such a classy option for swimwear! you get that exotic feel without resorting to garish colours and/or enormous floral motifs (^(oo)^)v


----------



## luxlover

ah so vegas was the place you disappeared too... we still need to do a cowbelle + piggy trip to vegas sometime. love your pics. you look fabulous as always!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> ah so vegas was the place you disappeared too... we still need to do a cowbelle + piggy trip to vegas sometime. love your pics. you look fabulous as always!



Marrakech?  i'm told there's an entire section in the marketplace dedicated to exotic skins . . .  and only a short hop to paris from there to bring the skins to the mothership for sewing into BIRKINS!


----------



## lvpiggy

outfit shot! sorry for the bad quality - the setup in the hotel room was not too conducive to piggy photography!






accessories closeups worked better:


----------



## Bri 333

That is sooooo cool!!! What did you think of the crystals center? You're ring is breathtakingly beautiful. 





lvpiggy said:


> on the first night, we headed over to the crystals city center . . . and look what we saw right inside the entrance! i think this is my favourite pic from the trip
> 
> *vintage . . . . vintage . . . .* it's calling you (^(oo)~)


----------



## Bri 333

Jewelry is gorgeous. Love the VCA ring. 




lvpiggy said:


> outfit shot! sorry for the bad quality - the setup in the hotel room was not too conducive to piggy photography!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessories closeups worked better:


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> on the first night, we headed over to the crystals city center . . . and look what we saw right inside the entrance! i think this is my favourite pic from the trip
> 
> *vintage . . . . vintage . . . .* it's calling you (^(oo)~)



Get behind me Tempter!  Can't do it this year...  

You look gorgeous, and it looks like you had a fabulous time.  Any pretty pressies to yourself?


----------



## lvpiggy

ah, i love photoshop . . . little piggy = no longer orange (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

those who were rooting for Outfit B will be gratified to see that it was repurposed as piggy's air travel outfit! I realised that jeans, my usual travel attire, would be terribly hot and not at all suitable for my destination! the light dress was nice and cool, while the jacket kept me warm on the plane and fit neatly into the tote upon arrival (^(oo)^)v

shoes aren't a perfect match, but that pair is the easiest to remove & put back on while juggling all my other luggage thru the security checkpoint (^(oo)^)






and party piggy!


----------



## lvpiggy

random hotel room photos (^(oo)^)






this little jewelry box holds all the vanity items - very cute!





piggies love soaking tubs (^(oo)^)





there's nothing like hotel recessed lighting to bring out the sparkle in your jewelry!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> So even thought it doesn't say bomber jacket it is the bomber jacket? BTW, I know who you are G  Do you have one of these jackets too? How do you like them? I fell in love with Piggy's photo. She always looks so fab.



same jacket! (^(oo)^)


----------



## eggpudding

Stunning stunning stunning!


----------



## Elina0408

*Lvpiggy*: you now how to dress girl!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Loved everything you wore!!! Fun, flirty, and stylish. Classic piggy!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Piggy*, everything's just gorgeous!!


----------



## d-girl1011

Er, um, lets talk about that tub - loving it! Your jewelry is beautiful as well


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lovely pics piggy! More, more! LOL!

I'm loving party piggy's red outfit.


----------



## Bitten

I love it all *piggy*!!! Look at that ring, my goodness, she is everywhere!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Yay! Piggy wore the red HL dress with sparkles shoes!  I was prepared to argue my case for that dress!   You look great Piggy! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## papertiger

Yay, it's like being on holiday with you. 

FAB pix *Piggy *and that VCA ring !


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> That is sooooo cool!!! What did you think of the crystals center? You're ring is breathtakingly beautiful.



i must say, it was a bit underwhelming . . . it's such a very large building . . . but the common area / retail square footage ratio is wayyyyy off . . . far too much "common" - not enough "retail" IPHO!~ (>(oo)<)`

still, having a VCA, Cartier and HW all situated within a direct line-of-sight makes for very happy, albeit slightly confused little piggies who can't decide which way to go first (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> Get behind me Tempter!  Can't do it this year...
> 
> You look gorgeous, and it looks like you had a fabulous time.  Any pretty pressies to yourself?









i *am *behind you! diligently pushing you towards VC&A 

actually didn't get to do much shopping, as the girls I went with aren't big shoppers . . . probably a good thing tho, as there just might be a belated pair of birthday earrings wending their way towards a little piggy near you! (^(oo)~)


----------



## jenayb

Good Lord, your collection of all things fabulous is, well, fabulous! What on earth do you do for a living!?


----------



## Bri 333

That's what happened to me 2 trips ago. I went with 9 girls none of which are shoppers. It almost killed me to be there and not go into a Chanel boutique. Went last month and made up for it  One of my TPF friends wants to go to Vegas with me, my wallet is scared, lol.





lvpiggy said:


> i *am *behind you! diligently pushing you towards VC&A
> 
> actually didn't get to do much shopping, as the girls I went with aren't big shoppers . . . probably a good thing tho, as there just might be a belated pair of birthday earrings wending their way towards a little piggy near you! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

gucci scarf top
paige laurel canyon bootcuts
s.w.o.r.d. moto-style jacket
bulgari sunnies
hermès rouge H 25cm shiny poro birkin
christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prives
van cleef & arpels bird of paradise ring

this gucci top was such a great buy - I've already gotten so much wear out of it, and I have a feeling it's going to be a piggy wardrobe staple for many years to come - plus, it's so comfy (^(oo)^)






accessories closeup, with guest appearance by piggy's vaio . . . sorry, no prizes for guessing the little piggy's #1 favourite colour . . .


----------



## Jeneen

^So pretty!
Do you consider your favorite color wine, burgundy, maroon, or red? 

Lol


----------



## lulu3955

christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prives 

You look great! The Paige P.D. Jeans Look very flattering on you.


----------



## lvpiggy

Jeneen said:


> ^So pretty!
> Do you consider your favorite color wine, burgundy, maroon, or red?
> 
> Lol



actually, I would describe it more as  . . . Rouge H! 

I'm a shameless H groupie, what can I say? (^(oo)^)


----------



## Jeneen

^ adorable!


----------



## lvpiggy

lulu3955 said:


> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prives
> 
> You look great! The Paige P.D. Jeans Look very flattering on you.



thanks *lulu!* I don't know what I would do without Paige & 575 . . . not own jeans, I suppose


----------



## Bri 333

I am taking your advice and getting a black SWORD Bomber jacket. Love this look  BTW, that H bag is to die for!!! My fave is croc Birkins. I have one black croc Chanel Classic Flap that is my pride and joy. Croc is the ultimate luxe bag 





lvpiggy said:


> gucci scarf top
> paige laurel canyon bootcuts
> s.w.o.r.d. moto-style jacket
> bulgari sunnies
> hermès rouge H 25cm shiny poro birkin
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prives
> van cleef & arpels bird of paradise ring
> 
> this gucci top was such a great buy - I've already gotten so much wear out of it, and I have a feeling it's going to be a piggy wardrobe staple for many years to come - plus, it's so comfy (^(oo)^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessories closeup, with guest appearance by piggy's vaio . . . sorry, no prizes for guessing the little piggy's #1 favourite colour . . .


----------



## KristyDarling

That Gucci scarf top is DIVINE! Right up my alley! Which season? I love the entire outfit!


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, did u get a chance to visit a spa?


----------



## Bitten

Gorgeous *piggy*, you look fabulous - that H 

How were your flights etc?


----------



## lvpiggy

TwiggyStar said:


> Yay! Piggy wore the red HL dress with sparkles shoes!  I was prepared to argue my case for that dress!   You look great Piggy! Glad you had a good time!





La Vanguardia said:


> Lovely pics piggy! More, more! LOL!
> 
> I'm loving party piggy's red outfit.



hehe - yes, in the end, piggies can never say no to red dresses, especially in Vegas! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

*eggpudding, Elina0408, KristyDarling, KlassicKouture, d-girl1011, Bitten* - thanks everyone!! glad you stopped by to play in piggy's closet! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

jenaywins said:


> Good Lord, your collection of all things fabulous is, well, fabulous! What on earth do you do for a living!?



I design lingerie (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> That's what happened to me 2 trips ago. I went with 9 girls none of which are shoppers. It almost killed me to be there and not go into a Chanel boutique. Went last month and made up for it  One of my TPF friends wants to go to Vegas with me, my wallet is scared, lol.



tpf friends: dangerous for wallets, but oh so fun for closets (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> I am taking your advice and getting a black SWORD Bomber jacket. Love this look  BTW, that H bag is to die for!!! My fave is croc Birkins. I have one black croc Chanel Classic Flap that is my pride and joy. Croc is the ultimate luxe bag



woo hoo! i concur, leather jackets & croc are two of piggy's favourite things! \(^(oo)^)/



Bri 333 said:


> Piggy, did u get a chance to visit a spa?



i spent a wonderfully relaxing afternoon at the spa at the mandarin oriental, I definitely recommend checking it out!!


----------



## lvpiggy

papertiger said:


> Yay, it's like being on holiday with you.
> 
> FAB pix *Piggy *and that VCA ring !



wouldn't that be such fun, if we could all go on holiday together! like a tumbling piggy travel spectacular or something \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> That Gucci scarf top is DIVINE! Right up my alley! Which season? I love the entire outfit!



i believe it's from this past resort collection (^(oo)^)

uh oh . . . i went to the gucci website to see if it was still there . . . and now i want a bunch of the new f/w stuff that's up on the site . . . bad pig, bad pig! (>(oo)<)`


----------



## Bitten

*piggy*, web browsing is soooooo tempting and soooooo bad for wallets!!! I went for a quick look on the saks website this morning and now I want too many things! I'm not even supposed to be shopping, I'm supposed to be saving for Paris!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> *piggy*, web browsing is soooooo tempting and soooooo bad for wallets!!! I went for a quick look on the saks website this morning and now I want too many things! I'm not even supposed to be shopping, I'm supposed to be saving for Paris!



now *Bitten*, you *know* the stuff in Paris will be vastly more exciting than the stuff on website! 







^ . . . plus i really wanted to use that icon (^(oo)~)


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, did you get a chance to visit any nightclubs or bars in Vegas?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Vegas Piggy is stunning!  I adore that red dress...

Every time I see your pictures, you look so put together.  Like a Jason Wu Fashion Royalty doll.


----------



## Bitten

lvpiggy said:


> now *Bitten*, you *know* the stuff in Paris will be vastly more exciting than the stuff on website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ . . . plus i really wanted to use that icon (^(oo)~)



*chuckles* Pig slapping icons are AWESOME....


----------



## mercylurkergirl

*peeking in*

Oh, I love the slapping piggies.  Ha!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> Marrakech?  i'm told there's an entire section in the marketplace dedicated to exotic skins . . .  and only a short hop to paris from there to bring the skins to the mothership for sewing into BIRKINS!



OMG, you are a horrible horrible influence! now you have my mind thinking of possibilities.....

mothership wont sew skins we bring into them into a birkin though...???


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> OMG, you are a horrible horrible influence! now you have my mind thinking of possibilities.....
> 
> mothership wont sew skins we bring into them into a birkin though...???


----------



## laurayuki

lizzie~
stingray... ~


----------



## Jeneen

Bri 333 said:


> That's what happened to me 2 trips ago. I went with 9 girls none of which are shoppers. It almost killed me to be there and not go into a Chanel boutique. Went last month and made up for it  One of my TPF friends wants to go to Vegas with me, *my wallet is scared*, lol.


 
HA! I love it!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


>




hahaha i love this icon! i totally see you doing the exact same thing to me and i believe you have on numerous occasions actually...


----------



## luxlover

laurayuki said:


> lizzie~
> stingray... ~




oohhhhh stingray!!..........


----------



## marie-lou

Quite late in the replies, but you look awesome as ever!


----------



## marie-lou

And totally off any clothing/ accessory topic... Vaio's rule


----------



## lvpiggy

what do bored little piggies do when there's nothing happening on a friday night?

they play dress-up! (^(oo)^)

I don't usually keep clothing for sentimental value (no room for sentiment in piggy's closet! barely room for garments! ), but this dress is the exception. I wore it to my high school's Winter Formal - my first-ever formal dance - when I was a freshman. It's also the first actual item of clothing I ever designed myself! 

It's a bit short now . . . it's also, bizarrely, a bit too big for me


----------



## lvpiggy

I wore this dress 2 years ago for a NYE party, and I'm definitely planning to wear it again in the future. Part of me wants to wear it for opening night at the SF Opera this year, but I'm concerned it might be a bit OTT . . . *alas!* . . . SF is such a very casual city, which can be frustrating for small piggies who love to swoon about in furs & silks & diamonds!


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> lizzie~
> stingray... ~





pig missed you (^(oo)^)


----------



## lkrp123

lvpiggy said:


> what do bored little piggies do when there's nothing happening on a friday night?
> 
> they play dress-up! (^(oo)^)
> 
> I don't usually keep clothing for sentimental value (no room for sentiment in piggy's closet! barely room for garments! ), but this dress is the exception. I wore it to my high school's Winter Formal - my first-ever formal dance - when I was a freshman. It's also the first actual item of clothing I ever designed myself!
> 
> It's a bit short now . . . it's also, bizarrely, a bit too big for me



I love that dress Piggy! Is it lined with a teal fabric? 

I can't believe you designed that - it's b-e-a-utiful!  (but I do believe it!)


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the dress you designed for your formal.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

I love the red dress on you, it pops soooo much!  Pretty!


----------



## lvpiggy

this little piggy went on a picnic today- picnic pig! \(^(oo)^)/

armani exchange top
nollie shorts
hermès confettis d'ex libris twilly & baby bolduc twilly ring (used as belt)
christian louboutin delfin espadrille wedges
hermès etoupe clic h bangle 
louis vuitton trianon toile sac de nuit MM


----------



## Bri 333

^Nice!!! I love how you look in jeans and jean shorts. Very chic Piggy!!! Love the CLs too.


----------



## Bri 333

Fashion question for Piggy: do you think Seattle is more of a hoodie, cashmere cardigan, or leather jacket type destination? I remember you saying that you generally travel in jeans and wear the shoes that take the most space in your luggage. Is that all correct? Am going on a weekend trip next weekend and want to try Piggy's advice. Had usually been pretty disorganized on travel before never knowing what to wear or which shoes, etc... so planned on wearing jeans with the most cluttering shoes. Just wasn't sure on the hoodie vs cashmere cardigan vs leather jacket. I know that should be based on destination and I know nothing about Seattle.


----------



## lvpiggy

girls' (and pigs') night out, with piggy's friend chanel! naturally i had to wear some chanel items to hang out with chanel  . . .  (^(oo)~)

ted baker leather jacket
herve leger dress
chanel fingerless perforated driving gloves
chanel black costume necklace
balenciaga t-strap pumps
van cleef & arpels bird of paradise ring
dior plissé wristlet


----------



## papertiger

lvpiggy said:


> girls' (and pigs') night out, with piggy's friend chanel! naturally i had to wear some chanel items to hang out with chanel  . . .  (^(oo)~)
> 
> ted baker leather jacket
> herve leger dress
> chanel fingerless perforated driving gloves
> chanel black costume necklace
> balenciaga t-strap pumps
> van cleef & arpels bird of paradise ring
> dior plissé wristlet



*lvpiggy.
*
I also have Chanel fingerless gloves (although they're white) and I hardly ever wear them. I also have a pair of non-chanel python ones. Summer leather gloves are a wierd thing for me, I just never seem to get round to wearing them.

Pleeeease, piggy dearest, give me lots of tips of when and when not to wear them .


----------



## lvpiggy

*marie-lou, lkrp123, mrb4bags, mercylurkergirl, Bri 333* - thanks for the lovely comments!! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Fashion question for Piggy: do you think Seattle is more of a hoodie, cashmere cardigan, or leather jacket type destination? I remember you saying that you generally travel in jeans and wear the shoes that take the most space in your luggage. Is that all correct? Am going on a weekend trip next weekend and want to try Piggy's advice. Had usually been pretty disorganized on travel before never knowing what to wear or which shoes, etc... so planned on wearing jeans with the most cluttering shoes. Just wasn't sure on the hoodie vs cashmere cardigan vs leather jacket. I know that should be based on destination and I know nothing about Seattle.



I've never been to Seattle, but my understanding is that the Pacific Northwest is  *very* casual in terms of dress, so I imagine that a hoodie would be your best best. Leather jacket could also work, but definitely not the cashmere cardigan, IPHO. All the people I've met from Seattle are very . . . earthy? Think like hiking and granola and nature


----------



## lvpiggy

papertiger said:


> *lvpiggy.
> *
> I also have Chanel fingerless gloves (although they're white) and I hardly ever wear them. I also have a pair of non-chanel python ones. Summer leather gloves are a wierd thing for me, I just never seem to get round to wearing them.
> 
> Pleeeease, piggy dearest, give me lots of tips of when and when not to wear them .



piggy has light coloured ones too! they definitely work well for summer; you can see how I styled them in my 13 June 2010 outfit (^(oo)^)v 

I wore the black pair in a very summer-appropriate outfit for a friend's  18 April 2010 potluck party 

generally I would say they're a great way to give a little "edge" to a skirt or dress outfit that might otherwise be right on the borderline of being too cutesy/frilly/fussy. Another type of outfit that could benefit from driving gloves is an otherwise simple, monochromatic outfit like the one I was wearing tonight; instead of using a "pop" colour, the gloves are like a "pop" accessory! 

I don't recommend wearing them with anything that looks too tomboyish or androgynous, or you lose the sort of decorative, arch irony / fashion statement aspect and just look like you're trying too hard to look tough, KWIM?


----------



## marie-lou

Ow, piggy, I don't know how you do it but you "wow" me everytime! Love the dress, the shoes, the accessories,... EVERYTHING!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks Piggy, you saved me from being really overdressed. I have a problem with being overdressed sometimes since that is my natural nature to do. So will stick with the hoodie look. Hiking, granola, and nature oh my. 





lvpiggy said:


> I've never been to Seattle, but my understanding is that the Pacific Northwest is *very* casual in terms of dress, so I imagine that a hoodie would be your best best. Leather jacket could also work, but definitely not the cashmere cardigan, IPHO. All the people I've met from Seattle are very . . . earthy? Think like hiking and granola and nature


----------



## mrb4bags

Another show stopper for sure.  Love your style and really appreciate all of your tips!!


----------



## wifeyb

piggy you are a hard person to get ahold of! your PM box is full so i cant messege you!


----------



## lvpiggy

marie-lou said:


> Ow, piggy, I don't know how you do it but you "wow" me everytime! Love the dress, the shoes, the accessories,... EVERYTHING!





mrb4bags said:


> Another show stopper for sure.  Love your style and really appreciate all of your tips!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Thanks Piggy, you saved me from being really overdressed. *I have a problem with being overdressed* sometimes since that is my natural nature to do. So will stick with the hoodie look. Hiking, granola, and nature oh my.



i often have a the same problem - in those cases I just tell myself everyone else has clearly underdressed - how embarrassing for them! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

so I was looking back through the thread, and I realised I totally forgot to post photos from the actual day of the CL Robertson signing event! silly piggy!





BCBG sleeveless tank
topshop tiered silk mini
christian louboutin lace bouquet lady claudes
chanel fingerless driving gloves
bulgari sunglasses
VC&A bird of paradise ring
dior earrings
hermès 25cm rouge h croc birkin





with christian louboutin antique lace mouge zeppas in-hand, to be signed!


----------



## Jeneen

^ Cute - I bet Mr. L thought you were one stylish piggy!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I never get tired of this thread!


----------



## lvpiggy

Posted this in the beauty bar, but thought I'd share with everyone here in the thread too! If you do your own nails, and you haven't tried Sally Hansen's Insta-Dri Anti-Chip top coat, you've got to get a bottle! 

I just tried this for the first time while doing my nails at a girlfriend's house last night, and it is fabulous!!! Without subjecting you to the gory details, there was a bit of an unexpected pigtastrophe today that was VERY manicure-unfriendly. I totally expected my nails to be completely ruined, but lo and behold:






not a single chip or dent in sight! 

and yes, I know I do my french manicure weird, I like the white stripe to be very thin instead of covering the actual white part of my nail - it makes little piggy fingers look longer, IPHO (^(oo)^)v


----------



## AmberLeBon

Hi Piggy, great to see you getting so much use of the Birds ring! a piece im hopiing to buy in the future... do you have your eye on any other VCA?


----------



## lvpiggy

Jeneen said:


> ^ Cute - I bet Mr. L thought you were one stylish piggy!



_he remembered me from Miami when I went for the store opening!!!!! _  michael intro'd me in LA and M. Louboutin said "oh yes, I remember, at the Box (the party where I met him the first time), you were wearing that lovely black dress"  

omg it seriously was one of the highlights of my life


----------



## lvpiggy

crazzee_shopper said:


> I never get tired of this thread!



thanks darling~!! glad you stopped by! woo woo! (^(oo)^)

_btw - are you going to the SF CL play day? Should the little piggy arrive bearing spare dustbags? _(^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

AmberLeBon said:


> Hi Piggy, great to see you getting so much use of the Birds ring! a piece im hopiing to buy in the future... do you have your eye on any other VCA?



I literally wear that ring everywhere, every day (except to dragon's house, because she might require medical assistance if she ever found out how much it cost )

So I basically consider myself set for life on rings, until/unless I should happen to find myself affianced! I would LOVE to have this as my engagement; wouldn't it coordinate perfectly with my BoP? I've always said I didn't want a run-of-the-mill e-ring (^(oo)^)v






naturally, at some point I'll then need the matching necklace as well . . .


----------



## Deborah1986

lvpiggy said:


> _he remembered me from Miami when I went for the store opening!!!!! _ michael intro'd me in LA and M. Louboutin said "oh yes, I remember, at the Box (the party where I met him the first time), you were wearing that lovely black dress"
> 
> omg it seriously was one of the highlights of my life


 
_No way  that's amazing that he said that that's like a dream !!_


----------



## Deborah1986

lvpiggy said:


>


----------



## Sammyjoe

lvpiggy said:


> _he remembered me from Miami when I went for the store opening!!!!! _ michael intro'd me in LA and M. Louboutin said "oh yes, I remember, at the Box (the party where I met him the first time), you were wearing that lovely black dress"
> 
> omg it seriously was one of the highlights of my life


 
Really cool story Piggy.

I love the fact that you have the bird and use it so much to get lots of value out of it, its a stunning ring and if I ever get a diamond VCA RHR, I like you will wear it as much as I could.


----------



## marie-lou

^^I love that story too!

Seriously, sometimes this thread just reads like a fairytale!


----------



## cfellis522

lvpiggy said:


> _he remembered me from Miami when I went for the store opening!!!!! _ michael intro'd me in LA and M. Louboutin said "oh yes, I remember, at the Box (the party where I met him the first time), you were wearing that lovely black dress"
> 
> omg it seriously was one of the highlights of my life


 
I guess that means you will have to come to his signing (whenever he does) at the Dallas Boutique when it opens!!!


----------



## laurenam

^Most definitely!


----------



## kr0pka

Piggy, I follow your tread for the long time but never comented before. I love all of your CL and HL. Thanks to you next week Im going shopping, first HL for me


----------



## KlassicKouture

lvpiggy said:


> _he remembered me from Miami when I went for the store opening!!!!! _ michael intro'd me in LA and M. Louboutin said "oh yes, I remember, at the Box (the party where I met him the first time), you were wearing that lovely black dress"
> 
> omg it seriously was one of the highlights of my life


 
I just screamed out loud in my office LOL! 

*Piggy*, you are the BEST!!


----------



## rock_girl

I _*Love*_, ,  this dress!  I've always wanted one myself; how cool that you designed it!    Piggies have the best fashion sense, IMO.


----------



## kristenmi123

I have been following your thread too.........your style is amazing.  And I love the necklace & ring ~ just gorgeous!!!

I'm struggling trying to figure out what to pack for San Francisco next week and your thread is such an inspiration!!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> _he remembered me from Miami when I went for the store opening!!!!! _  michael intro'd me in LA and M. Louboutin said "oh yes, I remember, at the Box (the party where I met him the first time), you were wearing that lovely black dress"
> 
> omg it seriously was one of the highlights of my life



Even the brilliant M. L can't forget a Piggy sighting!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks for all of the advice on dressing for Seattle. Definitely was good that I went with the hoodie look. Everyone was in sweatshirts, shorts, and flip flops. It's about as casual as you can get up there. Did bring a touch of Cali with me though, had my Gucci belt and sunglasses


----------



## AmberLeBon

What a great idea for an e-ring!! I think I have seen this in the vca catalogue, its stunning - do you know the name?

who is dragon btw??

great story about mr C L !


----------



## linhhhuynh

piggy, i just went through and read all 62 pages of your outfits! i love them so much!


----------



## rnsmelody

*lvpiggy* I saw you today when I was walking out of SFSC! I recognize the back of you with your long hair & shoes   Cute outfit! I was going to say hi but you were having a conversation with someone! Hopefully I will be able to meet you and rest of the SF ladies at the next playdate


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, have you tried on this Burberry coat IRL (it was the one you recommended for cold weather)

http://us.burberry.com/product/inde...1902410&;cp=3965371.3965403&parentPage=family

Wanted to make sure it isn't too long since I am a shortie (5'3.) It looks to be about knee length and I know those models are usually around 5'8. What do you think?


----------



## newchanelchic

lvpiggy said:


> i often have a the same problem - in those cases I just tell myself everyone else has clearly underdressed - how embarrassing for them! (^(oo)~)


 
This must be the funniest thing Ive ever heard in my life!!!! Im going to use this every time that happens to me now. Gosh! Ur one very funny and stylish piggy! N uve met Mr. L???lol


----------



## lvpiggy

herve leger cashmere shrug
bebe dress
hermès tout en carré twilly
hermès sterling silver bag charm (hanging from twilly)
christian louboutin red glittart numero prives
hermès shiny rouge h porosus birkin GHW
chanel camellia sunnies
van cleef & arpels birds of paradise ring


----------



## lvpiggy

Deborah1986 said:


> _No way  that's amazing that he said that that's like a dream !!_


 


Sammyjoe said:


> Really cool story Piggy.
> 
> I love the fact that you have the bird and use it so much to get lots of value out of it, its a stunning ring and if I ever get a diamond VCA RHR, I like you will wear it as much as I could.


 


marie-lou said:


> ^^I love that story too!
> 
> Seriously, sometimes this thread just reads like a fairytale!


 


KlassicKouture said:


> I just screamed out loud in my office LOL!
> 
> *Piggy*, you are the BEST!!


 


Vintage Leather said:


> Even the brilliant M. L can't forget a Piggy sighting!


 
i knew you ladies would understand! I told a couple of my non-tpf friends and got the "ok  . . . and this was the highlight of your life WHY?" look . . . . thank goodness for tPF, otherwise I might start thinking I'd gone totally nutso  (^(oo)^)'


----------



## lvpiggy

cfellis522 said:


> I guess that means you will have to come to his signing (whenever he does) at the Dallas Boutique when it opens!!!


 


laurenam said:


> ^Most definitely!


 
hehe  . . .  piggy's a CL groupie! he's going to be like  . . .  it would appear that there is a little piggy following me everywhere . . . look! there she is again, wearing a pair of PIGalles!


----------



## lvpiggy

kr0pka said:


> Piggy, I follow your tread for the long time but never comented before. I love all of your CL and HL. Thanks to you next week Im going shopping, first HL for me


thanks for popping up to say hello! fair warning: once you get your first HL dress, all the other dresses in your closet just lose their appeal . . .before you know it, 6 months have passed and you've got a whole set of HLs that have mysteriously appeared in your closet! (^(oo)^)



kristenmi123 said:


> I have been following your thread too.........your style is amazing. And I love the necklace & ring ~ just gorgeous!!!
> 
> I'm struggling trying to figure out what to pack for San Francisco next week and your thread is such an inspiration!!!!


 
are you still here? having a good time? hope you didn't freeze in the abnormally cold weather - apparently this is the coldest summer since the 1940s!! brr, said the little piggy! (>(oo)<)`


----------



## lvpiggy

linhhhuynh said:


> piggy, i just went through and read all 62 pages of your outfits! i love them so much!


 


rock_girl said:


> I _*Love*_, ,  this dress! I've always wanted one myself; how cool that you designed it!  Piggies have the best fashion sense, IMO.


 
thank you both for your very kind words - and for coming by to play in piggy's closet! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

rnsmelody said:


> *lvpiggy* I saw you today when I was walking out of SFSC! I recognize the back of you with your long hair & shoes  Cute outfit! I was going to say hi but you were having a conversation with someone! Hopefully I will be able to meet you and rest of the SF ladies at the next playdate


 
woo woo! *the second official sighting of the little piggy "in the wild!"*  hehe - perhaps we had ought to start awarding prizes or something! LOL (^(oo)^) 

Do say hello next time - I would have enjoyed meeting you! Besides, the person I was chatting with is my SA at Neiman Marcus, which means I see him weekly at the bare minimum (^(oo)^)  What brought you to the SFSC on Tuesday? I was headed to Bristol Farms for some pigpen provisioning! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

AmberLeBon said:


> What a great idea for an e-ring!! I think I have seen this in the vca catalogue, its stunning - do you know the name?
> not sure - the catalog listing just describes it as 1.50ct pear shaped diamond ring, set in white gold & diamonds (^(oo)^)v
> 
> who is dragon btw??
> dragon is the little piggy's _maman_! she maintains a "don't ask, don't tell" policy when it comes to piggy's expenditures - as long as I don't ask for money and I don't tell her how much my things cost, we're all happy (^(oo)~)
> 
> great story about mr C L !
> i replay it in my head at least once a day


 
(^(oo)^)v


----------



## cjy

lvpiggy said:


> _he remembered me from Miami when I went for the store opening!!!!! _ michael intro'd me in LA and M. Louboutin said "oh yes, I remember, at the Box (the party where I met him the first time), you were wearing that lovely black dress"
> 
> omg it seriously was one of the highlights of my life


 What a great moment!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

lvpiggy said:


> thanks darling~!! glad you stopped by! woo woo! (^(oo)^)
> 
> _btw - are you going to the SF CL play day? Should the little piggy arrive bearing spare dustbags? _(^(oo)~)



crud! I had to miss the play date and zip to LA for the weekend. Next one's in October right? See you then?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Just lovely, piggy!!! VERY sophisticated!


----------



## lvpiggy

for those who had suggested curling my hair or thought it would look nice curled - piggy fell asleep in her bun last night, and look what she found in the morning! anime piggy! (^(oo)^)






hehe i think it looks like anime hair b/c the girls with long hair are always drawn like this:


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Just lovely, piggy!!! VERY sophisticated!


 
thank you! btw that dress is another good one for the short-waisted; the band under the bust is at just the right height  (^(oo)^)v


----------



## rnsmelody

lvpiggy said:


> woo woo! *the second official sighting of the little piggy "in the wild!"*  hehe - perhaps we had ought to start awarding prizes or something! LOL (^(oo)^)
> 
> Do say hello next time - I would have enjoyed meeting you! Besides, the person I was chatting with is my SA at Neiman Marcus, which means I see him weekly at the bare minimum (^(oo)^) What brought you to the SFSC on Tuesday? I was headed to Bristol Farms for some pigpen provisioning! (^(oo)^)v


 
Yes, It was so random seeing you there! I can reconize you from a mile away with your gorgeous hair & CL! I love Bristol Farms they have all the neat little goodies there. Any intresting finds? I was stoping by HL to pick up my dress, they had it sent to the dry cleaners for me.   I hope to meet you soon! Maybe at a next random outing for us ahahah


----------



## lvpiggy

those who have wondered how piggies can wear high heels all day, every day may be interested in checking out my (warning: very lengthy) tutorial on walking in Christian Louboutin's 120mm (4.72in) single-soled PIGalles! there are some videos a few posts after the tutorial too (^(oo)^)v 

 PIGGIES DON'T WEAR FLATS: Wandering the World in Pigalle 120s


----------



## Jeneen

I love anime hair!


----------



## Bri 333

Hi Piggy, as my luck would have it, Revolve cancelled my order for the SWORD Lucca jacket. It was out of stock for over 2 months and they aren't sure if they are going to carry that style in the future. Is there another style of SWORD that you love and would be good as a travel jacket? They are giving me a 30% off discount towards my next order due to this inconvenience. So am hoping to order another one through them. Let me know what you think. It looks like they have the Biella, Vedana, Carrara, Novara, and Volterra in black.


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Hi Piggy, as my luck would have it, Revolve cancelled my order for the SWORD Lucca jacket. It was out of stock for over 2 months and they aren't sure if they are going to carry that style in the future. Is there another style of SWORD that you love and would be good as a travel jacket? They are giving me a 30% off discount towards my next order due to this inconvenience. So am hoping to order another one through them. Let me know what you think. It looks like they have the Biella, Vedana, Carrara, Novara, and Volterra in black.


 
why not get the grey one? I still see it one their website . . .  tobi has the camel one too (^(oo)^)v 

I also have the volterra, in dark silver & in washed gold - in fact, I had it in black too, but it got purloined from coat check 2 years ago (>(oo)<)`


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Piggy, have you tried on this Burberry coat IRL (it was the one you recommended for cold weather)
> 
> http://us.burberry.com/product/inde...1902410&;cp=3965371.3965403&parentPage=family
> 
> Wanted to make sure it isn't too long since I am a shortie (5'3.) It looks to be about knee length and I know those models are usually around 5'8. What do you think?


 
I can't wear burberry, actually - the smallest size is too large for me. All of my burberry is custom . . . however, the website says it's 40" long; I measured my trench and it's 35" from the neckline to the bottom hem in the back, and my trench definitely is an inch or two above the knee. So, since you're taller than me, I think 40" sounds about knee length for you, no? (^(oo)^)


----------



## Bri 333

I did get on the waiting list for the Lucca black. If that doesn't pan out by the fall, am thinking of getting it in chocolate (if I can track it down.) Am really sad this one didn't work out as it was my clear favorite. The Volterra is the next style I prefer. Is sizing the same as Lucca?





lvpiggy said:


> why not get the grey one? I still see it one their website . . . tobi has the camel one too (^(oo)^)v
> 
> I also have the volterra, in dark silver & in washed gold - in fact, I had it in black too, but it got purloined from coat check 2 years ago (>(oo)<)`


----------



## Bri 333

This was a great idea. I measured my trench coat and it is 37'' so will go and try on the Burberry and pray those extra 3 inches are okay. Fashion wise, where should the end of a coat like that fall, right on the knee, above, below. Is there a proper length to wear a coat like that?




lvpiggy said:


> I can't wear burberry, actually - the smallest size is too large for me. All of my burberry is custom . . . however, the website says it's 40" long; I measured my trench and it's 35" from the neckline to the bottom hem in the back, and my trench definitely is an inch or two above the knee. So, since you're taller than me, I think 40" sounds about knee length for you, no? (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> This was a great idea. I measured my trench coat and it is 37'' so will go and try on the Burberry and pray those extra 3 inches are okay. Fashion wise, where should the end of a coat like that fall, right on the knee, above, below. Is there a proper length to wear a coat like that?


 
you know they can shorten it for you right? (^(oo)^)

I would advise stopping right above the knee - you want to be able to wear with knee length skirts without looking like you're about to flash someone (^(oo)~)


----------



## Bri 333

Oh, I didn't know that! Problem solved. You are the best Piggy and so smart  Glad I ask fashion advice from you 

One more question, is the Volterra sizing the same as Lucca for the SWORD jacket? 





lvpiggy said:


> you know they can shorten it for you right? (^(oo)^)
> 
> I would advise stopping right above the knee - you want to be able to wear with knee length skirts without looking like you're about to flash someone (^(oo)~)


----------



## xxnitemareangel

Hi,
I LOVE your collection of leather jackets. Any way we could get a compilation of pictures of you wearing each of them so we can compare right next to each other? I really want to get a leather jacket since I've wanted one for forever, but I just can't make the decision on which one!


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Oh, I didn't know that! Problem solved. You are the best Piggy and so smart  Glad I ask fashion advice from you
> 
> One more question, is the Volterra sizing the same as Lucca for the SWORD jacket?


 
the volterra is a straighter body since it's a moto style & doesn't have the fitted fabric at the hem, so it will be a looser fit at the waist, but the shoulders are comparable (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

tonight's outfit was built around the same dress as the 24 July 2010 OOTE, but with a softer/sweeter look - friendly piggy next door instead of tough moto piggy, if you will (^(oo)^)

herve leger dress
s.w.o.r.d. lucca jacket
christian louboutin 120mm clichy
hermès tout en carré twilly
dior plissé wristlet (aka dior dumpling!)
lussori diamond fleurette drop earrings
cartier love necklace
van cleef & arpels birds of paradise ring


----------



## marie-lou

Love the outfit, and I especially love what you did with your hair!!


----------



## lvpiggy

^whoops! missed one (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

marie-lou said:


> Love the outfit, and I especially love what you did with your hair!!



thank you! the ponytail seems to be a very popular piggy hairstyle! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

xxnitemareangel said:


> Hi,
> I LOVE your collection of leather jackets. Any way we could get a compilation of pictures of you wearing each of them so we can compare right next to each other? I really want to get a leather jacket since I've wanted one for forever, but I just can't make the decision on which one!



ask, and you shall receive (^(oo)^)

S.W.O.R.D. lucca, gold & black





S.W.O.R.D. volterra, washed gold & silver





ted baker portrait-collar, black brushed leather & grey suede





ted baker moto-style, black





gareth pugh leather strips on silk (with hood), black


----------



## mrb4bags

You are always so helpful and generous.  It is always much appreciated!!


----------



## xxnitemareangel

Thanks! I'm really considering getting the Ted Baker moto style one - I tried it on and loved it, but I'm trying to find some way to get some sort of discount on it online - it's a lot for an article of clothing :X
Also, is there any place that sells the SWORD jackets in stores? I prefer trying things on before I take the plunge!


----------



## ninja_please

Love the Ted Baker portrait-collar jackets!


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, did you buy the Lucca and Volterra in the same size or did you size down for the Volterra? It is amazing how you pull off dressing them up and dressing them down. I didn't know it was okay to wear leather jackets with a dress. You look divine in these pics.





lvpiggy said:


> ask, and you shall receive (^(oo)^)
> 
> S.W.O.R.D. lucca, gold & black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.W.O.R.D. volterra, washed gold & silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ted baker portrait-collar, black brushed leather & grey suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ted baker moto-style, black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gareth pugh leather strips on silk (with hood), black


----------



## Bri 333

I LOVE this outfit. I really do have to look into getting a HL dress. You have turned me onto this too. The jewelry is TDF!!! Love it all.




lvpiggy said:


> tonight's outfit was built around the same dress as the 24 July 2010 OOTE, but with a softer/sweeter look - friendly piggy next door instead of tough moto piggy, if you will (^(oo)^)
> 
> herve leger dress
> s.w.o.r.d. lucca jacket
> christian louboutin 120mm clichy
> hermès tout en carré twilly
> dior plissé wristlet (aka dior dumpling!)
> lussori diamond fleurette drop earrings
> cartier love necklace
> van cleef & arpels birds of paradise ring


----------



## lvpiggy

mrb4bags said:


> You are always so helpful and generous.  It is always much appreciated!!



pleased to be of assistance! hehe  . . . perhaps I had ought to start a Dear Piggy weekly question or something! hehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning collection of Jackets *LVPiggy*!!:coolpics: You look amazing in your evening attire esp with the HL dress, VCA and lussori earrings!!


----------



## lvpiggy

_do you hear the people sing, singing the song of angry men? it is the music of a people who will not be slaves again! when the beating of your heart . . . _

sorry . . . that song has been stuck in my head for DAYS (^(oo)^)v

s.w.o.r.d. gold lucca jacket
A|X dress (it&#8217;s actually supposed to be a tunic apparently, which I discovered after wearing it as a dress for an entire summer . . . ush
christian louboutin cream jazz 120mm pigalle 
chanel mademoiselle east/west flap
bulgari sunnies
lussori diamond fleurette drop earrings
jewelmak smoky quartz & diamond necklace
hermès marron foncé enamel clic H bracelet (previously mislabeled by piggy as ficelle &#8211; mea culpa!)
van cleef & arpels birds of paradise ring


----------



## lvpiggy

xxnitemareangel said:


> Thanks! I'm really considering getting the Ted Baker moto style one - I tried it on and loved it, but I'm trying to find some way to get some sort of discount on it online - it's a lot for an article of clothing :X
> Also, is there any place that sells the SWORD jackets in stores? I prefer trying things on before I take the plunge!


 
The moto jacket is worth every penny, IPHO! I wear it very very frequently, and it seems quite durable thus far. Remember, you can wear a classic leather jacket forever! It will never go out of style, so you can amortize the upfront capital expenditure over the useful life on a straight-line basis. . . 

whoops! sorry, this isn't the accounting forum!  hehe (^(oo)~)

re: the SWORD jackets, I'm afraid I purchased all of mine online, so I don't know of any stores that sell them. I can tell you the sizing on the XS is the same as the Ted Baker size 0 though (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

ninja_please said:


> Love the Ted Baker portrait-collar jackets!


 


Sammyjoe said:


> Stunning collection of Jackets *LVPiggy*!!:coolpics: You look amazing in your evening attire esp with the HL dress, VCA and lussori earrings!!


 
thank you!! I do love my leather jackets. As I think I've mentioned before,  the first thing I ever bought with my own money was a leather jacket! They just go with everything and it's like instant bonus style points (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Piggy, did you buy the Lucca and Volterra in the same size or did you size down for the Volterra? It is amazing how you pull off dressing them up and dressing them down. I didn't know it was okay to wear leather jackets with a dress. You look divine in these pics.


 

I can't size down, XS is as small as they go - all of my s.w.o.r.d. jackets are XS (^(oo)^)v

aren't leather jackets the best? that's why I always like to travel with them, b/c they go day to night so easily! I wear one every time I go out at night, except in the middle of winter when it's super cold, then the swooshy cashmere coat & soft warm furs come out!  (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> I LOVE this outfit. I really do have to look into getting a HL dress. You have turned me onto this too. The jewelry is TDF!!! Love it all.


 
little piggy: enabler extraordinaire! woo woo! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## onebagatime

thanks for the leather jacket pics! now i seriously want one. I like the ted baker moto style best. i have a question: is the sleeve fit you right off the rack? i am afraid if it doesn't fit, they can't shorten a leather jacket like they do with other material? or piggy has long arms as you do have long legs? thanks so much! If possible, can you please let me know the length of the sleeve?


----------



## KristyDarling

Piggy -- thanks for modeling/posting your leather jacket collection! Soooo helpful to see how color makes a huge difference on one jacket style. I have the RO moto and SWORD Volterra in chocolate but am considering going for the SWORD Novara in black. Right now, I'm going back and forth on which color to get. I thought it *might* be nice in Clay or Silver but then it wouldn't have the same impact as in classic, strong black. Then again, I already have a moto jacket in black (in RO). What is your professional opinion?


----------



## lvpiggy

onebagatime said:


> thanks for the leather jacket pics! now i seriously want one. I like the ted baker moto style best. i have a question: is the sleeve fit you right off the rack? i am afraid if it doesn't fit, they can't shorten a leather jacket like they do with other material? or piggy has long arms as you do have long legs? thanks so much! If possible, can you please let me know the length of the sleeve?


 
remember, this little piggy is very little indeed - 5ft only! arms are correspondingly short as well (^(oo)~)

plus, if you take a look at ends of the sleeves in the photo, you'll see they kind of open in a "v" shape - that's actually a zipper! you can even see the zipper pull hanging down at the top (^(oo)^)  I always wear the jacket with the sleeve zippers open, because otherwise the sleeves would be a bit long on me. opening the zipper allows it to spread out gracefully and sort of drape over your hand, instead of bunching up awkwardly at the wrist! (^(oo)^)v

from the top of the shoulder seam, down the outside edge of the sleeve to the hem is 24"


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> Piggy -- thanks for modeling/posting your leather jacket collection! Soooo helpful to see how color makes a huge difference on one jacket style. I have the RO moto and SWORD Volterra in chocolate but am considering going for the SWORD Novara in black. Right now, I'm going back and forth on which color to get. I thought it *might* be nice in Clay or Silver but then it wouldn't have the same impact as in classic, strong black. Then again, I already have a moto jacket in black (in RO). What is your professional opinion?


 
ACK. went to shopbop to look at the colours  . . . and saw another style that I want! eep! EEP, i say! 

we may be stuck in a circular reference of enablement! piggy enables you - you enable piggy - and so on, _ad infinitum_! 

hehe (^(oo)^)

I vote for silver - I believe in a balanced selection of colour (which is why I own two colours each of the volterra, lucca and ted baker portrait collar jackets!) and I doubt clay will have good staying power - that kind of pale cream tends to look dingy very quickly, IPHO. I really love the silver volterra I have. It's one of the ambiguous silvers that has a warm undertone, so it matches with a ton of stuff!


----------



## KristyDarling

Oops! Sorry for the accidental enabling! LOL.  Which style was it that caught your eye?

Is your silver volterra like a shiny metallic shade? Because Revolve has the Novara in "Grey" which doesn't look any different from their other styles in "Silver." In fact, they pretty much all look exactly the same. Hmm. I like your reasoning for recommending the silver -- having two black moto jackets would be kind of redundant, even though the styling is slightly different. Buuuuut, the only color Revolve currently has in my size is black...and the Tobicandy25 discount will expire before they can special order the Grey in my size! Argh! Why can't they make these decisions any easier for me???


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> Oops! Sorry for the accidental enabling! LOL.  Which style was it that caught your eye?
> 
> Is your silver volterra like a shiny metallic shade? Because Revolve has the Novara in "Grey" which doesn't look any different from their other styles in "Silver." In fact, they pretty much all look exactly the same. Hmm. I like your reasoning for recommending the silver -- having two black moto jackets would be kind of redundant, even though the styling is slightly different. Buuuuut, the only color Revolve currently has in my size is black...and the Tobicandy25 discount will expire before they can special order the Grey in my size! Argh! Why can't they make these decisions any easier for me???


 
huh? discount? what discount? piggy wants to know!! can I apply it to the quilted shoulder moto jacket?!?

little piggies = expert at finding HTF items, terrible at finding a bargain (^(oo)^)v


----------



## KristyDarling

Revolve is matching Tobi's 25% discount on full-priced items and brands they both carry, with the exception of certain brands (all sale items, T by Alexander Wang, Nixon, Hudson Jeans, Anthony Logistics for Men, Toms Shoes, G-Star, Converse, Alexander Wang, Comme des Garçons, A.P.C., Hunter, and Comme des Garçons Play). You just purchase the item first, then email them later with the TOBICANDY25 code to get the discount!


----------



## lvpiggy

oh! so  . . . does tobi not have your size in the silver/gray either?


----------



## lvpiggy

and my silver is sorta iridescent-y, yes. it's like the finish on the "washed gold"


----------



## KristyDarling

lvpiggy said:


> oh! so  . . . does tobi not have your size in the silver/gray either?



Sadly no. They only have it in Ocean blue.


----------



## Prada_Princess

LVP - you have some amazing leathers - such style.


----------



## onebagatime

thanks. if it&#8217;s 24&#8221;, then it won&#8217;t be too long for me. But it&#8217;s impossible for me to fit in a XS, I&#8217;d most likely need a S so I don&#8217;t know if the sleeve is the same length. I will go to the store and try it. Just found that they have a store on Newbury street! Thanks so much, piggy.


----------



## randr21

I think the TB grey suede portrait jacket looks amazing on you, and the gareth one is fantastic too...I think it'll look even better with knee or otk boots.


----------



## Bri 333

Yes, I love leather jackets. Right now I have a brown leather trench and a black one too. So looking forward to getting the SWORD jacket for a shorter look. Am on the waiting list for a black Lucca. That one seems to be the most popular style. Yes, I want to get the cashmere Burberry coat for December-March/April when it is too cold to wear leather. I wear them for as long as possible, but it gets down to 40 degrees in San Diego around Christmas. So that's when I need something warmer.




lvpiggy said:


> I can't size down, XS is as small as they go - all of my s.w.o.r.d. jackets are XS (^(oo)^)v
> 
> aren't leather jackets the best? that's why I always like to travel with them, b/c they go day to night so easily! I wear one every time I go out at night, except in the middle of winter when it's super cold, then the swooshy cashmere coat & soft warm furs come out! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bri 333

Seriously, because of Piggy I am in the process of buying:

1) SWORD Lucca jacket
2) Burberry Cashmere/Wool coat
3) HL dress
4) Am also considering a SWORD Volterra jacket

Piggy is good for enhancing my image bad for the wallet 

BTW, I know your bday is coming up soon. Are you still buying that jewelry piece?




lvpiggy said:


> little piggy: enabler extraordinaire! woo woo! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

Prada_Princess said:


> LVP - you have some amazing leathers - such style.


 
thank you *Princess*!! now, are you just trying to butter me up so I'll agree to mink-sharing? hehe . . . (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

onebagatime said:


> thanks. if its 24, then it wont be too long for me. But its impossible for me to fit in a XS, Id most likely need a S so I dont know if the sleeve is the same length. I will go to the store and try it. Just found that they have a store on Newbury street! Thanks so much, piggy.


 
no problem (^(oo)^) i hope you're able to get one!!


----------



## lvpiggy

randr21 said:


> I think the TB grey suede portrait jacket looks amazing on you, and the gareth one is fantastic too...*I think it'll look even better with knee or otk boots*.


 

excellent, excellent, piggy concurs! capital idea for this coming fall! thanks! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Seriously, because of Piggy I am in the process of buying:
> 
> 1) SWORD Lucca jacket
> 2) Burberry Cashmere/Wool coat
> 3) HL dress
> 4) Am also considering a SWORD Volterra jacket
> 
> Piggy is good for enhancing my image bad for the wallet
> 
> BTW, I know your bday is coming up soon. Are you still buying that jewelry piece?


 






indeed! good for closets, bad for wallets

I should be getting the jewelry, they're working out what my discount is going to be, then it'll be shipped to my oregon address (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bri 333

Can't wait to see what you are getting 





lvpiggy said:


> indeed! good for closets, bad for wallets
> 
> I should be getting the jewelry, they're working out what my discount is going to be, then it'll be shipped to my oregon address (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Suzie

Love your thread Piggy.

I just wanted to ask do you have any Rick Owens leather jackets? I am seriously debating getting one when my finances aren't so low.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Piggy, you are so fab, it boggles the mind.  Can I ask if you have an annual budget for clothes, or an average you spend per year?  Do you ever resell things you've fallen out of love with?


----------



## lvpiggy

Suzie said:


> Love your thread Piggy.
> 
> I just wanted to ask do you have any Rick Owens leather jackets? I am seriously debating getting one when my finances aren't so low.


 

Rick Owens has some beautiful leather jackets, but their smallest size is, alas, still too large for very small piggies


----------



## lvpiggy

lanasyogamama said:


> Piggy, you are so fab, it boggles the mind. Can I ask if you have an annual budget for clothes, or an average you spend per year? Do you ever resell things you've fallen out of love with?


 
thank you! that's very kind (^(oo)^)






I don't have a specific budget or set aside any given amount for clothes - when I see something good, I buy it! 


Of course, there are some major caveat that go with that statement (^(oo)^)v 

I won't buy anything unless I can picture myself still wearing it 5 years from now. Some of the pieces in my current wardrobe were purchased when I was in high school!
If I have to think about it, it's not coming home with me - it needs to make me say "wow" when I look in the mirror for the first time. I've discovered that hesitation over anything except a truly astronomical price is usually my subconscious telling me that I won't really wear it
There are certain cuts or styles or colours that I *know* don't look good on me, so I don't even bother trying them on, ever
Once I've discovered a good go-to brand for a certain category, I'm pretty brand-loyal unless the quality or aesthetic of the brand changes dramatically later on.
Of course, everyone suffers from errors of judgment at one time or another (^(oo)^) As the market for piggy-sized clothing is not very significant, I tend to offer my similarly-sized friends the right of first refusal and donate whatever remains


----------



## KristyDarling

lvpiggy said:


> thank you! that's very kind (^(oo)^)
> 
> *[*]If I have to think about it, it's not coming home with me - it needs to make me say "wow" when I look in the mirror for the first time. I've discovered that hesitation over anything except a truly astronomical price is usually my subconscious telling me that I won't really wear it
> *



This is SO true. It has to be a no-brainer, or you'll end up with a closet full of stuff you'll never wear, or that you'll only wear once or twice. Yeah, my closet is full of this stuff.   Every time I push the "Submit order" button, I stop to ask myself, "Is this a no-brainer, or am I buying this for another reason, such as being overly impressed by a sale price?"


----------



## mrb4bags

Great advice again.
I can't even tell you the amount of things I have bought because I talked myself
into it.  I will be following your tips especially the one regarding if I need to think about
it then I should not buy it.


----------



## Suzie

lvpiggy said:


> Rick Owens has some beautiful leather jackets, but their smallest size is, alas, still too large for very small piggies


 Wow, you are a teeny weeny little piggy aren't you!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Hehe, she surely is!! Itty bitty! I have RO's smallest size leather jacket and it is actually a tad tight on me! And I'm not even very big myself (5'2", 98lbs).


----------



## KristyDarling

Eeeeek! Piggy I just bought the silver Novara!  I cannot wait to get it!! Thanks for your help with my color decision!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Suzie said:


> Wow, you are a teeny weeny little piggy aren't you!


 


KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Hehe, she surely is!! Itty bitty! I have RO's smallest size leather jacket and it is actually a tad tight on me! And I'm not even very big myself (5'2", 98lbs).


 
_Conveniently travel sized and fully compliant with all major airline & TSA carry-on requirements _

(^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

KristyDarling said:


> Eeeeek! Piggy I just bought the silver Novara!  I cannot wait to get it!! Thanks for your help with my color decision!!


 

yay congrats!! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lanasyogamama

lvpiggy said:


> thank you! that's very kind (^(oo)^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a specific budget or set aside any given amount for clothes - when I see something good, I buy it!
> 
> 
> Of course, there are some major caveat that go with that statement (^(oo)^)v
> 
> I won't buy anything unless I can picture myself still wearing it 5 years from now. Some of the pieces in my current wardrobe were purchased when I was in high school!
> If I have to think about it, it's not coming home with me - it needs to make me say "wow" when I look in the mirror for the first time. I've discovered that hesitation over anything except a truly astronomical price is usually my subconscious telling me that I won't really wear it
> There are certain cuts or styles or colours that I *know* don't look good on me, so I don't even bother trying them on, ever
> Once I've discovered a good go-to brand for a certain category, I'm pretty brand-loyal unless the quality or aesthetic of the brand changes dramatically later on.
> Of course, everyone suffers from errors of judgment at one time or another (^(oo)^) As the market for piggy-sized clothing is not very significant, I tend to offer my similarly-sized friends the right of first refusal and donate whatever remains



Thanks Piggy, great explanation!


----------



## lvpiggy

writing the instructions for the twilly faux necktie got this little piggy thinking about actual tie knots! 






just a regular windsor knot with a clou de selle ring added to decorate the front - excellent for filling in the necklines of button-down shirts! very elongating for the neck  I thought it looked like a heart shape, hence piggy is calling this the Windsor Heart!

(^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

I don't need any more rings, I don't need anymore rings, I don't . . . AHHHHHHHHHHHHH HELP!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





someone please remind me that I only have 2 hands, and I need to save one (hopefully) for an eventual engagement ring?!? 












but .... but  . .  .


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh YES YOU DO need that ring!!!! Girl, I'm about to pass out looking at that thing!!!!


----------



## lulu3955

*lvpiggy-* Love your Windsor Heart knot  & your twilly.  The color looks great with your skin tone. I wish I could pull off that color.


----------



## lvpiggy

finally, some piggy-friendly weather out in piggy paradise! perfect for this cool blue draped dress! piggies rarely wear dresses with draping, but the fabric on this one is super light & sheer so it doesn't add too much bulk to small piggy frames (^(oo)^)v

ted baker dress
christian louboutin champagne chiffon ambrosinas
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring


----------



## Bri 333

I think this would make the perfect Piggy bday gift to herself. It could keep that finger company until the ering goes on there. Then it could switch off with the BofP ring on the right hand so that it isn't always the same ring. That ring is beyond amazing. 




lvpiggy said:


> I don't need any more rings, I don't need anymore rings, I don't . . . AHHHHHHHHHHHHH HELP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone please remind me that I only have 2 hands, and I need to save one (hopefully) for an eventual engagement ring?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but .... but . . .


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Oh, piggy! I ** your drape dress!*


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> I don't need any more rings, I don't need anymore rings, I don't . . . AHHHHHHHHHHHHH HELP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone please remind me that I only have 2 hands, and I need to save one (hopefully) for an eventual engagement ring?!?



That ring is beyond gorgeous.....  But your poor birdie might get lonely after you get engaged.

Imagine trying to explain to la dragon how two dream rings ended up on the fingers...
I know.  I'm no fun.


----------



## Stephanie*

The blue dress is stunning


----------



## BattyBugs

I finally made it to this area of the forum & had to check out your thread, Piggy. You are perfection. I love the nitoinimoi boots & now I want some for myself. You are such a bad influence on the Batty.


----------



## linhhhuynh

that ring is gorgeous!


----------



## mrb4bags

A girl can never have too many diamond rings!!


----------



## Jeneen

That ring is amazing! I love the blue ted baker dress too!


----------



## lulu3955

WOW that combo of the ted baker dress and your CLs make you look super leggy. In a good seski way.


----------



## pooh83ar

That ring is TDF!!! Looking gorgeous as usual, Piggy!


----------



## randr21

I love the dress, it's really different and fits you quite well.  The color definitely goes well with the diamond.  I sometimes think that with all the money I spend on bags, shoes and clothes, I could have a pretty nice jewelry collection!


----------



## kdo

piggy you look fabulous!  Love the Windsor heart & ring!


----------



## Cates

That blue ted baker dress looks stunning on you piggy!


----------



## lanasyogamama

The ring is gorgeous, but you DO already have the HG VCA, and it is soooooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

How did I miss this thread?? Amazing outfits/accessories!


----------



## Elina0408

The dress is fabulous!! Just perfect for you!!


----------



## loves

you look fabulous in all your pics


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, I know your bday is coming soon or maybe just passed (my very good friends bday is this Thursday and I remember yours being close to hers.) So I wanted to say HAPPY HAPPY BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for being such a sweet, kind, generous fashion advisor to me and also such an inspiration of style. You ARE gorgeous and a beautiful person inside and out. If you are ever in San Diego or even Orange County, please let me know so I can take you on a fabulous lunch and of course shopping.  You ARE an amazing Piggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

another milestone for 2010: Year of Sparkle! *** (^(oo)^) ***

guess what came in the mail today?? piggy's order of nfu oh holographic nail lacquers! (^(oo)^)v

the full holo look is a little too flashy for my style, but the little piggy had a sudden epiphany last week: french tips in holo! Henceforth to be known as *piggy tips* (^(oo)^) 

I was too impatient to redo my whole mani because I really wanted to see how the polishes looked IRL - so I painted over my existing french manicure on one nail with each colour just to see . . . naturally I had to take pics and share:

nfu oh #61 piggy tip:






closeup:





nfu oh #66 piggy tip:





closeup:







all the photos are with only 1 coat of polish! amazing  which colour do you like better?


----------



## lvpiggy

*note to self: never seek support for purchase abstentions from TPF* 



KristyDarling said:


> Oh YES YOU DO need that ring!!!! Girl, I'm about to pass out looking at that thing!!!!


 


Bri 333 said:


> I think this would make the perfect Piggy bday gift to herself. It could keep that finger company until the ering goes on there. Then it could switch off with the BofP ring on the right hand so that it isn't always the same ring. That ring is beyond amazing.


 


linhhhuynh said:


> that ring is gorgeous!


 


mrb4bags said:


> A girl can never have too many diamond rings!!


 


Jeneen said:


> That ring is amazing! I love the blue ted baker dress too!


 


pooh83ar said:


> That ring is TDF!!! Looking gorgeous as usual, Piggy!


 


lanasyogamama said:


> The ring is gorgeous, but you DO already have the HG VCA, and it is soooooooooooo beautiful!


 


kdo said:


> piggy you look fabulous! Love the Windsor heart & ring!


----------



## lvpiggy

lulu3955 said:


> *lvpiggy-* Love your Windsor Heart knot  & your twilly.  The color looks great with your skin tone. I wish I could pull off that color.


 
thank you! (^(oo)^)v  why can't you pull off that colour? ( ' (oo) ' )


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks everyone for your kind comments! very motivating for small piggies to continue experimental expansion into new styles like this instead of sticking with the safer items only (^(oo)^)v



La Vanguardia said:


> *Oh, piggy! I ** your drape dress!*


 


Stephanie* said:


> The blue dress is stunning


 


Jeneen said:


> That ring is amazing! I love the blue ted baker dress too!


 


lulu3955 said:


> WOW that combo of the ted baker dress and your CLs make you look super leggy. In a good seski way.


 


randr21 said:


> I love the dress, it's really different and fits you quite well. The color definitely goes well with the diamond. I sometimes think that with all the money I spend on bags, shoes and clothes, I could have a pretty nice jewelry collection!


 


kdo said:


> piggy you look fabulous! Love the Windsor heart & ring!


 


Cates said:


> That blue ted baker dress looks stunning on you piggy!


 


Sweetpea83 said:


> How did I miss this thread?? Amazing outfits/accessories!


 


Elina0408 said:


> The dress is fabulous!! Just perfect for you!!


 


loves said:


> you look fabulous in all your pics


----------



## lvpiggy

Vintage Leather said:


> That ring is beyond gorgeous..... But your poor birdie might get lonely after you get engaged.
> 
> _Imagine trying to explain to la dragon how two dream rings ended up on the fingers..._
> I know. I'm no fun.


 

that would piggy's cue to hide, thus:


----------



## linhhhuynh

your nails are so shiny! i love it! i'm a sucker for glittery things, that color is cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh pretty mani!


----------



## KristyDarling

LOVE the piggy tips! So much fun, and so pretty and feminine! You must have a really steady hand because it looks perfect!


----------



## RosieD

lvpiggy, you're such a bad piggy for my piggybank!
YOU (well, your wonderful style, clothes, bags, jewelry and so on) 
keep adding things to MY wishlist, that's naughty of you!


----------



## CivicGirl

Like everyone else, I adore your style. Every outfit is put together so perfectly 

I saw this when browsing and immediately thought of you, piggy!

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4107634


----------



## lanasyogamama

^OMG, yes!


----------



## lulu3955

lvpiggy said:


> thank you! (^(oo)^)v  why can't you pull off that colour? ( ' (oo) ' )



It's a little close to my skin tone. I think it would get lost. However, maybe, if I paired with the a turtleneck sweater dress that would look cute.  hmmm. time to go shopping. Thanks piggy.


----------



## KristyDarling

CivicGirl said:


> Like everyone else, I adore your style. Every outfit is put together so perfectly
> 
> I saw this when browsing and immediately thought of you, piggy!
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4107634


----------



## annemerrick

CivicGirl said:


> Like everyone else, I adore your style. Every outfit is put together so perfectly
> 
> I saw this when browsing and immediately thought of you, piggy!
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4107634


 

Great recommendation!!  So cute!


----------



## lvpiggy

. . . are done! woo! the Year of Sparkle continues to exceed expectations! \(*(oo)*)/


----------



## linhhhuynh

they look great! pretty!


----------



## lvpiggy

bcbg blouse
bebe skirt
christian louboutin minibouts
cartier love necklace
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
nfu oh #61 piggy tips (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

CivicGirl said:


> Like everyone else, I adore your style. Every outfit is put together so perfectly
> 
> I saw this when browsing and immediately thought of you, piggy!
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4107634


 


lanasyogamama said:


> ^OMG, yes!


 


KristyDarling said:


>


 


annemerrick said:


> Great recommendation!! So cute!


 
omg I need one of these (^(oo)^)v

. . . wait a minute  . . . that's me! 





quickly! someone, deposit some money! (^(oo)^)



:lolots:


----------



## lvpiggy

little piggies = excellent for closets, very bad for wallets (^(oo)~)



RosieD said:


> lvpiggy, you're such a bad piggy for my piggybank!
> YOU (well, your wonderful style, clothes, bags, jewelry and so on)
> keep adding things to MY wishlist, that's naughty of you!


 


lulu3955 said:


> It's a little close to my skin tone. I think it would get lost. However, maybe, if I paired with the a turtleneck sweater dress that would look cute.  hmmm. time to go shopping. Thanks piggy.


 


BattyBugs said:


> I finally made it to this area of the forum & had to check out your thread, Piggy. You are perfection. I love the nitoinimoi boots & now I want some for myself. You are such a bad influence on the Batty.


----------



## mrb4bags

The red bcbg blouse looks gorgeous on you with the necklace.

Love the nails!!


----------



## butterfly 86

I love this look, so classy and elegant


----------



## Sweetpea83

lvpiggy said:


> bcbg blouse
> bebe skirt
> christian louboutin minibouts
> cartier love necklace
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
> nfu oh #61 piggy tips (^(oo)^)




Love the whole look!


----------



## Jeneen

Love the red and black outfit - classy professional piggy!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> that would piggy's cue to hide, thus:



Mama Vintage always notices when something new enters my box - and whenever you describe La Dragon, she reminds me of MV!



I love the skirt and pant set - and adore the sparkly French!


----------



## liumeng1995

Just wondering lvpiggy, your skin and hair always look fabulous, do you have a specific diet or beauty regimen (shampoo, conditioner, moisturizer, exfoliator, etc) that you use?


----------



## liumeng1995

also since you live in SF how do you manage to stay so pale?


----------



## marie-lou

I've been away to Prague, so I had some catching up to do... but.. as always: love the OOTD, the gorgeous ring, and the nails are TDF!


----------



## Ellapretty

liumeng1995 said:


> Just wondering lvpiggy, your skin and hair always look fabulous, do you have a specific diet or beauty regimen (shampoo, conditioner, moisturizer, exfoliator, etc) that you use?



Good questions - I'd love to read about Piggy's regime too - especially for your gorgeous hair!


----------



## loves

i think it is in the genes but let's hear what piggy has to say


----------



## Perfect Day

butterfly 86 said:


> I love this look, so classy and elegant



So beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Elina0408

I also want to know about Piggy's regime!


----------



## lvpiggy

liumeng1995 said:


> Just wondering lvpiggy, your skin and hair always look fabulous, do you have a specific diet or beauty regimen (shampoo, conditioner, moisturizer, exfoliator, etc) that you use?


 


Ellapretty said:


> Good questions - I'd love to read about Piggy's regime too - especially for your gorgeous hair!


 


loves said:


> i think it is in the genes but let's hear what piggy has to say


 


Elina0408 said:


> I also want to know about Piggy's regime!


 
happy to oblige - as always, feel free to seek clarification . . . or to tell me that any useful information is hopelessly lost in a hinterland of random piggy musings & in desperate need of immediate rescue (^(oo)^)v

I'll do one post per topic, for the sake of organization


----------



## lvpiggy

As with all pigcognito missives, the following tips have been tested & approved for little piggies, so YMMV, unless, of course, you too happen to be a little piggy, in which case your mileage may be identical (^(oo)~)

_ETA: I have straight, borderline thin hair of a fine/medium texture, not chemically treated or coloured_

*Hair Care Pigcognito - Supplies*

Fekkai Glossing or Pantene Ice Shine Shampoo & Conditioner
Rene Furterer Dry Shampoo
Microfiber towel
Biosilk Silk Therapy
Clear Aloe Vera Gel
Honey
Hazelnut Oil or similar
Beer  _beer??_ BEER, said the little piggy! 
*CWC!*

CWC stands for condition-wash-condition. when you get into the shower, wet down your hair, and:
apply conditioner from just below your ears on down to the ends
apply shampoo to your scalp down to the neck. do _not_ pile all your hair atop your head like Standard Haircare Actress Who Wants a Giant Pile of Tangles Like Medusa. all you need to do is massage the scalp with your fingertips.
gently work the lather down the length of your hair - you don't even need that much cleansing along the length, I've only included this so nobody starts rumours about little piggies with dirty hair (^(oo)^)
rinse thoroughly
apply conditioner from just below your ears on down to the ends.
beginning a few inches up from the ends, gently detangle using your fingers. make sure you work from the bottom towards the roots, not the other way around,and be gentle! the conditioner should help the knots slide right out
_[insert remainder of shower routine here]_
rinse hair thoroughly
right before you get out of the shower, flip the water to COLD - you only need to stay under for a couple of seconds, and your hair will be shinier if you do (^(oo)^)v
when you exit the shower, squeeze (don't wring) out excess water and wrap hair in a microfiber towel.
If you choose to blow-dry, try to keep the dryer constantly moving, and remember - if it's too hot for your skin, it's probably too hot for your hair . . . 

*Non-wash day*

For those of you who, like piggy, shampoo fewer than 7 times a week, I recommend

Rene Furterer's Dry Shampoo - it works all day, doesn't leave visible residue, and even gives some nice bouncy volume that's usually lacking on non-wash days (^(oo)^)v
Biosilk Silk Therapy - just a tiny drop, mind you, and only on the ends, otherwise you will be looking very greasy indeed (>(oo)<)`
*Special Treatments*
Now it's time to raid the kitchen! woo!

_Hazelnut Oil_
To further protect & moisturize my hair, I like to oil it with hazelnut oil before bed! just a tiny bit is all you need - rub it between your hands and your palms should have a slight sheen, but no visible oil droplets. then just lightly pat down the ends of your hair. if you have problems with split or dry ends, this is very helpful. you can experiment with other kinds of oil too, as everyone's hair seems to "like" specific types better than others (^(oo)^)v coconut, jojoba, extra virgin olive oil and grapeseed oil seem to be the most popular. I've used camellia oil before too.

_SMT - Snowymoon's Moisture Treatment_ 
Another great way to add moisture to dry hair is with an SMT - so named because it was first concocted on another forum by a user by the name of Snowymoon, naturally (^(oo)^)v I just did an SMT 2 nights ago, and my hair was so slippery, it kept sliding out of my updo! Here's all you need:

4 parts conditioner
1 part clear aloe vera gel (make sure it's pure 100% aloe vera gel, not the kind with painkillers or other additives - check the ingredients list to be sure)
1 part honey
mix all the ingredients together and pop the mixture into the microwave for 15 seconds _NB: it smells yummy, but it does not taste yummy. you have been warned, said the little piggy_ ( ' (oo) ' ) you should have a smooth mixture.

apply to dry hair 30 minutes before shower and wrap hair in plastic saran wrap or put it under a shower cap to keep it from drying out. when you get in the shower, wash & condition as normal since the SMT acts as the first "C" in the CWC process

_*BEER!*_
Now for the part I know you've all been skimming ahead to find (_tsk tsk! )  _Yes, this is the part where lvpiggy tells you to pour a beer over your head.

No, really. Bottoms up everyone! woo! (^(oo)^)v

ok, now I just look silly because I'm covered in beer, and you're all still standing there!

Oh very well, if you insist.  beer rinse, before & after:








not so silly anymore, is it? (^(oo)^)v If you need a quick fix, go for the beer rinse every time - it makes my hair super soft & shiny and only takes 5 minutes! Great way to use up all those half-finished bottles after a weekend party instead of dumping them down the drain.

Just let the beer go completely flat first. After your regular hair routine, pour the beer over your hair, work it in and let it sit for 5 minutes. Then rinse thoroughly and style as usual.

And there you have it! hair care - pigcognito! (^(oo)~)


----------



## Jeneen

^ I love it - thanks *piggy* great post. I'm going to try the SMT.


----------



## laurayuki

PIg i'm totally doing this before labor day weekend.. where do you find aloe gel though?


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> PIg i'm totally doing this before labor day weekend.. where do you find aloe gel though?


 
duane reade or CVS, next to the sunblock (^(oo)^)







make sure it's 100% aloe vera tho! no lidocaine or any of that stuff - it should def. be clear and NOT green


----------



## rock_girl

^^  Great minds think alike...   I use aloe vera gel on my curly hair to add moisture without adding weight or silicone.  I use Fruit of the Earth (FOTE) brand, which is 100% aloe vera gel and can be found at most major drug stores.


----------



## Ellapretty

Thanks so much for the tips Piggy - I'd never heard of CWC before - but it totally makes sense. I'm trying to grow my hair long - and it definitely requires treating ends gently- so am going to condition and minimize shampooing the ends.


----------



## lvpiggy

rumour has it that a very small piggy paid a visit to herve leger today . . . what could she possibly have been doing there?


----------



## Suzie

^ I am listening!


----------



## marie-lou

^So am I ...


----------



## Jeneen

I wonder what* piggy* was doing in HL? Giving haircare advice, demonstrating walking in CLs and offering lessons, brightening up the place with her shining *piggy*-personality? hmmmm....


----------



## Deborah1986

Suzie said:


> ^ I am listening!


 
_me too  a dress?!_


----------



## laurayuki

LOL oh little pig!!! i want pictures! i've been bad in vegas too.. paid a little visit to HL lol  i know i keep saying i have too many hl dresses.. but not enough!


----------



## lvpiggy

Suzie said:


> ^ I am listening!


 


marie-lou said:


> ^So am I ...


 


Jeneen said:


> I wonder what* piggy* was doing in HL? Giving haircare advice, demonstrating walking in CLs and offering lessons, brightening up the place with her shining *piggy*-personality? hmmmm....


 


Deborah1986 said:


> _me too  a dress?!_


 
the suspense continues  . . .even the little piggy knows not how our mystery will turn out!

there is most definitely one new dress reveal in the works, but who knows what could happen next! it may come with a companion! 

translation: the little piggy, in typically tardy piggy fashion, arrived at the store 5 minutes before closing time, and thus yesterday's woefully abbreviated trying-on process continues later this afternoon (^(oo)^)`



laurayuki said:


> LOL oh little pig!!! i want pictures! i've been bad in vegas too.. paid a little visit to HL lol  i know i keep saying i have too many hl dresses.. but not enough!


 
oh little panda! I saw a dress that made me think of you, b/c it was sparkly & one of panda's fave colours! ah, thank you for reminding me to bring my camera today so I can photograph it for you! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

It is an extraordinarily sunny day in piggy paradise!

EXTRAORDINARILY sunny!



and what do little piggies do on extraordinarily sunny days?

they take photographs of SPARKLE!


----------



## lvpiggy

It's been a completely unproductive yet highly satisfying morning at the pigpen, I assure you (^(oo)^)





















even the piggy tips got their sparkle on (^(oo)~)


----------



## liumeng1995

the nails look gorgeous ^


----------



## Jeneen

***BLING BLING BLING*** Post those babies in the jewelry forum too! sunshine:


----------



## amandakmc

Love those bling bling and I need my sunglasses on


----------



## laurayuki

@_@ sparkle!


----------



## jelts

Ooh! I love the bling bling! Your nails are gorgeous too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the new jewelry especially that ring!


----------



## linhhhuynh

lookit all the bling! i love the pink ring


----------



## rock_girl

lvpiggy said:


> *Special Treatments*
> Now it's time to raid the kitchen! woo!
> 
> _Hazelnut Oil_
> To further protect & moisturize my hair, I like to oil it with hazelnut oil before bed! just a tiny bit is all you need - rub it between your hands and your palms should have a slight sheen, but no visible oil droplets. then just lightly pat down the ends of your hair. if you have problems with split or dry ends, this is very helpful. you can experiment with other kinds of oil too, as everyone's hair seems to "like" specific types better than others (^(oo)^)v coconut, jojoba, extra virgin olive oil and grapeseed oil seem to be the most popular. I've used camellia oil before too.


 
*Piggy* - Thanks so much for sharing all this info!!  I've recently started looking into different ways to care for my curly hair.  The process you describe above is very similar to what I do.    The one thing I've struggled with is finding an oil that is moisturizing for my hair but not so thick that it looks greasy or changes my curl texture/pattern.  I will certainly be trying the ones you recommend above.  Do you mind answering a few quick questions?
1)  Have you ever tried the Moroccan Oil?  If so, how did it rank with respect to the oils you mention above?
2)  Is a person able to get the hazelnut, coconut, jojoba, grapeseed, and camellia oils at a natural foods store?
3)  Differences in hair texture aside, which was your favorite oil and why?

TIA!!


----------



## lvpiggy

hair care pigcognito news flash! (^(oo)^)

_quick addendum & update to the *Special Treatments*_

*Kiehl's Superbly Restorative Argan Oil*
go buy some! it is, in fact, superb! a rare but cheering example of truth in hyperbolic-sounding advertising. yay! (^(oo)^)

dispenses one drop at a time from the handy flip-top cap too! 5 drops is sufficient for piggy's hair, adjust accordingly for your hair's length & thickness. apply in the same manner as hazelnut oil to dry hair.


----------



## lvpiggy

*rock_girl*:

1) Have you ever tried the Moroccan Oil? If so, how did it rank with respect to the oils you mention above?
I recomend trying the Kiehl's product I posted above instead; 'Moroccan oil's main oil is Argan oil, but the first 3 ingredients listed for Moroccan oil are silicones. There's nothing wrong with silicones per se; my hair loves shampoos & conditioners with silicone. 

However, if you're actually looking _moisturize_, silicone does not do that. Moreover, since silicone smoothes & partially seals the hair shaft, I'm not sure how well the argan oil would absorb when combined with silicones.

2) Is a person able to get the hazelnut, coconut, jojoba, grapeseed, and camellia oils at a natural foods store?
Hazelnut, coconut, and grapeseed should be readily available at any natural foods store in the cooking oils section. Camellia & jojoba are probably more common in those nutrition/vitamin specialty stores.

3) Differences in hair texture aside, which was your favorite oil and why?
The Kiehl's oil is definitely my new favourite! It's lovely and lightweight, so I think it will help with the issues you mentioned. On the flip side, because it's so lightweight, I'm not sure if it will provide enough moisture if your hair is a lot thicker or coarser than mine. 

If that's the case, I would recommend Hazelnut. I will continue to use the Hazelnut oil before bed, because I think it's more moisturizing. Since it's heavier, I can't use it during the day, lest I look like a dirty little piggy who forgot to shower for . . . many days (^(oo)~)

All the other oils I mentioned feel "heavier" to me than hazelnut & camellia (which I like as well as hazelnut but is much pricier, plus I cook with hazelnut oil, and it's easier to find), so I would try the Kiehl's & Hazelnut first and if that's not enough, then progress onwards to grapeseed, coconut, etc. If you've had problems with other oils weighing down or making your hair greasy, I would stay away from olive oil, I found that to be *very* heavy


----------



## cjy

What beautiful pieces of jewelry!


----------



## Ellapretty

I wish I read this before buying another big bottle of Moroccan Oil! 

I love Kiehl's products - so I will definitely try this out - does it smell as nice as Moroccan Oil?



lvpiggy said:


> hair care pigcognito news flash! (^(oo)^)
> 
> _quick addendum & update to the *Special Treatments*_
> 
> *Kiehl's Superbly Restorative Argan Oil*
> go buy some! it is, in fact, superb! a rare but cheering example of truth in hyperbolic-sounding advertising. yay! (^(oo)^)
> 
> dispenses one drop at a time from the handy flip-top cap too! 5 drops is sufficient for piggy's hair, adjust accordingly for your hair's length & thickness. apply in the same manner as hazelnut oil to dry hair.


----------



## Vendrazi

rock_girl said:


> *Piggy* - Thanks so much for sharing all this info!!  I've recently started looking into different ways to care for my curly hair.



Since Piggy mentioned Moroccan Oil has a lot of silicones, I advise you avoid using MO! PM me if you want more info. 

Back to your regularly scheduled Piggy-fest.


----------



## lvpiggy

Vendrazi said:


> Since Piggy mentioned Moroccan Oil has a lot of silicones, I advise you avoid using MO! PM me if you want more info.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled Piggy-fest.


 
yay!! piggies love audience participation \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

remember piggy's twilly flower?






piggy's original written instructions were sadly lacking in clarity! 





but wait - fear not, aspiring twilly flower creators! for now, there is a piggy's twilly flower video!!(^(oo)^)


----------



## marie-lou

^^ Awesome, I am trying this!! Thanks Piggy!


----------



## cecicat

*lvpiggy* - love the VCA oiseaux ring!  I followed it here from your twilly rosette video how to!


----------



## rock_girl

Thanks Piggy & Vendrazi!  
:urock:


----------



## Vintage Leather

Make some room - I Amy moving into your jewelry box!  Goregous sparkle!  What is the center store of the first ring you posted?  Ruby, pink sapphire, argyle pink diamond?


----------



## dallas

Piggy, thank you. This is such a lovely thread.


----------



## lvpiggy

navy halter top (from an unknown store, whose itchy tags were removed long ago by a small piggy who objects strenuously to itchiness)
white house | black market bolero
a|x armani exchange denim skirt
s.w.o.r.d. gold lucca bomber
hermès rouge hermès shiny croc 25cm birkin GHW
christian louboutin 120mm dorepi
cartier love necklace
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring

what a moody broody piggy! 






just kidding!  piggies are rarely moody, and _never_ broody! they just like to pretend sometimes 





in other news, the nfu oh polish was most displeased to find itself confined to the piggy tips, so piggy has added one full holo nail on each hand, which ended up coordinating quite nicely with the VC&A ring! *SPARKLE!* :sunnies


----------



## lvpiggy

*Jeneen, amandakmc, jelts, ~Fabulosity~, linhhhuynh, cjy* - thanks to every one of you for letting me share my sparkle photographs with you!

*cecicat* - I have the most amusing image right now of us somehow falling into our computer screens and seeing the VCA ring fly out of the embedded window as we chase it across the forum, before landing here  . . .  LOL! I know, I'm nutso - but it's an entertaining kind of nutso, I hope (^(oo)^)v

*laurayuki *- there's nothing quite like a little panda with sparkles in her eyes (^(oo)^)

*Ellapretty* - I actually never bought the MO after I saw the ingredients list - sorry! I can tell you that the Kiehl's has a pretty typical Kiehl's-type fragrance: pretty light, neutral, not overtly artificial

*marie-lou* - hope you like it - let me know if you run into any problems!

*Vintage Leather* - the center stone is a Burmese ruby  . . . now, which floor of the jewelry box would you be interested in? ah, I bet you're after the top-floor penthouse, where the rings reside! 

*dallas* - thank you for visiting! do pop back in again soon; there will be a special round of our recurring "dress the pig" game this weekend too! (^(oo)~)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

thank you Piggy!  I have to admit the flower I got after following your written instruction looked NOTHING like yours!

I'm new on this forum and just want to say you're such an inspiration.  I live in the tropics and it's soooo easy to never wear anything other than tank tops and flip flops  but I'll try harder now


----------



## Bitten

Hi *piggy*!! I've been being a loser who is too busy with work to hang out in the forum, so I've missed quite a bit I suspect!! Loving that ring, girl, keep working it!

So I'm off to Paris on Tuesday and hope to visit VCA while I'm there (inter alia) and who knows? I may try on some serious bling while I'm there...

I've tagged your thread pages from when you did the trip to Vegas so I can be inspired when packing (yes, I have already assembled some outfits) and will also be checking out your and *Laurayuki's* thread from your fabulous trip!  So exciting!

Also, I just bought an apartment! In the spirit of the occasion, I bought my first piece of furniture for it: a walnut 1930's cocktail cabinet. I felt it was appropriate - I don't have anything else, but the cocktail cabinet is obviously a priority, no?!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lvpiggy said:


> *Vintage Leather* - the center stone is a Burmese ruby  . . . now, which floor of the jewelry box would you be interested in? ah, I bet you're after the top-floor penthouse, where the rings reside!
> 
> (^(oo)~)



That ruby has insanely beautiful colour.
You know, you are REALLY bad for the Vintage Budget.  Which is now whimpering in agony after I look at your jewelry.  My shopping list grows, even as I know I need to let things go...

Yes, please.  I want to make reservations for the jewelry penthouse


----------



## lvpiggy

american apparel dress
ted baker suede portrait collar jacket
prada sunnies
christian louboutin python lili boots
hermès matte graphite croc 26cm lindy
hermès maillons twilly
hermès ardoise clic H bangle
random earrings "borrowed" from dragon (^(oo)^)
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring


----------



## linhhhuynh

your boots!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

your boots are stunning


----------



## girlfrommoscow

your boots are truly majestic! how many people stop you on the street and attempt to get to know you?) such a statement!! and i loved how you put your hair up, what a great idea!!)


----------



## liumeng1995

gorgeous python boots


----------



## lvpiggy

herve leger dress with mesh lace-up sides - latest purchase! (^(oo)^)
christian louboutin pink kid & black patent jaws 
chanel black costume necklace
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring


----------



## Elina0408

Love your boots!! Another excelent choice!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i loooove your dress!


----------



## lvpiggy

Time for an extra-special round of audience participation everyone! As always, let's start with a bit of helpful background info:

*This little piggy is going to the SF Symphony Opening Night Gala tomorrow! *

It is probably one of the dressiest events on the SF social calendar, so I would really prefer not to wear a cocktail length dress. Unfortunately, I don't think my J Mendel dress is quite dressy enough, and I haven't really seen any other gowns that really sang to me, so I'm planning to wear my trusty Herve Leger gown once more 

Weather permitting, I will wear my sable wrap, otherwise if it's not cold enough I'll be wearing my black cashmere Herve Leger asymmetrical wrap instead. I will also be sporting my Christian Louboutin strass lady claudes, my Cartier Baiser du Dragon pendant, and, of course, my VC&A oiseaux de paradis ring! Thus the little piggy will be looking something like this:











For reference, here are some photos of outfits from last year's event that were featured on an SF style blog (I LOVE the look on the very right!! so elegant! I'm admittedly underwhelmed by the purple, blue & yellow dresses in the center though)







and now, some queries for you, dear readers!
*What should I do with my hair?* 
(a) Leave it loose like in the photo
(b) Put it up in my customary messy hairstick bun
(c) Opt for a sleek version of the hairstick bun
(d) Other


*Can/should I add any additional jewelry pieces?* I would feel most comfortable with earrings at least, but not if it will create an overly cluttered look! Recall I will already have the VC&A ring & Cartier pendant

_I. earrings _
_II. bangle_
_III. ring on other hand
_
(a) I only
(b) I & II only
(c) I & III only
(d) I, II & III (_anyone having standardized test flashbacks yet?_)
(e) Other (wear a different necklace, don't wear a necklace, wear multiple bangles, etc)
(f) No additional jewelry; or you will resemble an odd piggy-shaped jewelry display stand 


*What bag should I use? *




(f) I'm also going to NM today to look at a VBH manila clutch which is the same shape as this, only it's in natural lizard skin with a metallic wash treatment:




Thanks in advance everyone! With your help, I'll be the best dressed piggy in attendance! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## linhhhuynh

only earrings, leave your hair down, and the red clutch!


----------



## lvpiggy

linhhhuynh said:


> only earrings, leave your hair down, and the red clutch!


 
thanks casting the first vote!  (^(oo)^)


----------



## doloresmia

only earrings, hair up in a messy bun... does the VBH clutch come in red?

what about simple earrings and bling bling for hair accessories? 

will we get a piggy pictoral once you are dressed?

SO fun to be part of the decision!


----------



## B185AC12

Hi lvpiggy,
I've been a lurker of TPF for almost a year and have just contributed a few comments here and there.  You have a great sense of style both in your clothes and in your writing.
Here's my 2 cents worth - wear a nice earring instead of a necklace so people would be drawn to look at your face; and I'd vote for the messy bun. I'd also vote for VBH clutch envelope.  Simple, elegant with a bit of an edge.  Have a great time!


----------



## dkli14

Diamond studs or any simple earring would complete the jewelry ensemble since you're already wearing 2 statement pieces.  Do you have any sparkly clutches like the Judith Leiber ones?  Since you're dress is black, a bit of bling from the clutch would be a nice contrast to offset the black and since it's the dressiest night, why not bring on the bling.  If not, I like the gold clutch (e).  When it comes to formal events, I always think loose chignon bun or wavy curled loose hair half up (to show off the earrings and more neckline to show the necklace).  Goody makes these spiral pins that are awesome for making loose buns and are pretty easy to use.  It sold in a pack of 2 at Target, Wal-greens, Rite Aid, etc.  I have long thick hair and they hold my hair up.  I'm not a fan of hairstick buns for more formal events unless it's decorative hairsticks decked out in rhinestones/crystals.  Just sharing my opinion.  Good luck and let us know what your final decision is.  You will be the BEST dressed there!


----------



## liumeng1995

Okay hair down unless you decide to wear earrings, then i agree with DonnaK, so you can show off your lovely jewelry, and go with bag a since we all know you love red


----------



## KristyDarling

Hair up in sleek bun.
Sparkly chandelier earrings
(no necklace, no bracelets)
VCA ring
Bag A


By the way, that gown is to DIE for!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

that dress is GORGEOUS and you look STUNNING in it!

I would wear hair up in messy bun
earrings and bangle
VBH clutch


----------



## lvpiggy

woo! bag A takes an early lead, with VBH clutch trailing closely behind! support for hairstyles is spread across candidates thus far  . . .  and in a surprising twist, we have 2 votes to abandon the Cartier bling! 

oh, this is so exciting, I wonder what will happen next?? (^(oo)^)


----------



## jasminscemt

Gorgeous dress!   I would wear messy bun with chandelier earrings and I like e) because it's gold.  I prefer the shape/style of the VBH clutch but it would go better if it were gold or something more sparkly.


----------



## lvpiggy

jasminscemt said:


> Gorgeous dress!  I would wear messy bun with chandelier earrings and I like e) because it's gold. I prefer the shape/style of the VBH clutch but it would go better if it were gold or something more sparkly.


 
actually the VBH clutch I posted was for shape reference only; the one I'm looking at today is natural ring lizard (so it has the typical lizzie warm grey & beige colour pattern) with an aged looking iridescent/gold metallic wash over it, so it will actually look more like this, but with the lizzie scale pattern rather than the python:


----------



## lvpiggy

oh~! forgot one question! what colour should the piggies be? neutral nude, or deep red? (^(oo)^)


----------



## ahertz

Lovely dress! My choices would be:

Sleek bun
Dior bag or possibly the new bag
Earrings

Have fun!!


----------



## onebagatime

another vote for bun (eithe way), earrings but no necklace and your new clutch. Do post the photos for us! enjoy!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Earrings, but simple and elegant.  Probably just diamond or ruby studs 
Hair sleek, up.
Bag, VBH or gold fold over clutch
Piggies, nude or do you have strauss? 

I think you want three elements of major bling.  Hands, face and either bag or shoes (so if you have a Lizzie bag, I'd wear nude CLs)  And i do think exotic counts as bling.

But i will confess that i would be tempted to have plain diamond studs, wear your burmese, and have the oxblood strauss CLs and croc Hermes.  I like red.

You want to stand out without being ostentatious.  You are already going to be the most beautiful woman in the room, you don't need to rub in that you also have superb taste and a stunning wardrobe.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i say piggies should be nude!


----------



## Elina0408

Earrings, Hair semi up ( if is possible and have done it before and don't forget to wash it with beer ,   Ring (you can wear your VCA!),  Red clutch !!  Have fun (the dress is simple but GEORGEOUS!!)


----------



## rock_girl

"_*Special Treatments *_*Kiehl's Superbly Restorative Argan Oil *go buy some! it is, in fact, superb! a rare but cheering example of truth in hyperbolic-sounding advertising. yay! (^(oo)^) "

Hi Piggy -

Silly question, but where can I find this product?  The Kiehl's website only carries the Argan oil shampoo, conditioner, and hair pack.  My Google results weren't much better.  

TIA!


----------



## RaeBelle

While I'm not the lovely Piggy, I believe this is the Kiehl's product http://www.kiehls.com/Superbly Restorative Argan Dry Oil/719,default,pd.html    Perhaps Piggy can confirm?


----------



## lvpiggy

. . . the stars align, and piggy magic happens!! (^(oo)^)

for example, the day before the symphony gala, a small piggy spots a long-coveted Fall 2008 gown . . . in black! even better than the originally pined-for grey:






Although it is labeled as an XS, it miraculously fits, except for the length of the skirt & straps! It's even on sale  . . . 

The day of the event, piggy drops off her new gown at 2:30pm with the magic tailor, who waves his wand and finishes her dress by 6pm, just in time for her to pick it up and head home to get ready for the ball! 

Meanwhile, the ever-helpful raccoon has procured a smashing set of earrings for the litte piggy to debut that evening!














Then the little piggy danced happily ever after in strass n' sparkle, taking many photographs to share with her friends on tPF!

I love a good happy ending, don't you? (^(oo)^)


----------



## linhhhuynh

WOW! so where are the pics?!


----------



## lvpiggy

linhhhuynh said:


> WOW! so where are the pics?!


 
haha I literally just got back from the tailor, need to get ready, still in day clothes & sockbun hair (^(oo)^)v


----------



## linhhhuynh

that gown is gorgeous btw!


----------



## laurayuki

OMG i'm so excited for you piggy!!! love the earrings!!!


----------



## doloresmia

this is a true cinderella story - sigh - how fabulous is that?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Yay!  Gorgeous dress!
  Have a fabulous evening, and beware orange limos after midnight!  (finding that dress is pretty much a sign that you do have a fairy godmother!)


----------



## Elina0408

The dress is fabulous!! I am sure that you were fabulous!! Love the earrings too!!


----------



## I Love RICE

I'm excited to see your gala pics piggy. I'm sure you look fab!


----------



## sillywahine

Piggy! I was just doing my daily read on sfgate and your picture at the gala was on there! You look like you were having a blast!


----------



## Vendrazi

That's funny: I looked through the pics earlier today and Piggy wasn't in them. I guess they added more.

For anyone who doesn't want to search:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/objec...tures/2010/09/08/ba-symphony09_0502203162.jpg


----------



## lvpiggy

picture time! (^(oo)^) 

herve leger gown
barguzin sable fur wrap
jimmy choo red ayers snakeskin ciggy clutch
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
lussori diamond & ruby ring
wallace chan diamond & ruby earrings
christian louboutin strass lady claudes

















I ended up deciding on a low, off-center sockbun with hairsticks, although I did swap it for a regular low hairstick bun after it was dislodged by some vigorous happy piggy dancing at the after party (^(oo)^)


----------



## linhhhuynh

yay first! lol. your dress is beautiful!!


----------



## Perfect Day

The dress is indeed beautiful. The sable is just perfect on you and, as always, you look like something directly from the runway. Stunning.


----------



## may3545

You look gorgeous!


----------



## jelts

Stunning! Your outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## laurayuki

I love the dress pig!!! so glad u found it!! and the fur pairing is impecable


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

You look fab!


----------



## anin8888

Piggy, you looked stunning!


----------



## Elina0408

The dress in reality is much better!! I love your hair too!!


----------



## Flip88

laurayuki said:


> I love the dress pig!!! so glad u found it!! and the fur pairing is impecable



I cannot sum up your look in better words than this so I shall merely quote it.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hotness!


----------



## lvpiggy

for this evening's fashion's night out event at piggy's second home (aka neiman marcus), piggy decided to venture out of her sartorial comfort zone into the perilous realm of the high-waisted skirt & blousy top! piggies being notoriously short of torso, there was every risk that disaster would ensue, but the little piggy pressed on, determined to expand her style boundaries! 

luckily, she had the amusingly rotund hermès hippo by her side providing moral support! (^(oo)~)

ted baker blouse
herve leger skirt
christian louboutin camouflage pony hair pigalle 120
hermès marron foncé lizard 25cm kelly PHW
hermès hippo leather bag charm
chanel black costume necklace
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
wallace chan earrings











what do you think? was the experiment a success, or does the little piggy need to head back to the closet and try, try again?


----------



## lvpiggy

I had a pigtastic time! Then again, I think it's just about impossible to _not_ enjoy yourself when wearing evening attire (^(oo)^)v



linhhhuynh said:


> yay first! lol. your dress is beautiful!!


 


Perfect Day said:


> The dress is indeed beautiful. The sable is just perfect on you and, as always, you look like something directly from the runway. Stunning.


 


may3545 said:


> You look gorgeous!


 


jelts said:


> Stunning! Your outfit is gorgeous!


 


laurayuki said:


> I love the dress pig!!! so glad u found it!! and the fur pairing is impecable


 


~Fabulousity~ said:


> You look fab!


 


anin8888 said:


> Piggy, you looked stunning!


 


Elina0408 said:


> The dress in reality is much better!! I love your hair too!!


 


Flip88 said:


> I cannot sum up your look in better words than this so I shall merely quote it.


 


crazzee_shopper said:


> Hotness!


----------



## linhhhuynh

no! i love it! the skirt is amazing!


----------



## rock_girl

Love Opera dress!  It was fun seeing you in SFgate.

Love the FNO outfit!  I think it was a success.  Did NM have a special event?


----------



## ipudgybear

Oh my goodness I should be studying for my exam not looking through this forum! I should have found it earlier! I love every piece you have here Piggy


----------



## lilbluebear

You look stunning in your gown and fur wrap for the symphony gala. Truly gorgeous.


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks ladies  (^(oo)^)

oh yes, and one more thing . . . 

*Happy PIG DAY everyone! *







It's pig day b/c the date is 9-16, get it? (^(oo)~)



linhhhuynh said:


> no! i love it! the skirt is amazing!


 


rock_girl said:


> Love Opera dress! It was fun seeing you in SFgate.
> 
> Love the FNO outfit! I think it was a success. Did NM have a special event?


 


ipudgybear said:


> Oh my goodness I should be studying for my exam not looking through this forum! I should have found it earlier! I love every piece you have here Piggy


 


lilbluebear said:


> You look stunning in your gown and fur wrap for the symphony gala. Truly gorgeous.


----------



## butterfly 86

I love ''the experiment'', why not show off your infinite legs 

And of course the dress for the symphony gala was spectacular, I love the accessories and the fur


----------



## marie-lou

Piggy, your outfit for the gala was just wonderful! Wow!


----------



## rock_girl

*Piggy *- I just wanted to say thanks for the packing advice from your Las Vegas trip!  Based on your information, I purchased a leather bag that can fit two CL boxes and applied your packing tips...  Totally success and ease on my last business trip.  :urock:  

I also tried the Kiehl's Aragan oil...I am so in love!  My hair just soaks it up and looks so much more nourished and healthy.  I am going to try the similar products from their hair care line.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

lvpiggy - you have such beautiful features!! i think you are SO pretty! everything you own/wear is so fun and i also love that you pair your dressy CLs with casual outfits.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

lvpiggy said:


> on saturday evening, this little piggy got dressed up to party! \(^(oo)^)/
> 
> tehe . . . delayed post i know, there some . . . technical . . . i mean, logistical . . . erm . . . yes. logistical difficulties. insurmountable logistical difficulties (^(oo)^)`7
> 
> herve leger fall 2008 strapless rose ombré dress
> christian louboutin nude acid python very prive peep toe pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelry closeup!
> dior earrings
> piaget miss protocole pendant
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis between-the-finger ring



Also..I was reading through your earlier posts....i am OBSESSED with this dress/shoe/jewelry combo! I just can't get over how fabulous this HL dress is!


----------



## lvpiggy

did some happy piggy dancing last night with old friends (^(oo)^)

herve leger dress
christian louboutin blue multi satin armadillos
l'eclaireur fingerless gloves
dior gloriossa II earrings
sunset pearls by gary liaw necklace 
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring











my new fave hairstyle, the chinese bun! unfortunately I've no idea where the hairsticks are from; I've had them since freshman year of high school!





the little piggy was even sporting a fun new manicure!

left hand: rescue beauty lounge diddy mow, nfu oh #66 tips
right hand: nfu oh #66, rescue beauty lounge diddy mow tips


----------



## lvpiggy

butterfly 86 said:


> I love ''the experiment'', why not show off your infinite legs
> 
> And of course the dress for the symphony gala was spectacular, I love the accessories and the fur


 



marie-lou said:


> Piggy, your outfit for the gala was just wonderful! Wow!


 
thanks ladies!! I must say do I do love special events - it's like childhood dress-up time all over again (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

rock_girl said:


> *Piggy *- I just wanted to say thanks for the packing advice from your Las Vegas trip! Based on your information, I purchased a leather bag that can fit two CL boxes and applied your packing tips... Totally success and ease on my last business trip. :urock:
> 
> I also tried the Kiehl's Aragan oil...I am so in love!  My hair just soaks it up and looks so much more nourished and healthy. I am going to try the similar products from their hair care line.


 
yay!! glad you found some of the pigcognito tips to be useful!  \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## lvpiggy

JCinwrppingppr said:


> lvpiggy - you have such beautiful features!! i think you are SO pretty! everything you own/wear is so fun and i also love that you pair your dressy CLs with casual outfits.


 
awww . . . thank you! reading that just totally made my day (^(oo)^) 








JCinwrppingppr said:


> Also..I was reading through your earlier posts....i am OBSESSED with this dress/shoe/jewelry combo! I just can't get over how fabulous this HL dress is!


 
thank you! it's one of my favourites! I call it my Piglet Dress, because I think it kinda looks like Piglet from Winnie-the-Pooh's outfit . . .  (^(oo)~)


----------



## Elina0408

These satin CL's are TDF!! I have just bought my first CL shoes!! (After I have seen your collection I must say!)


----------



## lvpiggy

Elina0408 said:


> These satin CL's are TDF!! I have just bought my first CL shoes!! (After I have seen your collection I must say!)


 
*Pigcognito enabling strikes again! TRIUMPH! \(^(oo)^)/*


----------



## petit four

Hi, *piggy*!  So, I haven't gone through the _entire_ thread, but I've picked up a few things already.  

All your styling seems to be very stream-lined.  Am I correct in thinking that this helps keep the short petite frame from looking overwhelmed (as I am apt to do to myself by getting carried away with layers and accessories) and seeming that the clothes are wearing the person rather than the other way around?  Please forgive the newbie-ish questions, you know what a neophyte I am in regards to styling myself.  

I love the hair posts, by the way.  And your tutorial on walking in Pigalles was great!  (Not that I have any, but still....)  Do you have any posts on dressing a petite frame floating around anywhere?


----------



## linhhhuynh

i LOVE your hairsticks & nails!


----------



## laurayuki

PIG with color nails!!! (@(o)@) lol


----------



## sunlit

Your hair looks beautiful in the Chinese bun!

Do you ever wear flats, *piggy*? Like... ever? At the gym, even? I can see you on the treadmill in your 120s!

Also, I think I read somewhere that you have silver metallic/anthracite booties. Do you have any outfit pics anywhere with these? I just bought some and I'd love to see how you styled yours!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with the other posters, *lvPiggy*, you are stunning (your thread and *La Van* and *Laurayuki* are such must reads ), I love the way you put your stylish spin on your clothing and jewellery! Rocking your HL, love it


----------



## lvpiggy

_I had way too much fun coming up with the title of this post - the  topic  . . and your username! A most fortuitous convergence, IPHO!

You've no idea how amused I am right now. 

I know, I know, I need to get out more (^(oo)^)v_

*Now, back to our regularly scheduled piggy programme . . .* 



petit four said:


> Do you have any posts on dressing a petite frame floating around anywhere?



I do now! (^(oo)^) Let's get started:

*LOOK FOR & WEAR:*


*solids & monochromatic outfits* - use accessories to add visual interest (^(oo)^)v
*boleros & cropped cardis*  that end just below the bust are much more flattering than regular  cardigans and nearly as warm. They should impart a nice hourglass shape!

*close-fitting, body-conscious items* like slim pencil skirts, tailored blazers with shaped waists, flat-knit fine gauge cashmere, jersey, bias-cut garments, slip dresses, etc.
*empire style dresses*

*narrow V-necklines* will make you look slimmer, and focus the attention on your face

tops and outerwear should ideally hit around the high hip: past the waist but above tailbone 
long sleeves should end about one inch past your wrist bone (as in, be long enough to cover the wrist bone and then some). have them taken up if they are too long, but make sure they aren't too short either, as that can be just as bad!
*skinny, straight leg or slim bootcut jeans* in darker colours, with a low rise. bonus points if they have vertical faded areas running up and down the fronts of the thighs. pay the extra for original hems; whenever garments have obviously been taken up or hemmed, it just draws attention to your height (or lack thereof . . . )

*interesting or colourful long necklaces, long dangling earrings, skinny scarves, and hairtoys with fun dangly bits* will draw the eye upward & visually lengthen your body

*tapered wedges*  (the ones that curve inward to a slim profile at the heel) offer a stable, not too clunky-looking footwear option

there's nothing like a pair of *TTK or OTK boots* to make your legs look super-long - especially when they have super high heels to match!
*nude patent pumps *- purchase many  pairs - wear as often as possible - get a pair that blends with your  skin tone and watch as your legs magically appear to lengthen 
*AVOID THESE:*


*Items that add horizontal bulk or volume*: puffer coats, voluminous/bubble/wide A-line skirts, boxy jackets, trapeze dresses, long-hair furs, babydoll anything, etc.
*drop-waist dresses*
*large or busy prints* - one of the biggest causes of "my dress is wearing me" type problems
*contrasting belts or any obvious colour or texture change at waist *level - this includes tops that end at the waist, as well as nearly all tucking-in of tops
*high-waisted* pants & skirts
*anything that ends below your knee and above the floor*; this includes capris & cropped pants, midcalf boots & 3/4 skirts. in similar fashion, avoid anything that ends between your elbow and your wrist
*very chunky heels or platforms*
*wide-leg, cuffed or very dramatically flared pants & jeans*
*ankle straps*
*over-accessorizing* - it is the rare outfit that requires earrings, necklace, rings_, _bracelet, brooch, scarf _and _fancy hairtoy! in fact, I would argue that a plain enough dress doesn't exist for wearing with all of those accessories at once!
hmmm . . . that's all I can think of for now - I'll add more later if I realize I've left anything out (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

linhhhuynh said:


> i LOVE your hairsticks & nails!



thank you!!! I had a lot of fun with the mani - def thinking of other potential colour combos now . . . (^(oo)^)



laurayuki said:


> PIG with color nails!!! (@(o)@) lol



hehe I love the shocked panda face! \(^(oo)^)/ what do you think panda? good job, little pig? or, not good, little pig? (^(oo)^)


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!






lvpiggy said:


> picture time! (^(oo)^)
> 
> herve leger gown
> barguzin sable fur wrap
> jimmy choo red ayers snakeskin ciggy clutch
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
> lussori diamond & ruby ring
> wallace chan diamond & ruby earrings
> christian louboutin strass lady claudes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up deciding on a low, off-center sockbun with hairsticks, although I did swap it for a regular low hairstick bun after it was dislodged by some vigorous happy piggy dancing at the after party (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

sunlit said:


> Your hair looks beautiful in the Chinese bun!
> 
> Do you ever wear flats, *piggy*? Like... ever? At the gym, even? I can see you on the treadmill in your 120s!
> 
> Also, I think I read somewhere that you have silver metallic/anthracite booties. Do you have any outfit pics anywhere with these? I just bought some and I'd love to see how you styled yours!



Not I, said the little piggy! Remember, piggies don't go to the gym, they prefer their daily exercise in the form of brisk walking amongst the shops! (^(oo)^)v

I have a pair of silver metallic versace ankle booties - I haven't worn them yet this year, but I'll look for some old photos (^(oo)^)


----------



## e_nmn_m

Dear Piggy,

On the rare occasion that you find yourself in an unfamiliar surrounding that begs to be explored, what do you wear on your piggies to sightsee/walk distances? Particularly in the winter on the East where if your piggies were bare they would freeze and fall off. For those not sensible enough to take to warmer climes during these months, what would you suggest?


----------



## mrb4bags

Thanks for all the helpful tips for us petite girls.

Love the nails and love your hair in the bun.


----------



## petit four

Thanks so much for the post, *piggy*! :urock:  

Wouldn't you know, the only thing I've been doing right is the jeans (complete with original hems ).  Well, I did by lucky chance happen upon a dress that meets the requirements, so now I can add that as a checked off item.  

How long did it take you to figure this all out?  Or were you just born knowing it?  I love how clean your style is, but you keep it interesting, too, without going overboard.

Thanks again, I'm going to have to print that out and take it shopping with me.


----------



## lvpiggy

It was a BEAUTIFUL day in piggy paradise today!! 

Naturally, one had ought to make good use of such lovely weather by doing something in the great outdoors! So, piggy partook of a refreshing stroll around the shopping district (^(oo)^)v

What? That counts . . . the sidewalks are outdoors . . . I had to wear sunblock and everything! Just think of it as urban hiking. That's what I'm going to say from now on: "what did you do today, little piggy?" "oh, you know, the weather was great, so I spent the whole afternoon on my favourite urban hiking trail" 

Today's urban hiking gear:
A|X sequined racerback tank
A|X denim mini
christian louboutin architeks (_piggy CL purchase #3 . . . when the CL buying snowball started to pick up some real momentum _)
louis vuitton l'epanoui PM
dior gloriossa II earrings
random chinatown hairsticks
les trompe-l'&#339;il de chanel bird & CC charm
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the LV bag and CLs I think I'll be using the line urban hiking too.  Sounds like just the right exercise for me.


----------



## lvpiggy

bonus post! bought more ted baker today - I hadn't been there in a while, so there was lots of new stock (^(oo)^)v

studded turn back gloves:






studded waterfall . . . shirt?  . . . silk cardigan? . . . jacket? who knows?! not I, said the little piggy!





haha - kind of looks like I'm not wearing pants! oops . . . perhaps I should have changed out of the mini before taking the modelling shot  

I also found a fabulous knee-length wool coat, but it needs to be taken in - pictures to come when it's done though (^(oo)^)v


after my strenuous day of urban hiking, I was relaxing at the pigpen with this week's _The Economist_, when I noticed a most amusingly titled bar chart, which I would like to share with you (^(oo)~)


----------



## creighbaby

lvpiggy said:


> bonus post! after my strenuous day of urban hiking, I was relaxing at the pigpen with this week's _The Economist_, when I noticed a most amusingly titled bar chart, which I would like to share with you (^(oo)~)



You are such an absolute delight. I love your posts.


----------



## marie-lou

^^I was laughing so hard with this last post too!
This is my favourite thread without a doubt!!


----------



## sunlit

lvpiggy said:


> Not I, said the little piggy! Remember, piggies don't go to the gym, they prefer their daily exercise in the form of brisk walking amongst the shops! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> I have a pair of silver metallic versace ankle booties - I haven't worn them yet this year, but I'll look for some old photos (^(oo)^)



Thank you, that would be wonderful!


----------



## lvpiggy

It's an Indian summer in piggy paradise! Perfect for pool parties, like the one piggy attended on Sunday! (^(oo)^)v

sideout zip front hoodie
a|x armani exchange tank top
nellie shorts
venus orange triangle top bikini
christian louboutin delfin wedges
salvatore ferragamo sartoria ginger satchel
bulgari sunnies
les trompe-l'&#339;il de chanel bird & CC charm (these things are really durable! I scrubbed away at it in the shower with my loofah on Sunday morning, and nothing came off! I guess it really wanted to come to the pool party )






_please note, piggy does not condone show-thru anywhere but at the beach or pool! in those special circumstances, however, it can be cute to have your swimwear peeking out, especially if it happens to be the same colour as the topstitching & embroidered detail on your shirt!_ (^(oo)^)v


----------



## La Vanguardia

Oh, piggy! I  your new studded waterfall whatever LOL! And that term *URBAN HIKING* is just fab!  I'm going to start using it ... hope you don't mind!


----------



## Flip88

I am still loving your style and lookiong forward to more piggy posts


----------



## petit four

Those wedges are super cute!


----------



## catcat

Love the gloves I am craving for it to get cold lol...


----------



## lvpiggy

Have you heard the news? Wednesday is the new Friday in piggy's paradise! \(^(oo)^)/

herve leger ash ombre off-shoulder (fall 08)
balenciaga t-strap pumps
dior plissé wristlet (aka dior dumpling II)
chanel black costume necklace, knotted once
kwiat solaris diamond bangle
dior gloriossa II earrings
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
random SF chinatown hairsticks


----------



## mrb4bags

Love the outfit and those shoes are a perfect match.


----------



## lvpiggy

. . . but wait! 

move over Wednesday! Friday hasn't abdicated the throne yet! Maybe _Friday is the new Friday _. . .? (^(oo)~)

s.w.o.r.d. washed silver volterra jacket
herve leger dress
christian louboutin python lili 120 boots
salvatore ferragamo clutch
dior beauty earrings
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring

















can you tell I'm trying to change up the poses for a little more variety? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## catcat

I just went thru your thread , amazing, love those python boots they look like a second skin beautiful...!


----------



## marie-lou

Love the latest outfits!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Sammyjoe said:


> I agree with the other posters, *lvPiggy*, you are stunning (your thread and *La Van* and *Laurayuki* are such must reads ), I love the way you put your stylish spin on your clothing and jewellery! Rocking your HL, love it





*ilovebrad* said:


> gorgeous!





mrb4bags said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips for us petite girls.
> 
> Love the nails and love your hair in the bun.





mrb4bags said:


> Love the outfit and those shoes are a perfect match.





marie-lou said:


> Love the latest outfits!!



thanks everyone!! piggy's getting dressed right now for the zoo gala! woo! (^(oo)^)v

I hope they don't try to put the piggy in the zoo! If you start seeing ads for a "special piggy exhibit" at the SF zoo, please organize a rescue team without delay! ( ' (oo) ' )


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Fab!




lvpiggy said:


> Have you heard the news? Wednesday is the new Friday in piggy's paradise! \(^(oo)^)/
> 
> herve leger ash ombre off-shoulder (fall 08)
> balenciaga t-strap pumps
> dior plissé wristlet (aka dior dumpling II)
> chanel black costume necklace, knotted once
> kwiat solaris diamond bangle
> dior gloriossa II earrings
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
> random SF chinatown hairsticks


----------



## lvpiggy

these chanel temp tattoos are way fun!! people keep stopping me to ask about them (^(oo)^)v

Did a combo one today - 2 cherry blossom branches & 3 bead strands! What do you think?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

VERY stylish!


----------



## Jujuma

I like. How do you remove and how long to they last on piggy skin?


----------



## rock_girl

*Piggy *- I  your style...the HLs (recent ombre dress), the CLs (pythoh boots), and the SPARKLES (VCA, Dior, Chanel...)!  I have visions of your closet being quite close to paradise - very organized, color coded by season, and immaculate - do you need a closet curator?!?    Where do I submit my resume...


----------



## Bri 333

Wow! So this is how I am supposed to look when going to the beach or pool party. Thanks Piggy for giving me more fashion advice. I was always wondering what to wear over my bathing suit. Have never been a fan of  coverups. So looks like shorts and hoodie are the way to go.






lvpiggy said:


> It's an Indian summer in piggy paradise! Perfect for pool parties, like the one piggy attended on Sunday! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> sideout zip front hoodie
> a|x armani exchange tank top
> nellie shorts
> venus orange triangle top bikini
> christian louboutin delfin wedges
> salvatore ferragamo sartoria ginger satchel
> bulgari sunnies
> les trompe-l'il de chanel bird & CC charm (these things are really durable! I scrubbed away at it in the shower with my loofah on Sunday morning, and nothing came off! I guess it really wanted to come to the pool party )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _please note, piggy does not condone show-thru anywhere but at the beach or pool! in those special circumstances, however, it can be cute to have your swimwear peeking out, especially if it happens to be the same colour as the topstitching & embroidered detail on your shirt!_ (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bri 333

You have also turned me onto HL dresses. They have a boutique at SCP. Can't wait to try one of these on. You look AMAZING as always  Love the jewelry too.





lvpiggy said:


> Have you heard the news? Wednesday is the new Friday in piggy's paradise! \(^(oo)^)/
> 
> herve leger ash ombre off-shoulder (fall 08)
> balenciaga t-strap pumps
> dior plissé wristlet (aka dior dumpling II)
> chanel black costume necklace, knotted once
> kwiat solaris diamond bangle
> dior gloriossa II earrings
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
> random SF chinatown hairsticks


----------



## Bri 333

Those boots, the jacket, wow wow wow




lvpiggy said:


> . . . but wait!
> 
> move over Wednesday! Friday hasn't abdicated the throne yet! Maybe _Friday is the new Friday _. . .? (^(oo)~)
> 
> s.w.o.r.d. washed silver volterra jacket
> herve leger dress
> christian louboutin python lili 120 boots
> salvatore ferragamo clutch
> dior beauty earrings
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell I'm trying to change up the poses for a little more variety? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, the PM I sent was asking what you use to clean your shiny gator bag. I took my gator bag to a party where someone spilled a couple of drops of their drink that hit the back of my bag. Fortunately, it was a very small amount. Unfortnately, it made the shine go away in that small area (it looks like matte gator in that spot now.) Am thinking it needs to be cleaned and/or shined in that small area. What do you think would be good? I really don't want to send it to the spa for such a small area and was hoping to clean it myself if possible. Just not sure the cleaning product will bring back the shine. What would Piggy do?


----------



## amandakmc

Piggy - tattoos are soo cute!! you look Amazing!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love those removable tatoos very cute!


----------



## marie-lou

Oh, I love the tattoos!!


----------



## lvpiggy

this little piggy went to the zoo with her very dear friend, bumblebumble-B! 

_in case you are wondering: yes - all of piggy's very dear friends get fun animal names (^(oo)^) it really makes conversation far more amusing for both participants and any eavesdropping passerby! _

s.w.o.r.d. lucca jacket
herve leger dress
christian louboutin dorePIGs
gucci metallic leather horsebit clutch
les trompe-l'oeil de chanel: 2 cherry blossom branches & 3 bead strands
lussori diamond & ruby ring
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring





















*Metaphysics Question of the Day:*
Does locating a little piggy inside the physical boundaries of a zoo preclude _ipso facto_ sightings of little piggies "in the wild" during that period? Would any sighting instead be more appropriately reported as a sighting of a little piggy "in captivity"? What about photographs of little piggies sitting in chairs shaped like high-heeled footwear while located inside the physical boundaries of a zoo? (*(oo)*)


----------



## Elina0408

Fabulous again!!


----------



## doloresmia

lvpiggy said:


> this little piggy went to the zoo with her very dear friend, bumblebumble-B!
> 
> _in case you are wondering: yes - all of piggy's very dear friends get fun animal names (^(oo)^) it really makes conversation far more amusing for both participants and any eavesdropping passerby! _
> 
> s.w.o.r.d. lucca jacket
> herve leger dress
> christian louboutin dorePIGs
> gucci metallic leather horsebit clutch
> les trompe-l'oeil de chanel: 2 cherry blossom branches & 3 bead strands
> lussori diamond & ruby ring
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metaphysics Question of the Day:*
> Does locating a little piggy inside the physical boundaries of a zoo preclude _ipso facto_ sightings of little piggies "in the wild" during that period? Would any sighting instead be more appropriately reported as a sighting of a little piggy "in captivity"? What about photographs of little piggies sitting in chairs shaped like high-heeled footwear while located inside the physical boundaries of a zoo? (*(oo)*)



one laughs to think of piggy among the wild things - lions and tigers and bears, oh my! i bet the daddies at the zoo had a hard time keeping their eyes on little ones in the petting farm as you wafted by.

how fun!


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, the PM I sent was asking what you use to clean your shiny gator bag. I took my gator bag to a party where someone spilled a couple of drops of their drink that hit the back of my bag. Fortunately, it was a very small amount. Unfortnately, it made the shine go away in that small area (it looks like matte gator in that spot now.) Am thinking it needs to be cleaned and/or shined in that small area. What do you think would be good? I really don't want to send it to the spa for such a small area and was hoping to clean it myself if possible. Just not sure the cleaning product will bring back the shine. What would Piggy do?


----------



## lvpiggy

Bri 333 said:


> Piggy, the PM I sent was asking what you use to clean your shiny gator bag. I took my gator bag to a party where someone spilled a couple of drops of their drink that hit the back of my bag. Fortunately, it was a very small amount. Unfortnately, it made the shine go away in that small area (it looks like matte gator in that spot now.) Am thinking it needs to be cleaned and/or shined in that small area. What do you think would be good? I really don't want to send it to the spa for such a small area and was hoping to clean it myself if possible. Just not sure the cleaning product will bring back the shine. What would Piggy do?


 
oh nooooo!!!! poor gator (/(oo)\)

is it an H bag? if so I recommend bringing it in to the store; H sometimes will refuse to spa items if you have applied aftermarket cleaners or conditioners. so with H it's always best to let them handle any cleaning and conditioning. There is a craftsman in LA, so it shouldn't be gone for too long.

unfortunately, I should warn you that if it is an H bag, the spots may not come out - because H doesn't apply any glaze to reptile skins, water spots are often permanent. still, the craftsmen at H are miracle workers, so I would still bring it in, tell them what happened and see if there's anything they can do.

good luck - I hope it's fixable! do let me know what they say


----------



## lvpiggy

doloresmia said:


> one laughs to think of piggy among the wild things - lions and tigers and bears, oh my! i bet the daddies at the zoo had a hard time keeping their eyes on little ones in the petting farm as you wafted by.
> 
> how fun!


 
tehe . . . wafting by, I like it! hello, my name is piggy - I do not walk, I waft! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

entire outfit constructed to complement/show off the chanel temp tattoos (^(oo)~)

a|x armani exchange top
rock revival skinny jeans
s.w.o.r.d. lucca jacket
chanel perforated fingerless driving gloves
hermès tout en carré twilly
van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your jeans!


----------



## catcat

Beautiful jeans they fit you like a glove.


----------



## lvpiggy

linhhhuynh said:


> love your jeans!


 


catcat said:


> Beautiful jeans they fit you like a glove.


 
thanks ladies! it's funny b/c jeans are the only clothing item where i'm forced to buy on sale - the only place I can ever find lots of size 23 styles is at the wearhouse denim sales!


----------



## lvpiggy

_*I've got nothin' on but the radio  . . . 

*_



 . . . .sorry I couldn't resist! Loving this song - it's so catchy, and the title makes me giggle (^(oo)^)v


----------



## marie-lou

I love your "zoo-outfit" and the "tattoo-outfit" 
And I also love the song


----------



## KristyDarling

Adorable how you tied the twilly in your hair!! I love that look -- very fun and 50s Grease.


----------



## lmac408

Hi Piggy!

Sorry to bother you in this thread but your box is full so I couldnt PM you!

I have a black tie wedding coming up at the end of January (its in New York City). I have a black herve dress (its the banded v-neck dress, I'm pretty sure I've seen it in your pics in post #886) that I'd love to wear because I really cannot afford to buy a long dress.

Do you think I can get away with wearing it to a black tie wedding?


----------



## lmac408

oops, i meant the end of October (the wedding)


----------



## Bri 333

Great look Piggy! I love how you look in jeans  I know you are a dress gal, but girl you look HOT in jeans. Love it!





lvpiggy said:


> entire outfit constructed to complement/show off the chanel temp tattoos (^(oo)~)
> 
> a|x armani exchange top
> rock revival skinny jeans
> s.w.o.r.d. lucca jacket
> chanel perforated fingerless driving gloves
> hermès tout en carré twilly
> van cleef & arpels oiseaux de paradis ring


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks Piggy. I almost have it buffed out. Just a very small spot with no gloss. Will take it into the spa.




lvpiggy said:


> oh nooooo!!!! poor gator (/(oo)\)
> 
> is it an H bag? if so I recommend bringing it in to the store; H sometimes will refuse to spa items if you have applied aftermarket cleaners or conditioners. so with H it's always best to let them handle any cleaning and conditioning. There is a craftsman in LA, so it shouldn't be gone for too long.
> 
> unfortunately, I should warn you that if it is an H bag, the spots may not come out - because H doesn't apply any glaze to reptile skins, water spots are often permanent. still, the craftsmen at H are miracle workers, so I would still bring it in, tell them what happened and see if there's anything they can do.
> 
> good luck - I hope it's fixable! do let me know what they say


----------



## lvpiggy

lmac408 said:


> Hi Piggy!
> 
> Sorry to bother you in this thread but your box is full so I couldnt PM you!
> 
> I have a black tie wedding coming up at the end of January (its in New York City). I have a black herve dress (its the banded v-neck dress, I'm pretty sure I've seen it in your pics in post #886) that I'd love to wear because I really cannot afford to buy a long dress.
> 
> Do you think I can get away with wearing it to a black tie wedding?


 
Hi there! (^(oo)^)/" Not a bother at all - I'm really terrible with checking PM's so you're getting a much faster response this way 

It's a common misconception that only long dresses or gowns are suitable for black tie events; in fact, cocktail dresses are perfectly acceptable and appropriate black tie attire. The long evening gown is only required for _white tie_ affairs.

So, there's no need to worry about purchasing a long dress. 

That being said, there are some situations where I personally would not be comfortable wearing Herve Leger. I call them the 3 W's: 

*W*ork
*W*eddings
Places of *W*orship
When making decisions about wedding guest attire, I always try to keep in mind that it's the bride's special day. Naturally, perfectly proper and polite piggies do their best to avoid stealing the bride's spotlight . . . and HL dresses have a tendency to attract more than their fair share of spotlight, KWIM? (^(oo)^)v

If you haven't got any other viable options, I would suggest the addition of a bolero or wrap, to tone down the "*WOO!*" factor a bit! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lmac408

Thanks so much for the response. This is such a helpful post!

I definitely have some other short dresses that aren't as showy


----------



## lvpiggy

mrb4bags said:


> Love the LV bag and CLs I think I'll be using the line urban hiking too. Sounds like just the right exercise for me.


 


La Vanguardia said:


> Oh, piggy! I  your new studded waterfall whatever LOL! And that term *URBAN HIKING* is just fab!  I'm going to start using it ... hope you don't mind!


 
woo! I say we team up 'round the world to incorporate the terms "urban hiking" and "urban hiking trail" into the modern lexicon . . .

you can even vote them up on urban dictionary (^(oo)~)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=urban hiking

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=urban hiking trail


----------



## linhhhuynh

size 23?!  

i wish i was a 23!


----------



## lvpiggy

linhhhuynh said:


> size 23?!
> 
> i wish i was a 23!


 
no, you don't - you would never be able to wear rock and republic, which just so happens to be piggy's favourite brand of jeans in the whole wide world, and the one she would like to wear more than any other brand - ALAS! (/(oo)\)`


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i see your point....i love R&Rs. my problem w/ jeans is that they're too tight at the bum but too loose at the waist!


----------



## annemerrick

Love the Chanel tattoos....the look awesome!


----------



## lvpiggy

In honor of the new books & music subforum, I would like to share a few of the books that helped me along the path to becoming the piggy I am today (^(oo)~)

*Le Petit Prince* _by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry _
Ostensibly a children's book, this French classic is packed with wise observations about life & love. I read this book for the first time as a senior in high school, but didn't really understand the deeper meaning until I rediscovered it a few years ago. The beauty of this book is not that it prescribes a certain worldview, but that it encourages you to pause and think about what's important to you. What do you really value, and are you living your life accordingly?

*Crimes Against Logic: Exposing the Bogus Arguments of Politicians, Priests, Journalists, and Other Serial Offenders * _by Jamie Whyte_
If you enjoy piggy's brand of humour, you're likely to find Crimes Against Logic thoroughly amusing as well. Contrary to what you might expect, it's a very fast and entertaining read. It really opened my eyes and made me a much more thoughtful & critical consumer of news and other information.

*Emily Post's Etiquette* _by Peggy Post & Emily Post_
The _sine qua non_ of refined comportment!

*French Women Don't Get Fat* _by Mireille Guiliano_
 . . . and now, neither do piggies, thanks to this awesome book! (^(oo)^)v I didn't discover this book until after I had already reached my goal weight, but I can testify that it has transformed the "maintenance" phase of my weight loss journey. Before, I read French Women Don't Get Fat, maintaining my goal weight was a daily internal struggle of willpower, calorie counting, and gym sessions, not to mention lots of processed takeaway food. Now, I generally eat what I want, when I want, and my gym membership has thankfully lapsed (^(oo)^)v  Stop wasting time & mental energy battling with your body! 

*How Not to Look Fat* _by Danica Lo_
This is one book that you should definitely NOT judge by its cover! Behind the colourful clutter is a TON of practical advice that applies to the wardrobe you have today, right now -  not the one you wish you had, or the one you would have if you were just a bit taller, or the one you&#8217;re planning to buy once you lose another 10 pounds (^(oo)~) 

Most of us TPFers already have a reasonably developed sense of personal style; we don&#8217;t need someone to tell us what a sheath dress is, or when to wear a pencil skirt! Instead, we need those subtle little hints & tricks that aren&#8217;t readily apparent to the casual fashion enthusiast, and that&#8217;s what this book provides. For example, do you know how the calf to thigh ratio affects the way you look in jeans or trousers?

The book is very comprehensive; there&#8217;s even a little chapter on Halloween costumes! (^(oo)^)v However, I must say that the most important chapter for me personally, was Chapter 24. In fact, I would argue that without Chapter 24, the Piggy&#8217;s Prêt-à-Porter Pictoral thread probably would not even exist! (*(oo)*)

What is this mysterious chapter, you ask? Titled: &#8220;The Camera Subtracts Five Pounds,&#8221; this chapter teaches methods for taking reliably attractive photos! I&#8217;ve scanned illustrations of her recommended poses:
















Hmm  . . . now did the sketches above look somehow familiar to you at all? (^(oo)~)
















see? no Chapter 24, no piggy photos, no piggy wardrobe thread! (^(oo)^)

*Apartment Therapy* _by Maxwell Gillingham-Ryan_
entryway of pigpen living room, before & after:





I rest my case - apartment therapy works! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Jujuma

Piggy I have to say I have not been having an easy time of things lately, but I can always count on your posts to make me smile and take a little trip to piggyworld for awhile, such a nice place to be. Enjoy!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thanks for the book recommendations! I need something new to read 
Love the chin down jaw up pose and your apt looks great!


----------



## hermesugo

I love Le petite Prince! I think I am going to read it again! Its definitely up there with the Alchemist. Oh and Piggy, I have been a silent lurker, I love all your little tips and I love the transformation you did on your living room, what a difference!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Love the book recommendations, thanks!!!


----------



## shoogrrl

Thanks for sharing your reading materials, Piggy!  

I've always wanted to read "French Women Don't Get Fat" and you've just given me more reason to pick it up soon!   Thanks also for the tip on "How Not to Look Fat" book too.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

*LVPiggy* You are simply amazing! I really think you should write a lifestyle book detailing all sorts of important things women should know - how to dress, what kinds of shoes to wear, how to pose, etc etc! Your thread is so full of wisdom and unique little hints. Plus you are a great narrator/writer. 

The pigpen is absolutely adorable - you did a wonderful job! 

Also Le Petit Prince is my absolute favorite book..I have a copy right here at my desk. I love reading it every now at then...I read it for the first time in my French lit class and from then on I was obsessed with it!


----------



## Stacee

Your apartment is BEAUTIFUL! Those chairs are superb.


----------



## marie-lou

*on my way to library* 

And I loooove your apartment!


----------



## marie-lou

Haha, could it be?? I spy... the same tissue box in both before and after pic??


----------



## ipudgybear

I keep coming back to this forum and I must say, I am becoming addicted to this thread!!! I love all your outfits and how you fixed your apartment!!  

Though I wonder how the whole face trick work. I keep trying to follow the little picture you put up but I simply can't do it, unless I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## linhhhuynh

piggy, love those pictures! personally, i don't think you need to turn a certain way to look thin though


----------



## KristyDarling

ipudgybear said:


> I keep coming back to this forum and I must say, I am becoming addicted to this thread!!! I love all your outfits and how you fixed your apartment!!
> *
> Though I wonder how the whole face trick work. I keep trying to follow the little picture you put up but I simply can't do it, unless I'm doing it wrong. *



Me too! I think it's the shape of my face. Age is causing my cheeks/chin to sag so no matter what I do, I can't get the sculpted jawline that Piggy has in all her pictures!


----------



## ilovechanel2

Thanks for all the tips piggy!  I am a petite girl too and love wearing pencil skirts and clothes tha don't make me look like I disappear. I spend a lot of time in my  fab gym clothes  and  I tend to get lost and overwhelmed when it comes to fab style. Thank you very much for taking the time. Very helpful thread! 
Now I have to work on my style AND how to make me look pretty in photos


----------



## Hermia

Ooh, ooh! Love love love the Piggy Lifestyle Tips....More More *Please!* (Momma always taught me to be polite!)


----------



## xxnitemareangel

Piggy! Question: What would you suggest as a first suit for someone who's looking to go into IBD for this summer?


----------



## Katel

piggy, you are a breath of fresh air!  love your stylings very much.

if interested, zappos.com sells some styles of Rock and Republic jeans in 23:

Nora:
http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-nora-midrise-bootcut-in-integrate-integrate

http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-nora-in-sacrifice-blue-sacrifice-blue


Nicole:
http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-nicole-in-perpetrate-perpetrate-blue

http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-nicole-flare-in-infatuation-infatuation


Berlin:
http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-berlin-reform-blue

http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-berlin-black


Kassandra:
http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-kasandra-in-battle-battle-blue

http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-kasandra-lowrise-bootcut-in-rattle-blue-rattle-blue


Posey:
http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-posey-in-control-blue-control-blue


Kurt:
http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-kurt-in-tabloid-tabloid


leggings:
http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-5-pocket-knit-legging-in-generous-black-generous-black

http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-5-pocket-legging-in-dominator-black-dominator-black

http://www.zappos.com/rock-republic-5-pocket-knit-legging-in-higher-higher


boy, shopping for size 23 was fun!  (I'm not sure at 5'9 I was ever a 23  )


----------



## Ribbon

Great job with the apartment! I especially like how you have hidden the kitchen with a curtain!


----------



## marie-lou

Where are you, Piggy??


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i'm def gonna try the chin down cheek up when posing in pics I always feel I look a lil plump in the face


----------



## Anima Mundi

First time posting in this thread!

Thank you for posting your book list! I really like your sense of style, and you've become a source of inspiration for me to get fit so I can wear nice clothes.


----------



## BagEssence

Piggy, I'm so inspired with your before & after pictures.  I am going to make a promise to myself to lose that baby pounds I just gained back within this year.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Flip88

those pythonboots again ..... so stylish.  You belong in Vogue.


----------



## L etoile

I'm going to San Fran next week for some urban hiking... hopefully there will be some Piggy sightings!


----------



## yajaira

i think were anoyying lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I went to the Library looking for the books and they had none of them  guess i'll check Amazon for some used copies!


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, do you think Washington DC is more of a hoodie, leather jacket, or cashmere coat kinda place? I'm going to a wedding this weekend and have never been there. So have no clue what outerwear to wear. Help!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^not piggy, but i live here and it's probably leather jacket!


----------



## Bri 333

^ So is it warm enough to get away with a leather jacket this weekend? I am a wimp with the cold.


----------



## savieria

I am not Piggie either, but it is going to be chilly this weekend.  I cannot manage with just a leather jacket.  I would wear a coat.  The nighttime lows will be 35-40.  If the winds whip up, then very chilly.  Make sure you're comfortable.  S.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Bri 333 said:


> Piggy, do you think Washington DC is more of a hoodie, leather jacket, or cashmere coat kinda place? I'm going to a wedding this weekend and have never been there. So have no clue what outerwear to wear. Help!



I'm from DC as well. Honestly, the city is so diverse so anything goes..You will find people wearing all sorts of things. 

Wear what keeps you warm and comfortable! I personally wear wool coats when I'm feeling dressy, or a North face jacket for more casual days.


----------



## Bri 333

Okay, taking a super thick hoodie I got in Canada for the casual days and my cashmere coat for the dressy days. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lvpiggy

I do NOT need a croc netbook  . . . I do NOT need a croc netbook . . . except, I think I kind of do (^(oo)^)v












*Helloooooooo world!* 

Piggy's back! I missed you *TONS*!!! \(^(oo)^)/

It's been a crazy few weeks in piggy's paradise - but I'm excited to announce that the first deliveries of Coterie Rouge Fall 2010 orders have been shipped!!  WOO!!






Piggy's got lots of fun updates to share too! The year of sparkle continues to exceed all expectations thanks to some fun new beauty buys. In other news, the weekend before last saw a whirlwind piggy trip to Vegas for the birthday celebration of tPF's very own *luxlover*!

I'll also be sharing my latest adventures in haircare - piggy's CO washing experiment: in which, a little piggy throws away her shampoo!

_did she just say throw away shampoo???_ 

Yup. Beer rinses were just the beginning . . . 

Speaking of which, the little piggy needs to take a shower, get dressed, and take a photograph of her outfit! BRB (^(oo)^)v

_[INTERMISSION]_


----------



## carrera993

Hip hip hooray! Piggy has come out to play!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Can't wait to see what you have to share!!!


----------



## Jeneen




----------



## enga4




----------



## lvpiggy

As some of you may have noticed, the little piggy has recently discovered an enthusiasm for nail lacquer! (^(oo)^)v

So, what would a little piggy's HG polish look like, do you think? 


Would it be a super-shiny holo?
A rich matte finish or suede?
Maybe a glitter-packed jelly?
What about a limited edition colour from a chic brand like NARS, Chanel, or Dior?

None of the above! (^(oo)^)v

Piggy's UHG polish is made by  . . . L'Oréal?!? 

Oh yes indeed! Of course, piggy's UHG wasn't just _any_ L'Oréal polish . . . further research seemed to indicate it was sold only in Europe, for a very short run, now apparently discontinued . . . but located for purchase by champion shopper piggy in not 1, but 2 colours!  

L'Oréal *Star Magnet* polish in prune & red!


----------



## lvpiggy

Now, for those who find the Star Magnet polishes lack the "punched-me-in-the-eye" sparkle they crave, fear not! You didn't think piggy would let you down, did you? Certainly not!

Somewhere in the world, there is a package making its way to the pigpen, containing a 6-glitter polish sampler! Behold:






I had to have them once I saw the press images! 









Just in case your sparkle cravings are still not satisfied . . . nfu oh #62 holographic gold is en route to the pigpen as well (^(oo)^)v


----------



## caterpillar

piggy i need that star nail polish! how did you get it if it's not avail in the US?


----------



## may3545

^I think http://www.makeup.uk.com/index.asp has these available for international shipping from the UK =)


----------



## lvpiggy

caterpillar said:


> piggy i need that star nail polish! how did you get it if it's not avail in the US?



I got mine from intercosmetique.com, but *luxlover *was looking the other day and she said it wasn't listed (>(oo)<)`


----------



## lvpiggy

As many of you already know, serious business piggy can tote lots of documents in her versatile Hermès Herbag! But what about those quick little lunch or coffee meetings, where all you really need to bring is a couple of documents (or in piggy's case, sketches)? The Herbag can look a bit overkill in those situations - wrestling with an oversized canvas tote in a restaurant just never looks elegant, even if it _is_ an Hermès! (^(oo)~)

Luckily, when the little piggy queried the raccoon (that would be my Neiman's SA, btw ), he had the perfect solution, as always (^(oo)^)v 

Louis Vuitton to the rescue! With the Vladimir folio, the little piggy can transport documents, notepad, pen, business cards - even a calculator or her trusty P-series netbook - all in one slim, ardoise-coloured taiga leather case. 





The three-sided zip keeps everything safely within for transport, then unzips flat for easy access to its many organizational compartments and pockets.





Best of all, LV thoughtfully included a handle on the spine of the folio, which allows it to be toted like a super-sleek, piggy-sized briefcase! Perfect for the aforementioned meeting over lunch or coffee, wouldn't you say? (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

baby dolce (piggy's black swift 25cm birkin) hopped over to sin city a couple of weekends ago to help celebrate *luxlover*'s birthday!  it was her first time, so she took lots of photos!

upon checking into the mandarin (her favourite), she was quite pleased with the view of the strip & the crystals city center below her window:





the bed was tested and deemed sufficiently comfy:





dolce's friend, the dior dumpling, popped in for a room tour!





they briefly contemplated the soaking tub, but wisely decided to leave that experience for the little piggy instead (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

The last couple of weeks also marked the long-awaited delivery of some custom-made hair sticks! What do you think? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lvpiggy said:


> baby dolce (piggy's black swift 25cm birkin) hopped over to sin city a couple of weekends ago to help celebrate *luxlover*'s birthday! it was her first time, so she took lots of photos!
> 
> upon checking into the mandarin (her favourite), she was quite pleased with the view of the strip & the crystals city center below her window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bed was tested and deemed sufficiently comfy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolce's friend, the dior dumpling, popped in for a room tour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they briefly contemplated the soaking tub, but wisely decided to leave that experience for the little piggy instead (^(oo)^)


 

your stories are always so cute and I love the new avatar


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lvpiggy said:


> I do NOT need a croc netbook . . . I do NOT need a croc netbook . . . except, I think I kind of do (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Helloooooooo world!*
> 
> Piggy's back! I missed you *TONS*!!! \(^(oo)^)/
> 
> It's been a crazy few weeks in piggy's paradise - but I'm excited to announce that the first deliveries of Coterie Rouge Fall 2010 orders have been shipped!! WOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piggy's got lots of fun updates to share too! The year of sparkle continues to exceed all expectations thanks to some fun new beauty buys. In other news, the weekend before last saw a whirlwind piggy trip to Vegas for the birthday celebration of tPF's very own *luxlover*!
> 
> I'll also be sharing my latest adventures in haircare - piggy's CO washing experiment: in which, a little piggy throws away her shampoo!
> 
> _did she just say throw away shampoo???_
> 
> Yup. Beer rinses were just the beginning . . .
> 
> Speaking of which, the little piggy needs to take a shower, get dressed, and take a photograph of her outfit! BRB (^(oo)^)v
> 
> _[INTERMISSION]_


 


:lolots: that dancing pig


----------



## Elina0408

Fantastic nail colours!! The hair sticks are perfect!!


----------



## lvpiggy

oops! piggy had a little nail lacquer accident today . . . 

. . . meaning, I accidentally bought more (^(oo)^)






L to R: Dior timeless gold, Deborah Lippmann today was a fairy tale, Dior tsarina gold


----------



## Julide

lvpiggy said:


> *oops! piggy had a little nail lacquer accident today *. . .
> 
> . . . meaning, *I accidentally bought more* (^(oo)^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Dior timeless gold, Deborah Lippmann today was a fairy tale, Dior tsarina gold



:lolots:Soooo funny!!:lolots:Congrats on all your new polishes!! I don't know which I like more!!!


----------



## marie-lou

YAY, piggy's back!!! We've missed you too  Love your posts (as perusual ) The l'oreal polish is mesmerizing!! Can't wait to see "action shots" of the others that are still making their way over to you 
And the pics of the hotel room are really making me jealous!!  
Are we also getting to see any party/ outfit pics??? Pretty please??


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lvpiggy said:


> oops! piggy had a little nail lacquer accident today . . .
> 
> . . . meaning, I accidentally bought more (^(oo)^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Dior timeless gold, Deborah Lippmann today was a fairy tale, Dior tsarina gold


 

I love that green I would so rock that color


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

gorgeous nailpolishes, LVPiggy!! I've heard great things about Deborah Lippman!! I can't wait until I'm near a Saks or a NM to get some for myself!


----------



## Stacee

That Dior Tsarina Gold is GORGEOUS! Does it go on green?


----------



## annemerrick

Love the hairsticks....they are gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

I like the crocodile pink one! Did you see it IRL? I wonder how the texture is... 



lvpiggy said:


> I do NOT need a croc netbook  . . . I do NOT need a croc netbook . . . except, I think I kind of do (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Helloooooooo world!*
> 
> Piggy's back! I missed you *TONS*!!! \(^(oo)^)/
> 
> It's been a crazy few weeks in piggy's paradise - but I'm excited to announce that the first deliveries of Coterie Rouge Fall 2010 orders have been shipped!!  WOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piggy's got lots of fun updates to share too! The year of sparkle continues to exceed all expectations thanks to some fun new beauty buys. In other news, the weekend before last saw a whirlwind piggy trip to Vegas for the birthday celebration of tPF's very own *luxlover*!
> 
> I'll also be sharing my latest adventures in haircare - piggy's CO washing experiment: in which, a little piggy throws away her shampoo!
> 
> _did she just say throw away shampoo???_
> 
> Yup. Beer rinses were just the beginning . . .
> 
> Speaking of which, the little piggy needs to take a shower, get dressed, and take a photograph of her outfit! BRB (^(oo)^)v
> 
> _[INTERMISSION]_


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your new polishes piggy!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Piggy, as always, love your sense of style because it's so FUN!!


----------



## lvpiggy

little piggies: now available with extra sparkle! *\(^(oo)^)/*


----------



## marie-lou

^^Subtle yet stunning!! It looks awesome! Did you do it yourself??


----------



## laurayuki

oh love the star magnet!


----------



## sneezz

Omg piggy, I would love to live in your closet(s)!  Love your style!


----------



## Flip88

love your nailpolishes LVP ~ very nice indeed


----------



## Spicy87

lvpiggy said:


> little piggies: now available with extra sparkle! *\(^(oo)^)/*



So pretty! Now I want my hair to sparkle!


----------



## wjl

Dearest Piggy,

I have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so I could comment here. Throughout this thread, I have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, I think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and I think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.

Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what I suspect given that you are up to date on your Economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.

But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, I feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an Herve Leger dress nicely and look good toting your Birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of Louboutins and call themselves "stylish." I feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that I am thinking. 

I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps I am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing HLs and CLs and calling that in itself "fashionable." (Of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) What is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on Garance Dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ Weird statement. Think you're reading wayyy too much into this thread as style is subjective. I and most members here enjoy this thread and don't view OP in this way at all.


----------



## Jeneen

*Piggy*, I love the hair sparkles and your new hair sticks.

To follow up from the recent comment two posts above, I do think money helps buy style in some regards, but to me, your style and grace comes out in the way you accessorize, experiment with decor, storage, skin and hair care, the way you write, and the way you mix and match your pieces to create different looks. You are a stylish and sweet girl and you have me and plenty of others here on tpf to outweigh any naysayers xoxo


----------



## carrera993

Perhaps Ive misunderstood the essence of Piggys posts; looking on them as lighthearted. I agree that the sartorial choices Piggy shares with us here cannot be compared to what one sees on Garance Dore or Scott Schumans blogs, for example. However, to state that she lacks style or imagination based solely on _what she chooses to show us,_ is a rather far sweeping statement. I dont think anyone who reads her posts believes that she lives in her HLs or CLs, it just so happens that these appear to be her favorite go to choices when dressed to the nines and feeling and looking lovely. 

You may have noticed that the spirit of this thread and this forum in general, is upbuilding and fun. Although your post is painfully polite, I my opinion, it reads as a backhanded compliment. I'm willing to give you benefit of doubt, that this was not your intention, but heaven forbid you comment in such a way on other threads where ladies have sometimes posted less than flattering photos of themselves. 

A word of caution: if you cannot say anything nice, kindly keep your opinions to yourself so that no one is left with hurt feelings. 

On that note, Piggy, I do hope you do not take this to heart. We who read your posts find you funny and intelligent and refreshing. To please the masses, maybe you should post more serious "Piggy at work" or "Piggy on the street" pics so we know you don't actually live in your HLs and CLs -- but them again, I'm kinda happy thinking there's someone out there attending to her daily life while dressed to kill. 

Bisou.


----------



## sneezz

^+1!  I interpreted wjl's post as backhanded too. I find it weird that this is his/her only post on this forum and is unnecessary and useless.

The golden rule: if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

wjl said:


> Dearest Piggy,
> 
> I have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so I could comment here. Throughout this thread, I have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, I think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and I think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.
> 
> Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what I suspect given that you are up to date on your Economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.
> 
> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, I feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an Herve Leger dress nicely and look good toting your Birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of Louboutins and call themselves "stylish." I feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that I am thinking.
> 
> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps I am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing HLs and CLs and calling that in itself "fashionable." (Of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) What is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on Garance Dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.




First of all, I applaud you for saying what you really believe. Sometimes I feel like on TPF, we are obligated to always praise and adore a member's when we do choose to participate in a reveal or a collection thread. 

That being said, I personally think *LVPiggy* does show great style..she's posted MANY outfits aside from her HL/CL combos. I for one love her "rocker chic" style with the leather gloves, leather jackets and skinny jeans. Though the HL/CL look is done by a lot of Fashionistas I still think Piggy has a very unique look. I don't know anyone in IRL or on websites that wear her their hair like hers, for example. And I love that she mixes expensive jewelry with casual outfits and pulls it off (and also incorporates brands like Armani Exchange and Bebe with Hermes)- I would say this counts as style because not many people are good at mixing different aspects of their wardrobe.


----------



## Jeneen

carrera993 said:


> I'm kinda happy thinking there's someone out there attending to her daily life while dressed to kill.
> 
> Bisou.


 
LOL I love it!


----------



## Tamarind

wjl said:


> Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself.



I find this post very weird, too.  And frankly, I don't think that someone who does not intimately know lvpiggy's finances can make the statement that her purchasing power clearly can't come from lingerie design or investment banking. 
We all know that one can make plenty of money in design or investment banking.
If someone were to say this about my purchasing power, I would seriously question what the person is insinuating about where my money really comes from.
lvpiggy has been generous in sharing her photos, ideas, and tips.   Not everything she posts has to be to everyone's liking.  I think this post is mean-spirited and rude.


----------



## marie-lou

^^I am very curious about Piggy's response on *wjl*'s statement. I think it is first of all up to her to express her feelings.

That being said, I just want to say, I love Piiggy's style and this thread has become an addiction, if not an inspiration to me. Everybody has the right to think different about style and clothing etc, but I really feel like the comment about piggy's finances is rude and offensive!


----------



## cbtg818

My "mane" obsession with piggy? Her hair! Get it? Mane, main? haha...oh im lame. :lolots:


----------



## butterfly 86

I think everyone should look up to Piggy and her determination to wear only what fits her best, leaving the blind trend following that we often see on fashion blogs to models and 18 y-olds.
That's what I call having personal style!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wjl said:


> dearest piggy,
> 
> i have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so i could comment here. Throughout this thread, i have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, i think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and i think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.
> 
> Second of all, i must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what i suspect given that you are up to date on your economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.
> 
> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, i feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an herve leger dress nicely and look good toting your birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of louboutins and call themselves "stylish." i feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that i am thinking.
> 
> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps i am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing hls and cls and calling that in itself "fashionable." (of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) what is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on garance dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.


 

girl bye!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jeneen said:


> *Piggy*, I love the hair sparkles and your new hair sticks.
> 
> To follow up from the recent comment two posts above, I do think money helps buy style in some regards, but to me, your style and grace comes out in the way you accessorize, experiment with decor, storage, skin and hair care, the way you write, and the way you mix and match your pieces to create different looks. You are a stylish and sweet girl and you have me and plenty of others here on tpf to outweigh any naysayers xoxo


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Piggy I had no idea your hair is so long! Its beautiful!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

carrera993 said:


> Perhaps Ive misunderstood the essence of Piggys posts; looking on them as lighthearted. I agree that the sartorial choices Piggy shares with us here cannot be compared to what one sees on Garance Dore or Scott Schumans blogs, for example. However, to state that she lacks style or imagination based solely on _what she chooses to show us,_ is a rather far sweeping statement. I dont think anyone who reads her posts believes that she lives in her HLs or CLs, it just so happens that these appear to be her favorite go to choices when dressed to the nines and feeling and looking lovely.
> 
> You may have noticed that the spirit of this thread and this forum in general, is upbuilding and fun. Although your post is painfully polite, I my opinion, it reads as a backhanded compliment. I'm willing to give you benefit of doubt, that this was not your intention, but heaven forbid you comment in such a way on other threads where ladies have sometimes posted less than flattering photos of themselves.
> 
> A word of caution: if you cannot say anything nice, kindly keep your opinions to yourself so that no one is left with hurt feelings.
> 
> On that note, Piggy, I do hope you do not take this to heart. We who read your posts find you funny and intelligent and refreshing. To please the masses, maybe you should post more serious "Piggy at work" or "Piggy on the street" pics so we know you don't actually live in your HLs and CLs -- but them again, *I'm kinda happy thinking there's someone out there attending to her daily life while dressed to kill. *
> 
> Bisou.


 
love it! and I agree some people come here and take things way too seriously. If you don't like something you see you can always click that red X in the top right corner of your screen people! But coming and trying to grill someone on what they choose to post and their style is a bit much IMO.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cbtg818 said:


> My "mane" obsession with piggy? Her hair! Get it? Mane, main? haha...oh im lame. :lolots:


 

:lolots:


----------



## carrera993

JCinwrppingppr said:


> First of all, I applaud you for saying what you really believe. Sometimes I feel like on TPF, we are obligated to always praise and adore a member's when we do choose to participate in a reveal or a collection thread.
> 
> That being said, I personally think *LVPiggy* does show great style..she's posted MANY outfits aside from her HL/CL combos. I for one love her "rocker chic" style with the leather gloves, leather jackets and skinny jeans. Though the HL/CL look is done by a lot of Fashionistas I still think Piggy has a very unique look. I don't know anyone in IRL or on websites that wear her their hair like hers, for example. And I love that she mixes expensive jewelry with casual outfits and pulls it off (and also incorporates brands like Armani Exchange and Bebe with Hermes)- I would say this counts as style because not many people are good at mixing different aspects of their wardrobe.


 

Too true! Even her causal attire posts are rockin' and sexy and chic.

Again, this is all in good fun, right? We should all endeavor not to take ourselves too seriously -- it's aging. 

Perhaps we should invite *wjl* to start his/her own thread and school us in the ways of the proper fashionista...


----------



## carrera993

sorry, keyboard malfunction resulting in double post


----------



## scarlet555

wow wjl, having an opinion and being audacious (and I don't mean that in a good way)... for any compliments, you had a couple insults to follow and that is, it seems to me, you are trying to portray yourself as unbiased so your insults would hold, I don't know, but there is a code of conduct and decency in life to be nice to people you know and don't know.  

From your post, you seem to personally know piggy, JMO.  YOur mom ever told you:  Be nice?



wjl said:


> Dearest Piggy,
> 
> I have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so I could comment here. Throughout this thread, I have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, I think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and I think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.
> 
> Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what I suspect given that you are up to date on your Economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.
> 
> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, I feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an Herve Leger dress nicely and look good toting your Birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of Louboutins and call themselves "stylish." I feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that I am thinking.
> 
> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps I am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing HLs and CLs and calling that in itself "fashionable." (Of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) What is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on Garance Dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will always believe that when you post online, be ready for comments/remarks that come - the good and the bad.  It's part of an online forum.

I do agree with *WJL* - money can't buy you style


----------



## linhhhuynh

carrera993 said:


> Too true! Even her causal attire posts are rockin' and sexy and chic.
> 
> Again, this is all in good fun, right? We should all endeavor not to take ourselves too seriously -- it's aging.
> 
> *Perhaps we should invite wjl to start his/her own thread and school us in the ways of the proper fashionista...  *



 that would truly show us what's really fashionable..
piggy does this thread for fun and cause she can. why would anyone truly care what she wears outside of her HL and CLs? and even if she only wore this in her house to entertain us, who cares again? 
to make an account solely to call someone else out -- that reflects on who you are. i'm interested to see if you will have any more posts after this one


----------



## Tamarind

I too agree with the sentiment that money can't buy you style.  It's most of the rest of the post and its tone that I have a problem with.  
And while it's true that when one posts pictures, etc., in an online forum, one exposes oneself to public comments, I still find wjl's comment to be mean.  To register on tpf to come into someone's thread just to post a comment like this is not in the spirit of tpf, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## marie-lou

Here's how Piggy is in my imagination....

1. Piggy is awesome.
2. Piggy lives and breathes HL and CL and Hermes. She even wears it when she goes to sleep.
3. She has a secret money tree in the pigpen, which allows her to buy all the awesome stuff.
4. She has the best advice about everything from make-up to scarves and she is kind enough to share it with us...
5. Piggy can fly.

So please, DO NOT ruin my whole piggy-universe... I will cry!! 




No, seriously wjl, I think it is obvious that most of the ladies here don't really appreciate what you said. Everyone is allowed to express his or her opinion, but it is about HOW you express it.... So please have the decency to keep any further remarks to yourself.


----------



## mbayliss

It's true, everyone is entitled to their opinion and also entitled to share it, but makes me wonder why go out of your way to share one that some feel was not in the spirit of this thread...although I guess everyone also deserves the benefit of the doubt, I imagine that sometimes we bang out emails, posts, etc and they come off not what we intended.   - just my opinion!!


----------



## xoxoCat

DC-Cutie said:


> I will always believe that when you post online, be ready for comments/remarks that come - the good and the bad.  It's part of an online forum.
> 
> I do agree with *WJL* - money can't buy you style



Agreed. 

Although I found the comment on "buying power" a bit tacky as someone's personal finance is no one's business, the rest of *wjl*'s argument is legitimate, as harsh as it may be. 

After reading much of this thread (very entertaining), I also think that this thread is not necessarily an accurate portrayal of *lvpiggy*'s style. It's what she's comfortable and prefer to show to an online audience, not what she wears every single day.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Regarding the recent comments by *WJL*... While I don't agree with her opinions, I also don't think it's fair for everyone to gang up her for expressing her opinions. Sure the comment about Piggy's profession might have been uncalled for, but for the most part, I found her post to be quite civil. She explained her train of thought and why she came to the conclusion she did quite thoroughly...It's not like she just popped in here to say "Piggy sucks!!!!".  As *DC-Cutie* said, you open yourself up to comments (both good and bad) when you start your own thread showing off your belongings. 

I've noticed a trend on TPF of posters getting really worked up whenever someone posts something that opposes with what the majority of the people in the thread have said. It needs to stop. For the most part everyone on here is very mature and usually has intelligent things to say...I think we could have really constructive discussions on here if people just accept different viewpoints.


----------



## scarlet555

It's alright to get worked up, no? or do we need permission? Haha... LOL

I mean, _money can't buy style_, who doesn't know that? who doesn't agree with that? Would you like it if someone said that to you. Probably not. Piggy's thread is fun and pretty, she's got her own style, that's her style and she looks good in it, you don't like it, move on honey, don't waste your only post on this.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

scarlet555 said:


> It's alright to get worked up, no? Or do we need permission? Haha... LOL



LOL I see what you are saying. What I really mean is that the ganging up on some posters as a result of getting so worked up needs to stop.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I hate people that watch other people's pockets. Ugh! Does it matter what Piggy or anyone else's purchasing power is? Further, if you don't like someone's style then don't click on the thread. Why read through the pages and pages and pages of posts just to say someone doesn't seem stylish? And to write an essay on it is even more laughable. Someone clearly has too much free time. I like this thread. It's refreshing to see someone living their life and posting things for fun.


----------



## Tamarind

I don't think that anyone is ganging up.  We are all just expressing our opinions on a comment that was made on a public forum.


----------



## cbtg818

*Marie-Lou* you gave me a fabulous image!!

Cut to: A dimly lit apartment
Piggy comes in after a long day, slips off her impecable work clothes and into pink fluffy Louboutin kitten heel slippers (and other clothes too im not a weirdo lol). grabs a tea and off to bed. lol.

Piggy please tell us you do wear cute little shoes to bed lol, I don't think I could take the image of you not looking amazing in your own right!


----------



## sneezz

harlem_cutie said:


> I hate people that watch other people's pockets. Ugh! Does it matter what Piggy or anyone else's purchasing power is? Further, if you don't like someone's style then don't click on the thread. Why read through the pages and pages and pages of posts just to say someone doesn't seem stylish? And to write an essay on it is even more laughable. Someone clearly has *too much free time*. I like this thread. It's refreshing to see someone living their life and posting things for fun.


 
Amen sista!  LOL.



scarlet555 said:


> It's alright to get worked up, no? or do we need permission? Haha... LOL
> 
> I mean, _money can't buy style_, who doesn't know that? who doesn't agree with that? Would you like it if someone said that to you. Probably not. Piggy's thread is fun and pretty, she's got her own style, that's her style and she looks good in it, you don't like it, move on honey, don't waste your only post on this.


 
Style is innate no amount of $ can buy style.  I'm sure there's someone out there who can make a potato sack look good...tack on a belt and some cute accessories and VOILA!



Tamarind said:


> I don't think that anyone is ganging up. We are all just *expressing our opinions* on a comment that was made on a public forum.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Piggy!!! I miss you. Sorry I've been away from your thread. Love your new hair sticks.


----------



## Vendrazi

The only answer is to set up a webcam in Piggy's apartment so we can get images of her wakeup, morning, noontime, afternoon, exercise, evening, and going to bed outfits. :couch:


----------



## BellaShoes

wjl said:


> Dearest Piggy,
> 
> I have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so I could comment here. Throughout this thread, I have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, I think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and I think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.
> 
> Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what I suspect given that you are up to date on your Economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.
> 
> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, I feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an Herve Leger dress nicely and look good toting your Birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of Louboutins and call themselves "stylish." I feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that I am thinking.
> 
> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps I am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing HLs and CLs and calling that in itself "fashionable." (Of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) What is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on Garance Dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.



Wow.... this is your first post? I'd think about 1st impressions and if this truly the right forum for you. 

I have met Piggy on a few occasions and not only is she a beautiful woman, she is kind and often quite spoken... perhaps there is a lesson there for you.

Of course, IMHO.


----------



## Socialitebabe05

wjl said:


> Dearest Piggy,
> 
> I have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so I could comment here. Throughout this thread, I have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, I think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and I think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.
> 
> Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what I suspect given that you are up to date on your Economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.
> 
> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, I feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an Herve Leger dress nicely and look good toting your Birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of Louboutins and call themselves "stylish." I feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that I am thinking.
> 
> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps I am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing HLs and CLs and calling that in itself "fashionable." (Of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) What is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on Garance Dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.



This is my first time posting in this thread but really..this poster is entitled to their opinion. I think it was tastefully done and he or she does have a point..labels do not equal style. BUT..to each their own.

I mean hey, some people just have more money than others. They may buy expensive things..to them that's style. But some of us are poor and we just have to buy cheaper things but it doesn't mean you're any less stylish..

I mean honestly who here hasn't gotten a lil jealous? lol


----------



## MCinBC

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Regarding the recent comments by *WJL*... While I don't agree with her opinions, I also don't think it's fair for everyone to gang up her for expressing her opinions. Sure the comment about Piggy's profession might have been uncalled for, but for the most part, I found her post to be quite civil. She explained her train of thought and why she came to the conclusion she did quite thoroughly...It's not like she just popped in here to say "Piggy sucks!!!!".  As *DC-Cutie* said, you open yourself up to comments (both good and bad) when you start your own thread showing off your belongings.
> 
> I've noticed a trend on TPF of posters getting really worked up whenever someone posts something that opposes with what the majority of the people in the thread have said. It needs to stop. For the most part everyone on here is very mature and usually has intelligent things to say...I think we could have really constructive discussions on here if people just accept different viewpoints.



First post (so shoot me)  this is with out a doubt the most intelligent response I've read on this forum.  Nice job JC.


----------



## mellecyn

JCinwrppingppr said:


> First of all, I applaud you for saying what you really believe. Sometimes I feel like on TPF, we are obligated to always praise and adore a member's when we do choose to participate in a reveal or a collection thread.
> 
> That being said, I personally think *LVPiggy* does show great style..she's posted MANY outfits aside from her HL/CL combos. I for one love her "rocker chic" style with the leather gloves, leather jackets and skinny jeans. Though the HL/CL look is done by a lot of Fashionistas I still think Piggy has a very unique look. I don't know anyone in IRL or on websites that wear her their hair like hers, for example. And I love that she mixes expensive jewelry with casual outfits and pulls it off (and also incorporates brands like Armani Exchange and Bebe with Hermes)- I would say this counts as style because not many people are good at mixing different aspects of their wardrobe.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> I will always believe that when you post online, be ready for comments/remarks that come - the good and the bad. It's part of an online forum.
> 
> I do agree with *WJL* - money can't buy you style


 


JCinwrppingppr said:


> Regarding the recent comments by *WJL*... While I don't agree with her opinions, I also don't think it's fair for everyone to gang up her for expressing her opinions. Sure the comment about Piggy's profession might have been uncalled for, but for the most part, I found her post to be quite civil. She explained her train of thought and why she came to the conclusion she did quite thoroughly...It's not like she just popped in here to say "Piggy sucks!!!!". As *DC-Cutie* said, you open yourself up to comments (both good and bad) when you start your own thread showing off your belongings.
> 
> I've noticed a trend on TPF of posters getting really worked up whenever someone posts something that opposes with what the majority of the people in the thread have said. It needs to stop. For the most part everyone on here is very mature and usually has intelligent things to say...I think we could have really constructive discussions on here if people just accept different viewpoints.


 
100000% agree. 
Although some comments were uncalled for (WFL´s post), I feel everybody should be free to express a constructive opinion that goes beyond "waow, beautiful, amazing" without having all tPF ganging up.
JMHO. And maybe the OPs would also find it more interesting and constructive.
I am curious by nature and enjoy looking at what everybody purchased, and wears and mix and matches...


----------



## wjl

I honestly wasn't really expecting this much of a hoo-hah about my post. It is unfortunate that some of you read more negatively into it than was actually intended. To those jumping to defense at her niceness, etc. I thought it was obvious that I was not attacking her as a person. In fact, I think I made it clear that I respect her many evidently excellent qualities and her contributions to TPF as a member. It think it's hard to read 86 pages and not acknowledge that she is considerate and kind.

I merely wanted to communicate a sense of disappointment, if you will, that this thread has mostly been about a display of wealth (in virtually the same poses) rather than personal style over time, apart from occasional forays into nail polish, hotel rooms, body tattoos, and twilly folding techniques. And of course, inspirational stories -- like I said, I was touched by her intelligence and determination. 

It is my opinion that there isn't much evolution in this thread and therefore I felt a need to post that thought, though maybe this is not something everyone agrees with. My post was not a mandate to the OP to change her style or to malign it (I explicitly said that I just don't see much personal, non-label style come across in her picture choices - I did not say that she lacked it entirely), just a question asking if she ever has branched out from Bebe, HLs, CLs, Ted Baker, SWORD, Armani, high end stuff, etc. And no offense, I don't really mean mixing t-shirts with a leather jacket and jeans and heels occasionally, even though of course OP looks lovely. That is, again, of course my personal view.

Thanks to the ladies who defended my right to say my opinion, although I'm a little shocked that my post needed to warrant such reactions. And maybe next time I will refrain from posting on TPF simply because my thoughts on style-sharing doesn't seem to mesh with the prevalent culture of only admiring expensive clothing and accessories (regardless of the niceness and intelligence, etc. of the OP).


----------



## MCinBC

Ya, I'm thinking (or pretty much knowing) that LVPiggy will respond or not on her own terms.


----------



## Socialitebabe05

wjl said:


> I honestly wasn't really expecting this much of a hoo-hah about my post. It is unfortunate that some of you read more negatively into it than was actually intended. To those jumping to defense at her niceness, etc. I thought it was obvious that I was not attacking her as a person. In fact, I think I made it clear that I respect her many evidently excellent qualities and her contributions to TPF as a member. It think it's hard to read 86 pages and not acknowledge that she is considerate and kind.
> 
> I merely wanted to communicate a sense of disappointment, if you will, that this thread has mostly been about a display of wealth (in virtually the same poses) rather than personal style over time, apart from occasional forays into nail polish, hotel rooms, body tattoos, and twilly folding techniques. And of course, inspirational stories -- like I said, I was touched by her intelligence and determination.
> 
> It is my opinion that there isn't much evolution in this thread and therefore I felt a need to post that thought, though maybe this is not something everyone agrees with. My post was not a mandate to the OP to change her style or to malign it (I explicitly said that I just don't see much personal, non-label style come across in her picture choices - I did not say that she lacked it entirely), just a question asking if she ever has branched out from Bebe, HLs, CLs, Ted Baker, SWORD, Armani, high end stuff, etc. And no offense, I don't really mean mixing t-shirts with a leather jacket and jeans and heels occasionally, even though of course OP looks lovely. That is, again, of course my personal view.
> 
> Thanks to the ladies who defended my right to say my opinion, although I'm a little shocked that my post needed to warrant such reactions. And maybe next time I will refrain from posting on TPF simply because my thoughts on style-sharing doesn't seem to mesh with the prevalent culture of only admiring expensive clothing and accessories (regardless of the niceness and intelligence, etc. of the OP).



Well said....at times I truly do feel that people just like to display their wealth on here. I mean I'm not picking on this thread but overall I have noticed that on TPF


----------



## MCinBC

wjl said:


> I merely wanted to communicate a sense of disappointment, if you will, that this thread has mostly been about a display of wealth (in virtually the same poses) rather than personal style over time, apart from occasional forays into nail polish, hotel rooms, body tattoos, and twilly folding techniques. And of course, inspirational stories -- like I said, I was touched by her intelligence and determination.




You have got to be kidding. LOL 

Of course you have your opinion, but why do you think that LVpiggy needs to answer to you?  It's simply arrogant on your part.  She doesn't have to address your style demands.  At all.  I am seriously laughing out loud at all of this.


----------



## MCinBC

Socialitebabe05 said:


> Well said....at times I truly do feel that people just like to display their wealth on here. I mean I'm not picking on this thread but overall I have noticed that on TPF



Then stead of being Captain Obvious you should voice your opinion on the Chanel/Hermes/LV ....take your pick forum.  

If that's really how you feel, let's hear it!!


----------



## wjl

MCinBC said:


> You have got to be kidding. LOL
> 
> Of course you have your opinion, but why do you think that LVpiggy needs to answer to you?  It's simply arrogant on your part.  She doesn't have to address your style demands.  At all.  I am seriously laughing out loud at all of this.



MCinBC, I'm glad I could bring you laughter, the world needs a little bit more cheering up  

Sure, of course I understand. Of course she doesn't have to respond to my so-called "style demands," although if you read my post, I wasn't making any. It would be strange of me to go onto a thread of someone who had bought new CLs and ask them to show me if they had Payless, would it not? Because Piggy's thread is about her outfits (and hence her style), I think my question on whether or not she has experimented with other types of looks is fair game. 

Of course, she doesn't have to respond to anyone's questions or address anyone's opinions on here, or to do anything at all.  As you so reasonably posted earlier, I imagine that if Piggy would like to respond, she would.


----------



## MCinBC

wjl said:


> MCinBC, I'm glad I could bring you laughter, the world needs a little bit more cheering up
> 
> Of course she doesn't have to respond to my so-called "style demands," although if you read my post, I wasn't making any.



I stand corrected.  You are absolutely right.

I'm completely at a loss as to why you picked this thread in particular to voice your opinion, when there are so many to chose on this forum.

(  In before one of the mods tell me to take it to a PM)

Sorry Piggy....it's selfish of me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

@wjl, I think you missed the point. The issue is not about expressing your opinion, it's about how you chose to do it. You could have expressed all your views in a thread outside of lvpiggy's. It's really rude to go into anyone's showcase thread and complain. You wouldn't go into the Bag Showcase and say someone's bag or taste in bags was ugly I hope so the same rule applies to individual threads. I hope you don't run off because of the feedback received on your post.

The motto of the Purse Forum is "shallow obsessing strongly encouraged" so why wouldn't see displays of wealth? Some people like to show of, some people to pretend and some have a low post count - that's the nature of forums.


----------



## DC-Cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> @wjl, I think you missed the point. The issue is not about expressing your opinion, it's about how you chose to do it. *You could have expressed all your views in a thread outside of lvpiggy's.* It's really rude to go into anyone's showcase thread and complain. You wouldn't go into the Bag Showcase and say someone's bag or taste in bags was ugly I hope so the same rule applies to individual threads. I hope you don't run off because of the feedback received on your post.
> 
> The motto of the Purse Forum is "shallow obsessing strongly encouraged" so why wouldn't see displays of wealth? Some people like to show of, some people to pretend and some have a low post count - that's the nature of forums.



@ bolded - why would she go into another thread to comment on this thread?  THat's like going to an Hermes thread to express views about LV.

Either way, people will take her expressed opinions and run with them.  She can't win for loosing.  This forum an extension of real life, where people may not always like another's style.  Hell, people probably get tired of seeing me and my J. Crew & CL addiction .  My collection goes beyond that, but that's what I choose to share.  For example, in real life, I'm tired of seeing HL and CL combos on celebs, that also extends to regular people and I've expressed that on the forum.  Just my opinion that I'm entitled to.



I do agree that people get caught up in only making nice comments - "oh, ah I love that bag", "wow those shoes are wonderful", "that outfit looks great on you".  So when someone comes and expresses the opposite there becomes an uproar.

I don't get it...


----------



## harlem_cutie

@ dc - I guess I wouldn't do it because it's rude. If someone were asking for honest opinions then it might be different. If I don't like something that's posted I just don't comment but that's just me. I don't like getting caught up in thread drama and bandwagoning could be an Olympic sport here. Been there, done that and not interested hence my post count being on the low side. People won't cop to it but pms can get quite catty.

You have fab style though DC. Maybe I feel that way because we dress similar 

sorry for the OT lvpiggy. Back on topic. I received the croc netbook from one of my clients and I hate it. It gets scratched way too easily. I have it in pink and I love the splash of color on my desk though. People always stop by and ooh and aah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> @ dc - I guess I wouldn't do it because it's rude. If someone were asking for honest opinions then it might be different. If I don't like something that's posted I just don't comment but that's just me. I don't like getting caught up in thread drama and bandwagoning could be an Olympic sport here. Been there, done that and not interested hence my post count being on the low side. People won't cop to it but pms can get quite catty.
> 
> You have fab style though DC. Maybe I feel that way because we dress similar



Thank you for the lovely comment 

I can see your point - asking vs. not asking for opinions.  Drama, PMs and bandwagoning can get out of control.

Now back to topic, *LVPiggy*, how is your lingerie line coming along?

thanks for the tip on the netbook, my sister wants one for Christmas.  I'll have to keep the scratching in mind..


----------



## wjl

@harlem_cutie, I don't find that my style-related question to OP was rude, and the parallel to hating on people's bags in Bag Showcase is flawed at best. But thank you for restating TPF's motto. This is clearly an outlet for only positive things, people looking for positive reinforcement, and even the style threads are not about discussion, and I see that now.

For better or for worse, I felt a particular connection to this OP, her story (what she has revealed of her background, heritage and career-wise is similar to mine), her conveyed personality, and her thread and felt like posting my thoughts. Admittedly, in retrospect, I would have removed that second paragraph from my original post to avoid bringing up that taboo big elephant in the room ($$$) to lend less strength to the argument that I was purely just being rude. 

I do feel sorry that my post has somewhat inadvertently caused a stink on Piggy's outfit thread based on responses it has garnered, since this was not the spirit of my intentions nor was I trying to really start something. This too, shall pass. 

And rest assured, if I ever feel the need to find friends on TPF, I will be opening another account and sending only positive messages .


----------



## DC-Cutie

FYI - you can't open another account, without approval of the MODs


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

linhhhuynh said:


> that would truly show us what's really fashionable..
> piggy does this thread for fun and cause she can. why would anyone truly care what she wears outside of her HL and CLs? and even if she only wore this in her house to entertain us, who cares again?
> *to make an account solely to call someone else out* -- that reflects on who you are. i'm interested to see if you will have any more posts after this one


 

Right! and to add everyone has his or her own style what one considers "style" the next may not but so what to each her own.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

marie-lou said:


> here's how piggy is in my imagination....
> 
> 1. Piggy is awesome.
> 2. Piggy lives and breathes hl and cl and hermes. She even wears it when she goes to sleep.
> 3. She has a secret money tree in the pigpen, which allows her to buy all the awesome stuff.
> 4. She has the best advice about everything from make-up to scarves and she is kind enough to share it with us...
> 5. *piggy can fly.*
> 
> so please, do not ruin my whole piggy-universe... I will cry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, seriously wjl, i think it is obvious that most of the ladies here don't really appreciate what you said. Everyone is allowed to express his or her opinion, but it is about how you express it.... So please have the decency to keep any further remarks to yourself.


 

lol!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

xoxoCat said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Although I found the comment on "buying power" a bit tacky as someone's personal finance is no one's business, the rest of *wjl*'s argument is legitimate, as harsh as it may be.
> 
> After reading much of this thread (very entertaining), I also think that this thread is not necessarily an accurate portrayal of *lvpiggy*'s style. *It's what she's comfortable and prefer to show to an online audience, not what she wears every single day*.


 

And what's wrong with that? I really don't understand this.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

scarlet555 said:


> It's alright to get worked up, no? or do we need permission? Haha... LOL
> 
> I mean, _money can't buy style_, who doesn't know that? who doesn't agree with that? Would you like it if someone said that to you. Probably not. Piggy's thread is fun and pretty, she's got her own style, that's her style and she looks good in it, you don't like it, move on honey, don't waste your only post on this.


 

This is what i'm sayin, I don't see the big deal!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

harlem_cutie said:


> @wjl, I think you missed the point. *The issue is not about expressing your opinion, it's about how you chose to do it.* You could have expressed all your views in a thread outside of lvpiggy's. It's really rude to go into anyone's showcase thread and complain. You wouldn't go into the Bag Showcase and say someone's bag or taste in bags was ugly I hope so the same rule applies to individual threads. I hope you don't run off because of the feedback received on your post.
> 
> *The motto of the Purse Forum is "shallow obsessing strongly encouraged" so why wouldn't see displays of wealth?* Some people like to show of, some people to pretend and some have a low post count - that's the nature of forums.


 


harlem_cutie said:


> @ dc - *I guess I wouldn't do it because it's rude. If someone were asking for honest opinions then it might be different. If I don't like something that's posted I just don't comment but that's just me.* I don't like getting caught up in thread drama and bandwagoning could be an Olympic sport here. Been there, done that and not interested hence my post count being on the low side. People won't cop to it but pms can get quite catty.
> 
> You have fab style though DC. Maybe I feel that way because we dress similar
> 
> sorry for the OT lvpiggy. Back on topic. I received the croc netbook from one of my clients and I hate it. It gets scratched way too easily. I have it in pink and I love the splash of color on my desk though. People always stop by and ooh and aah.


 

I agree especially with the bolded! well said


----------



## Tamarind

Exactly.  I wouldn't do it because it's rude.  
I certainly do not believe that the forum is only for writing glowing praises.  But I find   rudeness and meanness in posting distasteful.


----------



## snibor

Too much time wasted on nonsense.  Not worth discussing.  Let's get back to fashion viewing.


----------



## jenayb

wjl said:


> @harlem_cutie, I don't find that my style-related question to OP was rude, and the parallel to hating on people's bags in Bag Showcase is flawed at best. But thank you for restating TPF's motto. *This is clearly an outlet for only positive things*, people looking for positive reinforcement, and even the style threads are not about discussion, and I see that now.
> 
> For better or for worse, I felt a particular connection to this OP, her story (what she has revealed of her background, heritage and career-wise is similar to mine), her conveyed personality, and her thread and felt like posting my thoughts. Admittedly, in retrospect, I would have removed that second paragraph from my original post to avoid bringing up that taboo big elephant in the room ($$$) to lend less strength to the argument that I was purely just being rude.
> 
> I do feel sorry that my post has somewhat inadvertently caused a stink on Piggy's outfit thread based on responses it has garnered, since this was not the spirit of my intentions nor was I trying to really start something. This too, shall pass.
> 
> And rest assured, if I ever feel the need to find friends on TPF, I will be opening another account and sending only positive messages .


 
What - as opposed to an outlet for only negative things? Yeah, that sounds great. 

You are right - money cannot buy style nor class; however, Piggy is not a victim of this. The fact that she has not even responded to your post (as I'm sure you are nothing more than a blip on her radar) speaks volumes as to her level of class, don't you think?


----------



## Baggaholic

First I must say that *wjl* is an extremely well spoken individual who is simply expressing his/her disappointment with the outcome of his/her read. You expected to see something more towards each page turn but instead you kept seeing the same combos coming your way. I understand where you are coming from and I do not see anything wrong with 98% of your comments. They actually intrigued me to ask myself the same questions about myself. I thank you for that.

THE ONLY THING I FOUND RUDE WAS YOUR QUESTIONING ABOUT PIGGY'S FINANCES AS THAT IS NEITHER YOUR NOR ANYONE ELSES BUSINESS NOR CONCERN!  

EVERYONE IS A CRITIC AND WE ALL MUST ACEPT THAT! This is how I took *wjl's* comment: Just like going to the movie theater and sitting through a 3 hour move (Karate Kid) and seeming that it would have and could have been better because it has so much potential and great minds behind the written script. Then at the end it was just a disappointment! Nothing close to the original which was better. I expected this movie to evolve into something great but it didn't. I could have gotten up from my chair and left but instead I had fate that things were going to turn around. But they didn't. 

I am a true believer in evolution. Ever since I joined this forum I have evolved from a person who had no sense of style to a person who in her sleep will put together outfits to wear the next day. From high end creations with local fashion vendors creation to corner street accessories. I have no designer preference I wear it all.

I have met Piggy in person and she has been indeed a great influence with my style choices. I would have never dared to don an HL dress due to my hispanic big butt and chest but my little Piggy made me comfortable enough to wear one. From hair picks to jackets to high thigh heels to make up and beauty tips. She has been a great inspiration to me. HL & CL is not the only thing she owns you know? I have seen this beauty don exclusive items that are not shared on this forum site. She only shows you what she is comfortable sharing with the public. 

On another note... I am really surprised at a lot of the responses to *wjl's* comment. We must learn to accept ridicule because we learn from it. As someone else posted a few posts back. When we share our lives on public forums we open ourself to the good and bad. That is the choice we make. Just like celebrities we have to take it how it comes. 

I understand the forums modo because no one stresses it more than I do. "Shallow Obsessing Strongly Encouraged" and Piggy and I have both TOGETHER have experienced first hand outbursts of woman who want to be ooh'ed and ahh'ed and have actually had emotional breakdowns because "she isn't the popular girl and has to prove herself to be more" and who comes to this site just to get some self esteem uplift because she knows that when she posts something she will get the Ooh's and the Ahh's that she doesn't receive in real life. This isn't how life should be. You shouldn't have to feel that you have something to prove to the world. That is why a little ridicule is a great way to remind ourselves that we are still human and that we aren't perfect. And Piggy and I understand this. If *wjl* met Piggy in person I bet that they would have oodles and oodles of things to share and talk about. *wjl* strikes me as someone who is involved in some ways in the fashion industry and is looking for a little more from Piggy. And if that's what you're looking for then prepare yourself for a heck of a ride! 

Us Purse Forum members have to stop dissecting everything people post on her and read between the lines! Someone who is well spoken could come off to others as arrogant and rude but to some will totally make sense because we understand what the poster is addressing. 

I hope I didn't offend anyone with my view on this matter. 

(And if I did before responding in the traditional tPF way go back up to the page and read it again until you fully understand where I am coming from!) <~ That is what a rude comment looks like.  

Peace, Health, Love & Great Fashion Journey To All! 

Baggs


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^ well stated.


----------



## ahertz

Why is this thread still be derailed??  This is a personal thread, not a general thread on style and excess (which anyone is free to start in another subforum). 

Piggy ... come share something new and fun with us!  Didn't you mention a new hair regime?


:back2topic:


----------



## Baggaholic

lvpiggy said:


> little piggies: now available with extra sparkle! *\(^(oo)^)/*



*V* That's HOT!!!  Too bad I cut off all my hair the day before yesterday. You just might kill me the next time we go out. I cut it all off! But it would look good on my little Vicky since her hair is just about as long as yours. Wait til she sees this! Prepare for her to drive you NUTS!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

maybe somebody can answer this: if Piggy wasn't one of 'us' (tPFer), would it be OK to not like her style and voice it the way we do with celebs or bloggers?


----------



## Baggaholic

You know *V*... ahem! Christmas is coming up!


----------



## Baggaholic

lvpiggy said:


> baby dolce (piggy's black swift 25cm birkin) hopped over to sin city a couple of weekends ago to help celebrate *luxlover*'s birthday!  it was her first time, so she took lots of photos!
> 
> upon checking into the mandarin (her favourite), she was quite pleased with the view of the strip & the crystals city center below her window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bed was tested and deemed sufficiently comfy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolce's friend, the dior dumpling, popped in for a room tour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they briefly contemplated the soaking tub, but wisely decided to leave that experience for the little piggy instead (^(oo)^)



Awe! My little Swift is traveling as she should be! Gimmie my bag back!


----------



## indypup

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe somebody can answer this: if Piggy wasn't one of 'us' (tPFer), would it be OK to not like her style and voice it the way we do with celebs or bloggers?



Yes, I was wondering about this myself.  Honestly, I feel as though it would absolutely be okay.

I think *wjl's* comment was really just about evolution, exactly as *Baggs* said.  I don't think she did it with any disrespect.  I myself love to see people's fashion choices evolve over time!

What I think we all have to realize is that there's a difference between constructive criticism and nastiness, and we've seen both on this forum.  Just because someone posts an opinion that differs from the masses does not automatically make it nasty or offensive.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

indypup said:


> Yes, I was wondering about this myself. Honestly, I feel as though it would absolutely be okay.
> 
> I think *wjl's* comment was really just about evolution, exactly as *Baggs* said. I don't think she did it with any disrespect. I myself love to see people's fashion choices evolve over time!
> 
> *What I think we all have to realize is that there's a difference between constructive criticism and nastiness, and we've seen both on this forum. Just because someone posts an opinion that differs from the masses does not automatically make it nasty or offensive.*


 

agreed.


----------



## Jeneen

ahertz said:


> Why is this thread still be derailed??  This is a personal thread, not a general thread on style and excess (which anyone is free to start in another subforum).
> 
> Piggy ... come share something new and fun with us!  Didn't you mention a new hair regime?
> 
> 
> :back2topic:



Thank you!

*Piggy* where art thou?


----------



## Baggaholic

She's busy shopping!!! LMAO


----------



## Socialitebabe05

MCinBC said:


> Then stead of being Captain Obvious you should voice your opinion on the Chanel/Hermes/LV ....take your pick forum.
> 
> If that's really how you feel, let's hear it!!


  Meow..catty much? Maybe you should retrack the claws?

It's quite amazing how it turns Mean Girls on here. I'm sure if I did say what I really feel most on here would gladly attack.


----------



## marie-lou

Baggaholic said:


> She's busy shopping!!! LMAO


 No no... urban hiking!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Before I get back on topic, I just wanted to say thanks to those who complimented my earlier posts. I wish I could say more about this ..perhaps we can start a "What does style mean to you?" or "what do you think constitutes good style" thread so we can continue this discussion elsewhere and not drag it through Piggy's thread. 



marie-lou said:


> No no... urban hiking!



I tried to explain to a friend that I don't like real hiking, only "urban hiking"!! They looked at me like I had three heads!!!!  My friends were like "so basically you like to walk on the street?" I was trying to explain that it's much, much more than but I failed. If only I could have shown them this thread.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

wjl said:


> Dearest Piggy,
> 
> I have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so I could comment here. Throughout this thread, I have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, I think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and I think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.
> 
> Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what I suspect given that you are up to date on your Economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.
> 
> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, I feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an Herve Leger dress nicely and look good toting your Birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of Louboutins and call themselves "stylish." I feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that I am thinking.
> 
> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps I am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing HLs and CLs and calling that in itself "fashionable." (Of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) What is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on Garance Dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.


 

Pardon my uneducated opinion but it seams wrong that on your 4th post on this Forum you should make such a wide swept comment about Piggy.. 

Piggy is a person that has placed herself out there by creating this thread in the first place and has stuck to it... It is very easy to criticize her choices and her person style but it is another thing to take the risk yourself and be open to others comments..

In addition as it is true that Money does not buy taste, it is also true to make a comment like that about someone is just ast Tacky and tastless.. 

I have never posted on this Thread but I have been look at it for sometime, I would not make the same choices as Piggy but I do love her ability to pick what she like and wear it...


----------



## cbtg818

Baggaholic said:


> You know i've never really worn these but I think Baggaholic is on to something...suddenly im so intrigued and want to try these!


----------



## lvpiggy

I'm here, I'm here! 

*phew*

just a minute, let me catch my breath ....

(^(oo)^)

OK! I'm ready now, so . . . 






 . . . shall we get down to business? (I have been waiting AGES to use that graphic! )

First, eternal thanks to *chloe_chanel, Jeneen, carrera993, sneezz, JCinwrppingppr, Tamarind, marie-lou, cbtg818, butterfly 86, ~Fabulousity~, scarlet555, linhhhuynh, mbayliss, xoxoCat, harlem_cutie, cbtg818, crazzee_shopper, Vendrazi, BellaShoes, MCinBC, jenaywins, Baggaholic,* *ahertz *and *COACH ADDICT*, for your supportive comments. Piggy feels most warm and fuzzy inside! Youre the best!




wjl said:


> Dearest Piggy,
> 
> I have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so I could comment here. Throughout this thread, I have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, I think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and I think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.



Thank you - maintenance is going swimmingly! It really does get much easier over time  (^(oo)^)




> Second of all, I must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what I suspect given that you are up to date on your Economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.


Sometimes my ability to harness my purchasing power astounds me as well! I like to think of it as one of my special talents. Some are great athletes, others great singers  and piggy? Why, piggy is a great purchaser! (^(oo)~)



> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, I feel like this absolutely confirms for me that money can't always buy style. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an Herve Leger dress nicely and look good toting your Birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of Louboutins and call themselves "stylish." I feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that I am thinking.


I absolutely agree that money cant always buy style. Nevertheless, when spent judiciously, money can serve as an expedient. When I was a student, shopping required a significantly bigger investment of time and energy than it does now. Back then, I might have found something decent (albeit still requiring alterations) after visiting a dozen stores. Now I can just pop into Herve Leger or Ted Baker, buy something off the rack, and wear it the same evening. No point in making things harder than they need to be, IPHO. I just want to get to the party with as little fuss as possible! (^(oo)^)v



> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps I am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing HLs and CLs and calling that in itself "fashionable." (Of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) What is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on Garance Dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.


Youre absolutely correct in your assessment; the level of creativity in this thread is not going to match up with what you see on those street style blogs, because thats not what Im about. Dont get me wrong  I love reading about and looking images of street style. Street style has taken the daily, mundane act of getting dressed and transformed it into a medium for creative expression. Inclusion of the word style notwithstanding, however, street style is about fashion and a very avant-garde mindset. Fashion is all about the look of the clothes, how they come together  the things you mentioned like proportions, details, daring colour choices, etc. 

*But style is about how the person looks.
*
My sartorial choices, including all of the outfits pictured in this thread, have never been about being fashionable. If someone sees me walking down the street and says, wow, did you see that amazing outfit? then in my mind, that outfit has failed. When I pass by, I want people to say wow, did you see that amazing girl? I try to choose clothing and accessories that make me look my best. Theres enough competition in the world as it is. Why should I compete with my own outfit for attention?

Personal style is just that  personal. Its not necessarily about making a creative statement to the world, questioning aesthetic norms, or expressing an innovative vision. Its about figuring out what works for your unique personality and body type. What colours, fabrics and silhouettes accentuate the positive and distract from the not-so-positive aspects of your appearance? Most importantly, what makes you feel confident? Because when youre comfortable in your own skin (and clothes ) that shows through in your facial expression, your posture, even the way you interact with others.

And once you find something that works  you stick with it! Take Karl Lagerfeld  as soon as you hear his name, you can see him in your head, right? And what is he wearing? Diesel jeans, white t-shirt under a black blazer, fingerless black leather gloves with some chunky silver rings, black sunglasses, hair powdered white. In practically every photo, its been the same outfit for years. 

My style has gone through many stages of growth over the years, but right now I've found something that works for me. Relentlessly seeking the new and the different can be just as detrimental as getting stuck in a style rut. When I get dressed these days, I love the way I look and feel  and at the end (or beginning!) of the day, isnt that what getting dressed should be all about?

Piggy (^(oo)^)v


----------



## laurayuki

^ PIG! I LOVE THE EXECUTIVE CHAIR ICON!!! OMG OMG REALLY COOL! hehe no words can express how cute the icon is!!!!! Oh pig i missed you! i missed our conversations!!!

we need to catch up! i tried calling u yesterday after seeing the craziness in t his thread. anyway very good response, i couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## xoxoCat

Ditto. Those are some sexy icons there!


----------



## mrb4bags

Very eloquently put Piggy.  

I am jumping on the hair sticks band wagon.  I think they will look fabulous when
I am exerting all my energy doing my urban hiking!


----------



## scarlet555

piggy, I love the first icon... it's super cute.  You are too kind to wjl...  but kindness needs a home...  

when a woman sees another woman who is looking good, is it so hard to be positive? you don't got to be jealous, girl.  in the end it's not even about style, it's about attitude...  rock on piggy! 

you know what they say, when you're awesome, you're always awesome.


----------



## Baggaholic

Piggy, I couldn't have said that better myself! Love you girl... Come here and gimmie a kiss!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Piggy, you are always so eloquent and sweet. I agree with you that style isn't about being trendy, but dressing to fit your body and personality. I personally love your style, your clothes are gorgeous and you always look amazing in them!


----------



## indi3r4

lvpiggy said:


> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> *phew*
> 
> just a minute, let me catch my breath ....
> 
> (^(oo)^)
> 
> OK! I'm ready now, so . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . shall we get down to business? (I have been waiting AGES to use that graphic! )
> 
> First, eternal thanks to *chloe_chanel, Jeneen, carrera993, sneezz, JCinwrppingppr, Tamarind, marie-lou, cbtg818, butterfly 86, ~Fabulousity~, scarlet555, linhhhuynh, mbayliss, xoxoCat, harlem_cutie, cbtg818, crazzee_shopper, Vendrazi, BellaShoes, MCinBC, jenaywins, Baggaholic,* *ahertz *and *COACH ADDICT*, for your supportive comments. Piggy feels most warm and fuzzy inside! Youre the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - maintenance is going swimmingly! It really does get much easier over time  (^(oo)^)
> 
> 
> Sometimes my ability to harness my purchasing power astounds me as well! I like to think of it as one of my special talents. Some are great athletes, others great singers  and piggy? Why, piggy is a great purchaser! (^(oo)~)
> 
> I absolutely agree that money cant always buy style. Nevertheless, when spent judiciously, money can serve as an expedient. When I was a student, shopping required a significantly bigger investment of time and energy than it does now. Back then, I might have found something decent (albeit still requiring alterations) after visiting a dozen stores. Now I can just pop into Herve Leger or Ted Baker, buy something off the rack, and wear it the same evening. No point in making things harder than they need to be, IPHO. I just want to get to the party with as little fuss as possible! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> Youre absolutely correct in your assessment; the level of creativity in this thread is not going to match up with what you see on those street style blogs, because thats not what Im about. Dont get me wrong  I love reading about and looking images of street style. Street style has taken the daily, mundane act of getting dressed and transformed it into a medium for creative expression. Inclusion of the word style notwithstanding, however, street style is about fashion and a very avant-garde mindset. Fashion is all about the look of the clothes, how they come together  the things you mentioned like proportions, details, daring colour choices, etc.
> 
> *But style is about how the person looks.
> *
> My sartorial choices, including all of the outfits pictured in this thread, have never been about being fashionable. If someone sees me walking down the street and says, wow, did you see that amazing outfit? then in my mind, that outfit has failed. When I pass by, I want people to say wow, did you see that amazing girl? I try to choose clothing and accessories that make me look my best. Theres enough competition in the world as it is. Why should I compete with my own outfit for attention?
> 
> Personal style is just that  personal. Its not necessarily about making a creative statement to the world, questioning aesthetic norms, or expressing an innovative vision. Its about figuring out what works for your unique personality and body type. What colours, fabrics and silhouettes accentuate the positive and distract from the not-so-positive aspects of your appearance? Most importantly, what makes you feel confident? Because when youre comfortable in your own skin (and clothes ) that shows through in your facial expression, your posture, even the way you interact with others.
> 
> And once you find something that works  you stick with it! Take Karl Lagerfeld  as soon as you hear his name, you can see him in your head, right? And what is he wearing? Diesel jeans, white t-shirt under a black blazer, fingerless black leather gloves with some chunky silver rings, black sunglasses, hair powdered white. In practically every photo, its been the same outfit for years.
> 
> My style has gone through many stages of growth over the years, but right now I've found something that works for me. Relentlessly seeking the new and the different can be just as detrimental as getting stuck in a style rut. When I get dressed these days, I love the way I look and feel  and at the end (or beginning!) of the day, isnt that what getting dressed should be all about?
> 
> Piggy (^(oo)^)v



well said piggy!


----------



## la miss

Nicely done.


----------



## Northergirl

I don't pop into this thread very often piggy, but I'm really impressed at how well you responded to the post. Classy, very, very classy way you responded.
I'll be stopping by this thread more often.


----------



## kathyrose

I live vicariously through Piggy. I love all your outfits and can see myself wearing them but I would get looks and whispers over here if I came out in one of your great ensembles. I don't pair and layer stuff well though, but I learn (I try at least).


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

lvpiggy said:


> wow, did you see that amazing outfit? then in my mind, that outfit has failed. When I pass by, I want people to say wow, did you see that amazing girl? I try to choose clothing and accessories that make me look my best. Theres enough competition in the world as it is. Why should I compete with my own outfit for attention?
> 
> Personal style is just that  personal. Its not necessarily about making a creative statement to the world, questioning aesthetic norms, or expressing an innovative vision. Its about figuring out what works for your unique personality and body type. What colours, fabrics and silhouettes accentuate the positive and distract from the not-so-positive aspects of your appearance? Most importantly, what makes you feel confident? Because when youre comfortable in your own skin (and clothes ) that shows through in your facial expression, your posture, even the way you interact with others.




THIS IS A GREAT POST!!! Part of me wants to print it out and sticky tape it to inside door of my closet so that I keep it in mind while I get dressed!


----------



## Stacee

Piggy - you're awesome, and way too sweet


----------



## foxycleopatra

lvpiggy said:


> *But style is about how the person looks.
> *
> My sartorial choices, including all of the outfits pictured in this thread, have never been about being fashionable. *If someone sees me walking down the street and says, wow, did you see that amazing outfit? then in my mind, that outfit has failed. When I pass by, I want people to say wow, did you see that amazing girl? I try to choose clothing and accessories that make me look my best*. Theres enough competition in the world as it is. Why should I compete with my own outfit for attention?
> 
> Personal style is just that  personal. *Its not necessarily about making a creative statement to the world, questioning aesthetic norms, or expressing an innovative vision. Its about figuring out what works for your unique personality and body type*. What colours, fabrics and silhouettes accentuate the positive and distract from the not-so-positive aspects of your appearance? Most importantly, *what makes you feel confident? Because when youre comfortable in your own skin (and clothes ) that shows through in your facial expression, your posture, even the way you interact with others*.



Love you Piggy!!!  The above paragraphs sum up my personal style philosophy as well.  Several years ago I found myself trying out different trends suggested by fashion magazines, stylists, bloggers, etc. and while some of the looks I tried out in front of the mirror seemed so avant-garde and fashion-forward (almost as if I walked out of a fashion magazine or one of those highly popular fashion blogs), I did not feel comfortable -- or feel like my true self -- even taking 10 steps in the clothes I was wearing.  Needless to say I reverted back to my own way of dressing/style.  I'm not a paid model or a walking billboard or even a paid fashion blogger (ha, maybe if someone paid me to model a certain look/dress a certain way, I'd consider it).  So I agree wholeheartedly that personal style is entirely personal.  I love it that you totally rock your outfits and aren't trying to replicate the looks of the latest "it" girl or trying to buy to latest "it" bag/shoes/what-not. You know what fits you/your life style/your body type/your personality and I think that's extremely crucial to personal style.  (this may be o/t here but when I see somebody like Kim Kardashian always sporting the latest "it bag"/"it shoes"/"it jeans"/etc. it just screams fashion victim to me.......I do not see that purchasing trend here in this thread).


----------



## doloresmia

lvpiggy said:


> And once you find something that works  you stick with it! Take Karl Lagerfeld  as soon as you hear his name, you can see him in your head, right? And what is he wearing? Diesel jeans, white t-shirt under a black blazer, fingerless black leather gloves with some chunky silver rings, black sunglasses, hair powdered white. In practically every photo, its been the same outfit for years.



Piggy - this paragraph made me laugh. I once dated a much older man. He was ugly beautiful in a very sexy French way.... and he had about 12 pairs of identical canary colored corduroy pants that he wore every day - very well cut, very bright yellow. I wore all black - and usually still do - we looked like a bumblebee...

What works works.


----------



## wjl

I think it would be rude after you have responded as skillfully and adroitly (doesn't surprise me at all) as you did to my question to not respond back.

Your soapbox speech on style conveys the personal views that I had been seeking as a sometime lurker of this thread, especially your bolded statement on how you believe that style is how the person looks, rather than how a skillfully person can wear a look that they have chosen. (Although I don't really see the difference between girl and outfit, since you really cannot control what a person who looks at you actually sees, no matter what you are wearing. For instance, I'm not so sure that thigh-high python CLs prevent people from saying "amazing outfit" rather than "amazing girl." And you shouldn't and probably don't count that as a faiilure.) 

Reasonable people can have slightly differing views about this, and I politefully will have to be one of them, but of course, you have agreed that this thread of yours is not so much about fashion as you defined it, but the style that you have settled into and felt comfortable with for the time being (and why not, Karl Lagerfeld "branding" aside? I have no qualms about that).

Thank you for kindly addressing my main question on whether or not experimentation with different looks is important to you. I understand now that that kind of creativity is not something you are necessarily interested in displaying here, since you have settled into a formula that seems to work for you and makes you happy in the meantime (and undoubtably, many other women in this world who can afford to do so). Respect.

Thanks again for your thorough response, and I look forward to seeing future permutations of your "winning formula" on this thread. And good luck with your lingerie venture 

xo,
WJL


----------



## marie-lou

lvpiggy said:


> *But style is about how the person looks.*
> 
> My sartorial choices, including all of the outfits pictured in this thread, have never been about being fashionable. If someone sees me walking down the street and says, wow, did you see that amazing outfit? then in my mind, that outfit has failed. *When I pass by, I want people to say wow, did you see that amazing girl? I try to choose clothing and accessories that make me look my best. Theres enough competition in the world as it is. Why should I compete with my own outfit for attention?*
> 
> Personal style is just that  personal. Its not necessarily about making a creative statement to the world, questioning aesthetic norms, or expressing an innovative vision. Its about figuring out what works for your unique personality and body type. What colours, fabrics and silhouettes accentuate the positive and distract from the not-so-positive aspects of your appearance? Most importantly, what makes you feel confident? Because when youre comfortable in your own skin (and clothes ) that shows through in your facial expression, your posture, even the way you interact with others.
> 
> And once you find something that works  you stick with it! Take Karl Lagerfeld  as soon as you hear his name, you can see him in your head, right? And what is he wearing? Diesel jeans, white t-shirt under a black blazer, fingerless black leather gloves with some chunky silver rings, black sunglasses, hair powdered white. In practically every photo, its been the same outfit for years.
> 
> My style has gone through many stages of growth over the years, but right now I've found something that works for me. Relentlessly seeking the new and the different can be just as detrimental as getting stuck in a style rut. When I get dressed these days, I love the way I look and feel  and at the end (or beginning!) of the day, isnt that what getting dressed should be all about?
> 
> Piggy (^(oo)^)v


 :urock:


----------



## snibor

Wjl, why are you wasting so much effort and time.  Let's get back to fashion.  It really isn't nice to insult someone, especially publicly.     Opinion or not, it's just plain rude and immature.

Can everyone ignore the negativity now and get back to fashion?


----------



## bnjj

Piggy, I have not been though the entire thread but would like to see your WL before and after pictures, or, well, before pictures since I know what you look like now and you look great!  I really would rather not dig through 92 pages though so would you happen to have some idea where in this thread I could find them?  I need some inspiration.

Thanks.


----------



## cbtg818

yea please Piggy! I visit your thread daily but somehow i missed those pics, anyone know the post number?


----------



## 5elle

wjl said:


> I think it would be rude after you have responded as skillfully and adroitly (doesn't surprise me at all) as you did to my question to not respond back.
> 
> Your soapbox speech on style conveys the personal views that I had been seeking as a sometime lurker of this thread, especially your bolded statement on how you believe that style is how the person looks, rather than how a skillfully person can wear a look that they have chosen. (Although I don't really see the difference between girl and outfit, since you really cannot control what a person who looks at you actually sees, no matter what you are wearing. For instance, I'm not so sure that thigh-high python CLs prevent people from saying "amazing outfit" rather than "amazing girl." And you shouldn't and probably don't count that as a faiilure.)
> 
> Reasonable people can have slightly differing views about this, and I politefully will have to be one of them, but of course, you have agreed that this thread of yours is not so much about fashion as you defined it, but the style that you have settled into and felt comfortable with for the time being (and why not, Karl Lagerfeld "branding" aside? I have no qualms about that).
> 
> Thank you for kindly addressing my main question on whether or not experimentation with different looks is important to you. I understand now that that kind of creativity is not something you are necessarily interested in displaying here, since you have settled into a formula that seems to work for you and makes you happy in the meantime (and undoubtably, many other women in this world who can afford to do so). Respect.
> 
> Thanks again for your thorough response, and I look forward to seeing future permutations of your "winning formula" on this thread. And good luck with your lingerie venture
> 
> xo,
> WJL



I've been staying out of this but enough is enough. The use of the word "soapbox" says it all. 

*WJL*, when you post your own style thread you will be on footing enough to share your (fairly scornful, judgemental and frankly rude) opinions. As things stand, you get to hide behind your keyboard and scrutinise someone who has been kind enough to share an insight into her _personal_ life. 

For someone so hung up on manners and etiquette, you should take a page out of your own book. And no, I don't believe there _was _any reason to respond. It's also noteworthy and slightly creepy that your only contribution to this community has been comments in this thread.

*piggy *I admire your decorum and resilience.


----------



## bnjj

Okay... moving on...







Looking forward to see those before pictures.


----------



## bnjj

I just wanted to add that I don't think wjl is a troll.  I just meant that continuing to comment only prolongs the matter.


----------



## sneezz

bnjj said:


> Okay... moving on...
> 
> toontowncentral.com/gallery/data/619/feedtroll.gif
> 
> Looking forward to see those before pictures.


 
+100000000000000000000000000000000!!!


----------



## marie-lou

I'm really sorry but I have one more question regarding wjl... what does "soapbox speech" mean? (Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I am not a native english speaker and I just never heard the expression?) TIA!


----------



## xoxoCat

I think it means something along the lines of a scripted speech. He probably thought lvpiggy was being too preachy.


----------



## lvpiggy

marie-lou said:


> I'm really sorry but I have one more question regarding wjl... what does "soapbox speech" mean? (Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I am not a native english speaker and I just never heard the expression?) TIA!



It's when a little piggy climbs up on a box of soap . . .





Hehe (^(oo)~) 

A soapbox speech is basically an unofficial or impromptu speech or lecture given in public by an ordinary person. A long time ago I think soap (among other things) was delivered in wooden crates. People would bring the empty crates to a public place, stand on them, and hold forth on their subject of choice:

_soapbox_(noun)
a box or crate used as a makeshift stand by a public speaker; a thing that provides an opportunity for someone to air their views publicly (definition from the OED)


----------



## wjl

I really *don't* mean to prolong this thread (Piggy, please ignore this) but I didn't mean the word "soapbox" pejoratively. If you check the first definition in a dictionary, you'll see that it means nothing other than a platform on which someone gives an impromptu delivery of opinion. Which is what Piggy did, no?

And I'm sorry for getting a little argumentative here (and feel free to not "feed" my future comments), but really, do I need to post a picture of myself, my wardrobe and my wares, talk about my painful divorce or thereafter weight loss, to comment about someone who has just chosen out of her own freedom to share their personal life? I'm not sure that one needs to own an Hermes bag to know when someone has a pretty excellent collection, as OP does. Or is it only when I express a somewhat different opinion about someone's picture choices on their own style thread than what has been prevalent here that I need to establish some sort of credibility?

I hope there are no more responses to me. I got my question answered. If you do, PM it and keep it off OP's thread. I have nothing but well wishes to the OP.  That's all.


----------



## lvpiggy

bnjj said:


> Piggy, I have not been though the entire thread but would like to see your WL before and after pictures, or, well, before pictures since I know what you look like now and you look great!  I really would rather not dig through 92 pages though so would you happen to have some idea where in this thread I could find them?  I need some inspiration.
> 
> Thanks.





cbtg818 said:


> yea please Piggy! I visit your thread daily but somehow i missed those pics, anyone know the post number?



I wouldn't want to dig through 92 pages either! (^(oo)^)

weight loss philosophy & timeline in words, including a discussion of why it's so hard to lose The Last Five Pounds 

my favourite way to burn some calories

2 before & after pictures

1 more before & after picture


----------



## cbtg818

You look like two different people! Both are very beautiful. Congrats on all your hard work paying off!


----------



## memory

Congratulations on your weight loss and most importantly, the maintenance!  Maintenance is where I have problems: can you share a little how you settled on an appropriate daily calorie amount?


----------



## marie-lou

Thanks piggy and xoxocat, I could've looked it up online but I was too lazy  And this way I also gave piggy the chance to use a new graphic


----------



## eternitygoddess

*wjl* - how do I pm you? I can't find the link on your page

*piggy* - how'd you find time to exercise while being a banker? Actually, can you PM me because I have some questions about the whole weight-training plan x banking.


----------



## bnjj

Thanks for posting those links, pig.  You look so very different. If I had not known those were pics of the same person I never would have guessed; your face has changed so much.

I lost about 50lbs last year but have gained almost 10 of it back this year.  

Well, I'm off to do some urban hiking...


----------



## carrera993

The change is dramatic Piggy! You remain a beautiful woman at both sizes, but look 'right sized' at your current weight, which I see as "petite-pocket-sized-piggy." 


*Baggs*, you cut your hair!!  How short did you go?  
I'm sure you look gorgeous as, from your FB pic you have posted, you've clearly got the bone structure for short hair.  Do you have a photo you'd be willing to share? 
I have a salon appointment tomorrow and am going short too!  _eeps!!!_ 
I'm currently searching the net for a 'make me look like this pretty please' shot.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

scarlet555 said:


> piggy, I love the first icon... it's super cute. You are too kind to wjl... but kindness needs a home...
> 
> when a woman sees another woman who is looking good, is it so hard to be positive? you don't got to be jealous, girl. in the end it's not even about style, it's about attitude... rock on piggy!
> 
> you know what they say, when you're awesome, you're always awesome.


 


Baggaholic said:


> Piggy, I couldn't have said that better myself! Love you girl... Come here and gimmie a kiss!


 

 oh and I too love the chair smiley


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

snibor said:


> Wjl, why are you wasting so much effort and time. Let's get back to fashion. It really isn't nice to insult someone, especially publicly. Opinion or not, it's just plain rude and immature.
> 
> Can everyone ignore the negativity now and get back to fashion?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lvpiggy said:


> It's when a little piggy climbs up on a box of soap . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe (^(oo)~)
> 
> A soapbox speech is basically an unofficial or impromptu speech or lecture given in public by an ordinary person. A long time ago I think soap (among other things) was delivered in wooden crates. People would bring the empty crates to a public place, stand on them, and hold forth on their subject of choice:
> 
> _soapbox_(noun)
> a box or crate used as a makeshift stand by a public speaker; a thing that provides an opportunity for someone to air their views publicly (definition from the OED)


 

you have a smiley for everything too funny! lol


----------



## lavendartea

wjl,
(I was going to PM you but the link is not available on your profile yet.)

Your posts are very well-thought out and are definitely not responses  based on a gut reaction. I don't think you should refrain from posting  on TPF because differences in opinion should be tolerated and you  shouldn't feel the need to refrain from writing if you write something  that isn't overtly glowing/positive. I tend to think on the same  wavelength as you and that spending a lot of money does not equate to  personal style. This is not directed at lvpiggy rather other women I've  observed over the years.  

lvpiggy certainly has an amazing collection of clothes & shoes and I  can admire her collection at a distance although I may not  agree with all her stylistic choices. After all we all bring our individual tastes to fashion.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

:back2topic:


----------



## rock_girl

Hi Piggy!  I CO wash also, and am interested in your routine.  Do you think you will get around to posting it?  I imagine our routines are probably a bit different, seeing as I have thick, coarse, curly hair.  I am always open to fine tuning my process, and the Kiehl's Argan Products were a great recommendation...I can't wait to see what you share with us!!  Thx!!


----------



## Louboufan

Are you serious?


wjl said:


> dearest piggy,
> 
> i have been reading this thread from page 1 to page 86, and have joined purseblog recently just so i could comment here. Throughout this thread, i have gained some respect for you, in primarily two respects. First of all, i think your story on weight loss is particularly commendable. It was brave of you to post your "before" and "after" pictures, and i think it says something about your determination and willpower to have maintained such a dramatic weight loss. I admire that.
> 
> Second of all, i must commend your ability to harness your purchasing power, which clearly can't all come from your lingerie design or your five years as an investment banker, having been familiar with the investment banking career myself. And clearly, you are a lot smarter than you come across (which is what i suspect given that you are up to date on your economist) what with you referring to yourself in the third person.
> 
> But unfortunately, after coming all this way in your thread and having been dazzled by your luxurious possessions and at times touched by your personal story, i feel like this absolutely confirms for me that *money can't always buy style*. You are quite pretty, and you fill out an herve leger dress nicely and look good toting your birkins, but quite honestly, anybody with enough money could put together that look with a pair of louboutins and call themselves "stylish." i feel like your clothing choices say nothing much about you as a person of intellect and or your personal style except that you have some money and that you care about status. I am certainly not saying that you necessarily lack style, but the photos you choose to share here don't convey it in the sense that i am thinking.
> 
> I'd personally just like to know what your view is on style and if perhaps i am underestimating you or not giving you enough credit for wearing hls and cls and calling that in itself "fashionable." (of course, this is just my own personal view on style coming through.) what is your view on, say, high street style? Have you ever tried playing with proportions, mixing details, as one sees on garance dore? I'd like to know your thoughts, since you seem capable of being more creative.


----------



## Louboufan

Nicely put!


harlem_cutie said:


> @wjl, I think you missed the point. The issue is not about expressing your opinion, it's about how you chose to do it. You could have expressed all your views in a thread outside of lvpiggy's. It's really rude to go into anyone's showcase thread and complain. You wouldn't go into the Bag Showcase and say someone's bag or taste in bags was ugly I hope so the same rule applies to individual threads. I hope you don't run off because of the feedback received on your post.
> 
> The motto of the Purse Forum is "shallow obsessing strongly encouraged" so why wouldn't see displays of wealth? Some people like to show of, some people to pretend and some have a low post count - that's the nature of forums.


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you!


crazzee_shopper said:


> :back2topic:


----------



## mangujowa

lvpiggy said:


> I wouldn't want to dig through 92 pages either! (^(oo)^)
> 
> weight loss philosophy & timeline in words, including a discussion of why it's so hard to lose The Last Five Pounds
> 
> my favourite way to burn some calories
> 
> 2 before & after pictures
> 
> 1 more before & after picture



I need to read up on some of Piggy's techniques... I've totally let myself go. So much nutella & cinnamon rolls!  And I'm cooking chili right now! 

The HL gown was so gorgeous on you! It always amazes me that you look so tall in photos


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Piggy you look FABULOUS after the weight loss! I mean you were gorgeous before but WOW on the after pics! Congrats on the weight loss. Hope everything's going well in Piggyland.


----------



## aliwishesbear

piggy

i've occasionally dropped by your thread and I just saw the pics of your pre and after weight loss pics.  i have to say you are brave for posting those up!!  and you look great!  i dont think even at my skinniest i was as skinny as you are now!  you look fabulous =)


----------



## aliwishesbear

and also its because of you i own two SWORD leather jackets even before leather jackets started popping up EVERYWHERE


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

mangujowa said:


> I need to read up on some of Piggy's techniques... I've totally let myself go. So much nutella & *cinnamon rolls!*  And I'm cooking chili right now!
> 
> The HL gown was so gorgeous on you! It always amazes me that you look so tall in photos


 

i'm eating one of those right now


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Piggy I too must congradulate you on your weight loss you look amazing!


----------



## marie-lou

I am craving a new piggy style post!!


----------



## eggpudding

^Me too! Craving some holiday piggy-style inspiration ...


----------



## carrera993

Piggy, please come out to play!


----------



## envyme

Alright Piggy, I just ordered the bling highlights!!


----------



## am2022

oh.. wow.. congrats on the weight loss@!!




lvpiggy said:


> I wouldn't want to dig through 92 pages either! (^(oo)^)
> 
> weight loss philosophy & timeline in words, including a discussion of why it's so hard to lose The Last Five Pounds
> 
> my favourite way to burn some calories
> 
> 2 before & after pictures
> 
> 1 more before & after picture


----------



## am2022

i myself is on the last 10 lbs since august, 2010...

maybe now i will be motivated.


----------



## am2022

more weight loss stories and pics piggy!!!


----------



## anin8888

Finally able to catch up with this thread. My oh my! There are lots of things I'd like to voice but will just keep them to myself. 
*Piggy*, you are my hero! 
I adore your personality, charm, wit, intellect, kindness, grace, generosity, clothes, shoes, bags, jewelry, hair, style, etc. Too many to list.
Thank you for (bravely and boldly) sharing part of your life and style with us. 

You are the first person I'd want to visit if ever I'm in NY!


----------



## nitesiren

PIGGY!! Love your outfits...that Versace red dress is to die for!


----------



## foxcieyello

Hi Piggy!  I'm new to your thread, where did you get the pretty glittery hair extensions?


----------



## Bri 333

Piggy, I finally bought the SWORD Lucca jacket today. Can't wait until it gets in my hands. Thanks again for all of your advices. I hope I do this jacket justice. You rock it girl!! You are a bad influence on me. I also bought that Burberry Cashmere jacket back in October.


----------



## Flip88

Piggy - seems we are all awaiting more super stylish pics from you. I can't wait to see what 2011 brings from you. Style I am sure but what I await. I love reading your thread.


----------



## linhhhuynh

yes, Piggy where are you??


----------



## Perfect Day

"wanted" - LV Piggy - reward offered.


----------



## carrera993

Where, oh where! has Piggy gone?


All kidding aside, it has been a very long time since you posted (and your public does miss you). I do hope you and family are well.


----------



## RosieD

Here, piggy, piggy, piggy,
Here, piggy, piggy, piggy ...


No, seriously, where are you? Are you on a super big urban hiking trip? 
( that expression!)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

~~birdy just flapping by to say hello~~


----------



## COACH ADDICT

carrera993 said:


> Where, oh where! has Piggy gone?
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, it has been a very long time since you posted (and your public does miss you). I do hope you and family are well.


 

I know I miss Piggy's post also... I hope she is ok....:wondering


----------



## Swanky

She's posting elsewhere on tPF. . .


----------



## linhhhuynh

maybe she doesn't want to post here anymore?. . .


----------



## bill3

You get so dressed up and wear such gorgeous clothing every night and seemingly everywhere.  Has anyone ever, god forbid, spilled on you at a bar or club?


----------



## Creammia

We miss you


----------



## Deconstruction

I love this thread!  I hope she comes back.  I am relatively new to tPF and would love to see more...


----------



## Swanky

Piggy, You aren't answering any of my efforts to reach out to you, no idea why{?}  
I'm closing this until we hear from you.  People are looking for you, you are ignoring PMs. . .  
it's not reasonable not to update a thread you have in your signature when people are concerned.


----------

